# Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd!



## Oldstyle

Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.



I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again. 

And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.

Chicago White Sox
Lance Armstrong
Barry Bonds
The New England Patriots

Always and forever cheaters.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Wait a minute..?  Aren't they playing the jags?
Seriously,the pats have started out pretty good,but to throw out shit while playing the Jags is in bad taste.


----------



## Oldstyle

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wait a minute..?  Aren't they playing the jags?
> Seriously,the pats have started out pretty good,but to throw out shit while playing the Jags is in bad taste.



That would be true, HereWeGo...they were playing the Jags, who just beat the Dolphins...and the Patriots CRUSHED them!  They could have put up 60 points easily if they'd wanted to.  Last week the Pats played the Bills who supposedly had one of the best defenses in football and Brady carved them up.  My point is that Brady's playing pissed off because ignorant people accused him of succeeding because he "cheated".  The only way to fight back against that kind of thing is put a beating on whoever is next up on the schedule.  Oh, and guess who's coming up?  The Colts!  The team that started all of the deflategate bullshit.  Brady is going to want to score a hundred against them.  Just saying...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Oldstyle said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..?  Aren't they playing the jags?
> Seriously,the pats have started out pretty good,but to throw out shit while playing the Jags is in bad taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be true, HereWeGo...they were playing the Jags, who just beat the Dolphins...and the Patriots CRUSHED them!  They could have put up 60 points easily if they'd wanted to.  Last week the Pats played the Bills who supposedly had one of the best defenses in football and Brady carved them up.  My point is that Brady's playing pissed off because ignorant people accused him of succeeding because he "cheated".  The only way to fight back against that kind of thing is put a beating on whoever is next up on the schedule.  Oh, and guess who's coming up?  The Colts!  The team that started all of the deflategate bullshit.  Brady is going to want to score a hundred against them.  Just saying...
Click to expand...


  Blah,blah,blah,jags,blah,blah...jags.
Sorry thats all I could hear.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
Click to expand...


Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
Click to expand...





How do those sour grapes taste, loser?


----------



## MisterBeale

*The Undeniable Truth as it Relates to Professional Sports*
*THE PROOF: Five Facts - The Fix Is In*
The ticket you purchase to a sporting event reflects this notion of sports being simply entertainment. *The "Spygate" lawsuit proves this*. In this lawsuit, a New York Jets fan sued the New England Patriots for illegally (by NFL rules) videotaping their opponents' coaching signals. The lawsuit asked for the Jets ticket holders' money back in 10 years worth of games -- the duration of the Patriots "cheating" via this videotaping. 

While you can read the *U.S. Appeals Court's complete ruling in this case here*, Senior Judge Robert E. Cowen's main conclusion was this: "*At best, he [Carl Mayer, the plaintive] possessed nothing more than a contractual right to a seat from which to watch an NFL game between the Jets and the Patriots, and this right was clearly honored*....Mayer possessed either a license or, at best, a contractual right to enter Giants Stadium and to have a seat from which to watch a professional football game. In the clear language of the ticket stub, *‘[t]his ticket only grants entry into the stadium and a spectator seat for the specified NFL game.’* Mayer actually was allowed to enter the stadium and witnessed the ‘specified NFL game’ between the Jets and Patriots. He thereby suffered no cognizable injury to a legally protected right or interest."

Cowen concluded, "We do not condone the conduct on the part of the Patriots and the team’s head coach, and we likewise refrain from assessing whether the NFL’s sanctions (and its alleged destruction of the videotapes themselves) were otherwise appropriate. We further recognize that professional football, like other professional sports, is a multi-billion dollar business. In turn, ticket-holders and other fans may have legitimate issues with the manner in which they are treated….Significantly, our ruling also does not leave Mayer and other ticket-holders without any recourse. Instead, fans could speak out against the Patriots, their coach, and the NFL itself. In fact, they could even go so far as to refuse to purchase tickets or NFL-related merchandise….*However, the one thing they cannot do is bring a legal action in a court of law. *[emphasis in original].”

If that is the best protection a ticket provides a fan, do you honestly believe watching a game on television grants one _more_ legal protection?


So why you guys continue to patronize a rigged system is beyond me.  It is manipulating your minds and emotions purely for profit and to distract you from more important things.
*panem et circenses*


----------



## MisterBeale

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
Click to expand...


Obviously you don't understand the NFL.  It's a cartel.  They profit share, thus they cannot "cheat."  The whole thing is rigged for entertainment.  lol  They are putting on a SHOW only, get with the program.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.


Can they win another Superbowl? I'd like to see greenbay win this year. Mad respect for Aaron rogers and bradys won enough.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


>


You probably don't even watch football. No Asians in football.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't even watch football. No Asians in football.
Click to expand...



Idiot. You've probably never played in a football game at any level any time in your sad little life.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they win another Superbowl? I'd like to see greenbay win this year. Mad respect for Aaron rogers and bradys won enough.
Click to expand...


No Jordy Nelson is a big blow for the Pack, Sealy...if not for that loss I'd have them as my favorite to represent the NFC in the Super Bowl.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't even watch football. No Asians in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. You've probably never played in a football game at any level any time in your sad little life.
Click to expand...

Inside linebacker varsity freshman and sophomore year and right fielder/left handed pitcher in varsity baseball. Stopped playing both and wrestled first time ever my sophomore year by senior year I was all state. Got a $1500 a year scholarship to wrestle at emu. Back then school only cost $5k a year so $1500 was a lot. Paid my own way through school.

Course I wasn't Asian smart.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they win another Superbowl? I'd like to see greenbay win this year. Mad respect for Aaron rogers and bradys won enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Jordy Nelson is a big blow for the Pack, Sealy...if not for that loss I'd have them as my favorite to represent the NFC in the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...

Who you going with instead?


----------



## Manonthestreet

Never fear playoffs can be WWF'd.......if they are close contest


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
Click to expand...


I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?

"Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.


----------



## PredFan

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do those sour grapes taste, loser?
Click to expand...


Patriots, always and forever known as cheaters.


----------



## PredFan

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand the NFL.  It's a cartel.  They profit share, thus they cannot "cheat."  The whole thing is rigged for entertainment.  lol  They are putting on a SHOW only, get with the program.
Click to expand...


No thanks, I choose not to get with the program. I will never watch another NFL game.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
Click to expand...


Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably don't even watch football. No Asians in football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot. You've probably never played in a football game at any level any time in your sad little life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inside linebacker varsity freshman and sophomore year and right fielder/left handed pitcher in varsity baseball. Stopped playing both and wrestled first time ever my sophomore year by senior year I was all state. Got a $1500 a year scholarship to wrestle at emu. .
Click to expand...




Unimpressed, Poindexter.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.




In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?
Click to expand...

That's all you've ever done is watch football. 

Based on the things you say here, you're the closest thing to a nobody I know.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
Click to expand...


Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.

Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.


----------



## PredFan

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?
Click to expand...


Ha ha, you wish! Dumbass.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you've ever done is watch football.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



Wrong again, scrub.


----------



## Zander

Brady is one of the best to ever play the game. PERIOD.


----------



## PredFan

Zander said:


> Brady is one of the best to ever play the game. PERIOD.


(*)


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
Click to expand...


In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!

That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".

I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
Click to expand...


You wrote these words doofus:

"Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."

That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.


----------



## sealybobo

Unkotare said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you've ever done is watch football.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, scrub.
Click to expand...

Troll girl. I get zero value from your posts.


----------



## Zander

The NE Bradyiots don't need to cheat. They just win, and win, and win, and win. They've  6 trips to the SB and come out with 4 wins. They've won their conference almost every year.  Sorry haters, It ain't luck and it ain't cheating. It's hard work, good coaching, and talent. 

Anyone who thinks they got those rings by "cheating" is an asshole.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.

If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!

My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba


PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?

What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.


----------



## sealybobo

Zander said:


> The NE Bradyiots don't need to cheat. They just win, and win, and win, and win. They've  6 trips to the SB and come out with 4 wins. They've won their conference almost every year.  Sorry haters, It ain't luck and it ain't cheating. It's hard work, good coaching, and talent.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they got those rings by "cheating" is an asshole.


And if you aint cheating you aint trying.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
Click to expand...


Idiot.

Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
Click to expand...

I wish the Lions organization cared enough about winning to cheat.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
Click to expand...


Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
Click to expand...


thats funny that predfan thinks they have been cheating forever never getting his facts straight that it only started when dirtbag kraft took ownership,he nailed it though in the last paragraph big time though so will go ahead and give him a prop reluctantly.lol

Chicago White Sox
Lance Armstrong
Barry Bonds
The New England Patriots

amen to that.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!
Click to expand...


Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.

The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wish the Lions organization cared enough about winning to cheat.
Click to expand...


Does the Patriot's coaching staff sit around 24/7 trying to come up with new wrinkles that give them an advantage over their opponents?  Hell, yes...it's obvious that they do!  The game against the Ravens where they totally confused the Baltimore defense with the tackle eligible rule was a perfect example!  The Patriots came up with a new wrinkle that Harbaugh and the Raven's didn't know how to respond to.  It was perfectly within the rules and it drove Baltimore crazy when they did it.  That's not cheating...that's outsmarting and outworking your opponent's coaching staff!  That's what coaches are SUPPOSED to do!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Wait a minute..?  Aren't they playing the jags?
> Seriously,the pats have started out pretty good,but to throw out shit while playing the Jags is in bad taste.


thats the logic of USMB's resident troll old fartstyle far ya. they beat up on a team that has no business being in the NFL and he thinks they are the greatest team in the leauge.priceless.

seriously the AFC teams are so weak full of so many bad teams that I dont see how  they dont make it back to the superbowl this year.Lets look at the two teams in the AFC  that HAD a chance of dethroning them.

the colts and ravens.the colts cant stop anybody with the worst defense in the NFL and the ravens? they cant even beat the chokeland faiders and have lost three in a row.the real superbowl will be the NFC game.when the cheats play the winner of the NFC game in the superbowl,they will be blown out and old fartstyle will commit suicide.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.
> 
> The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.
Click to expand...


The excuse making is being done by the coaches, players and FANS of other teams that the Patriots dominate, Pred...and that will continue because the Patriots are simply a better organization than they are...from the top down to the bottom.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute..?  Aren't they playing the jags?
> Seriously,the pats have started out pretty good,but to throw out shit while playing the Jags is in bad taste.
> 
> 
> 
> thats the logic of USMB's resident troll old fartstyle far ya. they beat up on a team that has no business being in the NFL and he thinks they are the greatest team in the leauge.priceless.
> 
> seriously the AFC teams are so weak full of so many bad teams that I dont how they dont make it back to the superbowl this year.Lets look at the two teams that had a chance of dethroning them.the colts and ravens.the colts cant stop anybody with the worst defense in the NFL and the ravens? they cant even beat the chokeland faiders and have lost three in a row.the real superbowl will be the NFC game.when the cheats play in that game,they will be blown out and old fartstyle will commit suicide.
Click to expand...


Anyone that refuses to admit that the Patriots have been the best team in football for the past fifteen years is simply delusional.  You know...the kind of moron that thinks that 9/11 was an inside job?  That kind of an idiot?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> The NE Bradyiots don't need to cheat. They just win, and win, and win, and win. They've  6 trips to the SB and come out with 4 wins. They've won their conference almost every year.  Sorry haters, It ain't luck and it ain't cheating. It's hard work, good coaching, and talent.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they got those rings by "cheating" is an asshole.



oh the truth hurts the poor babies feelings that they have had to cheat to get to the superbowl all those years,poor thing.

funny how cheatriot whiners go into meltdown mode and ignore pesky facts that former NFL players have said Brady is a cheater and liar.

yeah BeliCHEAT is such a great coach that he could never win the entire time he was in cleveland having only one winning season in five years there and his first season with the cheats when Bledsoe was his quarterback he only won 6 games. Brady comes along and saves his ass from the toilet and idiots like you all of a sudden think he is a great coach.comedy gold.

Had Belicheat been successful like Bill Parcells was or Mike Holmgren was wherever they went with different teams and always put on a winning product i would give Belicheat credit that he is a good coach but he was a complete loser til shady brady came along and saved his ass from the toilet. and according to nuts like you and old fart style,he is all of sudden  a great coach.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> Can they win another Superbowl? I'd like to see greenbay win this year. Mad respect for Aaron rogers and bradys won enough.
Click to expand...


it will be either green bay or arizona that win it all this year,they will more than likely be in the NFC title game and that will be the REAL superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best to ever play the game. PERIOD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (*)
Click to expand...

Chicago White Sox
Lance Armstrong
Barry Bonds
The New England Patriots
*

Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.

The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.




logic and common sense like this post above never registers with Zander he so much has his head up Bradys ass.


----------



## SillyWabbit

They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that. 
It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars. 
Oh well, it's just a game after all.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.
> 
> The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The excuse making is being done by the coaches, players and FANS of other teams that the Patriots dominate, Pred...and that will continue because the Patriots are simply a better organization than they are...from the top down to the bottom.
Click to expand...


Keep telling yourself that doofus. You are going to be making a lot of excuses in the future because the Patriots and cheating will be forever linked.

This pleases me.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NE Bradyiots don't need to cheat. They just win, and win, and win, and win. They've  6 trips to the SB and come out with 4 wins. They've won their conference almost every year.  Sorry haters, It ain't luck and it ain't cheating. It's hard work, good coaching, and talent.
> 
> Anyone who thinks they got those rings by "cheating" is an asshole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh the truth hurts the poor babies feelings that they have had to cheat to get to the superbowl all those years,poor thing.
> 
> funny how cheatriot whiners go into meltdown mode and ignore pesky facts that former NFL players have said Brady is a cheater and liar.
> 
> yeah BeliCHEAT is such a great coach that he could never win the entire time he was in cleveland having only one winning season in five years there and his first season with the cheats when Bledsoe was his quarterback he only won 6 games. Brady comes along and saves his ass from the toilet and idiots like you all of a sudden think he is a great coach.comedy gold.
> 
> Had Belicheat been successful like Bill Parcells was or Mike Holmgren was wherever they went with different teams and always put on a winning product i would give Belicheat credit that he is a good coach but he was a complete loser til shady brady came along and saved his ass from the toilet. and according to nuts like you and old fart style,he is all of sudden  a great coach.
Click to expand...


Bill Parcells was only successful in New York...and a great deal of that success was due to a Bill Belichick led defense, you babbling idiot!

Belichick was building something special in Cleveland before Art Modell sold out the city and his coach.  30/30 did a very nice documentary on that...perhaps you should watch it before you spout nonsense like you have here.

As for what the rest of the NFL thinks of Tom Brady?  Isn't it kind of curious that even though you seem to think the rest of the NFL sees Brady as a cheater that when it comes to NFL players ranking other NFL players...Tom Brady was ranked as the number 3 player in the league by his peers!  Doh!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

SillyWabbit said:


> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.



Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.


----------



## sealybobo

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you were a teacher and you accused one of your students of cheating on a test simply because you think they "might have" cheated...you'd be doing something wrong.
> 
> If that student that you accused of cheating then retook the test under supervision and got every question right...and you STILL accused them of cheating...THEN YOU WOULD BE AN ASSHOLE!
> 
> My point is that Tom Brady's play on the field this season is him saying to people like yourself..."You think I need to cheat to win?  I'm going to score on your team every damn time I touch the ba
> Let's say you were a teacher and you "suspected" that one of your students had cheated on a test?  Let's say you suspended that student...gave them an F and publicly humiliated them for their "cheating"?  Let's say that they then sat down, retook the test on the same subject and totally aced it...got 100% right?  Would you have enough character to admit that you were WRONG...that the student in question knew the material and obviously didn't need to cheat?  Or would you insist that they still deserve the F you gave them because of your unproven "suspicion"?
> 
> What Tom Brady is doing "proves" that he didn't need to cheat to win.  If you had enough character you'd admit that!  But that's something that you...and Roger Goodell and the Patriot haters at the NFL Offices refuse to do!  So Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.
> 
> The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The excuse making is being done by the coaches, players and FANS of other teams that the Patriots dominate, Pred...and that will continue because the Patriots are simply a better organization than they are...from the top down to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that doofus. You are going to be making a lot of excuses in the future because the Patriots and cheating will be forever linked.
> 
> This pleases me.
Click to expand...

So does a white killing a black boy.  You get your kicks from the strangest places.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the mind of some little nobody who doesn't even watch the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's all you've ever done is watch football.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again, scrub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Troll girl. I get zero value from your posts.
Click to expand...



You get what you deserve, scrub.


----------



## SillyWabbit

Oldstyle said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
Click to expand...


They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
I could have watched a 12 month season of that. 
Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same. 
At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...


----------



## sealybobo

SillyWabbit said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
Click to expand...

They didn't cheat in the Superbowl so your Seattle buddy is just a sore loser. So close to back to back and this year not looking so good.

Reminds me of my 2005 pistons when they lost game 7 to the spurs. We came so close to a repeat.


----------



## PredFan

sealybobo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Did I say they needed to cheat to win? No I did not. They are still cheaters. How fucking dense do you have to be not to understand that simple concept?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you not grasp the concept that in order to call someone a cheater you really need to have something illegal taking place?  I know you don't want to admit it but "Deflategate" was a bunch of people in the NFL Office using their power to attempt to handicap a team they don't like and Roger Goodell being too proud to admit that he got taken for a ride by those people!  They didn't prove the Patriots cheated!  They didn't!  They spent millions on an "investigation" that they'd predetermined the outcome of before it started.  Read the Well's Report.  It's 200 plus pages that can be summed up  by the following sentence.  The Patriots might have known something about balls being deflated but we have zero proof of that being the case but we're going to punish them as if we did simply because we think we have the power to do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever you have to tell yourself, moron.
> 
> The thing is that the Patriots will forever be associated with cheating. You will be making your lame ass excuses the rest of your miserable life. This pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The excuse making is being done by the coaches, players and FANS of other teams that the Patriots dominate, Pred...and that will continue because the Patriots are simply a better organization than they are...from the top down to the bottom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep telling yourself that doofus. You are going to be making a lot of excuses in the future because the Patriots and cheating will be forever linked.
> 
> This pleases me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So does a white killing a black boy.  You get your kicks from the strangest places.
Click to expand...


Leave me out of your fantasies, retard.


----------



## PredFan

SillyWabbit said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
Click to expand...


It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
Click to expand...


Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!

So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
Click to expand...


"Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
Click to expand...


Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## SillyWabbit

Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible. 
If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
Click to expand...


Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.

(2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...




  bitter loser


----------



## PredFan

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
Click to expand...


Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about?.....
Click to expand...



Yes, I'm talking about a ridiculously bitter little loser stewing in his own bile.


----------



## PredFan

Unkotare said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about a ridiculously bitter little loser stewing in his own bile.
Click to expand...


Yeah I thought as much.


----------



## Unkotare

PredFan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about?.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm talking about a ridiculously bitter little loser stewing in his own bile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I thought as much.
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


You keep right on accusing the Patriots of cheating!  I'll keep right on enjoying watching them beat the every loving bejeesus out of other teams on the field!

People who whine about how others HAVE TO BE cheating because they always win...are about the most pathetic sort there are.

Wonder how you'll explain it if the Patriots run the table and don't lose this year?  You've got Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots pissed off enough that they might just pull that off.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.
Click to expand...


You don't watch the NFL...nor do you support a team...yet you're OUTRAGED because you think the Patriots cheated?
I don't follow soccer.  I don't support a soccer team.  I could care LESS if some soccer team supposedly cheated!
Quite frankly, Pred...I think you're full of shit.  I think you DO watch NFL.   I think you DO support a team.  You just don't want to admit what that team is.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
Click to expand...



ChrisL: "The Patriots fan base"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SillyWabbit said:


> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...


yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.

Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.

Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.

the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.

problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.


 Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the hate coming, Pred...it's lighting a fire under the Patriots.  Kind of like when "Spygate" broke and everyone said THAT was why the Patriots won so much!  Remember what happened following that?  They reeled off 15 wins in a row and if not for a miraculous "helmet catch" in the Super Bowl would have had a perfect season.  So keep it coming...Belichick LOVES the motivation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the Patriots were listening to me?
> 
> "Cheaters" and "NE Patriots" names forever linked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, they listened.  They listened to the WHINERS who rooted for teams that the Patriots beat like rented mules and try and explain those losses by believing that the Patriots "cheat"!  Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your childish taunts have zero affect on me. I guess in your tiny malfunctioning brain, you equate winning games with proof that cheating didn't happen.
> 
> Doesn't really matter. The Patriots and cheating will be forever linked. Deservedly so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In my "tiny malfunctioning brain" I equate proof that cheating happened with someone actually PROVIDING proof that cheating happened!
> 
> That didn't happen with the Well's Report.  It's my belief that the NFL and Roger Goodell owe Tom Brady an apology for how they handled "Deflategate".
> 
> I'm funny that way...I don't think you accuse someone of something unless you have the proof to back up your accusation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wrote these words doofus:
> 
> "Now they get a chance to refute those allegations on the playing field and judging from the first three weeks, the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."
> 
> That is what someone says when they are ignorant enough to think that winning games proves cheating didn't happen. You said it, I pointed it out to you, I'm right, and you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


old FARTSTYLE at his classic best.


Troll girl. I get zero value from your posts.

thats a very excellent description of Chris L and trollstyle Sealybobo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Brady is one of the best to ever play the game. PERIOD.


yeah one of the vest best CHEATERS to ever play the game right up there with Lance Armstrong,Mark Mcguire,Barry Bonds,and Roger Clemons.All pro athletes who had to CHEAT to achieve greatness and all with this next to their name-* PERIOD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't cheat in the Superbowl so your Seattle buddy is just a sore loser. So close to back to back and this year not looking so good.
> 
> Reminds me of my 2005 pistons when they lost game 7 to the spurs. We came so close to a repeat.
Click to expand...


His seattle buddy is far too upset about them losing than he should be.He needs to be reminded that Brady was only able to beat them because he was playing against a crippled secondary.that Sherman and chancellor were playing injured with Brady  throwing against two of their premier players who were playing on one arm.

The seahawks already had a major disadvantage against them entering the game playing a secondary full of cripples and it only got worse for them when that wuss Bobby Wagner got hurt and that scrub Simon came in as his replacement.

That was when Brady was able to pick them apart only then throwing a key and deciding touchdown against them when wagner went out and that worthless scrub Simon came in and got burned.Simon had no business wearing a seahawks uniform and it showed when he got toasted.Wagner would never have been toasted like that.

The seahawks entered that game with a bunch of cripples Brady got to throw against and yet the cheatriots STILL almost lost that game to them and would have if not for a coach who is obviously crooked as a doornail.

the cheatriot apologists like  old fartstyle and chrissy go into meltdown mode and throw temper tantrems when they hear that little truth.

pesky little facts that Brady had to have a crippled secondary to throw against to win or that the seahawks showed what they are capable of doing when they are completely healthy shutting down future hall of famer peyton manning the year before and the highest scoring offense in NFL history,they dont want to hear about and go into metldown mode over those pesky little facts. talk about being butthurt.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
Click to expand...


the snowplow game is a poor example,that needs to stop,apples and oranges.the refs snowplowed the field that day because it was a game that went into overtime and they did not want to take the chance of it being prolonged any longer going into a double overtime  because it was cold and miserable that day,they just wanted to get the game over with so there was no rigging of THAT game.

what IS  a valid and good example though in saying its not just deflategate though is spygate,the BS tuck rule invented on the spot against the Raiders,the refs allowing the pats defenders to mug the rams receivers in the superbowl easily the worst officiated game in superbowl history "and this is coming from a guy who was happy as hell back then the pats won that game since I always root for the other 31 teams in the NFL that play the Lambs  to win each week. and have the past 21 years." and the latest,the headset fiasco in the steelers game.

Yeah its not just deflategate,its all of those things that have transpired since that corrupt bastard and SOB Robert Kraft took ownership of the team. He is a criminal plain and simple.end of discussion.PERIOD.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't cheat in the Superbowl so your Seattle buddy is just a sore loser. So close to back to back and this year not looking so good.
> 
> Reminds me of my 2005 pistons when they lost game 7 to the spurs. We came so close to a repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His seattle buddy is far too upset about them losing than he should be.He needs to be reminded that Brady was only able to beat them because he was playing against a crippled secondary.that Sherman and chancellor were playing injured with Brady  throwing against two of their premier players who were playing on one arm.
> 
> The seahawks already had a major disadvantage against them entering the game playing a secondary full of cripples and it only got worse for them when that wuss Bobby Wagner got hurt and that scrub Simon came in as his replacement.
> 
> That was when Brady was able to pick them apart only then throwing a key and deciding touchdown against them when wagner went out and that worthless scrub Simon came in and got burned.Simon had no business wearing a seahawks uniform and it showed when he got toasted.Wagner would never have been toasted like that.
> 
> The seahawks entered that game with a bunch of cripples Brady got to throw against and yet the cheatriots STILL almost lost that game to them and would have if not for a coach who is obviously crooked as a doornail.
> 
> the cheatriot apologists like  old fartstyle and chrissy go into meltdown mode and throw temper tantrems when they hear that little truth.
> 
> pesky little facts that Brady had to have a crippled secondary to throw against to win or that the seahawks showed what they are capable of doing when they are completely healthy shutting down future hall of famer peyton manning the year before and the highest scoring offense in NFL history,they dont want to hear about and go into metldown mode over those pesky little facts. talk about being butthurt.
Click to expand...

The Patriots won.  That's all anyone is going to remember, unless you are from Seattle.  And sucks to miss your opportunity.  Reminds me of the Pistons in 2005 when they lost game 7 to the Spurs.  I could rehash that game and how they blew it and/or how the Spurs got lucky, but no one is going to care.  Bottom line is, the Spurs, and Patriots, won.  And NE is undefeated and Seahawks aren't even at 500 yet.  So STFU.  LOL.

Long season ahead.  I wouldn't count Seattle out.  Except for they're coach will blow it again in the Superbowl or maybe even the 1st round.  IF you even make the playoffs.  New England will be back for sure.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "The Patriots fan base"
Click to expand...


Wow, a post where you didn't talk about Tom Brady's private parts, Phallics!   Good job controlling your "base" instincts!

Still obsessed about the Patriots though...


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't cheat in the Superbowl so your Seattle buddy is just a sore loser. So close to back to back and this year not looking so good.
> 
> Reminds me of my 2005 pistons when they lost game 7 to the spurs. We came so close to a repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His seattle buddy is far too upset about them losing than he should be.He needs to be reminded that Brady was only able to beat them because he was playing against a crippled secondary.that Sherman and chancellor were playing injured with Brady  throwing against two of their premier players who were playing on one arm.
> 
> The seahawks already had a major disadvantage against them entering the game playing a secondary full of cripples and it only got worse for them when that wuss Bobby Wagner got hurt and that scrub Simon came in as his replacement.
> 
> That was when Brady was able to pick them apart only then throwing a key and deciding touchdown against them when wagner went out and that worthless scrub Simon came in and got burned.Simon had no business wearing a seahawks uniform and it showed when he got toasted.Wagner would never have been toasted like that.
> 
> The seahawks entered that game with a bunch of cripples Brady got to throw against and yet the cheatriots STILL almost lost that game to them and would have if not for a coach who is obviously crooked as a doornail.
> 
> the cheatriot apologists like  old fartstyle and chrissy go into meltdown mode and throw temper tantrems when they hear that little truth.
> 
> pesky little facts that Brady had to have a crippled secondary to throw against to win or that the seahawks showed what they are capable of doing when they are completely healthy shutting down future hall of famer peyton manning the year before and the highest scoring offense in NFL history,they dont want to hear about and go into metldown mode over those pesky little facts. talk about being butthurt.
Click to expand...


And using your logic the Patriots should have won another two Super Bowls when they went into the playoffs missing key players.  Shoulda...woulda...coulda...it's the excuses that losers make when they don't win!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the snowplow game is a poor example,that needs to stop,apples and oranges.the refs snowplowed the field that day because it was a game that went into overtime and they did not want to take the chance of it being prolonged any longer going into a double overtime  because it was cold and miserable that day,they just wanted to get the game over with so there was no rigging of THAT game.
> 
> what IS  a valid and good example though in saying its not just deflategate though is spygate,the BS tuck rule invented on the spot against the Raiders,the refs allowing the pats defenders to mug the rams receivers in the superbowl easily the worst officiated game in superbowl history "and this is coming from a guy who was happy as hell back then the pats won that game since I always root for the other 31 teams in the NFL that play the Lambs  to win each week. and have the past 21 years." and the latest,the headset fiasco in the steelers game.
> 
> Yeah its not just deflategate,its all of those things that have transpired since that corrupt bastard and SOB Robert Kraft took ownership of the team. He is a criminal plain and simple.end of discussion.PERIOD.
Click to expand...


And you're as ignorant about the snowplow game as you are about most things...the snowplow was supposed to plow the lines on the field so the officials could tell where the lines were...instead the operator veered out and plowed where the Patriot's kicker was going to be kicking from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should just disband the Patriots and Tom Brady should retire. No one believes anything they do has any legitimacy. If they win, they're cheating, if they lose it's because they really _do _suck. There's no overcoming that.
> It's too bad, I really did enjoy watching them dominate. But, those days are over. They're forever the liars.
> Oh well, it's just a game after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, got news for you...they are still dominating...and the reason they are is that they're a better organization than the others who are trying to catch them.  They won the Super Bowl last year.  This year they started 23 new players on their roster and they're STILL 3-0.  Think long and hard about that.  They're not in it for the short term...they are constantly looking to be good in the long term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They didn't cheat in the Superbowl so your Seattle buddy is just a sore loser. So close to back to back and this year not looking so good.
> 
> Reminds me of my 2005 pistons when they lost game 7 to the spurs. We came so close to a repeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His seattle buddy is far too upset about them losing than he should be.He needs to be reminded that Brady was only able to beat them because he was playing against a crippled secondary.that Sherman and chancellor were playing injured with Brady  throwing against two of their premier players who were playing on one arm.
> 
> The seahawks already had a major disadvantage against them entering the game playing a secondary full of cripples and it only got worse for them when that wuss Bobby Wagner got hurt and that scrub Simon came in as his replacement.
> 
> That was when Brady was able to pick them apart only then throwing a key and deciding touchdown against them when wagner went out and that worthless scrub Simon came in and got burned.Simon had no business wearing a seahawks uniform and it showed when he got toasted.Wagner would never have been toasted like that.
> 
> The seahawks entered that game with a bunch of cripples Brady got to throw against and yet the cheatriots STILL almost lost that game to them and would have if not for a coach who is obviously crooked as a doornail.
> 
> the cheatriot apologists like  old fartstyle and chrissy go into meltdown mode and throw temper tantrems when they hear that little truth.
> 
> pesky little facts that Brady had to have a crippled secondary to throw against to win or that the seahawks showed what they are capable of doing when they are completely healthy shutting down future hall of famer peyton manning the year before and the highest scoring offense in NFL history,they dont want to hear about and go into metldown mode over those pesky little facts. talk about being butthurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots won.  That's all anyone is going to remember, unless you are from Seattle.  And sucks to miss your opportunity.  Reminds me of the Pistons in 2005 when they lost game 7 to the Spurs.  I could rehash that game and how they blew it and/or how the Spurs got lucky, but no one is going to care.  Bottom line is, the Spurs, and Patriots, won.  And NE is undefeated and Seahawks aren't even at 500 yet.  So STFU.  LOL.
> 
> Long season ahead.  I wouldn't count Seattle out.  Except for they're coach will blow it again in the Superbowl or maybe even the 1st round.  IF you even make the playoffs.  New England will be back for sure.
Click to expand...


whats this if  "YOU" even make the playoffs nonsense? just because I wanted the seahawks to win last year doesnt mean I am a seahawks fan.

you got alzhiemers diseace or something?  I have been a chargers fan the last 20 years and the Rams will be my favorite team next year for one obvious reason.

I have stated this many times.I have always been an AFC guy since the chargers are my favorite team so i WANTED the cheats to win the previous five superbowls before this one.

I was especially happy when they won the first superbowl against the Rams back then for one obvious reason.do i REALLY have to explain WHY i was happy the cheats beat the Rams back then?

oh and there is a major difference here between the spurs beating your pistons and the cheats beating the seahawks last year,the spurs did not cheat their way to get to the championship game so apples and oranges.

till Kraft is thrown in jail and the cheats are stripped of all playoff wins, superbowl trophys they won under Kraft, with Belicheat and Brady banned from the pro football hall of fame same as pete rose,the NFL will forever always be tainted and corrupt because of that A hole Goodel having his head up Krafts ass all these years.

The cheats were the wrong team to be allowed to be in the superbowl last year just as they were the wrong team to be in all the other superbowls previously before that plain and simple.

Oh and yeah,carrol threw the superbowl and is as much corrupt as belicheat is and i dont expect them to make it back again.no telling how many more game he will throw.He threw the Rams game as well.

seahawk fans are in denial that carrol is on the take just as much as cheatriot fans are that this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.

Unlike seahawk fans,I have wised up about carrol and would like to see him thrown in jail same as Belicheat,they are BOTH criminals who have tainted the game.

The NFL is corrupt.it is just as much scripted and as rigged as pro wrestling.Unlike many sheep in america,I have wised up on that thanks to the scandals of the cheatriots and pete carrol throwing the superbowl last year and the Rams game as well

Because of that,I have turned away from pro football and pretty much only watch OLD NFL games these days the chargers being the exception only cause i like looking at their uniforms easly the coolest looking UNIS in the NFL bar none.especially the old classic powder blues.

the other 31 teams I could care less about.Only the chargers.they dont look like the will be in the playoffs this year so whatever happens in the playoffs this year i could care less about since i have had it with the NFL.

when the NFL playoffs start,I will be watching old NFL games when the game was not tainted like it is now.

we all have all these assholes  Roger Goodell,Tom Brady,Bill Belicheat,Robert Kraft,and Pete Carrol to thank for the game being tainted the way it is today.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
Click to expand...

I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "The Patriots fan base"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a post where you didn't talk about Tom Brady's private parts, Phallics!   Good job controlling your "base" instincts!
> 
> Still obsessed about the Patriots though...
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "The Patriots fan base"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, a post where you didn't talk about Tom Brady's private parts, Phallics!   Good job controlling your "base" instincts!
> 
> Still obsessed about the Patriots though...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


LOL...says the man who's spent eight months whining about the team that beat his team...

Enjoy this season, Phallics...I know I'm going to!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.
Click to expand...


I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.


Indeed.

people like old fartsytle,chrissy,zander and the rest of the cheatriot apologists cant dodge these pesky little facts that everyone outside of NE has seen them for the liars and cheaters they have all been exposed as.

interesting stuff.lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.
Click to expand...


Gee, Phallics...how IS Tom Brady doing this year playing with balls more scrutinized than when you're in a men's locker room?  Oh, that's right...he's on pace to have a career season!


----------



## Oldstyle

How's THAT for a pesky little fact?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...how IS Tom Brady doing this year playing with balls more scrutinized than when you're in a men's locker room?  Oh, that's right...he's on pace to have a career season!
Click to expand...

" Only 9 franchises in NFL history have lost draft picks as penalty. #*Patriots* only team to do so 3 separate times. Legacy tainted? Ubetcha"

Daniel D. Zillmer (@dzsportsreport) | Twitter


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?




Pesky facts huh?


“During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”

“A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”

“During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”

“At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”

"The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."

The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here after your last two posts alex.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
Click to expand...

old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

remember as well that mike tomlin of the steelers said they ALWAYS expect headset problems when they to Gillet stadium as they did on the opener,yet it never happens at other stadiums or to the patriots there.Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
Click to expand...

Rah rah and all that, but we need to look at all the facts. Namely, Brady would not be here if it was not for Spygate and the other nonsense. Belicheat was a failure as a head coach before he cheating ways in NE. Kraft would stop at nothing to consume the NFL and had his then-stooge Goodell do his dirty work.

So now they are good boys and look like they  follow the rules so all is forgiven?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "The Patriots fan base"
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah and all that, but we need to look at all the facts. Namely, Brady would not be here if it was not for Spygate and the other nonsense. Belicheat was a failure as a head coach before he cheating ways in NE. Kraft would stop at nothing to consume the NFL and had his then-stooge Goodell do his dirty work.
> 
> So now they are good boys and look like they  follow the rules so all is forgiven?
Click to expand...



Notice how after belicheat ass kisser zander said they would not get there if not for great coaching that after i took him to school on that pointing out how belicheat was a failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in the five years he was there and in his first year at NE when Bledsoe was his quarterback he won only six games and it wasnt till brady came along and saved his ass from the toliet that after i pointed that fact out that it wasnt till ONLY THEN that we started hearing what a great coach he was,that zander all and the other belicheat worshippers ran off with their tail between their legs like a whipped puppy?

they can talk shit but when their lies are exposed,they run off like a scared dog.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah and all that, but we need to look at all the facts. Namely, Brady would not be here if it was not for Spygate and the other nonsense. Belicheat was a failure as a head coach before he cheating ways in NE. Kraft would stop at nothing to consume the NFL and had his then-stooge Goodell do his dirty work.
> 
> So now they are good boys and look like they  follow the rules so all is forgiven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how after belicheat ass kisser zander said they would not get there if not for great coaching that after i took him to school on that pointing out how belicheat was a failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in the five years he was there and in his first year at NE when Bledsoe was his quarterback he won only six games and it wasnt till brady came along and saved his ass from the toliet that after i pointed that fact out that it wasnt till ONLY THEN that we started hearing what a great coach he was,that zander all and the other belicheat worshippers ran off with their tail between their legs like a whipped puppy?
> 
> they can talk shit but when their lies are exposed,they run off like a scared dog.
Click to expand...

and Brady was a 6th round draft pick. They were caught cheating and they have too own that along with their victories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SillyWabbit said:


> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...



thats what I was saying earlier,i am sticking to OLD NFL games since back then it wasnt corrupt and tainted like it is now.Thats why I am excited about the baseball playoffs,baseball you cant rig anything like you can football other than calling strikes that are balls and thats far easier to cover up than in football when you can look at replays and see holding calls when they are clearly not holding like the steelers game when they  were called for that when  first downs the steelers  completed.

its so obvious to any THINKING person,the refs are in krafts pocket.if the game is close,then the NFL has it fixed for the cheats to win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...


thats old fartstyle for ya,could not have said it better myself,old fartstyle clearly belongs in a mental institution.it really must suck to be him alright.i seriously doubt he has any friends in real life which is why he comes here trolling seeking attention.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...how IS Tom Brady doing this year playing with balls more scrutinized than when you're in a men's locker room?  Oh, that's right...he's on pace to have a career season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Only 9 franchises in NFL history have lost draft picks as penalty. #*Patriots* only team to do so 3 separate times. Legacy tainted? Ubetcha"
> 
> Daniel D. Zillmer (@dzsportsreport) | Twitter
Click to expand...


And what did the Patriots lose draft picks for this last time, Phallics...for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove?

Funny how the Bears didn't lose draft picks for heating game balls!  Funny how the Colts didn't lose draft picks for pumping in crowd noise to their stadium!

But you know what?  At the end of the day it doesn't matter because the Patriots are a better organization...with better coaches and a better team chemistry...than anyone else out there and they'll continue to win even without those draft choices!  Their starting center at the moment is an undrafted rookie free agent and he's playing excellent football.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're probably one of--if not the--best NFL organizations there's been. They can do a lot with very little (as long as Brady's there). The perception, however, is that they're nothing but cheats. A friend of mine from Seattle has such a visceral hate for the Patriots, it's a little scary. And there's a lot like him out there. When they had that season when they pretty much could not lose I was loving it. It was like watching some great war saga, but my Dad (who's since stopped watching football, at least NFL) hated it. He asked me: "What, you like watching somebody beat the crap out of everybody?" Well, yeah. I do. If that team really is that good, and everyone else has to put their A-Game on every time they play them, I love it. Even top tier teams had to watch their ass. Beautiful.
> I could have watched a 12 month season of that.
> Now they're forever marred by the deflategate nonsense. I know they're great team. It's just not the same.
> At least the Raiders are 2-1. For now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
Click to expand...

I questioned both his mental acuity and stability some time ago all he did was sit there and cry.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I was saying earlier,i am sticking to OLD NFL games since back then it wasnt corrupt and tainted like it is now.Thats why I am excited about the baseball playoffs,baseball you cant rig anything like you can football other than calling strikes that are balls and thats far easier to cover up than in football when you can look at replays and see holding calls when they are clearly not holding like the steelers game when they  were called for that when  first downs the steelers  completed.
> 
> its so obvious to any THINKING person,the refs are in krafts pocket.if the game is close,then the NFL has it fixed for the cheats to win.
Click to expand...


Yeah, baseball is so pure...except for the corked bats, Vaseline balls and steroids of course!  Your stupidity continues unfettered!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it's settled then: I'll have to start looking for a new sport to get into. One that's not so riddled with deception and hypocrisy.  Of course, finding such a sport may be nigh on impossible.
> If only I could watch football with the eyes of a professional wrestling fan...
> 
> 
> 
> yeah because the NFL is so corrupt I pretty much only watch old NFL games these days when players stayed with one team their whole careers and played the game for the love of the game instead of the love of the money.
> 
> Baseball and Basketball are not corrupt anywhere on the level that the NFL is and its harder to rig those games so i pay more attention to them at least when the post season starts.for baseball anyways,hate basketball.
> 
> Baseball is much harder to rig in the day of replays being shown on the screen so unless its a real close game,about the only way they can rig it is if the umpire calls a call that is clearly a ball a strike where in football in a close game,they can call a holding penalty on a kickoff return or a holding call in a key drive when it was not holding as was the case in the steelers game.a close game like that,the officials are always in the pocket of Kraft.
> 
> the NFL is so much in bed with the patriots.the cheatriot apologists will chuck it up to being just a mere coincidence of course  that the headsets of the steelers malfuntioned in that game recently but the pats headsets did not.
> 
> problem with that theory of theirs though is that Mike Tomlin their coach said it has happened to them before when they have played games there before in the past and everytime they go there,they EXPECT that to happen. In this day and age with the technology they have,that problem would have been fixed a LONG time ago and not kept happening over and over again.
> 
> 
> Baseball is too boring and just as in all sports these days players dont stay with one team their whole career so i only have the post season to look forward to.In the summertime I watch old NFL football games and during football season,same thing.the chargers being the exception.thats it.dont care about the other 31 teams.that all changes next year of course when the Rams are back in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was coaching my GF's son's football team and one of the players came over with a deflated football I asked him why, he said, "to get a better grip like Tom Brady" so I got out my Junior varsity fully inflated football and he gripped it just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lesson of Brady's cheating is not lost on these smart children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...how IS Tom Brady doing this year playing with balls more scrutinized than when you're in a men's locker room?  Oh, that's right...he's on pace to have a career season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> " Only 9 franchises in NFL history have lost draft picks as penalty. #*Patriots* only team to do so 3 separate times. Legacy tainted? Ubetcha"
> 
> Daniel D. Zillmer (@dzsportsreport) | Twitter
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what did the Patriots lose draft picks for this last time, Phallics...for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove?
> 
> Funny how the Bears didn't lose draft picks for heating game balls!  Funny how the Colts didn't lose draft picks for pumping in crowd noise to their stadium!
> 
> But you know what?  At the end of the day it doesn't matter because the Patriots are a better organization...with better coaches and a better team chemistry...than anyone else out there and they'll continue to win even without those draft choices!  Their starting center at the moment is an undrafted rookie free agent and he's playing excellent football.
Click to expand...


Oldfartstyle: " it doesn't matter because the Patriots are" better cheaters than ball players.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I questioned both his mental acuity and stability some time ago all he did was sit there and cry.
Click to expand...


*Mod Edit - no discussing infractions/bans or specific moderator actions on the open boards.*


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah and all that, but we need to look at all the facts. Namely, Brady would not be here if it was not for Spygate and the other nonsense. Belicheat was a failure as a head coach before he cheating ways in NE. Kraft would stop at nothing to consume the NFL and had his then-stooge Goodell do his dirty work.
> 
> So now they are good boys and look like they  follow the rules so all is forgiven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how after belicheat ass kisser zander said they would not get there if not for great coaching that after i took him to school on that pointing out how belicheat was a failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in the five years he was there and in his first year at NE when Bledsoe was his quarterback he won only six games and it wasnt till brady came along and saved his ass from the toliet that after i pointed that fact out that it wasnt till ONLY THEN that we started hearing what a great coach he was,that zander all and the other belicheat worshippers ran off with their tail between their legs like a whipped puppy?
> 
> they can talk shit but when their lies are exposed,they run off like a scared dog.
Click to expand...


So now the measure of whether someone is a great coach isn't that they win multiple Super Bowls and go to the playoffs almost every year for fifteen years straight...it's that they couldn't make CLEVELAND a winner?  Think about what a truly stupid statement that is...


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep right on accusing the Patriots of cheating!  I'll keep right on enjoying watching them beat the every loving bejeesus out of other teams on the field!
> 
> People who whine about how others HAVE TO BE cheating because they always win...are about the most pathetic sort there are.
> 
> Wonder how you'll explain it if the Patriots run the table and don't lose this year?  You've got Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots pissed off enough that they might just pull that off.
Click to expand...


(3) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the NFL...nor do you support a team...yet you're OUTRAGED because you think the Patriots cheated?
> I don't follow soccer.  I don't support a soccer team.  I could care LESS if some soccer team supposedly cheated!
> Quite frankly, Pred...I think you're full of shit.  I think you DO watch NFL.   I think you DO support a team.  You just don't want to admit what that team is.
Click to expand...


It's becoming more evident that your mental disability is very severe. Perhaps it isn't so bad that you can't understand what I'm about to say: YOU stated I was a "bitter loser", but I didn't lose anything. I don't watch the NFL or support any team. Having nothing of substance to say other than the schoolyard taunt "bitter loser", really shows me I'm not dealing with a very bright person to begin with. I'll find out how deeply your mental damage is with the current experiment.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't just deflategate, it's the filming of teams from a few years back, it's the snowplow game, they have a long and storied history of cheating. It will mark that team forever. It's well deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
Click to expand...


Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's THAT for a pesky little fact?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pesky facts huh?
> 
> 
> “During pregame warm-ups, a low-level Patriots employee would sneak into the visiting locker room and steal the play sheet, listing the first 20 or so scripted calls for the opposing team’s offense. (The practice became so notorious that some coaches put out fake play sheets for the Patriots to swipe.)”
> 
> “A former Patriots employee who was directly involved in the taping system says “it helped our offense a lot,” especially in divisional games in which there was a short amount of time between the first and second matchups, making it harder for opposing coaches to change signals.”
> 
> “During games, Walsh later told investigators, the Patriots’ videographers were told to look like media members, to tape over their team logos or turn their sweatshirt inside out, to wear credentials that said Patriots TV or Kraft Productions. The videographers also were provided with excuses for what to tell NFL security if asked what they were doing: Tell them you’re filming the quarterbacks.”
> 
> “At Gillette Stadium, the scrambling and jamming of the opponents’ coach-to-quarterback radio line — “small s—” that many teams do, according to a former Pats assistant coach — occurred so often that one team asked a league official to sit in the coaches’ box during the game and wait for it to happen. Sure enough, on a key third down, the headset went out.”
> 
> "The Patriot Way is basically a hoodwink. That’s what’s so galling about it: New England would still probably win without these shenanigans. But because of them,* it’s completely fair to call their dynasty into question*."
> 
> The entire run of Tom Brady, Bill Belichick and the New England Patriots is tainted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fartsytle,chrissy and the rest of cheatriot apologists can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah and all that, but we need to look at all the facts. Namely, Brady would not be here if it was not for Spygate and the other nonsense. Belicheat was a failure as a head coach before he cheating ways in NE. Kraft would stop at nothing to consume the NFL and had his then-stooge Goodell do his dirty work.
> 
> So now they are good boys and look like they  follow the rules so all is forgiven?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how after belicheat ass kisser zander said they would not get there if not for great coaching that after i took him to school on that pointing out how belicheat was a failure at cleveland having four losing seasons in the five years he was there and in his first year at NE when Bledsoe was his quarterback he won only six games and it wasnt till brady came along and saved his ass from the toliet that after i pointed that fact out that it wasnt till ONLY THEN that we started hearing what a great coach he was,that zander all and the other belicheat worshippers ran off with their tail between their legs like a whipped puppy?
> 
> they can talk shit but when their lies are exposed,they run off like a scared dog.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now the measure of whether someone is a great coach isn't that they win multiple Super Bowls and go to the playoffs almost every year for fifteen years straight...it's that they couldn't make CLEVELAND a winner?  Think about what a truly stupid statement that is...
Click to expand...

It is everything including getting caught cheating.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really not know that most teams in the NFL have a long history of cheating...not just the Patriots?  Joe Montana readily admits that his offensive linemen sprayed PAM on their uniforms to make it harder for defensive players to grab them.  Fred Bilitnikoff used so much Stickum all over his arms and legs that he didn't have to catch the ball...it would just stick to him if it hit him!  Jerry Kramer from the Lombardi Packers kept a cast on his arm long after he needed it because he found it to be a great weapon for smacking defensive players in the head!  The Colts pumped in crowd noise to their stadium to make it harder for visiting offenses to audible!  The Bears heated their game balls when there were frigid playing conditions!
> 
> So why are you all over the Patriots for something that happened ten years ago and another thing that happened thirty years ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
Click to expand...


Yes

"Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.

The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."

From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating


----------



## Unkotare

Zander said:


> Brady is one of the best to ever play the game. PERIOD.




Not "one of the best," THE best.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
Click to expand...






Only every time they lose to the Patriots. Hence the term 'loser,'


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only every time they lose to the Patriots. Hence the term 'loser,'
Click to expand...

DrippingPoop*: "Hence the term 'loser," 

^^^^
Not nice to talk about Oldfartstyle that way even if it is true.


*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
Click to expand...


Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.


----------



## Unkotare

Poor, bitter losers ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
Click to expand...


Like the proverbial rat on wheel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the NFL...nor do you support a team...yet you're OUTRAGED because you think the Patriots cheated?
> I don't follow soccer.  I don't support a soccer team.  I could care LESS if some soccer team supposedly cheated!
> Quite frankly, Pred...I think you're full of shit.  I think you DO watch NFL.   I think you DO support a team.  You just don't want to admit what that team is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's becoming more evident that your mental disability is very severe. Perhaps it isn't so bad that you can't understand what I'm about to say: YOU stated I was a "bitter loser", but I didn't lose anything. I don't watch the NFL or support any team. Having nothing of substance to say other than the schoolyard taunt "bitter loser", really shows me I'm not dealing with a very bright person to begin with. I'll find out how deeply your mental damage is with the current experiment.
Click to expand...


You don't watch the NFL or support any team...but you are obsessed with the Patriot's cheating?  Really, Pred?  I hate to break this to you but that's pretty much the definition of a loser.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheaters" and "Patriots" names United for all eternity. You know it's true, sucks to be you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
Click to expand...


Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
Click to expand...


Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.

If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
Click to expand...

It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?
Click to expand...

Not jealous just looking at the facts.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not jealous just looking at the facts.
Click to expand...



Anything but.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not jealous just looking at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Anything but.
Click to expand...

Dripping Poop logic does not work here the facts and Patriot history does.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> just looking at the facts.





Facts do not support your impotent bitterness.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> just looking at the facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facts do not support your impotent bitterness.
Click to expand...

New England Patriots scandals: From spies to snowplows


----------



## Unkotare

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1061258-fired-up-setting-the-record-straight-on-spygate


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
Click to expand...


Did that make sense to you when you typed it?


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the NFL...nor do you support a team...yet you're OUTRAGED because you think the Patriots cheated?
> I don't follow soccer.  I don't support a soccer team.  I could care LESS if some soccer team supposedly cheated!
> Quite frankly, Pred...I think you're full of shit.  I think you DO watch NFL.   I think you DO support a team.  You just don't want to admit what that team is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's becoming more evident that your mental disability is very severe. Perhaps it isn't so bad that you can't understand what I'm about to say: YOU stated I was a "bitter loser", but I didn't lose anything. I don't watch the NFL or support any team. Having nothing of substance to say other than the schoolyard taunt "bitter loser", really shows me I'm not dealing with a very bright person to begin with. I'll find out how deeply your mental damage is with the current experiment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the NFL or support any team...but you are obsessed with the Patriot's cheating?  Really, Pred?  I hate to break this to you but that's pretty much the definition of a loser.
Click to expand...


I'm not obsessed with their cheating, that only exists in your alleged mind, and no, being obsessed with a team that cheats isn't being a loser. You cannot just make up the definition of words, dumbass.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
Click to expand...


Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.


----------



## ChrisL

Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them?  It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless.  It's really a non issue for me.    Pats are winning games.  That's what I care about.


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1061258-fired-up-setting-the-record-straight-on-spygate



I can't get Phallics to admit who his favorite team is, Unk!    I keep asking and he keeps ducking the question.

I'm thinking he's a Ravens fan.  Which means his season has gone to shit in a hurry.


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
Click to expand...


His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will. The Patriots and Cheaters will forever be linked. And as you say they deserve it. They have been cheating for decades.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
Click to expand...


My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them?  It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless.  It's really a non issue for me.    Pats are winning games.  That's what I care about.



Yet, here you are. Curious no?


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!
Click to expand...


Funny that everyone understands me but you, dumbass.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
Click to expand...


Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that everyone understands me but you, dumbass.
Click to expand...


Funny how that response was to Phallics...you double dumbass!


----------



## Oldstyle

I am SO going to enjoy this football season...I haven't had this much fun since the Red Sox came from down 0-3 to sweep the Yankees!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1061258-fired-up-setting-the-record-straight-on-spygate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't get Phallics to admit who his favorite team is, Unk!    I keep asking and he keeps ducking the question.
> 
> I'm thinking he's a Ravens fan.  Which means his season has gone to shit in a hurry.
Click to expand...

 The OP is about the Patriots. Whether I like any team does not matter.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
Click to expand...


It comes down to common decency and fair play, things a Patriot fan would know nothing about.


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, but it so does, Phallics!  Which is why you don't want to admit which team you're a die hard fan of because you KNOW you're going to get ridiculed for it.  That's why I'm guessing you're a Raven's fan or maybe a Colts fan.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes down to common decency and fair play, things a Patriot fan would know nothing about.
Click to expand...


Coming from someone who habitually misquotes others that's rather amusing, Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

How are things in Mom's basement?


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
Click to expand...


All you had to do was ask, nit wit.

It's because I decided last year that I was done with pro ball. For may reasons even other than the long history of cheating by the Patriots. When they were caught cheating again, and it looked like the league was actually going to do something about it, I said that if they punish the Patsies like they should, I might watch some games. Alas, the spineless NFL chickened out. Let me remind you that YOU started this thread not me. There is not a single NFL thread here that I started let alone one on the Patsies. So you are just a bitter idiot desperately trying to come out on top and is willing to say any stupid thing to do so.

I'm a college football fan and the only time I watch a football game is if a graduate I  watched in college is doing well. Up to this last year, that would have been even if they played for the Cheaters. But now, not going to happen.

So now I'll just remind you that the Patriots will wear the label of Cheaters for a long time. Most likely because they will cheat again soon. Cheaters cannot help it. And you will be making up all kinds of excuses. Have fun with that, doofus.

Now, go ahead and have the last word.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> How are things in Mom's basement?



Great! She says I'm better than your dad is.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It comes down to common decency and fair play, things a Patriot fan would know nothing about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coming from someone who habitually misquotes others that's rather amusing, Phallics!
Click to expand...

From an  OP to personal attacks tell tale signs of  oldfartstyle  melting  down into a frothing mess


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, but it so does, Phallics!  Which is why you don't want to admit which team you're a die hard fan of because you KNOW you're going to get ridiculed for it.  That's why I'm guessing you're a Raven's fan or maybe a Colts fan.


You are making no sense, you are sucking on Jack's joint a little too much


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.


----------



## Oldstyle

I suppose you watch college football because they don't cheat


PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that everyone understands me but you, dumbass.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you had to do was ask, nit wit.
> 
> It's because I decided last year that I was done with pro ball. For may reasons even other than the long history of cheating by the Patriots. When they were caught cheating again, and it looked like the league was actually going to do something about it, I said that if they punish the Patsies like they should, I might watch some games. Alas, the spineless NFL chickened out. Let me remind you that YOU started this thread not me. There is not a single NFL thread here that I started let alone one on the Patsies. So you are just a bitter idiot desperately trying to come out on top and is willing to say any stupid thing to do so.
> 
> I'm a college football fan and the only time I watch a football game is if a graduate I  watched in college is doing well. Up to this last year, that would have been even if they played for the Cheaters. But now, not going to happen.
> 
> So now I'll just remind you that the Patriots will wear the label of Cheaters for a long time. Most likely because they will cheat again soon. Cheaters cannot help it. And you will be making up all kinds of excuses. Have fun with that, doofus.
> 
> Now, go ahead and have the last word.
Click to expand...


The Patriots were fined a million dollars and lost a first round and a third round draft pick for something the NFL never proved they did!  How much more punishment did you want to see?  Oh, wait...you've got your panties in a bunch because the NFL got handed it's ass in court by Tom Brady!  That's what's really pissed you off.  You wanted to see Brady miss four games and lose five million for something that the NFL proved even LESS about!  

You're a whiny little loser whose team gets beat on by the Patriots on the field and now you're having a tantrum because you thought they finally might be able to get by the Pats if they didn't have Brady for a quarter of the season and those hopes have been DASHED!   Poor baby....


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but it so does, Phallics!  Which is why you don't want to admit which team you're a die hard fan of because you KNOW you're going to get ridiculed for it.  That's why I'm guessing you're a Raven's fan or maybe a Colts fan.
> 
> 
> 
> You are making no sense, you are sucking on Jack's joint a little too much
Click to expand...


Right back to posting about men's junk!  Just can't stop yourself...can ya', Phallics?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.


And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> I suppose you watch college football because they don't cheat
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny that everyone understands me but you, dumbass.
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Registered?  Dude, I'm still trying to figure out how someone who says they don't watch NFL games and doesn't have a favorite team...would care in the slightest about alleged cheating by the Patriots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you had to do was ask, nit wit.
> 
> It's because I decided last year that I was done with pro ball. For may reasons even other than the long history of cheating by the Patriots. When they were caught cheating again, and it looked like the league was actually going to do something about it, I said that if they punish the Patsies like they should, I might watch some games. Alas, the spineless NFL chickened out. Let me remind you that YOU started this thread not me. There is not a single NFL thread here that I started let alone one on the Patsies. So you are just a bitter idiot desperately trying to come out on top and is willing to say any stupid thing to do so.
> 
> I'm a college football fan and the only time I watch a football game is if a graduate I  watched in college is doing well. Up to this last year, that would have been even if they played for the Cheaters. But now, not going to happen.
> 
> So now I'll just remind you that the Patriots will wear the label of Cheaters for a long time. Most likely because they will cheat again soon. Cheaters cannot help it. And you will be making up all kinds of excuses. Have fun with that, doofus.
> 
> Now, go ahead and have the last word.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots were fined a million dollars and lost a first round and a third round draft pick for something the NFL never proved they did!  How much more punishment did you want to see?  Oh, wait...you've got your panties in a bunch because the NFL got handed it's ass in court by Tom Brady!  That's what's really pissed you off.  You wanted to see Brady miss four games and lose five million for something that the NFL proved even LESS about!
> 
> You're a whiny little loser whose team gets beat on by the Patriots on the field and now you're having a tantrum because you thought they finally might be able to get by the Pats if they didn't have Brady for a quarter of the season and those hopes have been DASHED!   Poor baby....
Click to expand...


It's really irrelevant what they think.  The Pats are doing well.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
Click to expand...


Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.



Phallics is obsessed with something...but it doesn't seem to be football!  Just saying...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics is obsessed with something...but it doesn't seem to be football!  Just saying...
Click to expand...


Some have bitching since the end of last season!  I guess they don't have anything better to think about since their teams LOSE.  Ha-ha-ha!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
Click to expand...


You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
Click to expand...


I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
Click to expand...

Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
Click to expand...


Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
"Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "

Apparently you DO care.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
Click to expand...


Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
Click to expand...


This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
Click to expand...

Get sober, alcoholic emaciation is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
Click to expand...


Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get sober, alcoholic emaciation is nothing to brag about.
Click to expand...


Yet you whine about being personally attacked consistently here on the sports forum.  Good Lord, what a moron.    You're old, you're pathetic, you need to get a life.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
Click to expand...


He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, I'm a fan of the Pats.  You?  WTF are you doing here bitching and moaning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant that the Pats are winning games?  Lol.  I don't think so.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
Click to expand...


Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> You said you didn't care what we thought, yet you cannot stop commenting on what we say. You aren't here talking about the Patriots only, you care what we say. Don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant that the Pats are winning games?  Lol.  I don't think so.
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant to the fact that you lied. The won/loss record of the Cheaters, is irrelevant.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
Click to expand...


The dude is complete and utter nut job.  Desperate too.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I said it's irrelevant because the Pats are STILL winning.    Isn't that right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant that the Pats are winning games?  Lol.  I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant to the fact that you lied. The won/loss record of the Cheaters, is irrelevant.
Click to expand...


I lied?  About what?  WTH are you going on about?  Do you want to talk about the Patriots winning record or not?


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
Click to expand...


Um hello McFly? You said everyone knows he attacks more than anyone else, it's simply a lie. Are you going to now tell me that the Patriots winning makes it not a lie again?


----------



## ChrisL

Going into week 4, still undefeated.    Patriots, winning again.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hello McFly? You said everyone knows he attacks more than anyone else, it's simply a lie. Are you going to now tell me that the Patriots winning makes it not a lie again?
Click to expand...


Who in the hell cares?  I want to talk about the Patriots, not you losers.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant that the Pats are winning games?  Lol.  I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant to the fact that you lied. The won/loss record of the Cheaters, is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lied?  About what?  WTH are you going on about?  Do you want to talk about the Patriots winning record or not?
Click to expand...

Their winning record is based on cheating and lying.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you said that also, but just before you said that, you said this:
> "Who cares what you people who are not fans of the Patriots think of them? It's not like any fans of other teams would like the Patriots regardless. It's really a non issue for me.  Pats are winning games. That's what I care about. "
> 
> Apparently you DO care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right, because it doesn't matter.  We are still winning.  You can whine all you want.  Doesn't matter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now THAT is irrelevant. The fact is that you DO care what we say. You said you don't but in fact you do. Can't admit it can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant that the Pats are winning games?  Lol.  I don't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant to the fact that you lied. The won/loss record of the Cheaters, is irrelevant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lied?  About what?  WTH are you going on about?  Do you want to talk about the Patriots winning record or not?
Click to expand...


What is up with your reading comprehension problems Or is it short term memory? You said you didn't care what we thought, that was a lie because you can't stop talking about what we say.  Try to focus girl!


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hello McFly? You said everyone knows he attacks more than anyone else, it's simply a lie. Are you going to now tell me that the Patriots winning makes it not a lie again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell cares?  I want to talk about the Patriots, not you losers.
Click to expand...


You care. I've proven that.

If you want to talk about the Cheater's record, start a thread on it. This is about the Patsies being pissed about their much deserved "Cheaters" label.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude is complete and utter nut job.  Desperate too.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "The dude is complete and utter nut job.  Desperate too."

I agree and I feel for your protege Oldfartstyle, but we post to him because we care.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hello McFly? You said everyone knows he attacks more than anyone else, it's simply a lie. Are you going to now tell me that the Patriots winning makes it not a lie again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell cares?  I want to talk about the Patriots, not you losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care. I've proven that.
Click to expand...


Oh shut up.  This is the sports forum.  Talk about sports.  

Anyhow, anyone who watches the Pats play can easily see that they are a great team.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
Click to expand...

I was not complaining I was making an observation. Get sober, pui is not a virtue.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's never attacked me, so I guess it isn't "everyone". You are just full of "untruths" tonight aren't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untruths? He just called me a drug addict and then an alcoholic, when only a few pages ago he was complaining about being "personally attacked."  Can you read?  Follow along please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um hello McFly? You said everyone knows he attacks more than anyone else, it's simply a lie. Are you going to now tell me that the Patriots winning makes it not a lie again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who in the hell cares?  I want to talk about the Patriots, not you losers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You care. I've proven that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh shut up.  This is the sports forum.  Talk about sports.
> 
> Anyhow, anyone who watches the Pats play can easily see that they are a great team.
Click to expand...


Can't admit you lied? Not surprising that you like cheaters. Good night.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


>


So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
Click to expand...


The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
Click to expand...

Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
Click to expand...


Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
Click to expand...

Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
Click to expand...


Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So is that what goes on in your brain after you take your meds. How nice for you.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
Click to expand...

The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.
Click to expand...


Good lord, get a grip on yourself!


----------



## ChrisL

Look Alex . . . and everybody.  The Patriots organization is not going anywhere.  You'd better learn to deal with it, I guess.  This obsessive hatred for a football team is really getting tiresome and old.  Nothing new here, just the same old haters.  Move along!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord, get a grip on yourself!
Click to expand...

I knew you would not understand, so I will say it slowly...

m-o-r-e

i-m-p-o-r-t-a-n-t

t-h-a-n 

y-o-u-r 

b-e-er 

s-w-i-l-l-i-n-g

S-u-n-d-a-y-s.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord, get a grip on yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would not understand, so I will say it slowly...
> 
> m-o-r-e
> 
> i-m-p-o-r-t-a-n-t
> 
> t-h-a-n
> 
> y-o-u-r
> 
> b-e-er
> 
> s-w-i-l-l-i-n-g
> 
> S-u-n-d-a-y-s.
Click to expand...


I think you've finally fallen off your old man rocker with your hatred for a football team.  Lol.  You are a ridiculous clown.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Look Alex . . . and everybody.  The Patriots organization is not going anywhere.  You'd better learn to deal with it, I guess.  This obsessive hatred for a football team is really getting tiresome and old.  Nothing new here, just the same old haters.  Move along!


We are dealing with it we look at their record of cheating and lying and apply that to their success. It is a simple equation: Without their cheating and lying (with is a matter of public record) they would have not won many of their games.


----------



## ChrisL

How could anyone take such a nasty and disgusting clown seriously?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good lord, get a grip on yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I knew you would not understand, so I will say it slowly...
> 
> m-o-r-e
> 
> i-m-p-o-r-t-a-n-t
> 
> t-h-a-n
> 
> y-o-u-r
> 
> b-e-er
> 
> s-w-i-l-l-i-n-g
> 
> S-u-n-d-a-y-s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you've finally fallen off your old man rocker with your hatred for a football team.  Lol.  You are a ridiculous clown.
Click to expand...

yip my wish for you. A good thought , a hope that you will find recovery soon.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> How could anyone take such a nasty and disgusting clown seriously?


Finally some honesty from you, your first thought after you look in the mirror. Hang in there.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics is obsessed with something...but it doesn't seem to be football!  Just saying...
Click to expand...


Yeah, I am going to have to leave it to you to deal with it.  Sorry.  I hate it.  You know, it started calling me an alcoholic and a drug addict AFTER it found out that my dad died from alcoholism?  Yeah, that's the kind of trash you are dealing with.  I am going to HAVE to put it back on ignore.  It's posts make me want to hurl and I find it much more fun and pleasant around here not having to deal with that despicable creature's nonsense at all.  Be careful and don't trust it whatever you do.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get sober, alcoholic emaciation is nothing to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you whine about being personally attacked consistently here on the sports forum.  Good Lord, what a moron.    You're old, you're pathetic, you need to get a life.
Click to expand...


I told him to get out of his mom's basement every once in awhile and he accused me of "attacking" his family.  Phallics is one of those guys that loves to dish it out but gets very "sensitive" when he gets a little in return!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet here you are again? Curiouser and curiouser.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get too curious her world of psychotropic drugs and d-cells are more horrifying than her avatar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This coming from the biggest whiner on the forum, always complaining about "personal attacks."    Do you realize that you are one of the biggest culprits here of "personal attacks?"  I think everyone else does!    Besides that, I am way too beautiful for you, so . . . . give it up, old timer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Get sober, alcoholic emaciation is nothing to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you whine about being personally attacked consistently here on the sports forum.  Good Lord, what a moron.    You're old, you're pathetic, you need to get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I told him to get out of his mom's basement every once in awhile and he accused me of "attacking" his family.  Phallics is one of those guys that loves to dish it out but gets very "sensitive" when he gets a little in return!
Click to expand...


It is a loser, nothing more.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics is obsessed with something...but it doesn't seem to be football!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am going to have to leave it to you to deal with it.  Sorry.  I hate it.  You know, it started calling me an alcoholic and a drug addict AFTER it found out that my dad died from alcoholism?  Yeah, that's the kind of trash you are dealing with.  I am going to HAVE to put it back on ignore.  It's posts make me want to hurl and I find it much more fun and pleasant around here not having to deal with that despicable creature's nonsense at all.  Be careful and don't trust it whatever you do.
Click to expand...


I enjoy beating up on Phallics...he's one of those people that think they're smart but aren't and get REALLY testy when you show them up.


----------



## Oldstyle

And for somebody like him?  This season is going to be oh so very loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> And for somebody like him?  This season is going to be oh so very loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong!



God, I didn't think of that.  I'm super glad I have it on ignore now!


----------



## Oldstyle

Especially if he's a Ravens or Colts fan...which I believe to be the case.  LOL


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Especially if he's a Ravens or Colts fan...which I believe to be the case.  LOL



Lol.  You know, it's fun to trash talk with SOME people.  Some people are really cool about it and funny.    Not this dolt, Alex, though.  He is just a nasty piece of work through and through.  I'm glad his team sucks, whoever they are.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how some claim others to be "melting down."    Hilarious actually.  It seems as if, ahem, some people are just obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics is obsessed with something...but it doesn't seem to be football!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I am going to have to leave it to you to deal with it.  Sorry.  I hate it.  You know, it started calling me an alcoholic and a drug addict AFTER it found out that my dad died from alcoholism?  Yeah, that's the kind of trash you are dealing with.  I am going to HAVE to put it back on ignore.  It's posts make me want to hurl and I find it much more fun and pleasant around here not having to deal with that despicable creature's nonsense at all.  Be careful and don't trust it whatever you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I enjoy beating up on Phallics...he's one of those people that think they're smart but aren't and get REALLY testy when you show them up.
Click to expand...


Well, good luck to you.  The thing is completely fixated on it's hatred for a football team.  Lol.    But, the children, he cries.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if he's a Ravens or Colts fan...which I believe to be the case.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  You know, it's fun to trash talk with SOME people.  Some people are really cool about it and funny.    Not this dolt, Alex, though.  He is just a nasty piece of work through and through.  I'm glad his team sucks, whoever they are.  Lol.
Click to expand...


How much of a "fan" can you really be if you won't tell people who your favorite team is?  When the Red Sox got crushed by the Yankees year in and year out I still identified myself as a Sox fan.  Phallics, 9/11, and Predfan are not real sports fans...they're a whole different animal!  They're "haters".


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Especially if he's a Ravens or Colts fan...which I believe to be the case.  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  You know, it's fun to trash talk with SOME people.  Some people are really cool about it and funny.    Not this dolt, Alex, though.  He is just a nasty piece of work through and through.  I'm glad his team sucks, whoever they are.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much of a "fan" can you really be if you won't tell people who your favorite team is?  When the Red Sox got crushed by the Yankees year in and year out I still identified myself as a Sox fan.  Phallics, 9/11, and Predfan are not real sports fans...they're a whole different animal!  They're "haters".
Click to expand...


I agree.  I don't think they are real fans at all.  They are just trolls.  

Speaking of the Sox, my poor grandpa never got to see them win the World Series and he was a life long fan.  I remember when I was a little girl hearing him yelling at the TV.


----------



## ChrisL

Anyway, Oldstyle, it was nice talking with you, but I have to try to get some sleep!  Have fun with Phallics.  Lol.


----------



## Alex.

*OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *

As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.


Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.



Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!  
And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.



Old fartstyle is too much of a troll to admit facts that the cheatriots have now replaced the deceased scumbag al davis's chokeland faiders as this generations criminal gang of the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

Only in your mind, Fart Boy...
When all is said and done...the Patriots will go down as the best team of the decade and Tom Brady will be a first round Hall of Famer...joined by Bill Belichick whenever he decides he doesn't want to coach anymore!
And all your farting and whining isn't going to change that!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots are World Champs and looking like they might be going right back to the Super Bowl.  Why would it suck being me?  I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long.  Doesn't get much better than that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bitter loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the NFL...nor do you support a team...yet you're OUTRAGED because you think the Patriots cheated?
> I don't follow soccer.  I don't support a soccer team.  I could care LESS if some soccer team supposedly cheated!
> Quite frankly, Pred...I think you're full of shit.  I think you DO watch NFL.   I think you DO support a team.  You just don't want to admit what that team is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's becoming more evident that your mental disability is very severe. Perhaps it isn't so bad that you can't understand what I'm about to say: YOU stated I was a "bitter loser", but I didn't lose anything. I don't watch the NFL or support any team. Having nothing of substance to say other than the schoolyard taunt "bitter loser", really shows me I'm not dealing with a very bright person to begin with. I'll find out how deeply your mental damage is with the current experiment.
Click to expand...


bitter loser[/QUOTE]

Do you have any inkling of what the fuck you are talking about? It doesn't appear so. I don't watch the NFL nor do I support any team. I can't even say that is a nice try because it's childish schoolyard taunting.[/QUOTE]

old fartstyle comes up with these theories that people lose something by the cheats winning when talking to posters like predfan and dotcom with these half baked theories they lost something when dotcom and predfan dont even watch the NFL.this troll would be laughed out of a courtroom everytime if he tried to make his case there as he does here all the time.

Not only that him and the cheatriot apologists have these half baked theories that i hate the cheats when i rooted for them to win their previous five superbowls since i  have always been an AFC guy since the chargers are my favorite team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I see your problem. You are mentally challenged. I've told you already twice. I wonder if there is a direct correlation in mental disability to the number of times the afflicted person has to be told something before they understand and stop asking the same question or making the same error. May be ill use your mental disability for a little test to see.
> 
> (2) The Patriots will be forever linked with cheating. Keep working on your arguments and excuses, you will using them the rest of your life. Sucks to be you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not jealous just looking at the facts.
Click to expand...


FACTS they refuse to look at.

trolls like chris L and old fartstyle never have any answers for their theories that were jealous when confronted with how is it that even though i root for the cowboys to lose every week because they are an organization with an owner that has no class as well same as kraft doesnt,that even though that is the case with the cowboys,I actually respect the cowboys team from the early 90's who won three superbowls even though i did not want them to win those games.

Idiots like them of course  cant see the difference that unlike the cheatriots, I can respect those cowboy teams from back then even though i have always hated them because the difference in them and the pats is they did not cheat to get to the superbowl all those years.

idiots like old fartstyle and chrissy though,that just goes through one ear and out the other when you try and explain that to them though.


His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.[/QUOTE]

yeah he indeed has alzheimers diseace and belongs in an old folks home.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the proverbial rat on wheel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the patriots and their fans tell the world they are the best only to be confronted with their lies and cheating, then start all over again on how great they are only to get knocked down again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
Click to expand...





PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk is cheap.  The Patriots generally don't waste time with that nonsense.  They let their play on the field speak for itself.
> 
> If you think some OTHER team has been superior to the Pats over the past 15 years...I'd be interested in hearing what team that might be?
> 
> 
> 
> It is not what I think it what you and the rest of the Pats lovers have been saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did that make sense to you when you typed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of cognitive skills are not my burden to correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My cognitive skills are just fine, Phallics...your writing skills on the other hand...not so much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can't admit you lied? Not surprising that you like cheaters. Good night.
> 
> Funny that everyone understands me but you, dumbass.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are winning.  Undefeated.  Nothing you can do about that, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> Excect look at how they get have gotten their wins: cheating and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh boo-hoo.  Continue to eat yourself up with hatred over a game.  Fool.  I think it's hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not eaten up just calling cheaters and liars what they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, you've started . . . how many threads about the Patriots?  You post here all the time, like every day.  You are obsessed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots engaging in  cheating, lying, hiring gang members who would be murderers and single-handedly destroying the integrity  a billion dollar industry is newsworthy. Many people do post and are very interested in these issues. It is more than just a game it involves commerce, the judicial system, the example with set for our youths and the values with value in our society.
Click to expand...


If you were talking to someone who has logic, common sense and could accept facts then it would be well worth it to say this but your just wasting your breath trying to reason with someone who belongs in a mental institution. you would have better luck trying to reason with a brick wall.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
Click to expand...


For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.

You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
Click to expand...


You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linked to cheating by WHOM?  Whatever.  The Patriots fan base doesn't feel that way, so that is irrelevant.  You all can "feel" however you want.  The Pats are going to keep winning though.    So . . . it doesn't really suck to be a Pats fan at all, TBH.  It's actually pretty great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? By sports fans all across America. You Pats fans of course are going to deny it, but that cloud hovers over your heads too. If not, what is the purpose of this thread and all of the anger and abuse dished out by you people? Deny away, get used to it, you'll be doing it for a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> "Patriots fans can say all they want about jealousy and the other teams just wanting to take down the king, But come on.
> 
> The Patriots earned this. They stepped over the line so many times that their credibility is gone. People will always think they’re cheating now, no matter what. Until Bill Belichick and Brady are gone people will think the Patriots are cheating."
> 
> From now on, every game, people will think the Patriots are cheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on?  It's obvious that you are jealous of the Patriots and bitter about what they've done to your favorite team, Phallics...or you wouldn't waste so much time attacking them.  Or are you going to claim that you don't watch football either and don't have a favorite team?  Full disclosure...what is "your" team?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not jealous just looking at the facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FACTS they refuse to look at.
> 
> trolls like chris L and old fartstyle never have any answers for their theories that were jealous when confronted with how is it that even though i root for the cowboys to lose every week because they are an organization with an owner that has no class as well same as kraft doesnt,that even though that is the case with the cowboys,I actually respect the cowboys team from the early 90's who won three superbowls even though i did not want them to win those games.
> 
> Idiots like them of course  cant see the difference that unlike the cheatriots, I can respect those cowboy teams from back then even though i have always hated them because the difference in them and the pats is they did not cheat to get to the superbowl all those years.
> 
> idiots like old fartstyle and chrissy though,that just goes through one ear and out the other when you try and explain that to them though.
> 
> 
> His brain doesn't function correctly in any way at all, tbh. I had to tell him the same thing three times before it registered.
Click to expand...


yeah he indeed has alzheimers diseace and belongs in an old folks home.[/QUOTE]

So you don't root for the Cowboys now because of their owner...who you think lacks class...but you DID root for them in the early 90's when they were winning Super Bowls?

Do you not realize that the same guy owned them THEN...that owns them NOW!  God, you are SUCH a moron!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
Click to expand...

LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.


----------



## IlarMeilyr

They do seem to (generally) play hard and effectively.

Of course, they also cheat like motherfuckers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
Click to expand...

A response to stupidity? Nope

Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.





BTW you have not answered my post.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why is it that your posts ALWAYS come around to showing men's asses or talking about their packages, Phallics?   You are one strange dude...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
Click to expand...


Confront something?  Dude, you won't even admit which team you're a fan of...how are those Ravens doing tonight, Phallics?  Is your team about to go 0-4?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


yeah the fact that he attacks the poster instead of addressing the post just proves he is mentally disabled so go easy on him,he obviously grew up in special ed classes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
Click to expand...


Indeed,Old fartstyle and chris L go into attack mode when confronted with pesky facts they cannot get around.that is an excellent photo of old fartstyle there.

just as that they will never answer my question how is it i hate the cheats when i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls previously before,sounds like he is doing the same thing with you he did with me back then,wont address the question and goes into attack mode.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MisterBeale said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand the NFL.  It's a cartel.  They profit share, thus they cannot "cheat."  The whole thing is rigged for entertainment.  lol  They are putting on a SHOW only, get with the program.
Click to expand...



facts like that are a little too complicated for USMB posters here  to comprehend,not just cheatriot fans but many NFL fans here,they dont get it that these games are pre scripted with the outcome already in hand,that they are no different than pro wrestling.only one difference in the two is the players are not involved and the officials cannot always control the outcome of the game every time.

for instance,the NFL wanted the cheats to win the superbowl that year against the giants when they went undefeated that one season but what went wrong in their planning in that is whoever thought that giants receiver would make that incredible miracle catch he made with one hand on the helmet on fourth and ten when Eli was scrambling trying to make a play?

 that was an incredible one in a million catch that one out of a hundred times a receiver would try to make that same catch with just one hand against the helmet,he is going to fail 99 out of those 100 times and that giant receiver just happend to be that 100th rare time so he ruined the planned events of the NFL they had scripted for the patriots that year.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *OLDfartSTYLE:* *Don't look now...but the Patriots (Fans) are PO'd! *
> 
> As you should be. Your team has let you down, no matter how many wins they will have, as long as they have Brady, Belichick with Kraft at the helm and hire murderers, lie and cheat their wins will be tainted by the bad acts that got them to where they are today.
> 
> 
> Last night was fun, back to the OP. I know you will have a very hard time dealing with the truth about your fallen heroes, but we need to stay on point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah the fact that he attacks the poster instead of addressing the post just proves he is mentally disabled so go easy on him,he obviously grew up in special ed classes.
Click to expand...


There are two things I find amusing about that post, Fart Boy!  The first is that when it comes to personal attacks...you and Phallics do little else.  Phallics loves to dish it out...but when people respond in kind he cries like a little girl about being "attacked".  The perfect example was when he accused me of a "personal attack" on his mother and father when I told him he might have a life if he got out of his Mom's basement every now and then.  The second thing that is amusing about you is that you're posting about "attacks" made by a poster that you supposedly have on ignore.  If you want to "critique" how I conduct myself in posts...at least have the decency to have read them!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you don't understand the NFL.  It's a cartel.  They profit share, thus they cannot "cheat."  The whole thing is rigged for entertainment.  lol  They are putting on a SHOW only, get with the program.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> facts like that are a little too complicated for USMB posters here  to comprehend,not just cheatriot fans but many NFL fans here,they dont get it that these games are pre scripted with the outcome already in hand,that they are no different than pro wrestling.only one difference in the two is the players are not involved and the officials cannot always control the outcome of the game every time.
> 
> for instance,the NFL wanted the cheats to win the superbowl that year against the giants when they went undefeated that one season but what went wrong in their planning in that is whoever thought that giants receiver would make that incredible miracle catch he made with one hand on the helmet on fourth and ten when Eli was scrambling trying to make a play?
> 
> that was an incredible one in a million catch that one out of a hundred times a receiver would try to make that same catch with just one hand against the helmet,he is going to fail 99 out of those 100 times and that giant receiver just happend to be that 100th rare time so he ruined the planned events of the NFL they had scripted for the patriots that year.
Click to expand...


And if the NFL so wanted the Patriots to win that Super Bowl, as you claim (with zero proof, I might add)...then why did they start off the season by going after the Patriots for "cheating" in Spy Gate?  As usual with you conspiracy nuts...nothing you post makes a bit of sense when you look at it objectively.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us down?  Year in and year out they've been the best team in the NFL for much of the last 15 years!  They are the reigning Super Bowl champions and they are 3-0 this year!  How does that translate into a "letdown"?  I hope they go undefeated just to absolutely rub your nose in it, Phallics!
> And I'd love to see the Colts and the Ravens continue to struggle just so you'll continue to whimper like a little girl with skinned knees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
Click to expand...


The sad thing is that the cheatriots I have no doubt,will make it back to the superbowl this year because of the fact the AFC is so weak and they have such an easy schedule.

They play in the AFC east which is so weak its a joke,none of those three teams have a decent quarterback so that is three easy wins for them right there.If they were playing in the day and age when the dolphins had dan marino and the bills with jim kelly and thurman thomas,i would give them credit for winning the division but the creampuffs in that division they play now? please get serious.

Also if you look at their schedule,they get an easy road ahead of them.

Their next opponent the dallas cowboys would have been a tough game for them last year because last year they had demarco murray who was their version of the seahawks beast mode and romo stayed healthy the whole year,this year he is out for half the season with an injury startting next week so no demarco murray or tony romo to deal with? one easy win right there.

Lets also look at the colts and the ravens from last year whom they beat in the playoffs.the ravens lost to the chokeland faiders and bungles last week at home so they are not the same team from last year at all,they are a joke this year starting out at o and three and the colts? they got the worst defense in the league.they started out o and 2 and gave up over 30 points last week in their win against the titans a team that is in rebuilding mode.

the cardinals look like they are going to run away and win the whole thing.they play in the NFC west,the toughest division in the NFL and most physical.this year they have a reliable backup quarterback who can come in and capably replace carson palmer if he goes down so they will be much better eqipped to deal with injurys this year unlike last year when they had so many key multiple injurys to key players. they were able to survive all those injurys still making the playoffs despite that but its hard to win in the playoffs though when you are down to your third string quarterback which is all they had to work with last year.

they have a young black quarterback who is a lot like russel wilson of the seahawks,he is very evasive and can make plays for them and he was a rookie last year so they did not have a reliable backup.with one year under his belt now he is more seasoning behind him and looks to be NFL ready now.

THE GOOD NEWS however is the REAL superbowl will be the NFC title game with it being the cardinals and probably the packers and the winner of that game will blow out the pats in the superbowl.I did not say that last year when they faced the seahawks.i said that game would be a close game.But this year they lost wolfork on defense,revis and browner in the secondary and dont have much of a defense which will be exposed  against the packers or cardinals.

they will find out the same thing peyton manning and the bronocs did the year in the superbowl against the seahawks,not having played a team physical like them and were overpowered by them as a result.

the cardinals and packers dont have coachs who are on the take either as carrol is so the cheats wont have the luxary of facing a coach who wont try and win the game either.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,Old fartstyle and chris L go into attack mode when confronted with pesky facts they cannot get around.that is an excellent photo of old fartstyle there.
> 
> just as that they will never answer my question how is it i hate the cheats when i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls previously before,sounds like he is doing the same thing with you he did with me back then,wont address the question and goes into attack mode.
Click to expand...



In the end the facts  support the idea that the Patriots are nothing  but cheaters and liars who hire murderers. Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For some it is ok to cheat and lie their way to get an advantage over others then proclaim themselves the best in their class. You seem to be ok with it. I am not that way, if I did like Brady and Belichick at one time, I no longer respect them for what they hold themselves out to be because of the way they have gone about getting their wins. In addition to my experience with the NFL, the parents wanted me to coach their kids because I am adamant about playing by the rules without exception. One of their more pointed questions was about how I view Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> You live in a bubble, outside of your cloistered world of Brady and NE there is a big world where people simply do not respect what they have done no matter how many rings they have or what their record is. I was also part of a team that won a championship only to have it taken away because the coach was a cheater. While hard, it was a good lesson to learn which has had a very powerful and  positive effect on my life and success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that the cheatriots I have no doubt,will make it back to the superbowl this year because of the fact the AFC is so weak and they have such an easy schedule.
> 
> They play in the AFC east which is so weak its a joke,none of those three teams have a decent quarterback so that is three easy wins for them right there.If they were playing in the day and age when the dolphins had dan marino and the bills with jim kelly and thurman thomas,i would give them credit for winning the division but the creampuffs in that division they play now? please get serious.
> 
> Also if you look at their schedule,they get an easy road ahead of them.
> 
> Their next opponent the dallas cowboys would have been a tough game for them last year because last year they had demarco murray who was their version of the seahawks beast mode and romo stayed healthy the whole year,this year he is out for half the season with an injury startting next week so no demarco murray or tony romo to deal with? one easy win right there.
> 
> Lets also look at the colts and the ravens from last year whom they beat in the playoffs.the ravens lost to the chokeland faiders and bungles last week at home so they are not the same team from last year at all,they are a joke this year and the colts? they got the worst defense in the league.they started out o and 2 and gave up over 30 points last week in their win against the titans a team that is in rebuilding mode.
> 
> the cardinals look like they are going to run away and win the whole thing.they play in the NFC west,the toughest division in the NFL and most physical.this year they have a reliable backup quarterback who can come in and capably replace carson palmer if he goes down so they will be much better eqipped to deal with injurys this year unlike last year when they had so many key multiple injurys to key players. they were able to survive all those injurys still making the playoffs despite that but its hard to win in the playoffs though when you are down to your third string quarterback which is all they had to work with last year.
> 
> they have a young black quarterback who is a lot like russel wilson of the seahawks,he is very evasive and can make plays for them and he was a rookie last year so they did not have a reliable backup.with one year under his belt now he is more seasoning behind him and looks to be NFL ready now.
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS however is the REAL superbowl will be the NFC title game with it being the cardinals and probably the packers and the winner of that game will blow out the pats in the superbowl.I did not say that last year when they faced the seahawks.i said that game would be a close game.But this year they lost wolfork on defense,revis and browner in the secondary and dont have much of a defense which will be exposed  against the packers or cardinals.
> 
> they will find out the same thing peyton manning and the bronocs did the year in the superbowl against the seahawks,not having played a team physical like them and were overpowered by them as a result.
> 
> the cardinals and packers dont have coachs who are on the take either as carrol is so the cheats wont have the luxary of facing a coach who wont try and win the game either.
Click to expand...


Maybe they will but who cares they cheated their way through the Brady/Belichick era of football so any titles are meaningless to those who care about the integrity of the game.


----------



## PredFan

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,Old fartstyle and chris L go into attack mode when confronted with pesky facts they cannot get around.that is an excellent photo of old fartstyle there.
> 
> just as that they will never answer my question how is it i hate the cheats when i rooted for them to win the previous five superbowls previously before,sounds like he is doing the same thing with you he did with me back then,wont address the question and goes into attack mode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In the end the facts  support the idea that the Patriots are nothing  but cheaters and liars who hire murderers. Anyone who thinks otherwise is kidding themselves.
Click to expand...


The Patriots will forever carry the label "Cheaters", and deservedly so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such an obvious hypocrite it's laughable!  You pontificate about how adamant you are about "playing by the rules without exception" and yet you misquote people...deliberately trying to make it seem like they've said something they never did.  Those two "quotes" of mine at the bottom of each one of your posts are examples of how you're more than willing to break the rules.  But you're too consumed by your obsession about the Patriots to see that...aren't you?  The thought of someone like you molding young minds is scary.  I'll bet their parents have no clue what a strange person you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that the cheatriots I have no doubt,will make it back to the superbowl this year because of the fact the AFC is so weak and they have such an easy schedule.
> 
> They play in the AFC east which is so weak its a joke,none of those three teams have a decent quarterback so that is three easy wins for them right there.If they were playing in the day and age when the dolphins had dan marino and the bills with jim kelly and thurman thomas,i would give them credit for winning the division but the creampuffs in that division they play now? please get serious.
> 
> Also if you look at their schedule,they get an easy road ahead of them.
> 
> Their next opponent the dallas cowboys would have been a tough game for them last year because last year they had demarco murray who was their version of the seahawks beast mode and romo stayed healthy the whole year,this year he is out for half the season with an injury startting next week so no demarco murray or tony romo to deal with? one easy win right there.
> 
> Lets also look at the colts and the ravens from last year whom they beat in the playoffs.the ravens lost to the chokeland faiders and bungles last week at home so they are not the same team from last year at all,they are a joke this year and the colts? they got the worst defense in the league.they started out o and 2 and gave up over 30 points last week in their win against the titans a team that is in rebuilding mode.
> 
> the cardinals look like they are going to run away and win the whole thing.they play in the NFC west,the toughest division in the NFL and most physical.this year they have a reliable backup quarterback who can come in and capably replace carson palmer if he goes down so they will be much better eqipped to deal with injurys this year unlike last year when they had so many key multiple injurys to key players. they were able to survive all those injurys still making the playoffs despite that but its hard to win in the playoffs though when you are down to your third string quarterback which is all they had to work with last year.
> 
> they have a young black quarterback who is a lot like russel wilson of the seahawks,he is very evasive and can make plays for them and he was a rookie last year so they did not have a reliable backup.with one year under his belt now he is more seasoning behind him and looks to be NFL ready now.
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS however is the REAL superbowl will be the NFC title game with it being the cardinals and probably the packers and the winner of that game will blow out the pats in the superbowl.I did not say that last year when they faced the seahawks.i said that game would be a close game.But this year they lost wolfork on defense,revis and browner in the secondary and dont have much of a defense which will be exposed  against the packers or cardinals.
> 
> they will find out the same thing peyton manning and the bronocs did the year in the superbowl against the seahawks,not having played a team physical like them and were overpowered by them as a result.
> 
> the cardinals and packers dont have coachs who are on the take either as carrol is so the cheats wont have the luxary of facing a coach who wont try and win the game either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they will but who cares they cheated their way through the Brady/Belichick era of football so any titles are meaningless to those who care about the integrity of the game.
Click to expand...


yeah looking at their easy schedule they have with all those creampuffs they play especially the weak AFC east with all those easy victorys in their division, i see them going about 14 and 2 but again,once they get in the superbowl even with the officials trying to help them win it all,it wont make any difference this time around because they lost too many key players so they wont match up well with the NFC opponent they play because they wont be able to handle how physical they are plus the cardinals and packers coaches are not on the take as carrol is  so I expect a blowout this time around which will really take a hit on Bradys legacy the same way  Peyton Mannings legacy took a hit when they were blownout by the seahawks.

the cheatriots wont be used to being in a superbowl where they get blown out so I say bring it on,bring them to the superbowl because the cardinals look to be a in a class by themselves this year.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL attack the poster rather than address the post. You are arguing fantasy v reality/forum posts where there are no real names v NFL, real dollars and real people. I do think you are learning disabled so I will apologize now for treating you like you had a brain in your skull and a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that the cheatriots I have no doubt,will make it back to the superbowl this year because of the fact the AFC is so weak and they have such an easy schedule.
> 
> They play in the AFC east which is so weak its a joke,none of those three teams have a decent quarterback so that is three easy wins for them right there.If they were playing in the day and age when the dolphins had dan marino and the bills with jim kelly and thurman thomas,i would give them credit for winning the division but the creampuffs in that division they play now? please get serious.
> 
> Also if you look at their schedule,they get an easy road ahead of them.
> 
> Their next opponent the dallas cowboys would have been a tough game for them last year because last year they had demarco murray who was their version of the seahawks beast mode and romo stayed healthy the whole year,this year he is out for half the season with an injury startting next week so no demarco murray or tony romo to deal with? one easy win right there.
> 
> Lets also look at the colts and the ravens from last year whom they beat in the playoffs.the ravens lost to the chokeland faiders and bungles last week at home so they are not the same team from last year at all,they are a joke this year and the colts? they got the worst defense in the league.they started out o and 2 and gave up over 30 points last week in their win against the titans a team that is in rebuilding mode.
> 
> the cardinals look like they are going to run away and win the whole thing.they play in the NFC west,the toughest division in the NFL and most physical.this year they have a reliable backup quarterback who can come in and capably replace carson palmer if he goes down so they will be much better eqipped to deal with injurys this year unlike last year when they had so many key multiple injurys to key players. they were able to survive all those injurys still making the playoffs despite that but its hard to win in the playoffs though when you are down to your third string quarterback which is all they had to work with last year.
> 
> they have a young black quarterback who is a lot like russel wilson of the seahawks,he is very evasive and can make plays for them and he was a rookie last year so they did not have a reliable backup.with one year under his belt now he is more seasoning behind him and looks to be NFL ready now.
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS however is the REAL superbowl will be the NFC title game with it being the cardinals and probably the packers and the winner of that game will blow out the pats in the superbowl.I did not say that last year when they faced the seahawks.i said that game would be a close game.But this year they lost wolfork on defense,revis and browner in the secondary and dont have much of a defense which will be exposed  against the packers or cardinals.
> 
> they will find out the same thing peyton manning and the bronocs did the year in the superbowl against the seahawks,not having played a team physical like them and were overpowered by them as a result.
> 
> the cardinals and packers dont have coachs who are on the take either as carrol is so the cheats wont have the luxary of facing a coach who wont try and win the game either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they will but who cares they cheated their way through the Brady/Belichick era of football so any titles are meaningless to those who care about the integrity of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah looking at their easy schedule they have with all those creampuffs they play especially the weak AFC east with all those easy victorys in their division, i see them going about 14 and 2 but again,once they get in the superbowl even with the officials trying to help them win it all,it wont make any difference this time around because they lost too many key players so they wont match up well with the NFC opponent they play because they wont be able to handle how physical they are plus the cardinals and packers coaches are not on the take as carrol is  so I expect a blowout this time around which will really take a hit on Bradys legacy the same way it Peyton Mannings legacy took a hit when they were blownout by the seahawks.
Click to expand...

The Patriots let their fans down. They may win they may lose but they will always have the asterisk qualifying their time in the Brady/Belichick era and deservedly so.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't really have a response to having it pointed out that you really AREN'T a paragon of honesty...do you, Phallics?  You're actually rather sleazy.
> 
> 
> 
> A response to stupidity? Nope
> 
> Some things have become very clear after your last foray into insipid clownishness:
> 1. You have nothing going for you except your TV screen heroes;
> 2. You and ChrisL are half wits and together you both still do not equal a whole wit;
> 3. When confronted with anything resembling a real post or issue you bend over and stuff your head up your own ass looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW you have not answered my post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sad thing is that the cheatriots I have no doubt,will make it back to the superbowl this year because of the fact the AFC is so weak and they have such an easy schedule.
> 
> They play in the AFC east which is so weak its a joke,none of those three teams have a decent quarterback so that is three easy wins for them right there.If they were playing in the day and age when the dolphins had dan marino and the bills with jim kelly and thurman thomas,i would give them credit for winning the division but the creampuffs in that division they play now? please get serious.
> 
> Also if you look at their schedule,they get an easy road ahead of them.
> 
> Their next opponent the dallas cowboys would have been a tough game for them last year because last year they had demarco murray who was their version of the seahawks beast mode and romo stayed healthy the whole year,this year he is out for half the season with an injury startting next week so no demarco murray or tony romo to deal with? one easy win right there.
> 
> Lets also look at the colts and the ravens from last year whom they beat in the playoffs.the ravens lost to the chokeland faiders and bungles last week at home so they are not the same team from last year at all,they are a joke this year and the colts? they got the worst defense in the league.they started out o and 2 and gave up over 30 points last week in their win against the titans a team that is in rebuilding mode.
> 
> the cardinals look like they are going to run away and win the whole thing.they play in the NFC west,the toughest division in the NFL and most physical.this year they have a reliable backup quarterback who can come in and capably replace carson palmer if he goes down so they will be much better eqipped to deal with injurys this year unlike last year when they had so many key multiple injurys to key players. they were able to survive all those injurys still making the playoffs despite that but its hard to win in the playoffs though when you are down to your third string quarterback which is all they had to work with last year.
> 
> they have a young black quarterback who is a lot like russel wilson of the seahawks,he is very evasive and can make plays for them and he was a rookie last year so they did not have a reliable backup.with one year under his belt now he is more seasoning behind him and looks to be NFL ready now.
> 
> THE GOOD NEWS however is the REAL superbowl will be the NFC title game with it being the cardinals and probably the packers and the winner of that game will blow out the pats in the superbowl.I did not say that last year when they faced the seahawks.i said that game would be a close game.But this year they lost wolfork on defense,revis and browner in the secondary and dont have much of a defense which will be exposed  against the packers or cardinals.
> 
> they will find out the same thing peyton manning and the bronocs did the year in the superbowl against the seahawks,not having played a team physical like them and were overpowered by them as a result.
> 
> the cardinals and packers dont have coachs who are on the take either as carrol is so the cheats wont have the luxary of facing a coach who wont try and win the game either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they will but who cares they cheated their way through the Brady/Belichick era of football so any titles are meaningless to those who care about the integrity of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah looking at their easy schedule they have with all those creampuffs they play especially the weak AFC east with all those easy victorys in their division, i see them going about 14 and 2 but again,once they get in the superbowl even with the officials trying to help them win it all,it wont make any difference this time around because they lost too many key players so they wont match up well with the NFC opponent they play because they wont be able to handle how physical they are plus the cardinals and packers coaches are not on the take as carrol is  so I expect a blowout this time around which will really take a hit on Bradys legacy the same way it Peyton Mannings legacy took a hit when they were blownout by the seahawks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Patriots let their fans down. They may win they may lose but they will always have the asterisk qualifying their time in the Brady/Belichick era and deservedly so.
Click to expand...



all those games in the past where they did not lose the next week after losing the previous week hearing they dont lose two in a row and how they are so much good at home,i used to be impressed by,I no longer am the fact they had to cheat to avoid losing consecutive games and to have such a great home record.they cant change facts that opponents headsets go out all the time in their stadium and visiting teams EXPECT that to happen each time they come in and the fact it NEVER happens to the patriots.trolls like chrissy and old fart style can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are having to deny this is the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal.

this is all they are capable of doing in defeat-


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.

Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!

So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!


----------



## Oldstyle

Because bottom line is that the Patriots aren't the favorites because of their schedule...they're the favorites because it's widely accepted that they have the best coach in football and the best clutch quarterback ever to play the game.  But you'll never admit that because you hate Belichick and Brady because they beat up on your favorite team.

And all of your whining about how weak other teams in the AFC are might have some validity if the Patriots hadn't brought in 23 new players this season that weren't on their Super Bowl winning team and yet didn't miss a beat.  That 3-0 start is a tribute to the Patriot's coaching staff and to the man who commands their offense, Tom Brady.

It's a salary cap league...which means everyone has the same assets to work with...which means YOUR team could have done the same thing that Belichick and Kraft do...except they weren't smart enough!  Miami goes out and gets Suh and now will have to use 18% of their total cap space next year to pay JUST HIM, leaving them scant money to shore up other parts of the team.  It was an idiotic move.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!


Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.


Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
Click to expand...


Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!


----------



## Bonzi

9/11 inside job


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
Click to expand...


OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"

Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.






Now you can change your underwear


----------



## Oldstyle

Bonzi said:


> 9/11 inside job



LOL...I got $50 that says that guy got his ass beat by that little kid who's giving him the stink eye!


----------



## Bonzi

Oldstyle said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I got $50 that says that guy got his ass beat by that little kid that's giving him the stink eye!
Click to expand...

 
Maybe a puck upside the head, then he'd WISH they could deflate


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"
> 
> Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can change your underwear
Click to expand...


Keep calling him a "cheater", Phallics...it's just more fuel for the fire!  In case you haven't figured it out yet...calling Tom Brady a "cheater" simply motivates him to score fifty points a game instead of thirty.  He's going to go through the league like the Grim Reaper this season...and it's all due to people like you!  So thanks little buddy...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"
> 
> Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can change your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep calling him a "cheater", Phallics...it's just more fuel for the fire!  In case you haven't figured it out yet...calling Tom Brady a "cheater" simply motivates him to score fifty points a game instead of thirty.  He's going to go through the league like the Grim Reaper this season...and it's all due to people like you!  So thanks little buddy...
Click to expand...

No matter what he does, win or lose, two things are constant:

1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;

2.He the object of your obsessive man-love.






Jack Nicholson and his joint must be jealous now


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....





THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
Click to expand...

Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:

Mr. Brady is a phony






* Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"
> 
> Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can change your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep calling him a "cheater", Phallics...it's just more fuel for the fire!  In case you haven't figured it out yet...calling Tom Brady a "cheater" simply motivates him to score fifty points a game instead of thirty.  He's going to go through the league like the Grim Reaper this season...and it's all due to people like you!  So thanks little buddy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what he does, win or lose, two things are constant:
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;
> 
> 2.He the object of your obsessive man-love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Nicholson and his joint must be jealous now
Click to expand...


You are truly a freak, Phallics!  Seriously...do you have a library of naked Tom Brady photos?  Who does that?  Seek help, dude...you are twisted!
What's ironic is that I don't own a Tom Brady Patriot's jersey...the one sitting in my closet has Wes Welker's name and number on it.  If I was going to buy one today I'd probably go for a Julian Edelman jersey.  I think Tom Brady's a great player but he's not even my favorite player on the team.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:
> 
> Mr. Brady is a phony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
Click to expand...


Don't look now, Sparky but I believe that your "Mr Phony" was just named Offensive Player of the Month in the NFL for the way he TORCHED the Patriots first three opponents!  Feel stupid yet?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"
> 
> Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can change your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep calling him a "cheater", Phallics...it's just more fuel for the fire!  In case you haven't figured it out yet...calling Tom Brady a "cheater" simply motivates him to score fifty points a game instead of thirty.  He's going to go through the league like the Grim Reaper this season...and it's all due to people like you!  So thanks little buddy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what he does, win or lose, two things are constant:
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;
> 
> 2.He the object of your obsessive man-love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Nicholson and his joint must be jealous now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly a freak, Phallics!  Seriously...do you have a library of naked Tom Brady photos?  Who does that?  Seek help, dude...you are twisted!
> What's ironic is that I don't own a Tom Brady Patriot's jersey...the one sitting in my closet has Wes Welker's name and number on it.  If I was going to buy one today I'd probably go for a Julian Edelman jersey.  I think Tom Brady's a great player but he's not even my favorite player on the team.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Seriously...do you have a library of naked Tom Brady photos?"

Why did you get all yours all gooey and  stuck together again?


Keep it up and you'll go blind.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:
> 
> Mr. Brady is a phony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look now, Sparky but I believe that your "Mr Phony" was just named Offensive Player of the Month in the NFL for the way he TORCHED the Patriots first three opponents!  Feel stupid yet?
Click to expand...

Oldstyle: "Feel stupid yet?"

Why would I? I haven't fallen for his bullshit story like you have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reading your posts this morning with ever increasing amusement, Kiddies!  It's quite apparent that you've now become resigned to the idea that the Patriots are the best looking team in the AFC and is probably the favorite to go back to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Did any of you happen to see the article in USA Today from yesterday discussing which still undefeated teams this year have the best chance of going a full season undefeated?  Gosh...they picked the Patriots as well!
> 
> So I guess this is going to be a long, painful, frustrating, infuriating and humiliating season for the three of you?  Have fun...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> Th only idea I am resigned to is the either your cognitive skills are severely lacking  or you are constitutionally incapable of being honest. The Patriots and Tom Brady have been determined to be lairs and  cheaters and the patriots have hired a murderer to do their bidding on the field.
> 
> 
> Now why don't  you take your stubby fingers off the keyboard and help Tommyboi with the chores Giselle left for him to do, ya washwoman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tommyboi?  Dude, Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  He's a man.  You?  You're a wannabe who hangs out with Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldStyle: "Tom Brady plays quarterback in the National Football League and is married to a super model.  *He's a man*"
> 
> Your heartfelt and loving testimonial brought a tear to the cheater's eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you can change your underwear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Keep calling him a "cheater", Phallics...it's just more fuel for the fire!  In case you haven't figured it out yet...calling Tom Brady a "cheater" simply motivates him to score fifty points a game instead of thirty.  He's going to go through the league like the Grim Reaper this season...and it's all due to people like you!  So thanks little buddy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter what he does, win or lose, two things are constant:
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;
> 
> 2.He the object of your obsessive man-love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Nicholson and his joint must be jealous now
Click to expand...

yep,yep,and yep.lol


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:
> 
> Mr. Brady is a phony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look now, Sparky but I believe that your "Mr Phony" was just named Offensive Player of the Month in the NFL for the way he TORCHED the Patriots first three opponents!  Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "Feel stupid yet?"
> 
> Why would I? I haven't fallen for his bullshit story like you have.
Click to expand...





Good thing your brain is so tiny, what with Brady taking up so much room in your pointy head.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brady is a cheater and a liar;....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:
> 
> Mr. Brady is a phony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look now, Sparky but I believe that your "Mr Phony" was just named Offensive Player of the Month in the NFL for the way he TORCHED the Patriots first three opponents!  Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "Feel stupid yet?"
> 
> Why would I? I haven't fallen for his bullshit story like you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing your brain is so tiny, what with Brady taking up so much room in your pointy head.
Click to expand...







Nothing they do will ever matter they cheated and lied. Brady took part and benefited from it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is a lie, you bitter impotent loser.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. Dripping Poop*:
> 
> Mr. Brady is a phony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Urban Dictionary: Unkotare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't look now, Sparky but I believe that your "Mr Phony" was just named Offensive Player of the Month in the NFL for the way he TORCHED the Patriots first three opponents!  Feel stupid yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "Feel stupid yet?"
> 
> Why would I? I haven't fallen for his bullshit story like you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing your brain is so tiny, what with Brady taking up so much room in your pointy head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing they do will ever matter they cheated and lied. Brady took part and benefited from it all.
Click to expand...


that photo always cracks me up because Brady is obviously on the verge of crying.

He has just learned that people have learned the truth about him that he is a liar and cheater so he is fighting back tears now upon learning this news.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> r they cheated and lied. ...




And you jumped to the moon dressed as Hitler and took a shit there. This is now and forever true because I said so. It doesn't matter that there no proof of it, right shitforbrains?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> r they cheated and lied. ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you jumped to the moon dressed as Hitler and took a shit there. This is now and forever true because I said so. It doesn't matter that there no proof of it, right shitforbrains?
Click to expand...

Dripping poop* says I took a poop?

You are as mentally challenged as Oldfartstyle

There were fines paid and unfair advantages enjoyed by the cheaters, all of them.

*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Unkotare

Why did you dress up like hitler before jumping to the moon?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep he is a troll just like old fartstyle who can only shit all over the floor everytime he opens up his mouth.

thank god for the ignore feature.i have had them both on it for years now.


----------



## Oldstyle

So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!

It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> yep he is a troll just like old fartstyle who can only shit all over the floor everytime he opens up his mouth.
> 
> thank god for the ignore feature.i have had them both on it for years now.



Yeah, because god knows you wouldn't want to read the posts of the people that you obsessively post about daily!  You bring dumb to a whole new level, Fart Boy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?



Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "

The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
Click to expand...


It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!

Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?


----------



## Oldstyle

Why is having balls slightly under inflated worthy of a million dollar fine and the loss of a first round draft pick yet the heating of game balls in a frozen game get zero punishment?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!
> 
> Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Why is filming the other team's sideline..."

So then you admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars. Thanks !


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Why is having balls slightly under inflated worthy of a million dollar fine and the loss of a first round draft pick yet the heating of game balls in a frozen game get zero punishment?


Beats me but it seems Kraft felt it was worth that much.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!
> 
> Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Why is filming the other team's sideline..."
> 
> So then you admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars. Thanks !
Click to expand...


Since filming the other team's sideline is not illegal, Phallics...I haven't admitted anything!  You CAN film the other team's sideline...but you can only do it from certain locations.  It's also legal to take pictures of your opponent's sidelines.

So did you want to explain how filming from one location rather than another gives a team a competitive advantage?  Did you want to explain how that advantage is bigger than pumping crowd noise into your stadium so the opposing team can't hear it's signals?  THAT is a clear cut competitive advantage...so why weren't the Colts hit with a big fine for that?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is having balls slightly under inflated worthy of a million dollar fine and the loss of a first round draft pick yet the heating of game balls in a frozen game get zero punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me but it seems Kraft felt it was worth that much.
Click to expand...


The reason that Kraft was so pissed at Roger Goodell is that he believed they had a deal where if the Patriots paid the fine and gave up the draft choice...that the NFL wouldn't suspend Brady.  Or did you miss Kraft's press conference when he apologized to Brady and the Patriot's fans for going along with that punishment...saying he never should have taken the deal.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!
> 
> Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Why is filming the other team's sideline..."
> 
> So then you admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars. Thanks !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since filming the other team's sideline is not illegal, Phallics...I haven't admitted anything!  You CAN film the other team's sideline...but you can only do it from certain locations.  It's also legal to take pictures of your opponent's sidelines.
> 
> So did you want to explain how filming from one location rather than another gives a team a competitive advantage?  Did you want to explain how that advantage is bigger than pumping crowd noise into your stadium so the opposing team can't hear it's signals?  THAT is a clear cut competitive advantage...so why weren't the Colts hit with a big fine for that?
Click to expand...

"NFL rules state "no video recording devices of any kind are permitted to be in use in the coaches' booth, on the field, or in the locker room during the game." They also say all video for coaching purposes must be shot from locations "enclosed on all sides with a roof overhead."

That was re-emphasized in a memo sent Sept. 6 to NFL head coaches and general managers. In it, Ray Anderson, the league's
executive vice president of football operations, wrote:"Videotaping of any type, including but not limited to taping of an opponent's offensive or defensive signals, is prohibited on the
sidelines, in the coaches' booth, in the locker room or at any other locations accessible to club staff members during the game."

The NFL statement said Goodell believed Kraft was unaware of Belichick's actions.

But it said the commissioner believed penalties should be imposed on the club because "Coach Belichick not only serves as
the head coach but also has substantial control over all aspects of New England's football operations. His actions and decisions are
properly attributed to the club."

Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension

This singular act of lying and cheating is a permanent  part of  Patriots history and cannot be separated from the Brady/Belichick era.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is having balls slightly under inflated worthy of a million dollar fine and the loss of a first round draft pick yet the heating of game balls in a frozen game get zero punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me but it seems Kraft felt it was worth that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that Kraft was so pissed at Roger Goodell is that he believed they had a deal where if the Patriots paid the fine and gave up the draft choice...that the NFL wouldn't suspend Brady.  Or did you miss Kraft's press conference when he apologized to Brady and the Patriot's fans for going along with that punishment...saying he never should have taken the deal.
Click to expand...

Kraft paid plain and simple. This singular act of lying and cheating is a permanent part of Patriots history and cannot be separated from the Brady/Belichick era.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  That they came up with a new way to cheat?  The people in the New York office of the NFL HATE the Patriots and would love nothing more than to catch them doing something illegal since the Well's Report was laughed at but they can't.  You know why that is, Phallics?  Because they aren't cheating...they're simply better.  All your whining isn't going to change that!
> 
> It is however going to make this season immensely satisfying for me.  I get to mock you for months, little buddy!  How much fun is THAT gonna be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!
> 
> Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Why is filming the other team's sideline..."
> 
> So then you admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars. Thanks !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since filming the other team's sideline is not illegal, Phallics...I haven't admitted anything!  You CAN film the other team's sideline...but you can only do it from certain locations.  It's also legal to take pictures of your opponent's sidelines.
> 
> So did you want to explain how filming from one location rather than another gives a team a competitive advantage?  Did you want to explain how that advantage is bigger than pumping crowd noise into your stadium so the opposing team can't hear it's signals?  THAT is a clear cut competitive advantage...so why weren't the Colts hit with a big fine for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "NFL rules state "no video recording devices of any kind are permitted to be in use in the coaches' booth, on the field, or in the locker room during the game." They also say all video for coaching purposes must be shot from locations "enclosed on all sides with a roof overhead."
> 
> That was re-emphasized in a memo sent Sept. 6 to NFL head coaches and general managers. In it, Ray Anderson, the league's
> executive vice president of football operations, wrote:"Videotaping of any type, including but not limited to taping of an opponent's offensive or defensive signals, is prohibited on the
> sidelines, in the coaches' booth, in the locker room or at any other locations accessible to club staff members during the game."
> 
> The NFL statement said Goodell believed Kraft was unaware of Belichick's actions.
> 
> But it said the commissioner believed penalties should be imposed on the club because "Coach Belichick not only serves as
> the head coach but also has substantial control over all aspects of New England's football operations. His actions and decisions are
> properly attributed to the club."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> This singular act of lying and cheating is a permanent  part of  Patriots history and cannot be separated from the Brady/Belichick era.
Click to expand...


So...as I said earlier...video taping of an opponent's sideline isn't prohibited...WHERE you video tape from is what is prohibited!  So did you want to take a crack at explaining why the Patriots were hit with a MASSIVE fine for what was a minor transgression while something that is totally against the rules...pumping crowd noise into your home stadium to make it harder on your opponents didn't bring as much as a tiny fine?


----------



## Oldstyle

The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "So what's your narrative going to be if the Patriots romp through the season, playoffs and the Super Bowl?  "
> 
> The same as if they lose, the Patriots are cheaters and liars and they hire gang members who are murderers. Is it your contention they have never cheated, that Spygate never happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's my "contention" that a lot of other NFL teams were doing the exact same thing as the Patriots...and in many cases...worse things than the Patriots...yet they got singled out by the NFL office in New York because it's full of people who hate the Patriots...people who used to play or work for teams that the Patriots beat year in and year out like rented mules!
> 
> Why is filming the other team's sideline a bigger crime than pumping crowd noise into a stadium when the other team's offense has the ball?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Why is filming the other team's sideline..."
> 
> So then you admit the Patriots are cheaters and liars. Thanks !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since filming the other team's sideline is not illegal, Phallics...I haven't admitted anything!  You CAN film the other team's sideline...but you can only do it from certain locations.  It's also legal to take pictures of your opponent's sidelines.
> 
> So did you want to explain how filming from one location rather than another gives a team a competitive advantage?  Did you want to explain how that advantage is bigger than pumping crowd noise into your stadium so the opposing team can't hear it's signals?  THAT is a clear cut competitive advantage...so why weren't the Colts hit with a big fine for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "NFL rules state "no video recording devices of any kind are permitted to be in use in the coaches' booth, on the field, or in the locker room during the game." They also say all video for coaching purposes must be shot from locations "enclosed on all sides with a roof overhead."
> 
> That was re-emphasized in a memo sent Sept. 6 to NFL head coaches and general managers. In it, Ray Anderson, the league's
> executive vice president of football operations, wrote:"Videotaping of any type, including but not limited to taping of an opponent's offensive or defensive signals, is prohibited on the
> sidelines, in the coaches' booth, in the locker room or at any other locations accessible to club staff members during the game."
> 
> The NFL statement said Goodell believed Kraft was unaware of Belichick's actions.
> 
> But it said the commissioner believed penalties should be imposed on the club because "Coach Belichick not only serves as
> the head coach but also has substantial control over all aspects of New England's football operations. His actions and decisions are
> properly attributed to the club."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> This singular act of lying and cheating is a permanent  part of  Patriots history and cannot be separated from the Brady/Belichick era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...as I said earlier...video taping of an opponent's sideline isn't prohibited...WHERE you video tape from is what is prohibited!  So did you want to take a crack at explaining why the Patriots were hit with a MASSIVE fine for what was a minor transgression while something that is totally against the rules...pumping crowd noise into your home stadium to make it harder on your opponents didn't bring as much as a tiny fine?
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?


----------



## Alex.

Accept it the Patriots, Brady, Belicheat and Kraft are serial cheaters, liars and offenders. Nothing they have achieved or will achieve will be without the taint that cheaters deserve.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
Click to expand...


So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is having balls slightly under inflated worthy of a million dollar fine and the loss of a first round draft pick yet the heating of game balls in a frozen game get zero punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Beats me but it seems Kraft felt it was worth that much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason that Kraft was so pissed at Roger Goodell is that he believed they had a deal where if the Patriots paid the fine and gave up the draft choice...that the NFL wouldn't suspend Brady.  Or did you miss Kraft's press conference when he apologized to Brady and the Patriot's fans for going along with that punishment...saying he never should have taken the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kraft paid plain and simple. This singular act of lying and cheating is a permanent part of Patriots history and cannot be separated from the Brady/Belichick era.
Click to expand...






You just have to accept the FACT that everything you will ever do will forever be linked to your hitler moon jumping crap. That's just the way it is. Embrace it, because you can't change the truth once it has been insisted upon.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
Click to expand...

Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses that are tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
Click to expand...





If you had the slightest bit of personal integrity, you'd admit that you dressed up like hitler , jumped to the moon and took a crap there. You might as well own up to it. Everyone knows.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
Click to expand...


Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
Click to expand...

Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?


----------



## Oldstyle

They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.


----------



## Oldstyle

It's a simple question, Phallics...explain why the Patriots get fined and the Bears and Colts don't?  Explain why other coaches admitted that they had tried to steal coaching signals just like the Patriots but they were never gone after like the Patriots?  Explain why the NFL only investigated the Patriot's game ball inflation rates and no other teams!  

The judge in New York ruled against the NFL because of a lack of consistency in their administering of the rules.  That's not MY opinion...that's the opinion of a judge that the NFL cherry picked to hear their case against Tom Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots are hit with a million dollar fine and the loss of draft choices for "allegedly" doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove that they DID do...yet the Bears admitted to heating game balls during a frigid game...an obvious competitive advantage...and they didn't pay either a fine or lose a draft choice?  Is it any wonder that a judge looks at the way the NFL is conducting itself and rules against them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
Click to expand...


The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
Click to expand...

They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> It's a simple question, Phallics...explain why the Patriots get fined and the Bears and Colts don't?  Explain why other coaches admitted that they had tried to steal coaching signals just like the Patriots but they were never gone after like the Patriots?  Explain why the NFL only investigated the Patriot's game ball inflation rates and no other teams!
> 
> The judge in New York ruled against the NFL because of a lack of consistency in their administering of the rules.  That's not MY opinion...that's the opinion of a judge that the NFL cherry picked to hear their case against Tom Brady.


The OP is about the Patriots no other team. Stand tall and admit they were cheating.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.


Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.







Cry much?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
Click to expand...

great pic of old fartstyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't have an answer?  Typical, Phalllics...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
Click to expand...


You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?  

You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
Click to expand...


You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Stand tall and admit they were cheating.




Stand on a soapbox so everyone can see you admit you took a crap on the moon dressed as hitler.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"

No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who has a semblance of honesty in their bones will say the Patriot wins and losses tied to the Brady/Belichick era involve cheating, lying and hiring a murderer to do their bidding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
Click to expand...

"the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"

Source?


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
Click to expand...







But you are clearly a fan of jumping to the moon dressed up like hitler.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
Click to expand...


Yeppers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a clue about the game of football will say that the Patriot's wins are tied to superior coaching, one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game and an owner who doesn't meddle.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
Click to expand...




Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
Click to expand...


No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".


----------



## Oldstyle

Patriots against the Cowboys next week.  Can't wait.   And then the fun REALLY starts because Tom Brady gets to say hello to the Colts.  Just what you want to do when your defense sucks...make it personal with a team with one of the most potent offenses in the league.

The over - under on that game is probably going to be around 90 points and that isn't because the Colts are gonna score a lot!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Patriots against the Cowboys next week.  Can't wait.   And then the fun REALLY starts because Tom Brady gets to say hello to the Colts.  Just what you want to do when your defense sucks...make it personal with a team with one of the most potent offenses in the league.
> 
> The over - under on that game is probably going to be around 90 points and that isn't because the Colts are gonna score a lot!



Yay!  I can't wait!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps but definitely  cheating. Can you admit to the cheating? They did pay the price for cheating and  they admitted it why can't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
Click to expand...

Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> 
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
Click to expand...


The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!

But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.


----------



## Bonzi

I'll give the Pats credit... they can take perfectly ordinary players and make them look good - either that or the know how to find "unseen" talent.... pretty amazing.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
Click to expand...

I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
Click to expand...


What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?


----------



## Oldstyle

Bonzi said:


> I'll give the Pats credit... they can take perfectly ordinary players and make them look good - either that or the know how to find "unseen" talent.... pretty amazing.



Bill Belichick's talent lies in his ability to game plan for his player's strengths.  Over the years the Patriots have had totally different philosophies on offense and defense according to the personnel that Belichick has had to work with.  When Randy Moss was on the team the offense was built around running the ball and throwing it over the top of the defense.  Then it was Gronk and Hernandez at tight end and the offense was built around mismatches with them.  Then it was Wes Welker and Julian Edelman in the slot that became a focus.  Belichick adjusts to the rule changes in the NFL as well...he let Browner go to free agency this year because it's become obvious that the days of the big physical corner have come and gone because you're not allowed to beat up on receivers any more.  So Belichick has gone with smaller, quicker corners and brought in a whole slew of defensive linemen to rush the passer.  I watched Browner with New Orleans last night and he had several penalties called on him that are the result of the new rules.  He's not the same player he once was BECAUSE of the rules changes.

Now compare all that with a coach like Rex Ryan!  Ryan has HIS philosophy on how to play football.  You run the ball down your opponent's throats.  Your quarterback is a game manager.  You win with a stout defense and shut down corners.  That's Rex's system and he doesn't deviate from it.  If you played for the Jets or now play for the Bills, you need to adapt to Rex because he's not going to adapt to you.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
Click to expand...

A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.

On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> 
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
Click to expand...


I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.  

I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
Click to expand...

Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "truth" about Tom Brady?  Society and the NFL need more people like Brady who succeeded even though they weren't first round draft picks!   If you had any sense at all you'd use Tom Brady as an example to children that hard work and belief in yourself does pay off no matter what round you are picked!
> 
> But you won't do that because you're not a fan, Phallics...you're a "hater".   You can't stand Tom Brady because he's everything you're not.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?  You on the other hand NEVER answer mine!  When I ask something you don't have a response to you post idiotic things like a guy in the stands dumping popcorn on himself.  What does that have to do with my question as to whether Ted Wells ever investigated the Colts for possibly tampering with the Patriot's game ball?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?

You've done the same thing each time I've posed a question to you in this string.  Instead of answering it...you post pictures of TS Eliot and elephant butts!  Like THAT is somehow relevant to what's being discussed!

So show that you've got a little SUBSTANCE, Phallics!  Right now you're no better than Fart Boy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not hate the guy, unlike you who has stated you know how he thinks because you watch him, I find that based on his own statements he is dishonest. How could anyone respect that? The team as a whole has some excellent players but there have been instances of cheating and lying to gain an advantage over other teams and players. Any reasonable person must take that into account when assessing the team and players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?  You on the other hand NEVER answer mine!  When I ask something you don't have a response to you post idiotic things like a guy in the stands dumping popcorn on himself.  What does that have to do with my question as to whether Ted Wells ever investigated the Colts for possibly tampering with the Patriot's game ball?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?
> 
> You've done the same thing each time I've posed a question to you in this string.  Instead of answering it...you post pictures of TS Eliot and elephant butts!  Like THAT is somehow relevant to what's being discussed!
> 
> So show that you've got a little SUBSTANCE, Phallics!  Right now you're no better than Fart Boy!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?"

You have never directly answered wither the Patriots were fined for for breaking the rules such as Spygate where they gained an unfair advantage over other teams or players and is that cheating?

The pic or gif are to provide a lighthearted tone to an otherwise very serious topic. Sorry if you fail to see the humor but those who are reading this have been laughing this whole time , that would be the children's team I coach they think you are a hoot the way you get all butthurt and strike out afterward.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The penalty set forth in the CBA rules for altering equipment is a $5,000 fine.  The Patriots paid a million plus a first round and a third round draft choice!  While that by itself is absurd...what's REALLY crazy is that they were hit with that punishment for allegedly doing something that the NFL never proved they did!  That's why Judge Berman ruled against the NFL!
> 
> 
> 
> They cheated and got caught. Also, a source would be nice when you spout rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't  know that the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000?  I thought you paid attention to the trial, Phallics?
> 
> You know if you spent less time Googling naked Tom Brady pictures and more time paying attention to that big, wide world outside of your mom's basement...you'd probably know these kinds of things...just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "the fine for altering equipment was supposed to be $5,000"
> 
> Source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They paid the price for being successful!  They're being hit with fines and loss of draft choices for doing things that other teams are also doing and in some cases doing more flagrant violations of rules and yet it's only the Patriots that are being punished like they are.  Explain why that is?  The Federal judge in New York looked at what the NFL was doing and said quite emphatically that it wasn't fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "They paid the price for being" cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cry much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a habit of deliberately misquoting me, Phallics!  It's the kind of thing sleazy people do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "It's the kind of thing _sleazy people_ do.  But that's pretty much who you are...isn't it?"
> 
> No I am not a Patriot or a fan of the cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you're such a band wagon fan that you won't admit who you root for.  That's another thing that sleazy people do.  If you're a real fan...you're a fan through good times and bad.  Not you though, Phallics!  Your team starts off the year badly and you start buying "generic".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still cannot admit the truth about your heroes. Oh well, society needs people like you so we can point, laugh and tell our children to grow a set of their own because the heroes they may worship are human and fallible and they need to develop their own moral compass and a set of principals rather  than sit in front of a television week after week and get their self esteem by how many points a man scores or how many wins he has.
Click to expand...



Still can't admit the truth about yourself? Oh well, society needs hitler-obsessives like you to laugh at.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What statements?  Tom Brady has told the same story since "Deflategate" began...that he liked his game balls as close to the lower limit of inflation as possible.  He's also testified under oath that he had nothing to do with their being under inflated nor has he ever told anyone else to under inflate them.  There were 12 Patriot game balls for that night against the Colts...11 were slightly under inflated...something which would have been the result of taking balls from a warm locker room out onto a cold and wet playing field.  1 ball was substantially under inflated...and that was the ball that the Colts had in their possession before turning it over to the officials and accusing the Patriots of cheating.  A "reasonable person" would ask what possible advantage Tom Brady would gain from having one ball substantially under inflated when the officials were rotating the balls constantly to keep them dry?  A "reasonable person" would wonder if perhaps the ball the Colts presented to the officials had been doctored BY the Colts and not the Patriots?  How DOES one ball get that much more under inflated than all the others?  The Colts defensive back who intercepted Brady's pass said he didn't notice anything different about the ball.  The officials on the field didn't notice anything different about the ball.  Yet when the Colt's coaching staff hand it over to the officials it's substantially under inflated?  And before the Patriot haters start in with the "history" of the Patriots, might I remind you that the Colts are the team that was pumping in crowd noise at their stadium when opposing teams were on offense!  Why are the Patriots assumed to be the ones cheating here?  Because of Spy Gate eight years ago?  The truth is...a "reasonable person" would have looked at the Colts as well as the Patriots.  Did Ted Wells ever investigate the Colts?  Did he ever ask Colt's coaches and players if THEY did anything to that under inflated game ball?   Or did he ASSUME guilt on the part of the Patriots and work back from that conclusion?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?  You on the other hand NEVER answer mine!  When I ask something you don't have a response to you post idiotic things like a guy in the stands dumping popcorn on himself.  What does that have to do with my question as to whether Ted Wells ever investigated the Colts for possibly tampering with the Patriot's game ball?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?
> 
> You've done the same thing each time I've posed a question to you in this string.  Instead of answering it...you post pictures of TS Eliot and elephant butts!  Like THAT is somehow relevant to what's being discussed!
> 
> So show that you've got a little SUBSTANCE, Phallics!  Right now you're no better than Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?"
> 
> You have never directly answered wither the Patriots were fined for for breaking the rules such as Spygate where they gained an unfair advantage over other teams or players and is that cheating?
> 
> The pic or gif are to provide a lighthearted tone to an otherwise very serious topic. Sorry if you fail to see the humor but those who are reading this have been laughing this whole time , that would be the children's team I coach they think you are a hoot the way you get all butthurt and strike out afterward.
Click to expand...


When did you ask me if the Patriots were fined for Spygate?  That's about as simple a question to answer as there is!  Of course they were.  That cost Bill Belichick $500,000 if I recall correctly.  As to whether the Patriots gained an unfair advantage?  Since it's allowed to videotape an opponents sidelines but only from certain places...it's hard to see how that would be a big advantage.  Since the Patriots went undefeated for the rest of that regular season AFTER Spygate it's almost laughable that someone would claim that it was the "illegal" videotaping that was giving them a big advantage over their  opponents!

Now did you want to answer my questions about why the Bears were not fined for heating up balls being used in a game?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?

Did you want to answer why the Colts were not fined for pumping in crowd noise?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?


----------



## Oldstyle

As for the kids that you supposedly coach, Phallics?  I don't think you know enough about the game to be a coach.  Have one of your "kids" chime in on this string if they find my posts so amusing!  I'd love to hear from the little rascals and since every kid over the age of four is on line these days there isn't a reason in the world that they shouldn't be able to join in our little discussion!  I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of typing for nothing to say. Make sure you wear the jersey next time you sit in the basement and watch the object of your man-love while imagining he is everything you think he is.
> 
> On  personal note, the popcorn belongs in the mouth not in the stands. I sure you understand and will correct that in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?  You on the other hand NEVER answer mine!  When I ask something you don't have a response to you post idiotic things like a guy in the stands dumping popcorn on himself.  What does that have to do with my question as to whether Ted Wells ever investigated the Colts for possibly tampering with the Patriot's game ball?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?
> 
> You've done the same thing each time I've posed a question to you in this string.  Instead of answering it...you post pictures of TS Eliot and elephant butts!  Like THAT is somehow relevant to what's being discussed!
> 
> So show that you've got a little SUBSTANCE, Phallics!  Right now you're no better than Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?"
> 
> You have never directly answered wither the Patriots were fined for for breaking the rules such as Spygate where they gained an unfair advantage over other teams or players and is that cheating?
> 
> The pic or gif are to provide a lighthearted tone to an otherwise very serious topic. Sorry if you fail to see the humor but those who are reading this have been laughing this whole time , that would be the children's team I coach they think you are a hoot the way you get all butthurt and strike out afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you ask me if the Patriots were fined for Spygate?  That's about as simple a question to answer as there is!  Of course they were.  That cost Bill Belichick $500,000 if I recall correctly.  As to whether the Patriots gained an unfair advantage?  Since it's allowed to videotape an opponents sidelines but only from certain places...it's hard to see how that would be a big advantage.  Since the Patriots went undefeated for the rest of that regular season AFTER Spygate it's almost laughable that someone would claim that it was the "illegal" videotaping that was giving them a big advantage over their  opponents!
> 
> Now did you want to answer my questions about why the Bears were not fined for heating up balls being used in a game?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?
> 
> Did you want to answer why the Colts were not fined for pumping in crowd noise?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?
Click to expand...


You bring in other teams for what reason this is a very direct question about your OP. In the end the Patriots were cheating and got caught.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> As for the kids that you supposedly coach, Phallics?  I don't think you know enough about the game to be a coach.  Have one of your "kids" chime in on this string if they find my posts so amusing!  I'd love to hear from the little rascals and since every kid over the age of four is on line these days there isn't a reason in the world that they shouldn't be able to join in our little discussion!  I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying...



Oldstyle: "I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying.."
^^^
LOL
Not a chance some of the material is ok to talk about other stuff I would not let them read.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Florida, Phallics...we don't have basements.
> 
> I notice you don't have a response to what I've posted.  That's typical for you as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again I have been waiting for quite a while for you to give a serious answer to the posts regarding the Patriots allegations and penalties and whether you consider that is cheating. You answer with more unrelated questions and accusations that I post naked pictures of men. That "joint" has effected you in more ways than one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?  You on the other hand NEVER answer mine!  When I ask something you don't have a response to you post idiotic things like a guy in the stands dumping popcorn on himself.  What does that have to do with my question as to whether Ted Wells ever investigated the Colts for possibly tampering with the Patriot's game ball?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls?  Why don't you have an answer to why the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?
> 
> You've done the same thing each time I've posed a question to you in this string.  Instead of answering it...you post pictures of TS Eliot and elephant butts!  Like THAT is somehow relevant to what's being discussed!
> 
> So show that you've got a little SUBSTANCE, Phallics!  Right now you're no better than Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "When have I ever failed to answer a question of yours?"
> 
> You have never directly answered wither the Patriots were fined for for breaking the rules such as Spygate where they gained an unfair advantage over other teams or players and is that cheating?
> 
> The pic or gif are to provide a lighthearted tone to an otherwise very serious topic. Sorry if you fail to see the humor but those who are reading this have been laughing this whole time , that would be the children's team I coach they think you are a hoot the way you get all butthurt and strike out afterward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you ask me if the Patriots were fined for Spygate?  That's about as simple a question to answer as there is!  Of course they were.  That cost Bill Belichick $500,000 if I recall correctly.  As to whether the Patriots gained an unfair advantage?  Since it's allowed to videotape an opponents sidelines but only from certain places...it's hard to see how that would be a big advantage.  Since the Patriots went undefeated for the rest of that regular season AFTER Spygate it's almost laughable that someone would claim that it was the "illegal" videotaping that was giving them a big advantage over their  opponents!
> 
> Now did you want to answer my questions about why the Bears were not fined for heating up balls being used in a game?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?
> 
> Did you want to answer why the Colts were not fined for pumping in crowd noise?  Was that not an advantage over their opponents?  Was that not cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You bring in other teams for what reason this is a very direct question about your OP. In the end the Patriots were cheating and got caught.
Click to expand...


I bring in other teams because I'd like to hear an explanation from you as to why the Patriots having game balls slightly under inflated is "cheating" and deserving of million dollar fines and loss of first round draft picks yet when the Bears heat up game balls and the Colts pump in crowd noise they don't get a fine at all.

Now did you want to answer those questions?  I answered yours...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the kids that you supposedly coach, Phallics?  I don't think you know enough about the game to be a coach.  Have one of your "kids" chime in on this string if they find my posts so amusing!  I'd love to hear from the little rascals and since every kid over the age of four is on line these days there isn't a reason in the world that they shouldn't be able to join in our little discussion!  I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying.."
> ^^^
> LOL
> Not a chance some of the material is ok to talk about other stuff I would not let them read.
Click to expand...


Like what, Phallics?  Your naked Tom Brady posts and Fart Boys nonsense?


----------



## Oldstyle

So you show them "my" posts...which are PG...but wouldn't allow them to see yours?  Now that's amusing...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the kids that you supposedly coach, Phallics?  I don't think you know enough about the game to be a coach.  Have one of your "kids" chime in on this string if they find my posts so amusing!  I'd love to hear from the little rascals and since every kid over the age of four is on line these days there isn't a reason in the world that they shouldn't be able to join in our little discussion!  I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I don't think they ever will though...because I don't think you are a coach and I don't think there are many parents out there that would put their kids in the care of someone who's as weird as you.  Just saying.."
> ^^^
> LOL
> Not a chance some of the material is ok to talk about other stuff I would not let them read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like what, Phallics?  Your naked Tom Brady posts and Fart Boys nonsense?
Click to expand...

The inevitable meltdown, I could set a clock to them.


----------



## Oldstyle

You can't answer those questions...can you, Phallics?  And now you can't post stupid pictures because I've already pointed out that's what you do when you can't answer a question.


----------



## Oldstyle

And you can't have your "kids" chime in because you don't want them exposed to bad things...of course the majority of the bad things are here courtesy of you and Fart Boy but that's beside the point...right?  You're running out of excuses there, little buddy...


----------



## Oldstyle

Isn't this about the time that you do something to get the string shut down?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You can't answer those questions...can you, Phallics?  And now you can't post stupid pictures because I've already pointed out that's what you do when you can't answer a question.


I have answered all of your questions as best I can, my contention is that the Patriots are cheaters and have produced enough evidence to show that.  You waffle and then post ad hominems, but cannot show otherwise regarding the Patriots. Then your  downward spiral occurs


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't answer those questions...can you, Phallics?  And now you can't post stupid pictures because I've already pointed out that's what you do when you can't answer a question.
> 
> 
> 
> I have answered all of your questions as best I can, my contention is that the Patriots are cheaters and have produced enough evidence to show that.  You waffle and then post ad hominems, but cannot show otherwise regarding the Patriots. Then your  downward spiral occurs
Click to expand...


So you answered my questions why the Bears weren't fined for heating game balls and the Colts weren't fined for pumping in crowd noise?  I must have missed that, Phallics!  (eye-roll)

Care to tell us all where that answer supposedly happened?


----------



## Oldstyle

As for your "proof" that the Patriots are cheaters?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but Ted Wells spent millions and wrote 200 pages of "proof" and in the end it was laughable how little "proof" there actually was!  The best that you and Ted were able to arrive at is that someone on the Patriot's staff "might" have known "something" about balls being deflated!  And you've never answered my question whether the Wells investigation ever looked into whether the Colts "might" have known "something" about a certain ball being deflated!  Care to take a crack at that?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> As for your "proof" that the Patriots are cheaters?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but Ted Wells spent millions and wrote 200 pages of "proof" and in the end it was laughable how little "proof" there actually was!  The best that you and Ted were able to arrive at is that someone on the Patriot's staff "might" have known "something" about balls being deflated!  And you've never answered my question whether the Wells investigation ever looked into whether the Colts "might" have known "something" about a certain ball being deflated!  Care to take a crack at that?


I was referring to Spygate. They paid a fine and that is history, not really open to speculation. That alone would confirm they are cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "proof" that the Patriots are cheaters?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but Ted Wells spent millions and wrote 200 pages of "proof" and in the end it was laughable how little "proof" there actually was!  The best that you and Ted were able to arrive at is that someone on the Patriot's staff "might" have known "something" about balls being deflated!  And you've never answered my question whether the Wells investigation ever looked into whether the Colts "might" have known "something" about a certain ball being deflated!  Care to take a crack at that?
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Spygate. They paid a fine and that is history, not really open to speculation. That alone would confirm they are cheaters.
Click to expand...


OK, let's talk about Spygate!  Is it your contention that the Patriots were the only team in the NFL that tried to steal opponent's signals?  Because I remember several other former coaches stating that was a common practice.  The coach who turned the Patriots in to the NFL, Eric Mangini was caught doing the same thing himself prior to the Patriots being fined for it.  So why is it that the Patriots are the only team who got investigated for that and why are they the only team to be fined for it?  Because other teams accused them?

Which brings me right back to my questions to you about why it is that the Bears and the Colts weren't fined for their violations?  Spygate was used as the rationale for hitting the Patriots with the over the top fines, loss of draft picks and suspensions but what WAS Spygate!? You've got another team...the New York Jets...turning their arch rivals into the NFL for a violation that they themselves were guilty of...just as with "Deflategate" you've got another team...the Colts...turning their arch rivals in for a violation of the rules when the Colts were guilty of violating the rules by pumping crowd noise into their stadium.  So what we see is that the NFL doesn't administer the rules equally...they turn a blind eye to some violations from some teams.  Why is that?  Harsh penalties are now deemed "warranted" for the Patriots because of prior transgressions but other teams were not even given a slap on the wrist for doing essentially the same things.  Will the Colts and the Bears be fined a million dollars and lose draft picks and have their star players suspended if THEY are caught with altered equipment?  Or is that penalty reserved for the Patriots because they are the only team that the NFL offices in New York seems to think deserves investigation?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "proof" that the Patriots are cheaters?  I hate to point out the obvious here, Sparky but Ted Wells spent millions and wrote 200 pages of "proof" and in the end it was laughable how little "proof" there actually was!  The best that you and Ted were able to arrive at is that someone on the Patriot's staff "might" have known "something" about balls being deflated!  And you've never answered my question whether the Wells investigation ever looked into whether the Colts "might" have known "something" about a certain ball being deflated!  Care to take a crack at that?
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to Spygate. They paid a fine and that is history, not really open to speculation. That alone would confirm they are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, let's talk about Spygate!  Is it your contention that the Patriots were the only team in the NFL that tried to steal opponent's signals?  Because I remember several other former coaches stating that was a common practice.  The coach who turned the Patriots in to the NFL, Eric Mangini was caught doing the same thing himself prior to the Patriots being fined for it.  So why is it that the Patriots are the only team who got investigated for that and why are they the only team to be fined for it?  Because other teams accused them?
> 
> Which brings me right back to my questions to you about why it is that the Bears and the Colts weren't fined for their violations?  Spygate was used as the rationale for hitting the Patriots with the over the top fines, loss of draft picks and suspensions but what WAS Spygate!? You've got another team...the New York Jets...turning their arch rivals into the NFL for a violation that they themselves were guilty of...just as with "Deflategate" you've got another team...the Colts...turning their arch rivals in for a violation of the rules when the Colts were guilty of violating the rules by pumping crowd noise into their stadium.  So what we see is that the NFL doesn't administer the rules equally...they turn a blind eye to some violations from some teams.  Why is that?  Harsh penalties are now deemed "warranted" for the Patriots because of prior transgressions but other teams were not even given a slap on the wrist for doing essentially the same things.  Will the Colts and the Bears be fined a million dollars and lose draft picks and have their star players suspended if THEY are caught with altered equipment?  Or is that penalty reserved for the Patriots because they are the only team that the NFL offices in New York seems to think deserves investigation?
Click to expand...

My contention is that the Patriots are cheaters. How many  times do I have to post that before you get it right?


----------



## Oldstyle

Your posting it doesn't make it fact, Alex!  You should be able to answer my questions but you apparently can't.  Which begs the question...why?


----------



## Oldstyle

My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.


This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
Click to expand...


Let me ask you a question, Phallics...

If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?

If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?

That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!


----------



## Oldstyle

You don't want it to be about other teams because you don't want to explain why it is that other teams aren't being treated like the Patriots!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."

Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
Click to expand...


You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!

Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
Click to expand...

You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My contention is that other NFL teams break NFL rules as well but they don't get treated the same as the Patriots.  THAT is established fact at this point as well and goes a long way towards explaining Judge Berman's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
Click to expand...


What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not about other teams.  This is like asking a woman if she pregnant and she tells you that there are 40 million women in the US that are pregnant. Not an honest answer, I cannot expect more from you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
Click to expand...

Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.


I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
Click to expand...


The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from.  My question to you remains the same...were they doing something that nobody else in the NFL was doing...and if not then why weren't other teams punished for doing the same thing that the Patriots did?

As for "Deflategate"?  I'm sorry but nobody "caught" the Patriots doing anything that wasn't legal when it came to game balls!  They prepared them to be as under-inflated as the rules allowed.  They gave the balls to the officials to check.  The balls passed that inspection.  The balls were then taken from a warm locker room to a cold wet field where they subsequently lost pressure.  That ISN'T a violation by the Patriots!  

What needed to be investigated in that game was how the one ball that the Colts had in their possession came to be so much more under-inflated than the other eleven balls!  My question to you also remains the same on that...did the Ted Wells investigation look into what the Colts did with the ball that they turned into officials at half time?  Did he or did he not also question the Colts on how that ball was handled?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.
Click to expand...


You continually whine about personal attacks, Phallics but you're the one who's always making them...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continually whine about personal attacks, Phallics but you're the one who's always making them...
Click to expand...

Stop jackin around  and answer the question


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from.  My question to you remains the same...were they doing something that nobody else in the NFL was doing...and if not then why weren't other teams punished for doing the same thing that the Patriots did?
> 
> As for "Deflategate"?  I'm sorry but nobody "caught" the Patriots doing anything that wasn't legal when it came to game balls!  They prepared them to be as under-inflated as the rules allowed.  They gave the balls to the officials to check.  The balls passed that inspection.  The balls were then taken from a warm locker room to a cold wet field where they subsequently lost pressure.  That ISN'T a violation by the Patriots!
> 
> What needed to be investigated in that game was how the one ball that the Colts had in their possession came to be so much more under-inflated than the other eleven balls!  My question to you also remains the same on that...did the Ted Wells investigation look into what the Colts did with the ball that they turned into officials at half time?  Did he or did he not also question the Colts on how that ball was handled?
Click to expand...

Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from"

Finally an admission that the Patriots are cheaters.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question, Phallics...
> 
> If you got pulled over by a policeman for "speeding" when you were doing the same speed as everyone around you but they didn't get pulled over...would you be annoyed?
> 
> If that same policeman pulled you over again for "speeding" when once again you were doing the same speed as everyone around you and then a judge suspended your license for being a "repeat offender" would you be totally pissed off?
> 
> That's the real analogy in this case.  The Patriots aren't doing anything that other teams aren't doing...yet they are being fined millions of dollars, losing draft picks and having star players suspended!  How can you make the case that this isn't about other teams?  The fact that other teams aren't being fined is why the NFL's penalties levied on the Patriots are outrageous.  That lack of "fairness" is why the judge ruled against the NFL in Brady's case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
Click to expand...





Do you dress up like hitler, yes or no?


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Let me ask you a question, Phallics..."
> 
> Same sorry ass bullshit different sorry ass day with this guy. Never a straight answer to a simple question yet he wants to spout invective(s) and diatribes at anyone who opposes his views with every post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dress up like hitler, yes or no?
Click to expand...


Go away turd boi


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> 
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from.  My question to you remains the same...were they doing something that nobody else in the NFL was doing...and if not then why weren't other teams punished for doing the same thing that the Patriots did?
> 
> As for "Deflategate"?  I'm sorry but nobody "caught" the Patriots doing anything that wasn't legal when it came to game balls!  They prepared them to be as under-inflated as the rules allowed.  They gave the balls to the officials to check.  The balls passed that inspection.  The balls were then taken from a warm locker room to a cold wet field where they subsequently lost pressure.  That ISN'T a violation by the Patriots!
> 
> What needed to be investigated in that game was how the one ball that the Colts had in their possession came to be so much more under-inflated than the other eleven balls!  My question to you also remains the same on that...did the Ted Wells investigation look into what the Colts did with the ball that they turned into officials at half time?  Did he or did he not also question the Colts on how that ball was handled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from"
> 
> Finally an admission that the Patriots are cheaters.
Click to expand...


So once again...I answer YOUR question...and once again...you don't answer any of mine!  Balls in your court, Phallics...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from.  My question to you remains the same...were they doing something that nobody else in the NFL was doing...and if not then why weren't other teams punished for doing the same thing that the Patriots did?
> 
> As for "Deflategate"?  I'm sorry but nobody "caught" the Patriots doing anything that wasn't legal when it came to game balls!  They prepared them to be as under-inflated as the rules allowed.  They gave the balls to the officials to check.  The balls passed that inspection.  The balls were then taken from a warm locker room to a cold wet field where they subsequently lost pressure.  That ISN'T a violation by the Patriots!
> 
> What needed to be investigated in that game was how the one ball that the Colts had in their possession came to be so much more under-inflated than the other eleven balls!  My question to you also remains the same on that...did the Ted Wells investigation look into what the Colts did with the ball that they turned into officials at half time?  Did he or did he not also question the Colts on how that ball was handled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from"
> 
> Finally an admission that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So once again...I answer YOUR question...and once again...you don't answer any of mine!  Balls in your court, Phallics...
Click to expand...

Do I think the Patriots cheated? My answer is


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from.  My question to you remains the same...were they doing something that nobody else in the NFL was doing...and if not then why weren't other teams punished for doing the same thing that the Patriots did?
> 
> As for "Deflategate"?  I'm sorry but nobody "caught" the Patriots doing anything that wasn't legal when it came to game balls!  They prepared them to be as under-inflated as the rules allowed.  They gave the balls to the officials to check.  The balls passed that inspection.  The balls were then taken from a warm locker room to a cold wet field where they subsequently lost pressure.  That ISN'T a violation by the Patriots!
> 
> What needed to be investigated in that game was how the one ball that the Colts had in their possession came to be so much more under-inflated than the other eleven balls!  My question to you also remains the same on that...did the Ted Wells investigation look into what the Colts did with the ball that they turned into officials at half time?  Did he or did he not also question the Colts on how that ball was handled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules on where to video tape from"
> 
> Finally an admission that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So once again...I answer YOUR question...and once again...you don't answer any of mine!  Balls in your court, Phallics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do I think the Patriots cheated? My answer is
Click to expand...


Spygate  was such a big help to the Patriots that after they were no longer able to film as they were before...they went undefeated for the entire regular season...and the playoffs...and lost the Super Bowl on a miraculous catch by David Tyree.   Yeah, HUGE advantage obviously!

That wasn't my question though, Phallics...and once again you've ducked answering any of them and once again you've gone back to stupid pictures!

You have zero integrity....you piss and moan about my not answering your question...I do (AGAIN!)...and do you reciprocate?  No, you once again run from questions that you have no answers for.


----------



## Oldstyle

Once again...why is it that the Bears and the Colts didn't receive any punishment at all for heating game balls and pumping in crowd noise?


----------



## Oldstyle

Once again...why is it that the Well's investigation didn't ask questions of the Colts staff as to how the ball they had in their possession came to be SO much more under-inflated than any of the other 11 Patriot's game balls?

Is the team who got caught piping in crowd noise at their stadium for some reason beyond suspicion and the team that taped from the wrong location 8 years ago the only suspect?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Once again...why is it that the Well's investigation didn't ask questions of the Colts staff as to how the ball they had in their possession came to be SO much more under-inflated than any of the other 11 Patriot's game balls?
> 
> Is the team who got caught piping in crowd noise at their stadium for some reason beyond suspicion and the team that taped from the wrong location 8 years ago the only suspect?


I think the whole game is dirty and cannot be taken seriously. The product is a money maker and will be more WWF-esque than not until the end users or consumers take steps to give a message they want the real thing rather than some "prime time" pumped up show. Don't see that happening all too soon though.


----------



## Oldstyle

Once again...you avoided answering my questions!


Once again...why is it that the Well's investigation didn't ask questions of the Colts staff as to how the ball they had in their possession came to be SO much more under-inflated than any of the other 11 Patriot's game balls?

Is the team who got caught piping in crowd noise at their stadium for some reason beyond suspicion and the team that taped from the wrong location 8 years ago the only suspect?


----------



## Oldstyle

Once again...why is it that the Bears and the Colts didn't receive any punishment at all for heating game balls and pumping in crowd noise?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Once again...you avoided answering my questions!
> 
> 
> Once again...why is it that the Well's investigation didn't ask questions of the Colts staff as to how the ball they had in their possession came to be SO much more under-inflated than any of the other 11 Patriot's game balls?
> 
> Is the team who got caught piping in crowd noise at their stadium for some reason beyond suspicion and the team that taped from the wrong location 8 years ago the only suspect?


Who knows I did not conduct the investigation.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Once again...why is it that the Bears and the Colts didn't receive any punishment at all for heating game balls and pumping in crowd noise?


Don't know the NFL offices have the reports and reasoning.


----------



## Oldstyle

It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.

Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?

So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle

You don't know?  That's your answer?  You took the Well's Report as gospel, Phallics!  You claimed that it found the Patriots to be cheaters and closed the case.  Yet you don't know how or why they conducted the investigation?

That's lame and you know it.

It's why the Federal judge that heard the Brady appeal chastised the NFL for the lack of proof in the Well's Report.  He saw...as any unbiased observer would see...that the Well's Report was a joke.


----------



## Oldstyle

And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?


I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?


I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continually whine about personal attacks, Phallics but you're the one who's always making them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop jackin around  and answer the question
Click to expand...

you will be waiting YEARS for that since he always evades pesky facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.
Click to expand...

yeah no surprise,any links you show him that is in a negative light on them,he wont read.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
Click to expand...


That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!  

Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> alex show old fart style the link of all the thousands that agree with us so he can live in this fantasy of his that he right and the rest of the world is wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given him that several times he has ignored to refused to acknowledge it. OFS is too busy thinking of Jack's joint and how to master it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continually whine about personal attacks, Phallics but you're the one who's always making them...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop jackin around  and answer the question
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will be waiting YEARS for that since he always evades pesky facts.
Click to expand...


You really are an idiot, Fart Boy!  You'd know that I already answered the question several times if you didn't have me on ignore!

Which begs the question...who puts someone on ignore and then constantly critiques them for posts they can't read?  Who would be THAT stupid!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
Click to expand...


But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
Click to expand...

Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
Click to expand...

I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're amazing...you demand an answer...I provide one.  I ask that you answer mine and you accuse me of spouting "invective(s) and diatribes" while you dodge what I've asked you!
> 
> Are you EVER going to answer the questions I've put to you?  You can't do the post the stupid pictures instead of answering thing because I pointed out that little trick of yours!  So now it appears you're going to declare that I'm "attacking" you once again and THAT is why you're not answering?  The "sorry ass bullshit" in this string is coming from you!  You spend weeks ducking and dodging and then you run to the moderators and accuse people of "attacking" you.  Show some integrity...
> 
> 
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dress up like hitler, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away turd boi
Click to expand...



Stop denying reality. You will forever be linked to your hitler cross-dressing and you know it.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You waffled and avoided just like anyone who can't handle the truth. Afraid of the light so stay in the basement called your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dress up like hitler, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away turd boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop denying reality. You will forever be linked to your hitler cross-dressing and you know it.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have I waffled or avoided?  Every single question you've asked me...I've answered!   You on the other hand can't seem to answer ANY!
> 
> 
> 
> Have the Patriots been caught  caught cheating yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you dress up like hitler, yes or no?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go away turd boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stop denying reality. You will forever be linked to your hitler cross-dressing and you know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


im sure this man is old fart styles hero as well since he is a fan of murderers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
Click to expand...


The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.

As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
Click to expand...



These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."

NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked
Click to expand...


If they fucked up?  Come on, Phallics...there's no question at this point that the Wells investigation was awful.  You don't get chastised by a judge in open court if your investigation was done properly.


Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you don't have a reason why the Colts or the Bears weren't given as much as a slap on the wrist by the NFL for what are obvious violations of the rules that gave them an advantage over their opponents?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."
> 
> NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe
Click to expand...


That article estimates that the case probably won't be heard until next spring or summer.


----------



## Oldstyle

For Berman's decision to be overturned by an appellate court the NFL is going to have to show that his ruling was flawed some how.  Good luck on that.  I read Berman's decision and he was very clear about why he was overturning Brady's suspension.  You (and the NFL) may not like Berman's conclusion but it's a reasoned one and within the law.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> For Berman's decision to be overturned by an appellate court the NFL is going to have to show that his ruling was flawed some how.  Good luck on that.  I read Berman's decision and he was very clear about why he was overturning Brady's suspension.  You (and the NFL) may not like Berman's conclusion but it's a reasoned one and within the law.


I care more about how he reached his conclusion than what his conclusion was.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they fucked up?  Come on, Phallics...there's no question at this point that the Wells investigation was awful.  You don't get chastised by a judge in open court if your investigation was done properly.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have reason as this was done by the NFL. If it were up to me there would be a clear course of action  on all of this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."
> 
> NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article estimates that the case probably won't be heard until next spring or summer.
Click to expand...

Brady was chastised by the Judge for non cooperation as well.


----------



## Alex.

*"Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone'*

Goodell said the league will never play favorites.

"Every single player expects those rules to apply to everybody," Goodell said. "Every coach does, every fan does, every partner, every team does. So our rules and the integrity of our game aren't because somebody's popular or somebody's a Super Bowl champ or not. They're to be applied evenly. Our teams expect that, and that's our job. That's our responsibility. That's my job."

Although Deflategate dragged on for almost nine months and cost the NFL over $5 million to investigate, Goodell has no regrets suspending Brady.

"I don't regret that, and we will continue to uphold the integrity of the game, and we'll do that as vehemently as we can," Goodell said."


"This isn't about any individual player or any individual incident," Goodell said. "*This is about the rights that we negotiated in 2011, the rights for us to have the authority to make sure we discipline. Protecting the integrity of the game is not something we're going to compromise."*

*Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone' - CBSSports.com*

In bold is what  I am most interested in.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's always bothered me that the team who turned in the Patriots for "Spygate" had themselves been caught doing the exact same thing yet the Patriots were branded as "cheaters" and the Jets were given a pass.
> 
> Then it's the Colts who claim the Patriots are using under inflated balls based solely on the ball that they had in their possession before turning it over to league officials...a team who had previously been caught piping in loud crowd noise over their PA system when their opponents had the ball on offense.  So it's obvious that the Colts had no problem breaking the rules...yet they aren't questioned about that ball which was so much more under inflated than the other 11?  How could any investigation that wanted to get to the bottom of what happened not begin by viewing ALL parties involved as suspect...especially a party that has a history of cheating?
> 
> So explain to me why the Well's investigation never investigated the Colts, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they fucked up?  Come on, Phallics...there's no question at this point that the Wells investigation was awful.  You don't get chastised by a judge in open court if your investigation was done properly.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you admit that it WAS done by the NFL?  And then you wonder why a Federal judge looked at the way that the NFL attempted to punish Tom Brady and the Patriots and said it was unfair?  Gee, think one might have something to do with the other?  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."
> 
> NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article estimates that the case probably won't be heard until next spring or summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady was chastised by the Judge for non cooperation as well.
Click to expand...


And the Judge quite clearly told the NFL that they can't impose unprecedented penalties for players doing things that they weren't told they couldn't do.  If Brady doesn't know that destroying his phone is going to cost him 5 million dollars then the NFL can't impose a suspension that costs him that much for not cooperating!  It goes right back to the "fairness" clause that's written into the CBA.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *"Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone'*
> 
> Goodell said the league will never play favorites.
> 
> "Every single player expects those rules to apply to everybody," Goodell said. "Every coach does, every fan does, every partner, every team does. So our rules and the integrity of our game aren't because somebody's popular or somebody's a Super Bowl champ or not. They're to be applied evenly. Our teams expect that, and that's our job. That's our responsibility. That's my job."
> 
> Although Deflategate dragged on for almost nine months and cost the NFL over $5 million to investigate, Goodell has no regrets suspending Brady.
> 
> "I don't regret that, and we will continue to uphold the integrity of the game, and we'll do that as vehemently as we can," Goodell said."
> 
> 
> "This isn't about any individual player or any individual incident," Goodell said. "*This is about the rights that we negotiated in 2011, the rights for us to have the authority to make sure we discipline. Protecting the integrity of the game is not something we're going to compromise."*
> 
> *Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone' - CBSSports.com*
> 
> In bold is what  I am most interested in.



Well if rules apply to everybody...then why didn't they seem to apply to the Jets, the Colts or the Bears?


----------



## Oldstyle

Goodell can talk the talk all he wants but if the punishment he hands out isn't fair then he's going to lose on appeal.  That's about as obvious as anything right now.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone'*
> 
> Goodell said the league will never play favorites.
> 
> "Every single player expects those rules to apply to everybody," Goodell said. "Every coach does, every fan does, every partner, every team does. So our rules and the integrity of our game aren't because somebody's popular or somebody's a Super Bowl champ or not. They're to be applied evenly. Our teams expect that, and that's our job. That's our responsibility. That's my job."
> 
> Although Deflategate dragged on for almost nine months and cost the NFL over $5 million to investigate, Goodell has no regrets suspending Brady.
> 
> "I don't regret that, and we will continue to uphold the integrity of the game, and we'll do that as vehemently as we can," Goodell said."
> 
> 
> "This isn't about any individual player or any individual incident," Goodell said. "*This is about the rights that we negotiated in 2011, the rights for us to have the authority to make sure we discipline. Protecting the integrity of the game is not something we're going to compromise."*
> 
> *Goodell has no regrets suspending Tom Brady: 'Rules apply to everyone' - CBSSports.com*
> 
> In bold is what  I am most interested in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if rules apply to everybody...then why didn't they seem to apply to the Jets, the Colts or the Bears?
Click to expand...

File a grievance.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Goodell can talk the talk all he wants but if the punishment he hands out isn't fair then he's going to lose on appeal.  That's about as obvious as anything right now.


What is fair?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would not trust the NFL for anything it is an oligopolistic market which lends itself to a questionable type of self governance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they fucked up?  Come on, Phallics...there's no question at this point that the Wells investigation was awful.  You don't get chastised by a judge in open court if your investigation was done properly.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Th judge used one set of federal rules and he should have used another. The NFL filed for an expedited hearing on appeal, rarely granted and received that. The case should be decided in a couple of months.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."
> 
> NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article estimates that the case probably won't be heard until next spring or summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady was chastised by the Judge for non cooperation as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Judge quite clearly told the NFL that they can't impose unprecedented penalties for players doing things that they weren't told they couldn't do.  If Brady doesn't know that destroying his phone is going to cost him 5 million dollars then the NFL can't impose a suspension that costs him that much for not cooperating!  It goes right back to the "fairness" clause that's written into the CBA.
Click to expand...

The penalty is separate from the act for me. Whether Brady paid a fine, got suspended or received nothing for his act is immaterial it is how it shows what kind of man and player he is. I just do not view this the way you do.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!


Were the Colts and Bears considered by the Judge in this case?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, Phallics...but once again you've ducked my question!
> 
> Why didn't the Well's Investigation ever ask the Colts if they did anything to that ball that they handed over to officials at half time?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not ducking anything. If they fucked up, they fucked up, I have no idea who they should have asked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they fucked up?  Come on, Phallics...there's no question at this point that the Wells investigation was awful.  You don't get chastised by a judge in open court if your investigation was done properly.
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge based his decision on the CBA itself, Phallics.  Yes, the Commissioner of the NFL was given almost unlimited power to impose discipline on teams and players in the latest CBA but included in the language of that agreement is the term "fair".  Under the CBA, the Commissioner is required to be "fair" in his decisions!  The reason that Judge Berman ruled against the NFL is that he didn't see fairness in the investigation that the NFL conducted and he didn't see fairness in the penalties that were imposed on Tom Brady.
> 
> As for when that case will be heard?  I've heard February at the earliest...with six months more likely.  By the way...once that hearing does occur?  Don't hold your breath waiting for a reversal.  Courts rarely reverse arbitration decisions but it's even rarer for one that is reversed to be reversed once again.  Keep in mind that this last hearing was by a judge that the NFL wanted to hear the case and chose that venue to achieve that.  If they couldn't get Berman to side with them...then what makes you think some other judge is going to find enough fault with Berman's ruling to overturn it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> These are the issues to be decided, "whether Berman incorrectly relied on the Federal Arbitration Act instead of the Labor Management Relations Act; whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over how commissioner Roger Goodell interpreted the NFL’s collective bargaining agreement; and whether Berman erred in vacating the suspension based on a disagreement over Goodell’s rulings."
> 
> NFL files paperwork to appeal Judge Berman’s Deflategate ruling - The Boston Globe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That article estimates that the case probably won't be heard until next spring or summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady was chastised by the Judge for non cooperation as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And the Judge quite clearly told the NFL that they can't impose unprecedented penalties for players doing things that they weren't told they couldn't do.  If Brady doesn't know that destroying his phone is going to cost him 5 million dollars then the NFL can't impose a suspension that costs him that much for not cooperating!  It goes right back to the "fairness" clause that's written into the CBA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The penalty is separate from the act for me. Whether Brady paid a fine, got suspended or received nothing for his act is immaterial it is how it shows what kind of man and player he is. I just do not view this the way you do.
Click to expand...


You seem to think that at some point the NFL proved that Tom Brady was behind the illegal deflation of game balls, Phallics and I'm sorry to inform you but the Well's Report failed miserably to do that!    You want to see what kind of player and man Tom Brady is?  He's putting up numbers this season that are better than at any time in his entire career!  I'll tell you what kind of man, Tom Brady is...he's the kind of man who gets pissed off when people accuse him of cheating.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Colts and Bears considered by the Judge in this case?
Click to expand...


No they were not.  That in no way excuses Goodell for making that "holier than thou" statement when he HASN'T applied the rules equally to everyone!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Colts and Bears considered by the Judge in this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they were not.  That in no way excuses Goodell for making that "holier than thou" statement when he HASN'T applied the rules equally to everyone!
Click to expand...

Each situation has to rest on it's own merits.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Colts and Bears considered by the Judge in this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they were not.  That in no way excuses Goodell for making that "holier than thou" statement when he HASN'T applied the rules equally to everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each situation has to rest on it's own merits.
Click to expand...


Fine, then explain to me why the situation with the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise didn't merit punishment?  Did both of those situations not provide an advantage for them over their opponents?  So why did they receive a pass for what they did?


----------



## Oldstyle

Because I'll tell you exactly what I'd argue if I were the Patriot's lawyer...if Goodell is bound by the CBA to render "fair" decisions in regards to player and team punishments...then he can't hit one team with Draconian sanctions for something he hasn't even proven took place while choosing to ignore proven violations with other teams.  There isn't a judge alive that's going to look at that and agree that Goodell has met his burden of "fairness".  I'm sorry but the NFL will lose the next appeal for the same reasons they lost the last one!


----------



## Oldstyle

Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair is administering punishment that fits the infraction and doing so in an even handed manner.  You can't look the other way when the Colts and Bears break the rules and then hit someone else with million dollar fines, loss of draft picks and the use of a star player for a quarter of the season for a violation of the rules that you can't even prove took place!  That's absurd.  That's why the NFL lost that appeal!
> 
> 
> 
> Were the Colts and Bears considered by the Judge in this case?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they were not.  That in no way excuses Goodell for making that "holier than thou" statement when he HASN'T applied the rules equally to everyone!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Each situation has to rest on it's own merits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, then explain to me why the situation with the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise didn't merit punishment?  Did both of those situations not provide an advantage for them over their opponents?  So why did they receive a pass for what they did?
Click to expand...

I do not know enough about either situation to give you a cogent answer.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Because I'll tell you exactly what I'd argue if I were the Patriot's lawyer...if Goodell is bound by the CBA to render "fair" decisions in regards to player and team punishments...then he can't hit one team with Draconian sanctions for something he hasn't even proven took place while choosing to ignore proven violations with other teams.  There isn't a judge alive that's going to look at that and agree that Goodell has met his burden of "fairness".  I'm sorry but the NFL will lose the next appeal for the same reasons they lost the last one!


There is fair and in this situation there is precedent but there is a great deal more when applying the FAA as opposed to the NLRB. What the judge did was reform the contract which I do not find to be correct. The appeals court may affirm and this will be over but under no circumstance will Brady be exonerated in that forum.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".


Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.


----------



## Alex.

As I see this discussion going into a deeper aspect of what occurred with Brady I have to say I do not care what a judge has said or done in as much as Brady was not exonerated by any means. Brady did what he did, the Patriots did what they did, the NFL did what they did and it all points to an organization that needs to revamp what they tell the public they stand for. 

As it is a team that cheats can participate only to cheat again, a player can breach his contract with the governing body only to go unpunished and be rewarded for his misdeed(s). The owners can do what they want in  order to gain the most profit,_ even if it weakens the integrity of the game/product. _The fans can view the game as of it were a religion and hold a player out to be their messiah. 

I am looking forward to the end of the Goodell, Brady, Belichick, Kraft era of football and hoping it returns to a pastime that can be enjoyed without the drama and cheating that aforementioned has brought into the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".
> 
> 
> 
> Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.
Click to expand...


With all respect, Phallics...when the wording of a contract is ambiguous...then it will be open to interpretation!  It's why lawyers obsess about the language contained in contracts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> As I see this discussion going into a deeper aspect of what occurred with Brady I have to say I do not care what a judge has said or done in as much as Brady was not exonerated by any means. Brady did what he did, the Patriots did what they did, the NFL did what they did and it all points to an organization that needs to revamp what they tell the public they stand for.
> 
> As it is a team that cheats can participate only to cheat again, a player can breach his contract with the governing body only to go unpunished and be rewarded for his misdeed(s). The owners can do what they want in  order to gain the most profit,_ even if it weakens the integrity of the game/product. _The fans can view the game as of it were a religion and hold a player out to be their messiah.
> 
> I am looking forward to the end of the Goodell, Brady, Belichick, Kraft era of football and hoping it returns to a pastime that can be enjoyed without the drama and cheating that aforementioned has brought into the NFL.



What is it specifically that you think Brady "did"?  Do you have proof that he was behind the illegal deflating of game balls?  If so I'd love to hear what that proof is, Phallics because Ted Wells certainly never came up with any.

Bottom line is that you've chosen to ignore other teams blatantly breaking NFL rules and not being punished at all for those transgressions...while you want the book to be thrown at the Patriots for something that you, Ted Wells and the NFL failed to prove.  Then you stand on a soapbox and wax poetic about wanting an end to the era of cheating?  That's self serving pap.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".
> 
> 
> 
> Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all respect, Phallics...when the wording of a contract is ambiguous...then it will be open to interpretation!  It's why lawyers obsess about the language contained in contracts.
Click to expand...

Source it.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I see this discussion going into a deeper aspect of what occurred with Brady I have to say I do not care what a judge has said or done in as much as Brady was not exonerated by any means. Brady did what he did, the Patriots did what they did, the NFL did what they did and it all points to an organization that needs to revamp what they tell the public they stand for.
> 
> As it is a team that cheats can participate only to cheat again, a player can breach his contract with the governing body only to go unpunished and be rewarded for his misdeed(s). The owners can do what they want in  order to gain the most profit,_ even if it weakens the integrity of the game/product. _The fans can view the game as of it were a religion and hold a player out to be their messiah.
> 
> I am looking forward to the end of the Goodell, Brady, Belichick, Kraft era of football and hoping it returns to a pastime that can be enjoyed without the drama and cheating that aforementioned has brought into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it specifically that you think Brady "did"?  Do you have proof that he was behind the illegal deflating of game balls?  If so I'd love to hear what that proof is, Phallics because Ted Wells certainly never came up with any.
> 
> Bottom line is that you've chosen to ignore other teams blatantly breaking NFL rules and not being punished at all for those transgressions...while you want the book to be thrown at the Patriots for something that you, Ted Wells and the NFL failed to prove.  Then you stand on a soapbox and wax poetic about wanting an end to the era of cheating?  That's self serving pap.
Click to expand...

I have stated for months what he did and you have clearly supported the idea that the Patriots are cheaters. No need to waffle and try to back peddle.


----------



## Oldstyle

I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.

I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.

Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?


----------



## Oldstyle

When you accuse someone of winning because they "cheat" and then they proceed to beat your brains in after the supposed cheating has been stopped...it begs the question whether they were really cheating or whether you simply accused them of cheating because they always beat your brains in!

A logical person would expect a "cheaters" performance to decline once their ability to cheat has been removed!  What you wouldn't expect is for them to get substantially BETTER!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".
> 
> 
> 
> Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all respect, Phallics...when the wording of a contract is ambiguous...then it will be open to interpretation!  It's why lawyers obsess about the language contained in contracts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source it.
Click to expand...


Source what?  That the word "fair" in a contract is ambiguous?  Since the judge in the Brady appeal has already made the point that it WAS ambiguous it appears you want me to build a gate for a stall who's horse has already left the barn!  Know what I'm saying?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?



Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.


Cheat
1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>


*cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*


"New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.

"*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."

Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension

I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".
> 
> 
> 
> Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all respect, Phallics...when the wording of a contract is ambiguous...then it will be open to interpretation!  It's why lawyers obsess about the language contained in contracts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source what?  That the word "fair" in a contract is ambiguous?  Since the judge in the Brady appeal has already made the point that it WAS ambiguous it appears you want me to build a gate for a stall who's horse has already left the barn!  Know what I'm saying?
Click to expand...

Source it


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
Click to expand...


What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.

The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lawyers obsess about the language that goes into contracts for this very reason.  Roger Goodell and the NFL thought they had the power to impose whatever punishment they saw fit on any player or team.  They thought that power was iron clad.  Unfortunately for them...when you include an ambiguous term like "fair" in a legal contract and don't specify what that word means...a third party (either an arbiter or a judge) may very well be called in to decide what is and isn't "fair".
> 
> 
> 
> Then terms of the contract are not open to  arbitrary interpretation that is what the parties agreed to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all respect, Phallics...when the wording of a contract is ambiguous...then it will be open to interpretation!  It's why lawyers obsess about the language contained in contracts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source what?  That the word "fair" in a contract is ambiguous?  Since the judge in the Brady appeal has already made the point that it WAS ambiguous it appears you want me to build a gate for a stall who's horse has already left the barn!  Know what I'm saying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Source it
Click to expand...


You've been hanging out with Fart Boy too much.  Repeating something stupid doesn't make it any less stupid.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?


You have clearly stated the Patriots cheated now you want to wuss out of it.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL." 

Yeppers, Spygate proved that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> You have clearly stated the Patriots cheated now you want to wuss out of it.
Click to expand...


What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule...a minor rule that other teams were in violation of as well.  Yet the Patriots were the only team fined and the only team to lose a draft pick for doing so.  Eight years later the violation of that minor rule was used as justification by the NFL to treat the Patriots as "repeat offenders" and fine them a million dollars, draft picks and the loss of their best player for a quarter of the season...all for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove the Patriots DID!  At the same time the NFL turned a blind eye to the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise...not even giving either team a slap on the wrist for proven violations that gave them a competitive advantage over their opponents.

THAT is why Judge Berman ruled that Goodell didn't treat Tom Brady fairly and reversed the suspension.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
Click to expand...


If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> You have clearly stated the Patriots cheated now you want to wuss out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule...a minor rule that other teams were in violation of as well.  Yet the Patriots were the only team fined and the only team to lose a draft pick for doing so.  Eight years later the violation of that minor rule was used as justification by the NFL to treat the Patriots as "repeat offenders" and fine them a million dollars, draft picks and the loss of their best player for a quarter of the season...all for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove the Patriots DID!  At the same time the NFL turned a blind eye to the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise...not even giving either team a slap on the wrist for proven violations that gave them a competitive advantage over their opponents.
> 
> THAT is why Judge Berman ruled that Goodell didn't treat Tom Brady fairly and reversed the suspension.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle:"What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule." Yep and that constituted cheating, they intentionally did it , they spied. They cheated


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."

This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
Click to expand...


What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> You have clearly stated the Patriots cheated now you want to wuss out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule...a minor rule that other teams were in violation of as well.  Yet the Patriots were the only team fined and the only team to lose a draft pick for doing so.  Eight years later the violation of that minor rule was used as justification by the NFL to treat the Patriots as "repeat offenders" and fine them a million dollars, draft picks and the loss of their best player for a quarter of the season...all for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove the Patriots DID!  At the same time the NFL turned a blind eye to the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise...not even giving either team a slap on the wrist for proven violations that gave them a competitive advantage over their opponents.
> 
> THAT is why Judge Berman ruled that Goodell didn't treat Tom Brady fairly and reversed the suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:"What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule." Yep and that constituted cheating, they intentionally did it , they spied. They cheated
Click to expand...


Why were they the only team singled out for punishment?  They broke a league rule that obviously didn't affect the way they performed when it was taken away from them because they proceeded to go undefeated for the entire regular season and only lost the Super Bowl on a miracle catch by David Tyree.  It's obvious to anyone who's not a Patriots hater that Spygate was much ado about not a lot.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
Click to expand...

Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."

I never said that


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> You have clearly stated the Patriots cheated now you want to wuss out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule...a minor rule that other teams were in violation of as well.  Yet the Patriots were the only team fined and the only team to lose a draft pick for doing so.  Eight years later the violation of that minor rule was used as justification by the NFL to treat the Patriots as "repeat offenders" and fine them a million dollars, draft picks and the loss of their best player for a quarter of the season...all for allegedly doing something that the NFL failed miserably to prove the Patriots DID!  At the same time the NFL turned a blind eye to the Bears heating game balls and the Colts pumping in crowd noise...not even giving either team a slap on the wrist for proven violations that gave them a competitive advantage over their opponents.
> 
> THAT is why Judge Berman ruled that Goodell didn't treat Tom Brady fairly and reversed the suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle:"What I stated was that the Patriots violated an NFL rule." Yep and that constituted cheating, they intentionally did it , they spied. They cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why were they the only team singled out for punishment?  They broke a league rule that obviously didn't affect the way they performed when it was taken away from them because they proceeded to go undefeated for the entire regular season and only lost the Super Bowl on a miracle catch by David Tyree.  It's obvious to anyone who's not a Patriots hater that Spygate was much ado about not a lot.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "they proceeded to go undefeated for the entire regular season and only lost the Super Bowl on a miracle catch by David Tyree."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
Click to expand...


Old fart style indeed needs to be congratulated for FINALLY admitting the truth the cheatriots cheated.

now its chrissys turn.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from.   It was a minor violation and one that other teams had been doing as well as the Patriots...yet the Patriots were the only ones punished.
> 
> I know that you've stated for months that you think Tom Brady cheated and lied...what you haven't done is actually provide any proof of that taking place!  For some unknown reason you thought the Wells Report did that but the truth is that it totally failed to do so.
> 
> Tom Brady is currently having his best statistical year ever.  The Patriots offense is the best in the league so far.  So did you want to take a crack at explaining how that can possibly be...since he's playing with balls that are obviously regulation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I stated that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from." Yes you did your statement supports the notion that the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> Cheat
> 1_ b_ *:*  to violate rules dishonestly <_cheat_ at cards> <_cheating_ on a test>
> 
> 
> *cheat | to break a rule or law usually to gain an advantage at something*
> 
> 
> "New England Patriots coach Bill Belichick was fined the NFL maximum of $500,000 Thursday and the Patriots were ordered to pay $250,000 for *spying on an opponent's defensive signals.*
> Commissioner Roger Goodell also ordered the team to give up its first-round draft choice next year if it reaches the playoffs this season, or its second- and third-round picks if it misses the postseason.
> 
> "*This episode represents a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field," Goodell said in a letter to the Patriots*."
> 
> Belichick draws $500,000 fine, but avoids suspension
> 
> I do not make this up you said what you said. I can see all my months of hard work teaching you the value of fair play has paid off, _with dividends. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old fart style indeed needs to be congratulated for FINALLY admitting the truth the cheatriots cheated.
> 
> now its chrissys turn.
Click to expand...

I thought it would be a cold day in hell before I saw him admit the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules.

The truth is also that the Patriots have the number one offense in the NFL and it's because Tom Brady is playing at a higher level this season than any season before!  I think the reason for that is that Brady is pissed off that his accomplishments are being doubted by idiots like you and Fart Boy, Phallics.  So keep up the attacks, little buddy...it's just more fuel for the fire!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules.
> 
> The truth is also that the Patriots have the number one offense in the NFL and it's because Tom Brady is playing at a higher level this season than any season before!  I think the reason for that is that Brady is pissed off that his accomplishments are being doubted by idiots like you and Fart Boy, Phallics.  So keep up the attacks, little buddy...it's just more fuel for the fire!



Oldstyle: "The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules." For the same reason the Patriots were not given a stiffer penalty for Spygate, you will have to ask the NFL for the answer.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's laughable, Phallics is that you honestly seem to think that the Patriots only win because they "cheat"...yet in the Spygate season they came one play from a perfect record AFTER they were no longer filming from banned locales...and in the Deflategate aftermath they went on to win the Super Bowl and then post a so far perfect season this year.
> 
> The reason that the Patriots win is that they outwork everyone else...from the coach on down to the practice squad.  They are the best prepared team in the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
Click to expand...


Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"

Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " They are the best prepared team in the NFL."
> 
> Yeppers, Spygate proved that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
Click to expand...

Another meltdown, another personal attack


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?



Dallas this Sunday!    I'm disappointed that there will be no Romo though.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules.
> 
> The truth is also that the Patriots have the number one offense in the NFL and it's because Tom Brady is playing at a higher level this season than any season before!  I think the reason for that is that Brady is pissed off that his accomplishments are being doubted by idiots like you and Fart Boy, Phallics.  So keep up the attacks, little buddy...it's just more fuel for the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules." For the same reason the Patriots were not given a stiffer penalty for Spygate, you will have to ask the NFL for the answer.
Click to expand...


But the Patriots were given a stiff penalty for Spygate.  For a minor violation of rules they lost a first round draft pick and their coach was fined $500,000!  So tell me what penalty the Bears or the Colts have had levied against them for far more egregious breach of the rules?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas this Sunday!    I'm disappointed that there will be no Romo though.
Click to expand...

Did you see that your boi Oldstyle admitted the Patriots cheated?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams...something they are proving this season as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
Click to expand...


What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules.
> 
> The truth is also that the Patriots have the number one offense in the NFL and it's because Tom Brady is playing at a higher level this season than any season before!  I think the reason for that is that Brady is pissed off that his accomplishments are being doubted by idiots like you and Fart Boy, Phallics.  So keep up the attacks, little buddy...it's just more fuel for the fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "The truth is that you STILL haven''t given me a single good reason why the Colts and the Bears haven't been handed down any punishment at all when what they did was an obvious violation of the rules." For the same reason the Patriots were not given a stiffer penalty for Spygate, you will have to ask the NFL for the answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the Patriots were given a stiff penalty for Spygate.  For a minor violation of rules they lost a first round draft pick and their coach was fined $500,000!  So tell me what penalty the Bears or the Colts have had levied against them for far more egregious breach of the rules?
Click to expand...

Talk to the guy who hands out the punishment I have nothing to do with that.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "If Spygate proved anything it's that the Patriots don't need to cheat to beat other teams."
> 
> This makes no sense, they cheated to prove they do not need to cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
Click to expand...

Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.


----------



## Oldstyle

I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.

Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?


According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
Click to expand...

I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating."
> 
> I never said that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
> For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.
Click to expand...

what is the misquote


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
Click to expand...


You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neither did I!  What I did say was the following:  "What makes no sense is to believe that a team only wins by cheating...when every time you take away the thing that you think was their advantage...they win more games than before!"
> 
> Why do you habitually misquote me, Phallics?  Is it force of habit with you?  A general lack of integrity?
> 
> 
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
> For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the misquote
Click to expand...


You really don't know how quotes work...do you?  Did you go to school, Phallics?  This is something that should have been covered in 9th Grade English.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another meltdown, another personal attack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
> For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the misquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know how quotes work...do you?  Did you go to school, Phallics?  This is something that should have been covered in 9th Grade English.
Click to expand...

can you source that?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
Click to expand...

So you agree Brady destroyed evidence


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
Click to expand...


I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What personal attack?  Did you not misquote me?
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
> For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the misquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know how quotes work...do you?  Did you go to school, Phallics?  This is something that should have been covered in 9th Grade English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you source that?
Click to expand...


You want me to "source" 9th Grade English for you?  There are any number of great reference books that explain the proper way to quote others.  I would suggest you get off your ass and go peruse some of them.  If you hadn't slept through Freshman English you'd already know this stuff!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part." If he played for any other team than the Patriots your position would be much different.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attack because you attribute the incorrect assumptions to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I attributed YET ANOTHER misquote to you!  It's what you do...
> For some reason you seem to think it's fine to misquote someone while whining about rule breaking in the NFL.  It doesn't appear to dawn on you that you are what you rail against here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what is the misquote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't know how quotes work...do you?  Did you go to school, Phallics?  This is something that should have been covered in 9th Grade English.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> can you source that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to "source" 9th Grade English for you?  There are any number of great reference books that explain the proper way to quote others.  I would suggest you get off your ass and go peruse some of them.  If you hadn't slept through Freshman English you'd already know this stuff!
Click to expand...

You are the one with the criticism, why don't you show how it's done.


----------



## Oldstyle

For starters, Phallics...you aren't allowed to put a period in a sentence where there was none and then attribute that sentence as someone's quote.  When you do so you're claiming that was the whole sentence...when in fact it was not.  That's misquoting someone and it's something you do regularly here!  You deliberately leave out whole sections of people's sentences trying to give them a different meaning.  It's a sleazy thing to do.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I admitted that the Patriots violated an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film from...something that other teams had been doing as well...yet the Patriots were the only ones hit with punishments.
> 
> Will you admit that the NFL has never proven that the Patriots did anything wrong with game balls?
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part." If he played for any other team than the Patriots your position would be much different.
Click to expand...


No, actually my position would remain the same.  I don't care for Rex Ryan but if the NFL tried to do to him what it attempted to do to Tom Brady then I would defend Rex Ryan in exactly the same way!


----------



## ChrisL

Goodness, this could go on forever and ever, I think.    All I have to say is Go Pats!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the standard agreed to in the CBA I believe the NFL in part because Brady obstructed the investigation which tainted the findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part." If he played for any other team than the Patriots your position would be much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually my position would remain the same.  I don't care for Rex Ryan but if the NFL tried to do to him what it attempted to do to Tom Brady then I would defend Rex Ryan in exactly the same way!
Click to expand...

Of course you would I see how you are going after the Colts because they did not get the punishment you think they deserved.


----------



## Oldstyle

Haters gotta hate, Chris!  It seems to be all that Phallics knows how to do.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Haters gotta hate, Chris!  It seems to be all that Phallics knows how to do.


You are the one who confirmed the Patriots are cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You believe what?  What did the NFL ever prove, Phallics?  They ended up giving up trying to prove Brady had anything to do with deflating balls illegally.  They were basing their suspension solely on his destroying his cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part." If he played for any other team than the Patriots your position would be much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually my position would remain the same.  I don't care for Rex Ryan but if the NFL tried to do to him what it attempted to do to Tom Brady then I would defend Rex Ryan in exactly the same way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you would I see how you are going after the Colts because they did not get the punishment you think they deserved.
Click to expand...


OK...since the Colts were piping in artificial crowd noise during games while their opponents were on offense...what do YOU think they deserved?  Clear cut violation of the rules.  Clear cut attempt to gain an unfair advantage.  What should the Colts have received for doing what they did?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you agree Brady destroyed evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that he destroyed his cell phone.  That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part.  Tom Brady has a right to privacy just as you and I do.  He didn't give up that right when he joined the NFL despite what Roger Goodell mistakenly thinks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "That there was ever "evidence" contained on that phone is total speculation on your and the NFL's part." If he played for any other team than the Patriots your position would be much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, actually my position would remain the same.  I don't care for Rex Ryan but if the NFL tried to do to him what it attempted to do to Tom Brady then I would defend Rex Ryan in exactly the same way!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course you would I see how you are going after the Colts because they did not get the punishment you think they deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK...since the Colts were piping in artificial crowd noise during games while their opponents were on offense...what do YOU think they deserved?  Clear cut violation of the rules.  Clear cut attempt to gain an unfair advantage.  What should the Colts have received for doing what they did?
Click to expand...

Beats me what do you think they should have gotten?


----------



## Oldstyle

And since the Colts have shown themselves to be quite capable of breaking the rules to gain an advantage over an opponent...don't you think THEY warranted a look see during the Wells investigation to see if perhaps it was THEY who let air out of the one ball that was substantially under inflated?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And since the Colts have shown themselves to be quite capable of breaking the rules to gain an advantage over an opponent...don't you think THEY warranted a look see during the Wells investigation to see if perhaps it was THEY who let air out of the one ball that was substantially under inflated?


You need to get control over yourself. I already told you I do not know.


----------



## Oldstyle

Beats you?  That's your answer?  Well since it gave them a huge advantage over the teams they played and it might have been going on for years...one would think it would be worth a million dollar fine, the loss of draft picks and their best defender suspended for 25% of the season!  That was what the Patriots got for an "alleged" violation that the NFL never proved!  Fair is fair...


----------



## Oldstyle

But you DO know that the Patriots deserve what the NFL was trying to give them...even though the allegations were never proven?  Really, Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle

And then you wonder why Judge Berman threw out the Brady suspension?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Beats you?  That's your answer?  Well since it gave them a huge advantage over the teams they played and it might have been going on for years...one would think it would be worth a million dollar fine, the loss of draft picks and their best defender suspended for 25% of the season!  That was what the Patriots got for an "alleged" violation that the NFL never proved!  Fair is fair...


Wait a sec you claim the Pats received little if any advantage with the spying but now you claim there was a great advantage with the noise. How do you know that?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> But you DO know that the Patriots deserve what the NFL was trying to give them...even though the allegations were never proven?  Really, Phallics?


I never said that


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!


Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
Click to expand...


Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"  

What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"
> 
> What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!
Click to expand...

Lied about the phone he destroyed.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"
> 
> What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about the phone he destroyed.
Click to expand...


What's laughable is that you've got the Colts pumping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium so that opposing offenses can't communicate...you've got the Bears heating up game balls in frigid conditions...but the thing that YOU'RE really upset about is that Tom Brady wouldn't turn over his cell phone?

Admit it, Phallics...you could care less about the integrity of the game...you're upset because you weren't able to put Tom Brady on the sidelines for a quarter of the season...which means he's going to do what he always does to your favorite team!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"
> 
> What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about the phone he destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable is that you've got the Colts pumping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium so that opposing offenses can't communicate...you've got the Bears heating up game balls in frigid conditions...but the thing that YOU'RE really upset about is that Tom Brady wouldn't turn over his cell phone?
> 
> Admit it, Phallics...you could care less about the integrity of the game...you're upset because you weren't able to put Tom Brady on the sidelines for a quarter of the season...which means he's going to do what he always does to your favorite team!
Click to expand...

I do not give care what Brady does he is a cheater just like the rest of the Patriots. I used to like him, he choked during the investigation just like in the Giants SB game(twice) and fucked everything up. For those that simply accept his lame-o excuse so be it. I will wait for the Brady-Belichick era to be over before I sit down and truly enjoy a contest, maybe the NFL will return to normal. Maybe not they do not need my money they have you spending all sorts of dough on  jerseys so you ca sit in front of the tv screen and cheer just like all the other 8 year olds.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're saying that the Patriots DON'T deserve what the NFL gave them? Really?  You just spent months doing JUST THAT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"
> 
> What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about the phone he destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable is that you've got the Colts pumping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium so that opposing offenses can't communicate...you've got the Bears heating up game balls in frigid conditions...but the thing that YOU'RE really upset about is that Tom Brady wouldn't turn over his cell phone?
> 
> Admit it, Phallics...you could care less about the integrity of the game...you're upset because you weren't able to put Tom Brady on the sidelines for a quarter of the season...which means he's going to do what he always does to your favorite team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not give care what Brady does he is a cheater just like the rest of the Patriots. I used to like him, he choked during the investigation just like in the Giants SB game(twice) and fucked everything up. For those that simply accept his lame-o excuse so be it. I will wait for the Brady-Belichick era to be over before I sit down and truly enjoy a contest, maybe the NFL will return to normal. Maybe not they do not need my money they have you spending all sorts of dough on  jerseys so you ca sit in front of the tv screen and cheer just like all the other 8 year olds.
Click to expand...


How did Brady "choke" during the investigation?  He refused to turn over his cell phone.  That isn't a choke...that's a decision.

Interesting...you think the NFL will return to normal when Bill and Tom depart?  Will that somehow make teams like the Colts and Bears stop cheating?  What you REALLY mean is that you can't wait until they are gone so that the team you root for might actually stand a chance?

You have yourself a nice wait, Phalllics!  I'll be watching the Patriots take the field against the Cowgirls this Sunday.  I believe the Pats are 9 point favorites playing in Dallas?  Funny how Vegas doesn't seem to think Tom Brady needs to cheat to win!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Newp I wanted to show that Brady was just as much a cheater as the rest of the organization, he did it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who did what for you?  Tom Brady has maintained from the very beginning of this farce that he didn't do anything that was against the rules...his testimony under oath reaffirmed that.  The Wells Report certainly didn't provide proof that Brady cheated.  Ted Wells spent months TRYING to do so (rather than actually trying to get to the bottom of what really took place that night in Foxboro!) and came up with a 200 page report that had a Federal judge asking "Is that all you have?"
> 
> What's amazing to me, Phallics is that you'll stand on a soapbox and rant about how the Patriots are ruining the game of football and need to be stopped because they "cheat"...yet you don't seem to know or care about the Bear's cheating or the Colt's cheating...or the Jet's cheating!  The truth is...you could care less about the integrity of the game...your only goal is to bring down a team that beats up on your favorite team and you could care less how or why that's done!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lied about the phone he destroyed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's laughable is that you've got the Colts pumping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium so that opposing offenses can't communicate...you've got the Bears heating up game balls in frigid conditions...but the thing that YOU'RE really upset about is that Tom Brady wouldn't turn over his cell phone?
> 
> Admit it, Phallics...you could care less about the integrity of the game...you're upset because you weren't able to put Tom Brady on the sidelines for a quarter of the season...which means he's going to do what he always does to your favorite team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not give care what Brady does he is a cheater just like the rest of the Patriots. I used to like him, he choked during the investigation just like in the Giants SB game(twice) and fucked everything up. For those that simply accept his lame-o excuse so be it. I will wait for the Brady-Belichick era to be over before I sit down and truly enjoy a contest, maybe the NFL will return to normal. Maybe not they do not need my money they have you spending all sorts of dough on  jerseys so you ca sit in front of the tv screen and cheer just like all the other 8 year olds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Brady "choke" during the investigation?  He refused to turn over his cell phone.  That isn't a choke...that's a decision.
> 
> Interesting...you think the NFL will return to normal when Bill and Tom depart?  Will that somehow make teams like the Colts and Bears stop cheating?  What you REALLY mean is that you can't wait until they are gone so that the team you root for might actually stand a chance?
> 
> You have yourself a nice wait, Phalllics!  I'll be watching the Patriots take the field against the Cowgirls this Sunday.  I believe the Pats are 9 point favorites playing in Dallas?  Funny how Vegas doesn't seem to think Tom Brady needs to cheat to win!
Click to expand...

Cooperated then stopped cooperating. IIRC the judge had something in a chastising sort of way to say about that.


----------



## Oldstyle

Brady didn't want his private phone communications made public.  If you remember when the NFL offices DID get some of Tom Brady's phone messages they were immediately leaked.  Or have you forgotten your attacks on Brady for being a "diva" because he was angry over how much a new pool cover was going to run him?  Quite frankly I wouldn't "cooperate" with the New York office of the NFL either if I were part of the New England Patriots!  Those offices are filled with people who don't like the Patriots and would be only too happy to leak embarrassing information about players from New England if they had it.  We know that to be true because they've done exactly that in the past.


----------



## Oldstyle

You'll also recall that Judge Berman told the NFL that they can't impose over the top sanctions like hitting Brady for 5 million in lost wages for doing something that isn't spelled out as prohibited and accompanied with a known penalty.  Once again that goes to the issue of "fairness".


----------



## Oldstyle

That penalty was basically the NFL admitting that they COULDN'T prove Tom Brady was guilty of illegally deflating game balls...but despite that lack of proof...they were determined to show the players that Goodell had the power to impose whatever penalties he wanted on players...even if the NFL didn't prove their case!

That isn't fair and that is what got the Brady suspension overturned.


----------



## Alex.

Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into. 

This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.


Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.


You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.







Oh BTW have a great day!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!



What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...

You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit were totally legal.

But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.

So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
Click to expand...


You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!



old fart style,chrissy and the other cheatriot apologists indeed cannot handle the truth.they need to listen to jack there talk to them since he hits the nail right on the head.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
Click to expand...


Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
Click to expand...


Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old fart style,chrissy and the other cheatriot apologists indeed cannot handle the truth.they need to listen to jack there talk to them since he hits the nail right on the head.
Click to expand...


They cannot look Jack in the eye!


----------



## Alex.

Birds of a feather

*"Tom Brady's Personal Guru a "Snake Oil Salesman" Accused of Impersonating a Doctor" A liar and damn no good cheater is the godfather to Tommy's son Ben.*

"Tom Brady’s business partner and personal guru Alex Guerrero is a “glorified snake oil salesman” accused of impersonating a doctor and making unsubstantiated claims that his products cure cancer and concussions, according to a report in Boston Magazine.


Guerrero was described in a New York Times profile as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member” Additionally, he is the godfather of Brady’s younger son, Ben.

 
The Boston Magazine piece looks at two so-called miracle products hawked by Guerrero. The first, Supreme Greens, was the subject of an infomercial that ran on Spike TV and Women’s Entertainment among other channels. In the ad, Guerrero, who presents himself as a doctor, claims the nutritional supplement worked wonders on terminally ill patients afflicted with everything from cancer to AIDS to Parkinson’s Disease."

Report: Tom Brady's Personal Guru a "Snake Oil Salesman" Accused of Impersonating a Doctor


Brady works for confirmed cheaters and liars,
His Coach is a confirmed liar and cheater,
The godfather to his son is a liar and cheater,
Saint Tom Brady is pristine and without fault.







Oh wait Tam Brady obstructed the NFL's investigation by destroying his phone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
Click to expand...

considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
Click to expand...

Or terminal de_nial_ and that ain't a river


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or terminal de_nial_ and that ain't a river
Click to expand...

 well that as well.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or terminal de_nial_ and that ain't a river
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well that as well.lol
Click to expand...


Now watch him come running over all excited because he needs to protect the object of his man-love and trip over his pants that fell around his knees  because Brady's poor choices and character have been the subject of another scandal involving cheating, fraud and lying.


----------



## Alex.

It is fascinating to see hoe Tom Brady pushes his snake oil salesman. One fraud helping out another fraud.





*"I have been very fortunate to learn the right information from the best person in the world whom I work with. His name is Alex. He is my body coach and the person who I am blessed to have learned from. I would like to bring him also so he can answer some technical questions if the guys have any. He hasn’t been wrong 1 time in the 11 years we have worked together. We should allow 2 hours as time will fly."*
*
Here's How Tom Brady Pushes His Sketchy Body Guru On People*


----------



## Oldstyle

You two kill me!  Now you're after Brady's "body coach", Phallics?  Seriously?  What next...an intensive investigation of Brady's nanny?  The guy who cuts his lawn?  His barber?

You are so obsessed with Tom Brady the local police where he lives should have your picture up in the squad room with a BOLO for Brady's neighborhood!

Have fun watching Brady play the Cowboys tomorrow night, Kiddies...I know I will!


----------



## Oldstyle

Oldstyle said:


> You two kill me!  Now you're after Brady's "body coach", Phallics?  Seriously?  What next...an intensive investigation of Brady's nanny?  The guy who cuts his lawn?  His barber?
> 
> You are so obsessed with Tom Brady the local police where he lives should have your picture up in the squad room with a BOLO for Brady's neighborhood!
> 
> Have fun watching Brady play the Cowboys tomorrow night, Kiddies...I know I will!



You know what I got out of that whole exchange of emails?  Brady got invited to go to Elton John's Oscar party...to sit at the table next to Sir Elton and hob nob with a bunch of celebrities but he turned that down because he was going skiing with his kids.  That shows me that Brady has his priorities straight.  But you don't see that...do you?  Nah, you're too busy hating to see what's right in front of your face!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady broke his phone in view of the discovery request, everything else is a load of bullshit including your assertions that the Judge somehow EXONERATED that fucking no good dirty cheating bastard who plays on a team of fucking no good dirty cheating bastards who video tapes other teams to gain unfair advantages in order to plump your "feathers" so you can run around like an 8 year old proclaiming you are the best because you watched a team of men who could not give a rat's ass about you but wants your money in a game that where they cheated their way into.
> 
> This topic is dead and so is your back peddling, you stated "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"  They are cheaters according to your own statement.
> 
> 
> Now go put your Patriot jersey on, sit at your keyboard and write Tom Brady another fan letter exulting his assumed greatness(according to you) and the dimple in his chin that will makes you go crazy it will go unanswered because he just does not give a damn about who you are, even though you say you know him because yo watch him closely.
> 
> 
> You keep coming back to this issue because you can't handle the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh BTW have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
Click to expand...


Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that you can even CLAIM to be looking for the "truth" at this point, Phallics!  Ted Wells certainly wasn't looking for the truth.  If he'd been looking for that he would have questioned the Colts about how the ball that they turned in at half time of that game was the only one of twelve that was substantially under inflated.  Somehow a team that has been caught pumping in crowd noise to their stadium was given the benefit of the doubt that they didn't alter that ball.  Kindly explain to me why that is...
> 
> You sit at your computer and rant about Tom Brady's "cheating" when the TRUTH is...not only has nobody proven he cheats...a little common sense tells you that since he played better AFTER the balls were re-inflated to proper levels that he doesn't need to cheat!  He won multiple Super Bowls BEFORE the rule change allowed quarterbacks to use their own balls!  He smoked the Colts in the second half of that playoff game and then beat the Seahawks playing with balls that even a Patriots hater like yourself would be forced to admit was totally legal.
> 
> But this was never about getting to the truth with you, Phallics...this was always about handicapping the Patriots so your team could beat them!  All your bluster about "cheating" is nothing more than a smoke screen.  If you really cared about cheating then you'd care about the Colts cheating and you'd care about the Bears cheating and you could care less about either team.
> 
> So you enjoy what people like you have created, little buddy...an angry Patriots team led be a motivated Tom Brady!  Have a "great day" when Brady takes a flame thrower to your team!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?
Click to expand...


I can tell you what I did not do:

I did not proudly proclaim that I smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.

Hey isn't that you standing in between Jack and Art Garfunkel?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You two kill me!  Now you're after Brady's "body coach", Phallics?  Seriously?  What next...an intensive investigation of Brady's nanny?  The guy who cuts his lawn?  His barber?
> 
> You are so obsessed with Tom Brady the local police where he lives should have your picture up in the squad room with a BOLO for Brady's neighborhood!
> 
> Have fun watching Brady play the Cowboys tomorrow night, Kiddies...I know I will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what I got out of that whole exchange of emails?  Brady got invited to go to Elton John's Oscar party...to sit at the table next to Sir Elton and hob nob with a bunch of celebrities but he turned that down because he was going skiing with his kids.  That shows me that Brady has his priorities straight.  But you don't see that...do you?  Nah, you're too busy hating to see what's right in front of your face!
Click to expand...

LOL your eyes are glazed over with your man-love for Brady.

Brady profited on this man's lies, Brady shilled for this "doctor" Brady's principals are so intertwined with this man who leads him by the nose as his personal Guru. Obvioulsy your reading comprehension is wanting.

It is  time for you and your friends to get suited up to watch the Patriot game.











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to understand that the haters do not care.  They are and will continue to LOOK for reasons to hate the Pats.    It's such a waste of time arguing with these types of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I did not do:
> 
> I did not proudly proclaim that I smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> Hey isn't that you standing in between Jack and Art Garfunkel?
Click to expand...

 Right back to posting your usual pervy stuff, Phallics?  

Interesting that you'd choose that picture...it's from the movie "Carnal Knowledge"...shot in my home town at Amherst College in the early 70's.  I worked on it as an extra.  

So have you and Fart Boy ever done ANYTHING interesting in your lives or is posting here about it?


----------



## Oldstyle

Other than accumulating your scarily large collection of naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures of course?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, but rubbing their noses in it when Brady does what he does and thrashes their team is SO much fun, Chris!  You know that Phallics and Fart Boy are screaming at their TVs every time the Patriots win.  It's going to be a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!! season for both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I did not do:
> 
> I did not proudly proclaim that I smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> Hey isn't that you standing in between Jack and Art Garfunkel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back to posting your usual pervy stuff, Phallics?
> 
> Interesting that you'd choose that picture...it's from the movie "Carnal Knowledge"...shot in my home town at Amherst College in the early 70's.  I worked on it as an extra.
> 
> So have you and Fart Boy ever done ANYTHING interesting in your lives or is posting here about it?
Click to expand...


LOL Thanks for the admission

I do not name drop on an anonymous internet forum to impress others. There is no way to check the truth of what is offered.

Besides  this thread which you started is about the Patriots and now about the object of your man-love Tom "the cheater" Brady and how is is helping his guru swindle unsuspecting folks with his blanket endorsement of Guerrerro, the "Federal Trade Commission banned Guerrero from throwing the title doctor in front of his name for life".

But of course you do not want to talk about reality you just want to drop names and talk about all this fantasy that you proclaim to be your life.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmm Oldfartstyle you were the one who confirmed the Patriots cheated
> 
> 
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I did not do:
> 
> I did not proudly proclaim that I smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> Hey isn't that you standing in between Jack and Art Garfunkel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back to posting your usual pervy stuff, Phallics?
> 
> Interesting that you'd choose that picture...it's from the movie "Carnal Knowledge"...shot in my home town at Amherst College in the early 70's.  I worked on it as an extra.
> 
> So have you and Fart Boy ever done ANYTHING interesting in your lives or is posting here about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Thanks for the admission
> 
> I do not name drop on an anonymous internet forum to impress others. There is no way to check the truth of what is offered.
> 
> Besides  this thread which you started is about the Patriots and now about the object of your man-love Tom "the cheater" Brady and how is is helping his guru swindle unsuspecting folks with his blanket endorsement of Guerrerro, the "Federal Trade Commission banned Guerrero from throwing the title doctor in front of his name for life".
> 
> But of course you do not want to talk about reality you just want to drop names and talk about all this fantasy that you proclaim to be your life.
Click to expand...


You think it's "fantasy" that Carnal Knowledge was filmed at Amherst College?  Do the research Sparky!  

This thread is about how the Patriots are pissed off because they've been accused of cheating by haters like yourself and Fart Boy...and how that anger is going to be channeled into another trip back to the playoffs.

How we got from THAT to you ranting about Tom Brady's "guru" you'll have to explain!  You've obsessed about Brady's wife...about his friends...you've even obsessed about his pool cover!  

Here's a suggestion for ya, Phallics!  If you spent less time in mom's basement with your jock strap picture collection and more time out having a life then maybe YOU could drop a few names as well!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> considering he is an old geezer as his user name confirms,he obviously has alzheimers diseace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old geezer?  I may be a little grayer than I used to be but I'm hardly a "geezer".  I just passed my P.A.T. for the PGA this summer.  One of only six for that course out of the forty that attempted it.  So what have you two losers done this year?  Hmmmmmmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can tell you what I did not do:
> 
> I did not proudly proclaim that I smoked Jack Nicholson's joint.
> 
> Hey isn't that you standing in between Jack and Art Garfunkel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right back to posting your usual pervy stuff, Phallics?
> 
> Interesting that you'd choose that picture...it's from the movie "Carnal Knowledge"...shot in my home town at Amherst College in the early 70's.  I worked on it as an extra.
> 
> So have you and Fart Boy ever done ANYTHING interesting in your lives or is posting here about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Thanks for the admission
> 
> I do not name drop on an anonymous internet forum to impress others. There is no way to check the truth of what is offered.
> 
> Besides  this thread which you started is about the Patriots and now about the object of your man-love Tom "the cheater" Brady and how is is helping his guru swindle unsuspecting folks with his blanket endorsement of Guerrerro, the "Federal Trade Commission banned Guerrero from throwing the title doctor in front of his name for life".
> 
> But of course you do not want to talk about reality you just want to drop names and talk about all this fantasy that you proclaim to be your life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think it's "fantasy" that Carnal Knowledge was filmed at Amherst College?  Do the research Sparky!
> 
> This thread is about how the Patriots are pissed off because they've been accused of cheating by haters like yourself and Fart Boy...and how that anger is going to be channeled into another trip back to the playoffs.
> 
> How we got from THAT to you ranting about Tom Brady's "guru" you'll have to explain!  You've obsessed about Brady's wife...about his friends...you've even obsessed about his pool cover!
> 
> Here's a suggestion for ya, Phallics!  If you spent less time in mom's basement with your jock strap picture collection and more time out having a life then maybe YOU could drop a few names as well!
Click to expand...

I know of  the movie I just think you are full of shit  and I am not just talking abut you being a stand in for Candice Bergen. No way to confirm this  or any round of your braggadocio. 

You continuously attempt to derail this thread when more facts come out about the cheaters and the object of your man-love. Brady supports a known fraud and had him be the godfather to his son and you will sit at the keyboard with your grubby little fingers defending the defenseless. What do you call a person who supports a liar?


----------



## Oldstyle

You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?  

What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.

What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

you just know old fart style will go crazy over his lover today bragging about how they beat a hopeless cowturds team that will not have tony romo,their beastmode demarcus murray-a game changer,or dex bryant,another game changer. he thinks the cheats beating all these creampuffs such as jacksonville and now dallas is very impressive.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?


It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd

My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.

Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru and OFS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd
> 
> My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.
> 
> Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru.
Click to expand...


amen to that.you nailed it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd
> 
> My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.
> 
> Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru.
Click to expand...


When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?  You attempted to state that the Well's Report did but when anyone actually READ the Wells Report it becomes quite obvious that despite an exhaustive investigation with only one goal...to prove Tom Brady WAS guilty of cheating...Ted Wells came up with nothing!  At the same time that you failed to show proof that Brady cheated...you completely ignored the proven fact that the Colts pumped artificial crowd noise into their stadium while their opponents had the ball on offense and the Bears heated their game balls during frigid winter conditions.

So who's REALLY the fraud, Phallics....Tom Brady who just keeps on winning or you that keeps on whining about cheating in the NFL?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd
> 
> My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.
> 
> Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?  You attempted to state that the Well's Report did but when anyone actually READ the Wells Report it becomes quite obvious that despite an exhaustive investigation with only one goal...to prove Tom Brady WAS guilty of cheating...Ted Wells came up with nothing!  At the same time that you failed to show proof that Brady cheated...you completely ignored the proven fact that the Colts pumped artificial crowd noise into their stadium while their opponents had the ball on offense and the Bears heated their game balls during frigid winter conditions.
> 
> So who's REALLY the fraud, Phallics....Tom Brady who just keeps on winning or you that keeps on whining about cheating in the NFL?
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?" 

Read this  thread, read any thread I posted in about this issue  and you will see that I have and that you cried like a damn baby refusing to believe the truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd
> 
> My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.
> 
> Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?  You attempted to state that the Well's Report did but when anyone actually READ the Wells Report it becomes quite obvious that despite an exhaustive investigation with only one goal...to prove Tom Brady WAS guilty of cheating...Ted Wells came up with nothing!  At the same time that you failed to show proof that Brady cheated...you completely ignored the proven fact that the Colts pumped artificial crowd noise into their stadium while their opponents had the ball on offense and the Bears heated their game balls during frigid winter conditions.
> 
> So who's REALLY the fraud, Phallics....Tom Brady who just keeps on winning or you that keeps on whining about cheating in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?"
> 
> Read this  thread, read any thread I posted in about this issue  and you will see that I have and that you cried like a damn baby refusing to believe the truth.
Click to expand...


I've read the thread, Phallics...where was it that you ever proved Tom Brady cheated?

I've maintained all along that he didn't cheat and that his suspension would be overturned on appeal because it was unfair.  You on the other hand thought that the Wells Report was the be all and end all when it came out.  Or have you forgotten how much you gloated about Tom Brady supposedly being "proven" to be a cheater?  So tell me who's been crying like a baby this season...me, with the Patriots at 4-0 and looking better every week...or you, who's team lost again this week?

Another fantastic performance by Brady by the way!  Phil Simms was calling the game and said that he's never seen Brady play better.  Love that quarterback sneak in the first half!  I don't think there has ever been another quarterback who ran that play better than Tom Brady.  Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did, Phallics!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about "derailing" a thread when you're talking about Tom Brady's "guru"?
> 
> What does that have to do with the OP?  My contention is that the attempt by haters like you to handicap the Patriots may very well come back to bite you in the ass because all it's done is motivate New England.  You're the one bringing up things that have zero to do with that.
> 
> What do you call someone who has no life and spends their time attacking those who do?  Phallics and Fart Boy?
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the fact that you proclaim your heroes as anything but the cheaters, liars and losers that they are and claim they are PO'd
> 
> My contention is that the success of your boys is due, in part, to their serial cheating, lying and shenanigans. I provide the proof of  their acts and you attempt to float a turd about your personal assumed successes in order to derail this thread. The fact is, you get so damn pissed that you start a meltdown and post scattershot looking to engage those posters who do not have the same opinion as you in a personal mudslinging contest.
> 
> Tom Brady's latest news is that he is as much a fraud as his guru.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?  You attempted to state that the Well's Report did but when anyone actually READ the Wells Report it becomes quite obvious that despite an exhaustive investigation with only one goal...to prove Tom Brady WAS guilty of cheating...Ted Wells came up with nothing!  At the same time that you failed to show proof that Brady cheated...you completely ignored the proven fact that the Colts pumped artificial crowd noise into their stadium while their opponents had the ball on offense and the Bears heated their game balls during frigid winter conditions.
> 
> So who's REALLY the fraud, Phallics....Tom Brady who just keeps on winning or you that keeps on whining about cheating in the NFL?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "When did you ever provide "proof" that Tom Brady cheated?"
> 
> Read this  thread, read any thread I posted in about this issue  and you will see that I have and that you cried like a damn baby refusing to believe the truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've read the thread, Phallics...where was it that you ever proved Tom Brady cheated?
> 
> I've maintained all along that he didn't cheat and that his suspension would be overturned on appeal because it was unfair.  You on the other hand thought that the Wells Report was the be all and end all when it came out.  Or have you forgotten how much you gloated about Tom Brady supposedly being "proven" to be a cheater?  So tell me who's been crying like a baby this season...me, with the Patriots at 4-0 and looking better every week...or you, who's team lost again this week?
> 
> Another fantastic performance by Brady by the way!  Phil Simms was calling the game and said that he's never seen Brady play better.  Love that quarterback sneak in the first half!  I don't think there has ever been another quarterback who ran that play better than Tom Brady.  Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did, Phallics!
Click to expand...


Hate to burst your bubble but you called them cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.  

How DID you like that game today, Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle

Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

Meanwhile I do believe that your team lost to the Cleveland Browns?  Ouch...ouch...ouch!  That's gotta sting...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?



Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"

I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!



Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
Click to expand...


You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
Click to expand...


I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
Click to expand...

He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
Click to expand...

I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
Click to expand...





Been swimming in cold water, champ?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
Click to expand...


Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!  Hard to see that as a fail, Phallics.  About the only thing he hasn't done is hit a Powerball winner and cure cancer!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.
Click to expand...


Based on your posts I figure you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one.  It's not the fault of somebody else the way your life turned out, Phallics...it's your fault...so deal with it!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I figure you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one.  It's not the fault of somebody else the way your life turned out, Phallics...it's your fault...so deal with it!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one" For a guy whose hero made him feel like a big boy today you sure are acting like a little baby.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!  Hard to see that as a fail, Phallics.  About the only thing he hasn't done is hit a Powerball winner and cure cancer!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!" He, He, He what about you, you , you?  You are always bragging about another man's woman.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been swimming in cold water, champ?
Click to expand...


Your name means dripping poop and you expect me to understand this nonsense?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to pee on your head, Phallics but admitting that the Patriots broke a rule about where you could film your opponent's sideline from...a rules violation about as minor as they come isn't an admission that they needed to cheat to win.  If that WERE the case then they should have struggled ever since Spy Gate...instead they have had the best record in the NFL.
> 
> How DID you like that game today, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I figure you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one.  It's not the fault of somebody else the way your life turned out, Phallics...it's your fault...so deal with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one" For a guy whose hero made him feel like a big boy today you sure are acting like a little baby.
Click to expand...


The only thing that made me feel like big boy today was shooting that 74 from the back tees!  I will admit that I enjoyed watching the Patriots game mostly because I know how much it burns your ass to have them keep right on winning.  Next week it's the Colts.  I'm pretty sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots have that game circled on their calendars, Phallics!  Should be fun to watch...not for you of course...but I'll enjoy it...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!  Hard to see that as a fail, Phallics.  About the only thing he hasn't done is hit a Powerball winner and cure cancer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!" He, He, He what about you, you , you?  You are always bragging about another man's woman.
Click to expand...


I can't touch the whole super model thing, Phallics but I did date Miss Hawaiian Tropic Cape Cod back in the day.  I also dated the captain of the women's gymnastics team at UMass and she was pretty smoking hot!  I was in the night club management business for 35 years, little buddy...I got to date a lot of pretty women.  It kind of comes with the territory.  Sorry to disappoint you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Tom Brady...on the road...hostile crowd...ferocious pass rush...five sacks in the first half...and what does Brady do?  Takes Dallas apart like a surgeon doing a triple bypass.  God, that has to frost your cupcakes, Phallics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been swimming in cold water, champ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your name means dripping poop and you expect me to understand this nonsense?
Click to expand...


Dude, you're best buddies with "Fart Boy"!  I would think that would make you an expert on poop of all kinds...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "How DID you like that game today, Phallics?"
> 
> I did not see the game I first learned of their win through you. Does not change the fact they are cheaters. I am sure they "played" well, however, I would rather root for  an honest team that loses than a dishonest team that wins. Just the way I roll. Besides I do not get off watching another man play a sport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I figure you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one.  It's not the fault of somebody else the way your life turned out, Phallics...it's your fault...so deal with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one" For a guy whose hero made him feel like a big boy today you sure are acting like a little baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that made me feel like big boy today was shooting that 74 from the back tees!  I will admit that I enjoyed watching the Patriots game mostly because I know how much it burns your ass to have them keep right on winning.  Next week it's the Colts.  I'm pretty sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots have that game circled on their calendars, Phallics!  Should be fun to watch...not for you of course...but I'll enjoy it...
Click to expand...

Nope does not matter who wins, what matters is  that they are dishonest.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "and what does Brady do?" Probably cheat as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just chuckling my ass off at you, Phallics!  You want Brady to fail so bad you can taste it and he just keeps on rolling.  Gonna be a long season for you, little buddy.  You might want to stock up on Tums...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has already failed as a man, playing a game does not make up for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!  Hard to see that as a fail, Phallics.  About the only thing he hasn't done is hit a Powerball winner and cure cancer!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "Ah, he's married to a super model and plays quarterback for the world champions!" He, He, He what about you, you , you?  You are always bragging about another man's woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't touch the whole super model thing, Phallics but I did date Miss Hawaiian Tropic Cape Cod back in the day.  I also dated the captain of the women's gymnastics team at UMass and she was pretty smoking hot!  I was in the night club management business for 35 years, little buddy...I got to date a lot of pretty women.  It kind of comes with the territory.  Sorry to disappoint you!
Click to expand...

uh huh more bragging from a man who cannot prove it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You also don't appear to get off that couch in your basement all that much, Phallics!  I had brunch out...got in 18 holes (shot 74!)...and still managed to watch the Patriots play.   Not bad for an "old geezer".
> 
> 
> 
> I never called you an old man you are delusional and I can see you are on a high now that your man has won a game and made your self esteem jump a couple of points.  Based on your posts I figure  I am older than you, you post like a you are about 9 years old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on your posts I figure you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one.  It's not the fault of somebody else the way your life turned out, Phallics...it's your fault...so deal with it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "you've done little with your life and hate anyone who's had a full one" For a guy whose hero made him feel like a big boy today you sure are acting like a little baby.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only thing that made me feel like big boy today was shooting that 74 from the back tees!  I will admit that I enjoyed watching the Patriots game mostly because I know how much it burns your ass to have them keep right on winning.  Next week it's the Colts.  I'm pretty sure Tom Brady and the rest of the Patriots have that game circled on their calendars, Phallics!  Should be fun to watch...not for you of course...but I'll enjoy it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope does not matter who wins, what matters is  that they are dishonest.
Click to expand...


Who...the Colts or the Patriots?  Oh, that's right...you don't CARE if the Colts cheated!  You only care about the Patriots "allegedly" cheating!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?


Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.
Click to expand...


Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?
Click to expand...


Olstyle: "Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?"

Because you want me to be just like you and I refuse to dammit!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olstyle: "Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?"
> 
> Because you want me to be just like you and I refuse to dammit!
Click to expand...

I DO want you to be just like me, Phallics...I want you to get out of that basement and stop looking at those pictures!  I want you to get a LIFE!!!


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Nope does not matter who wins, what matters is  that they are dishonest.




And no matter who wins, YOU remain a loser nobody seething with resentment. Enjoy that, loser.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olstyle: "Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?"
> 
> Because you want me to be just like you and I refuse to dammit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO want you to be just like me, Phallics...I want you to get out of that basement and stop looking at those pictures!  I want you to get a LIFE!!!
Click to expand...

Again trying to back peddle your way out of your disgusting and insipid claims you made about what I do in my private time. You were the one who made those shameful  disclosures about your life, probably trying to suck me into your dark world and I would have no part of it.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you asked...I told.  If you don't want me to tell you things about my love life then don't ask!  Duh?
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing what you said you did with Jack Nicholson was enough personal information for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Olstyle: "Why do I have a feeling that's what you look like most nights sitting in the basement of the house you grew up in looking at naked Tom Brady and jock strap pictures, Phallics?"
> 
> Because you want me to be just like you and I refuse to dammit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I DO want you to be just like me, Phallics...I want you to get out of that basement and stop looking at those pictures!  I want you to get a LIFE!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again trying to back peddle your way out of your disgusting and insipid claims you made about what I do in my private time. You were the one who made those shameful  disclosures about your life, probably trying to suck me into your dark world and I would have no part of it.
Click to expand...


Ah, you're the one with the preoccupation with naked Tom Brady, jock strap wearing men and masturbating Jack pictures, Phallics!  That's YOUR dark little world...not mine!


----------



## Oldstyle

And the fact that you view dating a Miss Hawaiian Tropic and a gymnast as "shameful" is rather telling Phallics.  It's OK to date women, little buddy...really...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And the fact that you view dating a Miss Hawaiian Tropic and a gymnast as "shameful" is rather telling Phallics.  It's OK to date women, little buddy...really...


Naming your left hand Miss Hawaiian Tropic and compelling it to do gymnastic things is not something  anyone should be proud of let alone tell the world.

And yes take your own advice: date women, not hands.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that you view dating a Miss Hawaiian Tropic and a gymnast as "shameful" is rather telling Phallics.  It's OK to date women, little buddy...really...
> 
> 
> 
> Naming your left hand Miss Hawaiian Tropic and compelling it to do gymnastic things is not something  anyone should be proud of let alone tell the world.
> 
> And yes take your own advice: date women, not hands.
Click to expand...


You name your hands, Phallics?  Really?


----------



## ChrisL

The Pats have been kicking butts all over the place!  COLTS coming up!    Oh boy!  Tommy Boy mad!  Patriots smash!


----------



## Oldstyle

I swear, Phallics...you get stranger by the day...


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> The Pats have been kicking butts all over the place!  COLTS coming up!    Oh boy!  Tommy Boy mad!  Patriots smash!



I am SO looking forward to that Colts game, Chris!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the fact that you view dating a Miss Hawaiian Tropic and a gymnast as "shameful" is rather telling Phallics.  It's OK to date women, little buddy...really...
> 
> 
> 
> Naming your left hand Miss Hawaiian Tropic and compelling it to do gymnastic things is not something  anyone should be proud of let alone tell the world.
> 
> And yes take your own advice: date women, not hands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You name your hands, Phallics?  Really?
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

I've been a bit worried about the Patriots defense this year but with each passing week it's looking better and better.  Gotta hand it to Bill Belichick...he loaded up on defensive linemen and got us some real stud players.  And the secondary is playing great.  Loving what I'm seeing so far!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pats have been kicking butts all over the place!  COLTS coming up!    Oh boy!  Tommy Boy mad!  Patriots smash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO looking forward to that Colts game, Chris!
Click to expand...


Me too.


----------



## Alex.

*"Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero"*

"Brady skirted around the issue of Guerrero's so-called "cancer quackery" — a $40 million a year business that can prevent patients from getting proper treatment until it's too late, according to Boston magazine — and the quarterback instead focused on things like: "We believe that Frosted Flakes is a food."
Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero

Brady's actions speak for themselves. After his questionable character winning a game is not even a close second.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> *"Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero"*
> 
> "Brady skirted around the issue of Guerrero's so-called "cancer quackery" — a $40 million a year business that can prevent patients from getting proper treatment until it's too late, according to Boston magazine — and the quarterback instead focused on things like: "We believe that Frosted Flakes is a food."
> Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero
> 
> Brady's actions speak for themselves. After his questionable character winning a game is not even a close second.



Dude, why bring up this nonsense again?  Nobody but you cares.
Tom Brady is tearing up the league right now...and it's due to people like you providing him with lots of incentive to prove you wrong about being a cheat.  He's got to be chomping at the bit waiting to get a shot at the Colts after what they pulled last year.  When you sucker punch someone you better make sure you knock them out because if you don't they're going to make you pay for the cheap shot.  Next week is payback time for Indy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero"*
> 
> "Brady skirted around the issue of Guerrero's so-called "cancer quackery" — a $40 million a year business that can prevent patients from getting proper treatment until it's too late, according to Boston magazine — and the quarterback instead focused on things like: "We believe that Frosted Flakes is a food."
> Tom Brady defends business partnership with 'snake-oil salesman' Alex Guerrero
> 
> Brady's actions speak for themselves. After his questionable character winning a game is not even a close second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, why bring up this nonsense again?  Nobody but you cares.
> Tom Brady is tearing up the league right now...and it's due to people like you providing him with lots of incentive to prove you wrong about being a cheat.  He's got to be chomping at the bit waiting to get a shot at the Colts after what they pulled last year.  When you sucker punch someone you better make sure you knock them out because if you don't they're going to make you pay for the cheap shot.  Next week is payback time for Indy!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "Nobody but you cares." No every parent I know from the football team cares. People like you? hmmm


----------



## Oldstyle

The parents from your youth football team care about who Tom Brady's health adviser is?  Really Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle

I have a feeling that the parents of your youth football team couldn't care less about that, little buddy!

And if you ranted about it enough...then they'd probably start wondering who the hell it is that they have coaching their kids...just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

If they ever got a look at some of the weird stuff you post here...I'm positive they'd start wondering about who was coaching their kids!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> The parents from your youth football team care about who Tom Brady's health adviser is?  Really Phallics?


No how Brady is involved


----------



## Oldstyle

So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?


The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.



*"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
*According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*

*"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*

*"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*

*"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*

*Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*

Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.


----------



## Oldstyle

And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?

Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.

You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!

You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!


They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> *According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*
> 
> *"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*
> 
> *"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*
> 
> *"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*
> 
> *Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> 
> Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.
Click to expand...


Greatest quarterback of all time? I did not realise Johnny Unitas was still alive.

Greatest quarterback CHEATER of all time yeah.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> *According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*
> 
> *"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*
> 
> *"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*
> 
> *"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*
> 
> *Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> 
> Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Greatest quarterback of all time? I did not realise Johnny Unitas was still alive.
> 
> Greatest quarterback CHEATER of all time yeah.
Click to expand...

It was a Boston publication they have to say something nice about the Brady. The bottom line people like OFS will line up around the corner to ingest whatever shit this "dr" is peddling because Tom Brady says it is a good thing. Meanwhile the stuff is killing them slowly but surely. Brady does not give one shit about anyone but his own pockets because his wife makes more money than he does and he needs to feel like a "real" man and compete.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> *According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*
> 
> *"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*
> 
> *"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*
> 
> *"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*
> 
> *Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> 
> Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.
Click to expand...

I just read through this article of yours you posted,great find.you should make a thread on it.thanks for posting that.

as I have said before,it amazes me how your so much on top of all this all the time.Like i said at least a couple times in the past your an encyclopedia on this  and  always on top of all this all time the same way I am on the Rams going back to LA.

Oh my god i just read through all that and if all the other stuff that hasnt been said about Brady isnt bad enough,this was the final nail in the coffin on him.  If his cheating and lying wasnt bad enough to keep him out of the hall of fame,this for sure WILL.

thats worse than pete rose betting on games which has unfairly barred him from the hall of fame.

the pro football hall of fame will not permit brady in now anymore than they will with O J simpson.

seriously,WHERE do you find all this stuff on them that nobody else here knows about,that i dont see posted anywhere else? because i can only say this so many times-you are an encyclopedia on all this same as I am on the Rams coming back to LA which I of course am constantly on top of everyday and have been the last two years ahead of everyone else.same with you on THIS subject.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> *According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*
> 
> *"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*
> 
> *"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*
> 
> *"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*
> 
> *Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> 
> Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through this article of yours you posted,great find.you should make a thread on it.thanks for posting that.
> 
> as I have said before,it amazes me how your so much on top of all this all the time.Like i said at least a couple times in the past your an encyclopedia on this  and  always on top of all this all time the same way I am on the Rams going back to LA.
> 
> Oh my god i just read through all that and if all the other stuff that hasnt been said about Brady isnt bad enough,this was the final nail in the coffin on him.  If his cheating and lying wasnt bad enough to keep him out of the hall of fame,this for sure WILL.
> 
> thats worse than pete rose betting on games which has unfairly barred him from the hall of fame.
> 
> the pro football hall of fame will not permit brady in now anymore than they will with O J simpson.
> 
> seriously,WHERE do you find all this stuff on them that nobody else here knows about,that i dont see posted anywhere else? because i can only say this so many times-you are an encyclopedia on all this same as I am on the Rams coming back to LA which I of course am constantly on top of everyday and have been the last two years ahead of everyone else.same with you on THIS subject.
Click to expand...


I should start a thread on Brady then maybe OFS will spend more time with his "handfriend"  "Miss Hawaiian Tropic".



OFS and "Miss Hawaiian Tropic"


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
Click to expand...




I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why do you keep bringing up his health adviser?  What the hell does that have to do with anything?
> 
> 
> 
> The health adviser is his business partner. I posted this earlier perhaps you missed it., This is from BOSTON Magazine. Brady is in deep with this guy and there is a great deal of trouble with deceptive practices and fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> *According to the FTC, Alex Guerrero faked being a doctor and claimed his products could cure cancer and concussions. These days, Guerrero’s business partner is the greatest quarterback of all time."*
> 
> *"there were a couple of problems with Dr. Alejandro Guerrero’s claims. First, he wasn’t a doctor of any kind—not a medical doctor, as he admitted in the infomercial—or a doctor of Oriental medicine, as he claimed to business associates, according to a sworn affidavit. The FTC would eventually bar Guerrero from ever again referring to himself as a doctor. In truth, Guerrero’s degree was a master’s in Chinese medicine from a college in California that no longer exists."*
> 
> *"The other problem, of course, was that Alejandro Guerrero’s Supreme Greens was a sham. Total nonsense. Modern-day snake oil. “This is just out and out quackery,” says Barrie Cassileth, a bona-fide PhD in medical sociology and the founder of the Integrative Medicine Service at the Memorial Sloan Kettering Cancer Center, who helped the FTC investigate Supreme Greens."*
> 
> *"Guerrero is far more than a sports therapist or Brady’s “body coach.” Earlier this year, the New York Times described him as Brady’s “spiritual guide, counselor, pal, nutrition adviser, trainer, massage therapist and family member”—not to mention godfather to Brady’s son, Ben."*
> 
> *Tom Brady’s Personal Guru Is a Glorified Snake-Oil Salesman*
> 
> Guerrero is a fraud Brady defends him and promotes him, not the first time a sports figure got bamboozled and then became complicit in the scheme, but Brady keeps pushing  this guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just read through this article of yours you posted,great find.you should make a thread on it.thanks for posting that.
> 
> as I have said before,it amazes me how your so much on top of all this all the time.Like i said at least a couple times in the past your an encyclopedia on this  and  always on top of all this all time the same way I am on the Rams going back to LA.
> 
> Oh my god i just read through all that and if all the other stuff that hasnt been said about Brady isnt bad enough,this was the final nail in the coffin on him.  If his cheating and lying wasnt bad enough to keep him out of the hall of fame,this for sure WILL.
> 
> thats worse than pete rose betting on games which has unfairly barred him from the hall of fame.
> 
> the pro football hall of fame will not permit brady in now anymore than they will with O J simpson.
> 
> seriously,WHERE do you find all this stuff on them that nobody else here knows about,that i dont see posted anywhere else? because i can only say this so many times-you are an encyclopedia on all this same as I am on the Rams coming back to LA which I of course am constantly on top of everyday and have been the last two years ahead of everyone else.same with you on THIS subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should start a thread on Brady then maybe OFS will spend more time with his "handfriend"  "Miss Hawaiian Tropic".
> 
> 
> 
> OFS and "Miss Hawaiian Tropic"
Click to expand...







Now THAT is what a Miss Hawaiian Tropic girl looks like, Phallics...take a good look because I'm guessing it's about as close to one as you'll ever get!


----------



## Oldstyle

That's what a pretty gymnast looks like...again...take a good look because it's probably as close as you're going to get to one!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
Click to expand...


I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.


----------



## Oldstyle

Because girls like THAT, Phallics do not date guys like you!


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's even more amusing is that Fart Boy believes him...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
Click to expand...


They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the parents of your football kids are REALLY concerned about this?    They're really concerned that Tom Brady's "body coach" peddles health supplements?
> 
> Come on, Phallics!  Nobody gives a damn about this but you...just like nobody who really knows football thinks that Tom Brady succeeds because he cheats.
> 
> You're a very strange little man who has an even stranger obsession with men's underwear, Jack's "joint" and Tom Brady!
> 
> You're peddling THIS BS because you're so butt hurt over Brady's suspension being lifted...the Patriots kicking the tar out of the opposition...and your Ravens sucking big time!  You'll post nonsense like this because your "football world" is imploding!
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
Click to expand...

Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> That's what a pretty gymnast looks like...again...take a good look because it's probably as close as you're going to get to one!


uh huh


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.
Click to expand...


Well I don't drink or do drugs, so instead of going around like a child spreading lies because you have no argument, how about you try to stay on topic?


----------



## Alex.

Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are concerned that TOM BRADY peddles this guy's ass all over the place and supports his wrong doing as well as making a profit from this. People in NE are concerned about this. they feel Brady has bamboozled them once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.
Click to expand...


The fact of the matter is, no one has abandoned the Pats.  All of our home games are sell outs.  Now what?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked some of my friends back in Massachusetts about this and they didn't have the faintest idea what I was talking about.  Concerned about it?  They don't even KNOW about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't drink or do drugs, so instead of going around like a child spreading lies because you have no argument, how about you try to stay on topic?
Click to expand...


You posted bullshit, I responded in kind.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well



I think you mean nothing of substance from you as usual.  You resort to personal attacks, as usual, because you couldn't argue your way out of a paper bag.  That's just one reason why I don't like you Alex.  You are a maggot.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't drink or do drugs, so instead of going around like a child spreading lies because you have no argument, how about you try to stay on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted bullshit, I responded in kind.
Click to expand...


Nope, Pats are still selling out games.  Now what?  More insults, more childish behavior?  That's what we've come to expect, so whatevs.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.



OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"

Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.


----------



## ChrisL

Not only are they selling out games, but they are having a VERY successful year.    Us fans couldn't be happier, TBH.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"
> 
> Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.
Click to expand...


More disgusting sexual innuendos and projections.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm from Massachusetts and have a lot of friends in this area as I was born and raised here.  Nope, haven't heard anything about this.  Talk about drama llamas.    Holy smokes!  The hatred for a football team is just unbelievable.  Wowwie!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet all the parents of the kid's on Phallics' imaginary youth football team are REALLY concerned about this!  God, he's an idiot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They must be full of angst about it.  Lol.    Other than for a few people, I don't think this deflated football stuff is really that big of a deal.  Nobody I know of has abandoned the Patriots because of it.  Heck, they are having a great idea without any deflated footballs.  Nuff said!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much like you, you circle of friends needs to detox first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I don't drink or do drugs, so instead of going around like a child spreading lies because you have no argument, how about you try to stay on topic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted bullshit, I responded in kind.
Click to expand...


Not only are people in New England not "concerned" about Tom Brady...I don't think there has been a player more revered since Yaz or Bird.  He literally is the most popular athlete I've ever seen in New England...and that's an area that reveres it's sports stars!


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"
> 
> Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More disgusting sexual innuendos and projections.
Click to expand...


I don't think Phallics is very good at inter-personal exhanges, Chris...you get that way when you never leave Mom's basement!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"
> 
> Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More disgusting sexual innuendos and projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Phallics is very good at inter-personal exhanges, Chris...you get that way when you never leave Mom's basement!
Click to expand...


I can't think of any reason why a person would be so obsessed with a football team.  I mean, this is supposed to be fun and entertainment!


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, I can think of one reason!  The Patriots beat up on the team that Phallics loves and it's driven him round the bend!


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, the Patriots are NOT hurting for fans.  

FOXBOROUGH, Mass. – A limited number of individual game tickets will be put on sale for the general public on Wednesday, July 15, 2015 at 10:00 a.m. through Ticketmaster. When those tickets are sold, it will mark the 22nd consecutive season that the New England Patriots have sold out every game prior to the start of the season. The streak began in 1994, the year Robert Kraft and his family purchased the franchise. Prior to 1994, home games that were not sold out were blacked out in the local market.Read

The Patriots will enter the 2015 season with a 228-game sellout streak and expect that streak to extend to 238 games by the end of the regular season. The streak includes preseason, regular season and postseason games since the regular season home opener in 1994.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Anyways, the Patriots are NOT hurting for fans.
> 
> FOXBOROUGH, Mass. – A limited number of individual game tickets will be put on sale for the general public on Wednesday, July 15, 2015 at 10:00 a.m. through Ticketmaster. When those tickets are sold, it will mark the 22nd consecutive season that the New England Patriots have sold out every game prior to the start of the season. The streak began in 1994, the year Robert Kraft and his family purchased the franchise. Prior to 1994, home games that were not sold out were blacked out in the local market.Read
> 
> The Patriots will enter the 2015 season with a 228-game sellout streak and expect that streak to extend to 238 games by the end of the regular season. The streak includes preseason, regular season and postseason games since the regular season home opener in 1994.



The number of Patriot fans down here in Southwest Florida is staggering, Chris.  I see Patriots bumper stickers on vehicles everywhere.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"
> 
> Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More disgusting sexual innuendos and projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Phallics is very good at inter-personal exhanges, Chris...you get that way when you never leave Mom's basement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of any reason why a person would be so obsessed with a football team.  I mean, this is supposed to be fun and entertainment!
Click to expand...

It is supposed to be too bad the Patriots and Brady had to resort to  cheating and lying and spoil the fun.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off the perfect season, Chris!  Going undefeated would put a cork in that obnoxious celebration the Miami Dolphins players have each year as soon as all the teams lose one game and going undefeated would absolutely fry Phallics and Fart Boy's circuits.  It would so comical to watch them implode with rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I'm hoping that Brady and the Patriots pull off"
> 
> Now you want a circle jerk? You nasty man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More disgusting sexual innuendos and projections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Phallics is very good at inter-personal exhanges, Chris...you get that way when you never leave Mom's basement!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't think of any reason why a person would be so obsessed with a football team.  I mean, this is supposed to be fun and entertainment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is supposed to be too bad the Patriots and Brady had to resort to  cheating and lying and spoil the fun.
Click to expand...


Spoil your fun?  Awwwwww...poor Phallics!  His team can't beat those mean ole Patriots!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well



which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.

you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?

I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?

How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
Click to expand...

My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
Click to expand...


do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.

You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
Click to expand...

There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."

Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:

"To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."

Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]





^^^^
Liar Brady
I will post more but this is good for starters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
Click to expand...


yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him either.that will REALLY be funny.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
Click to expand...

So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.

I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.


----------



## Alex.

Brady even goes on to discuss searching the internet for porn. 

"The New England Patriots' quarterback goes on to tell the magazine, " I do the same [expletive] every  guy does. I mean I drink, I …"

"Search the Internet for porn?" asks writer David Kamp.

"Everything," Brady answers."

ESPN.com: Page 2 : Tom Brady -- he's just like us!

Brady is disgusting! 




No wonder OFS likes him.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
Click to expand...


There is a wide dislike for Brady in New England?  Are you smoking crack, Phallics?  Seriously, you need to snap out of this thing you have for Brady and the Patriots!   You've gone from amusing to laughable to farcical.  Now you're delusional.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Brady even goes on to discuss searching the internet for porn.
> 
> "The New England Patriots' quarterback goes on to tell the magazine, " I do the same [expletive] every  guy does. I mean I drink, I …"
> 
> "Search the Internet for porn?" asks writer David Kamp.
> 
> "Everything," Brady answers."
> 
> ESPN.com: Page 2 : Tom Brady -- he's just like us!
> 
> Brady is disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder OFS likes him.



Did you happen to notice that in that article the writer mentions that Brady is dating Bridget Moynihan?  So that makes that how many years old?  You get more pathetic by the second, Phallics...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
Click to expand...


and old fartstyle and chrissy can only cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are over this bit of news.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and old fartstyle and chrissy can only cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are over this bit of news.
Click to expand...

Yep I see that OFS gives the "it is an old article " excuse as a pass for Tom "the perv" Brady .  Slimy as all get out.

Now I know why he has this smile.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and old fartstyle and chrissy can only cry and sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are over this bit of news.
Click to expand...


Defeat?  Dude, Brady's suspension was lifted...the Patriots are 4 and 0...so what defeat are you talking about?  Brady was just voted the 3rd best player in the NFL by his fellow players this year.  Funny how THEY don't feel Brady's victories are "hollow"!  Did you notice at the end of the Super Bowl when Richard Sherman sought out Brady to shake his hand?  You don't do that with someone you think "cheats".  You do that with someone who just played an incredible second half of football to lead the Patriots to a come from behind victory.  Classy move by Sherman by the way.

The only monkeys slinging shit in defeat are you and Phallics.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
Click to expand...


What lies.  I live in NE, so I know you are full of shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a wide dislike for Brady in New England?  Are you smoking crack, Phallics?  Seriously, you need to snap out of this thing you have for Brady and the Patriots!   You've gone from amusing to laughable to farcical.  Now you're delusional.
Click to expand...


Unbelievable.  He must be one of the MOST childish posters.  All the lying . . . *SMH*   One must wonder how these people manage to function in the real world.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady even goes on to discuss searching the internet for porn.
> 
> "The New England Patriots' quarterback goes on to tell the magazine, " I do the same [expletive] every  guy does. I mean I drink, I …"
> 
> "Search the Internet for porn?" asks writer David Kamp.
> 
> "Everything," Brady answers."
> 
> ESPN.com: Page 2 : Tom Brady -- he's just like us!
> 
> Brady is disgusting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wonder OFS likes him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you happen to notice that in that article the writer mentions that Brady is dating Bridget Moynihan?  So that makes that how many years old?  You get more pathetic by the second, Phallics...
Click to expand...


Lol.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies.  I live in NE, so I know you are full of shit.
Click to expand...


It's a "given"!  Oh...well I guess that's it!  I mean if it's a "given"!  Who can argue with a "given"! (I don't know what more embarrassing...watching Phallics post this happy horseshit...or watching Fart Boy eat it up like it's haute cuisine!)


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies.  I live in NE, so I know you are full of shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a "given"!  Oh...well I guess that's it!  I mean if it's a "given"!  Who can argue with a "given"! (I don't know what more embarrassing...watching Phallics post this happy horseshit...or watching Fart Boy eat it up like it's haute cuisine!)
Click to expand...


It's just what they WISH would happen.  Lol.  I know a lot of people around here, and I watch my local sports shows on NESN and also listen to a show sometimes on the radio where people call in from all over NE about the Patriots.  I know what's happening, and I am a native, born and bred, New Englander.  While some fans may have left the Patriots, they have PLENTY of fans and are still able to sell out games in record time, so these internet dorks don't have a clue.


----------



## Alex.

Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.


"those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.

Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.

It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.

Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."

Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe



thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.

old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.

i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol

he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.

this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE since he was shown to be  a fraud and a cheater. This latest scam now involves people who are sick and defenseless, that causes a great deal of anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you have any information you can post that proves there is a great dislike for him in NE as well? I havent heard that one.I thought it was just everywhere outside of NE.
> 
> You know not everyone in boston are sad pathetic jerks like old fartstyle and chrissy,that there are a some who live  there who actually have morals and integrity,its just i havent heard of anyone that actually lives in boston come out and say that so if you have any information of links or videos to show-"football fans who live in boston saying they are ashamed to be a patriots fan and hate Robert Kraft for condoning Belicheat and Brady  talking about it in videos for example." if you could post something like that for me,would appreciate it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a growing concern and public outcrey regarding Brady and his own veracity based on the publications coming out of Boston. Boston Magazine who did an expose on Brady and his guru/business partner/godfather the FAKE "dr."
> 
> Then someone who had a high opinion of Brady stated:
> 
> "To me, something is not adding up here when I see this guy that I think is a great guy, always with these bad guys. When that happens, you then say, 'OK, maybe he's not who I thought he was,'" Hasselbeck said."
> 
> Tom Brady Rumors: QB Hammered For Defending Fraudulent Claims Of Personal Trainer [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> Liar Brady
> I will post more but this is good for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah i already saw that but like i said,you said people INSIDE NE dont like him though so would like to see info on that of people in boston that dont like him.that will REALLY be funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So far what I have is how the media in Boston has turned on him revealing the truth about who he is and how he is nothing but a damn liar and cheater. People who have half a brain in their skull know that his wins are tainted. those who are mouth breathers like OFS and chrisLooney know it but don;t care they get their reason to live from a football game.
> 
> I have close ties to NE and talk to my football buddies, connected to the NFL and those who are just friends  and they are telling me that it is a given Brady cheats and the victories feel hollow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What lies.  I live in NE, so I know you are full of shit.
Click to expand...


ChrisL.:" I live in NE, so I know you are full of shit."

The lock down ward at McLean Hospital is not exactly living in NE,  but if you say so.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
Click to expand...


My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course nothing of substance from ChrisL or Oldstyle. Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which would have been the end of the world if they actually DID have something.lol they never will of course since its well known they have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.
> 
> you didnt answer my question though,where do you come across all these sources of all this information that not only nobody here never knows about,but other message boards i go to that talk about the cheats dont know about as well?
> 
> I myself have made it no secret with people here the source i use for all my information on the return of the Rams to LA on how I am ahead of the game on that than everyone else here,whats YOUR secret where do you come across all this stuff that nobody else seems to be aware of not just here but other message boards of posters who expose the cheatriots as well,where do you come across all this material that nobody else seems to have access to?
> 
> How is it you are always one step ahead of everyone else here on this subject the same way I am with the Rams return to LA?  it just boggles my mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies, this information is widely publicized in the New England news outlets. There is a great dislike for Brady among many in NE ....
Click to expand...




That is completely false. Reduced to fabricating more lies, hitler?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
Click to expand...


They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
Click to expand...

Rah rah crybaby, you already admitted they were stinking lousy cheaters. Now try to claim you did not post this in your one moment of honesty, Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules". 

It's ok little poopy pants, cleansing one's mind of long held misconceptions and coming out with the truth is good for wittle Oldfartstyle.

Now you can go back to sleep.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
Click to expand...


Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.  

Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page

Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN

You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
Click to expand...

Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.


BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
Click to expand...


Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.  

Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.  

Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.


----------



## ChrisL

So, let's wait and see what the childish doofus does next.    Guy is totally melting down over the Patriots.  Hilarious.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
Click to expand...


Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.

Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
Click to expand...


You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.  

Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.


----------



## ChrisL

Me, today.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
Click to expand...


I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I live in NE.  I can tell you, these are nothing but lies.  The people of NE stand behind our Patriots.
> 
> Patriots fans who want to help pay the team's $1 million fine set up GoFundMe page
> 
> Fans show Tom Brady support during New England Patriots' training camp - New England Patriots Blog - ESPN
> 
> You're not going to find any fans here that will defend Goodell's decision.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
Click to expand...


I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783


My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
Click to expand...


Sure she does.  I'm sure you don't even have a girlfriend.  Never smoked or did drugs in my life, and I look fantastic.    Also, my BMI is within normal range.  I'm 5 feet 1 inch tall and weigh 105-110 pounds.  Now what?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
Click to expand...


Why would a man with a girlfriend be stalking old women on the internet?  

Now, how about you try and stick to the topic of discussion for a change?  All you have done throughout this entire thread is insult everyone.  You have some serious issues, dude.  Get help.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once you put down the bottle, you will see that there is more to Brady's  dishonesty than  what he did during the Deflategate investigation. I have posted it but I do understand you are operating under a deficiency, albeit self imposed, call your sponsor.
> 
> 
> BTW I know that is not you in your  AV I have the real photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, I don't drink, jackass.  Good grief, just because you want to believe that isn't me in my avatar, it is, as are ALL the pictures in my gallery, foolish old man.
> 
> Now, try to stick to the topic instead of acting like a child as you always do.  Do you have any evidence to back your claims?  No?  Didn't think so.
> 
> Obviously, you have some OCD or something.  Maybe you should get help for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a man with a girlfriend be stalking old women on the internet?
> 
> Now, how about you try and stick to the topic of discussion for a change?  All you have done throughout this entire thread is insult everyone.  You have some serious issues, dude.  Get help.
Click to expand...


I am posting about the OP you are posting photos of that emaciated woman looking to snag a man.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a man with a girlfriend be stalking old women on the internet?
> 
> Now, how about you try and stick to the topic of discussion for a change?  All you have done throughout this entire thread is insult everyone.  You have some serious issues, dude.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am posting about the OP you are posting photos of that emaciated woman looking to snag a man.
Click to expand...


My photos are beautiful.  In fact, younger men try to pick me up quite often.  I get checked out everywhere I go, including here.  Just because you want me to be ugly, emaciated, whatever, doesn't mean that I am.  I am extremely healthy and I work out every day.  Sorry it bothers you that I'm an attractive lady.  Nothing I can do about that.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof yes, your BOSTON media outlets have provided such proof. Again this was all posted recently. I forgive you for your obvious and many self imposed  handicaps, however, please get clean and sober before you post to me.
> 
> Um yep I do have the real you captured,  pixelated and ready for all to see I just need your permission or are you afraid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
Click to expand...

You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.

My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no proof.  I live here, and I know.  All home games are sold out.
> 
> Go for it.  I know who I am, loser.  If it makes you feel better about your sick self to post some pictures and say they're me, then do it.  You only make yourself look childish and foolish.    I mean, this is obviously a problem for you and an obsession of yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
Click to expand...


All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a man with a girlfriend be stalking old women on the internet?
> 
> Now, how about you try and stick to the topic of discussion for a change?  All you have done throughout this entire thread is insult everyone.  You have some serious issues, dude.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am posting about the OP you are posting photos of that emaciated woman looking to snag a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My photos are beautiful.  In fact, younger men try to pick me up quite often.  I get checked out everywhere I go, including here.  Just because you want me to be ugly, emaciated, whatever, doesn't mean that I am.  I am extremely healthy and I work out every day.  Sorry it bothers you that I'm an attractive lady.  Nothing I can do about that.
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "younger men try to pick me up quite often" why you standing on their feet?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I directed you to the sum and substance of the proofs against Brady and the Patriots and the exact nature of their wrongs. You have chosen to ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
Click to expand...

Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you, as a person who resides in NE, that the Pats have no loss for fans.  Every single home game is sold out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
Click to expand...


What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
Click to expand...

Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.  Everyone loves a winner, a cheater and liar not so much.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you do since you can't stop talking about it, and you behave like a . . . jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.
Click to expand...


I listen to my local radio all the time, as well as sports talk and call in shows on NESN.   I am very familiar with the Patriots, thanks.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are posting about attendance which is meaningless as it pertains to whether the Patriots and Brady have cheated and lied.
> 
> My posts as they related to the Patriot and Brady are about their breaking the rules and other dishonest acts. Even your friend Oldstyle agrees with me the Patriots cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to my local radio all the time, as well as sports talk and call in shows on NESN.   I am very familiar with the Patriots, thanks.
Click to expand...

Then you should know. Stop lying!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the Pats games are sold out.  That means they are not hurting for fans, as much as you would like that to be the case.  It isn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to my local radio all the time, as well as sports talk and call in shows on NESN.   I am very familiar with the Patriots, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should know. Stop lying!
Click to expand...


Good grief.  Get a grip on yourself.  The Patriots have no loss for fans.  Ask anyone on this site who is from the New England area.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not ever person who attends a game i a fan and that is not what I was saying. Read my posts if you wish to comment on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to my local radio all the time, as well as sports talk and call in shows on NESN.   I am very familiar with the Patriots, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should know. Stop lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Get a grip on yourself.  The Patriots have no loss for fans.  Ask anyone on this site who is from the New England area.
Click to expand...

a-n-y-o-n-e 

o-n 

t-h-i-s

s-i-t-e.

You are truly a dolt.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What???  I LIVE in New England.  The Patriots have TONS of fans.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  And yes, you were talking about their fan base.
> 
> 
> 
> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots because they are cheaters and the fans as well as the public do not like it. Their own former teammates and coaches have cited times when  they have cheated and lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I listen to my local radio all the time, as well as sports talk and call in shows on NESN.   I am very familiar with the Patriots, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you should know. Stop lying!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Get a grip on yourself.  The Patriots have no loss for fans.  Ask anyone on this site who is from the New England area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> a-n-y-o-n-e
> 
> o-n
> 
> t-h-i-s
> 
> s-i-t-e.
> 
> You are truly a dolt.
Click to expand...


How so?  You expect people to believe your posts on the subject and you don't even live in the area.  So, you should talk to people who live in New England to get the real story, which is, we LOVE the Patriots.  Sorry to burst your bubble, but not really.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah crybaby, you already admitted they were stinking lousy cheaters. Now try to claim you did not post this in your one moment of honesty, Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> It's ok little poopy pants, cleansing one's mind of long held misconceptions and coming out with the truth is good for wittle Oldfartstyle.
> 
> Now you can go back to sleep.
Click to expand...

I "admitted" that eight years ago the Patriots broke an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film your opponents sideline from.  That's all I've "admitted".  What's laughable is the claim from idiots like yourself that the Patriots win because they cheat...something that they disproved following "Spy Gate" by going undefeated all season and losing in the Super Bowl on David Tyree's miracle helmet catch!

"Inflate Gate" is an even bigger farce than "Spy Gate".  Roger Goodell let himself get sucked into a steel cage death match with Robert Kraft and Tom Brady on the say so of the Indianapolis Colts...a team caught piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium which is an obvious violation of the rules and proves that they are quite willing to cheat to gain an advantage over their opponents.  The so called proof that the Patriots cheated is the deflated ball that the Colts had in their possession...the only ball out of 12 game balls that was deflated substantially!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is ask Ted Wells to investigate how that one ball somehow became so deflated compared to all the others!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is question the team that has proven themselves willing to blatantly cheat and that team would be the Indianapolis Colts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Poor Phallics...it's Sunday again and you know what that means!  Another day for him and Fart Boy to gnash their teeth as they watch the Patriots win and their teams lose.  I'm telling you, Chris...by the end of this season he's going to be nothing more than a quivering shell whining about the Patriots and posting his sick pictures of naked Tom Brady and men in jock straps.  Sit back and enjoy the ride!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Poor Phallics...it's Sunday again and you know what that means!  Another day for him and Fart Boy to gnash their teeth as they watch the Patriots win and their teams lose.  I'm telling you, Chris...by the end of this season he's going to be nothing more than a quivering shell whining about the Patriots and posting his sick pictures of naked Tom Brady and men in jock straps.  Sit back and enjoy the ride!



The dude has some serious problems, I think.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would a man with a girlfriend be stalking old women on the internet?
> 
> Now, how about you try and stick to the topic of discussion for a change?  All you have done throughout this entire thread is insult everyone.  You have some serious issues, dude.  Get help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am posting about the OP you are posting photos of that emaciated woman looking to snag a man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My photos are beautiful.  In fact, younger men try to pick me up quite often.  I get checked out everywhere I go, including here.  Just because you want me to be ugly, emaciated, whatever, doesn't mean that I am.  I am extremely healthy and I work out every day.  Sorry it bothers you that I'm an attractive lady.  Nothing I can do about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ChrisL: "younger men try to pick me up quite often" why you standing on their feet?
Click to expand...


This doesn't even make any sense!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
Click to expand...


Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol

Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.

Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."


----------



## ChrisL

Sgt_Gath said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
Click to expand...


  Thank you so much, you sweetie!


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Look to the Boston media print and radio, WEEI,  98.5 as well. There is a growing distrust of Brady and the Patriots....





Have you ever so much as set foot in New England, you ignorant weirdo? You have absolutely no idea what you're talking about. Tell your shrink to increase the dosage.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> The Patriots have no loss for fans.  Ask anyone on this site who is from the New England area.




Correct.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> you should talk to people who live in New England to get the real story, which is, we LOVE the Patriots.  ....




Exactly.


----------



## ChrisL

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should talk to people who live in New England to get the real story, which is, we LOVE the Patriots.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...


Honestly, I have never witnessed such an obsessed and hateful person.


----------



## ChrisL

I mean, there are plenty of teams I don't like out there, but not to this extent.  Seems like a personal problem.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should talk to people who live in New England to get the real story, which is, we LOVE the Patriots.  ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, I have never witnessed such an obsessed and hateful person.
Click to expand...



He's obviously a headcase.


----------



## Unkotare

ChrisL said:


> I mean, there are plenty of teams I don't like out there, but not to this extent.  Seems like a personal problem.




Not his only one, I would expect.


----------



## Alex.

Sgt_Gath said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
Click to expand...

I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail

I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
Click to expand...


No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Boston publication calling Brady on his lying and deceptive ways.
> 
> 
> "those who go to the TB12 Sports Therapy Center at Patriot Place are going there because they want to be part of the cult of Brady and his brand, not a trainer they couldn’t pick out of a lineup.
> 
> Those people believe in Brady as much as he believes in Guerrero. If Brady is going to proselytize the health gospel of Guerrero to the Patriots-loving masses, then he has a responsibility to make sure that Guerrero isn’t exaggerating the effectiveness of his medicine — again.
> 
> It’s not just Guerrero’s reputation on the line. It’s Brady’s as well, especially if he truly believes, as he said, that his post-football calling is educating people on Guerrero’s methods. He can’t let his zeal and zest for a friend who has allowed him to stiff-arm Father Time through better living blind him to that fact.
> 
> Shrugging off Guerrero’s past incidents, which also include promoting a drink in 2011 that he said could help prevent concussions, as part of the guru’s past isn’t the right call."
> 
> Tom Brady shouldn’t play keep-away with facts on health guru - The Boston Globe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah crybaby, you already admitted they were stinking lousy cheaters. Now try to claim you did not post this in your one moment of honesty, Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> It's ok little poopy pants, cleansing one's mind of long held misconceptions and coming out with the truth is good for wittle Oldfartstyle.
> 
> Now you can go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "admitted" that eight years ago the Patriots broke an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film your opponents sideline from.  That's all I've "admitted".  What's laughable is the claim from idiots like yourself that the Patriots win because they cheat...something that they disproved following "Spy Gate" by going undefeated all season and losing in the Super Bowl on David Tyree's miracle helmet catch!
> 
> "Inflate Gate" is an even bigger farce than "Spy Gate".  Roger Goodell let himself get sucked into a steel cage death match with Robert Kraft and Tom Brady on the say so of the Indianapolis Colts...a team caught piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium which is an obvious violation of the rules and proves that they are quite willing to cheat to gain an advantage over their opponents.  The so called proof that the Patriots cheated is the deflated ball that the Colts had in their possession...the only ball out of 12 game balls that was deflated substantially!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is ask Ted Wells to investigate how that one ball somehow became so deflated compared to all the others!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is question the team that has proven themselves willing to blatantly cheat and that team would be the Indianapolis Colts.
Click to expand...

Poor deflection

the fact is Brady cheated and lied as does the Patriots. You even supported that idea.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
Click to expand...


You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
Click to expand...

oh another "private" discussion.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
Click to expand...

You are more of a man than he is.

Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
Click to expand...


Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a man than he is.
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.
Click to expand...


I am a petite and cute woman.  Just because you are an ugly poor excuse for a man, don't project your shortcomings on others.  You are just another nutjob on the internet buddy.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
Click to expand...


ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.

What about the OP and how they cheated?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me, today.
> 
> View attachment 52783
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a man than he is.
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.
Click to expand...


The people of New England love the Patriots.  Fact.    You might not like that, but it's true.  We all from NE keep on telling you this.  All the Pats home games are sold out.  Stadium is FULL for every home game.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> 
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.
> 
> What about the OP and how they cheated?
Click to expand...


I do like him.  He's a real man.  I like men, not little pussies who make up things and lie about people and are dishonest losers.  That is what you are.  Everyone else can see, why can't you?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My year old GF who is in her 30's says you look like one of her mother's friends she grew up with. She said I should be kind and make you a meal so you can put some meat on your boney bones. Drinking, drugging, smoking and bulimia don't mix call your sponsor and help yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a man than he is.
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a petite and cute woman.  Just because you are an ugly poor excuse for a man, don't project your shortcomings on others.  You are just another nutjob on the internet buddy.
Click to expand...


ChrisL: "I am a petite and cute woman. "




Get sober, one of the telltale signs of substance abuse is an inflated self image.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> 
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.
> 
> What about the OP and how they cheated?
Click to expand...


Oh, BTW, of course I like him.  He is a 28-year-old extremely handsome guy.  Lol.    Not an old miserable whiny prick like yourself.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> 
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a man than he is.
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a petite and cute woman.  Just because you are an ugly poor excuse for a man, don't project your shortcomings on others.  You are just another nutjob on the internet buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "I am a petite and cute woman. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get sober, one of the telltale signs of substance abuse is an inflated self image.
Click to expand...


Oh, so you are saying I'm not petite and not cute, huh?  Lol.  Funny stuff there.    Sorry loser, facts are facts.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you trying to convince exactly, bro? Lol
> 
> Big man cussing out women over the internet because his stupid football team can't play worth shit. ChrisL's pretty face is a damn site better than your doofy inbred ass either deserves, or would ever be able to get, I'm guessing.
> 
> Tell your imaginary girlfriend I said "hey."
> 
> 
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see, Sgt_Gath is a REAL man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are more of a man than he is.
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP and how the Patriots and Brady are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am a petite and cute woman.  Just because you are an ugly poor excuse for a man, don't project your shortcomings on others.  You are just another nutjob on the internet buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: "I am a petite and cute woman. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get sober, one of the telltale signs of substance abuse is an inflated self image.
Click to expand...


Oh, and again, obviously by my healthy appearance, I do not and have never done drugs.  If this were real life, I could sue you for such statements.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see ChrisL called you over to beat me up....another fail
> 
> I am discussing the Patriots and Brady cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.
> 
> What about the OP and how they cheated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, of course I like him.  He is a 28-year-old extremely handsome guy.  Lol.    Not an old miserable whiny prick like yourself.
Click to expand...

Your adoration of some internet BF is another failed attempt at normalcy.

Anything about the Patriots? Getting sober? Anything about Brady?


----------



## ChrisL

Hmm.  I think Alex is the one who acts like a drunken slob.    Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> 
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.
> 
> What about the OP and how they cheated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, of course I like him.  He is a 28-year-old extremely handsome guy.  Lol.    Not an old miserable whiny prick like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your adoration of some internet BF is another failed attempt at normalcy.
> 
> Anything about the Patriots? Getting sober? Anything about Brady?
Click to expand...


Put the bottle down.  Then maybe you can handle the facts.    You are a weirdo, plain and simple.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sgt has commented on your disgusting comments before to me in private.  Apparently, he is tired of you too.
> 
> 
> 
> oh another "private" discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath and I have been friends for 3 or 4 years now.  We have private conversations all the time.  I like him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL:" I like him." Does not say much for him at all.
> 
> What about the OP and how they cheated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, BTW, of course I like him.  He is a 28-year-old extremely handsome guy.  Lol.    Not an old miserable whiny prick like yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your adoration of some internet BF is another failed attempt at normalcy.
> 
> Anything about the Patriots? Getting sober? Anything about Brady?
Click to expand...


He's my friend, not my "boyfriend," child.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.


LOL now you and your internet BF can fill this out together.







Now how about discussing the OP?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now you and your internet BF can fill this out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP?
Click to expand...


Image isn't coming up for me.  I should be thankful, because it's probably something disgusting like you always post.  You are one disgusting human being, you know that?  You really need help for you sick obsession.  It's not normal.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now you and your internet BF can fill this out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP?
Click to expand...


Your behavior is not normal.  You need to go see a psychiatrist.  I am being serious here.  You have some really serious problems, buddy.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now you and your internet BF can fill this out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP?
Click to expand...


You are incredibly dishonest.  You have insulted everyone on this thread at one time or another.  You insinuate other men here are gay.  Oh, well, you don't insinuate it, you outright say that.  You are a sad head case.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex, you really need to get some help.  This obsession is NOT normal.  It is fucking weird.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL now you and your internet BF can fill this out together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now how about discussing the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incredibly dishonest.  You have insulted everyone on this thread at one time or another.  You insinuate other men here are gay.  Oh, well, you don't insinuate it, you outright say that.  You are a sad head case.
Click to expand...

Talk about dishonesty,  another Boston publication about the dishonesty of the Patriots.

"What if none of it ever happened?

In lieu of being vilified across the nation for being embroiled in *yet another cheating scanda*l, Tom Brady and Bill Belichick would have been widely lauded as this NFL generation’s Joe Montana and Bill Walsh in the months since Malcolm Butler’s iconic interception. A four-time champion at age 38, Brady would be playing to break a three-way tie with Montana and Terry Bradshaw for the most Super Bowl wins ever by a quarterback.

For sure, this Patriots season would have a much different tinge to it than the one that currently colors The Middle Finger Tour, a mission of revenge to lay waste to any and all opponents standing in their way of reaching the Super Bowl for a second-straight year. These Patriots may have even been celebrated outside of New England rather than looked upon with a dubious eye. Brady’s legacy would not only be intact, but stronger than ever."

How we would be talking about the Patriots if Deflategate never happened

De_nial_ ain't a river in Egypt


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats priceless that even the boston media has turned on him.
> 
> old fart style and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> i actually want to see the cheats make it back to the superbowl because the cards and the packers are the two best teams in the NFL this year.the cheats havent played anybody this year.when they have to face a defense as physical as they are,brady will choke and it will be a blowout something they have never had to face before and will depress them,not only that,bradys legacy would take an even bigger hit.lol
> 
> he got lucky last year because he was throwing against a crippled secondary.we saw what the seahawks could do the year before when they were completely healthy,they shut down the highest scoring offense in NFL history.
> 
> this time they would face a team that would not be hurt and a coach who is not on the take who throws game and would try to win.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah crybaby, you already admitted they were stinking lousy cheaters. Now try to claim you did not post this in your one moment of honesty, Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> It's ok little poopy pants, cleansing one's mind of long held misconceptions and coming out with the truth is good for wittle Oldfartstyle.
> 
> Now you can go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "admitted" that eight years ago the Patriots broke an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film your opponents sideline from.  That's all I've "admitted".  What's laughable is the claim from idiots like yourself that the Patriots win because they cheat...something that they disproved following "Spy Gate" by going undefeated all season and losing in the Super Bowl on David Tyree's miracle helmet catch!
> 
> "Inflate Gate" is an even bigger farce than "Spy Gate".  Roger Goodell let himself get sucked into a steel cage death match with Robert Kraft and Tom Brady on the say so of the Indianapolis Colts...a team caught piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium which is an obvious violation of the rules and proves that they are quite willing to cheat to gain an advantage over their opponents.  The so called proof that the Patriots cheated is the deflated ball that the Colts had in their possession...the only ball out of 12 game balls that was deflated substantially!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is ask Ted Wells to investigate how that one ball somehow became so deflated compared to all the others!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is question the team that has proven themselves willing to blatantly cheat and that team would be the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor deflection
> 
> the fact is Brady cheated and lied as does the Patriots. You even supported that idea.
Click to expand...


You keep making the charge that Brady "cheated and lied" and you've never backed it up with ANYTHING!   That Federal Judge...the one that the NFL cherry picked because they thought he'd rule in their favor...looked at the evidence in the Well's Report and asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  To say that he wasn't impressed by the NFL's case against Brady would be an understatement!

All I ever "supported" was that the Patriots broke a rule on where you could film from and paid the price for doing so!  In my opinion they were singled out for doing something that other teams did as well (and we know that from former NFL coaches that admitted that it was common practice to try and figure out the opponents signals) and then some Patriot haters in the New York NFL offices EIGHT YEARS LATER used THAT to declare that the Patriots deserved Draconian punishment for "Deflate Gate" a so called cheating scandal that they totally failed to prove ever took place!


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, there are plenty of teams I don't like out there, but not to this extent.  Seems like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not his only one, I would expect.
Click to expand...


It's not Phallics' fault, Unk...when you've lived in your parent's basement for as long as he has...surfing the internet for pictures of jock straps...it's going to affect you "inter-personal" skills.  Look at who his only friend is here...Fart Boy...someone who's so delusional that he thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My  whole  issue is with Brady and  the Patriots lying and cheating then holding themselves out as something special. No way can anyone get around that and finally in NE are they going after the cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are something "special" you moron!  They are the best organization in the NFL over the past 15 years...bar none!  It's not even close.  Kraft is the best owner over that time period...Belichick is the best coach...Brady is the best quarterback...and they have had more class acts in as players than any other two teams combined!  Your whole "issue" with the Patriots is that they kick the tar out of your favorite team...you simply aren't honest enough to admit it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rah rah crybaby, you already admitted they were stinking lousy cheaters. Now try to claim you did not post this in your one moment of honesty, Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> It's ok little poopy pants, cleansing one's mind of long held misconceptions and coming out with the truth is good for wittle Oldfartstyle.
> 
> Now you can go back to sleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I "admitted" that eight years ago the Patriots broke an NFL rule on where you were allowed to film your opponents sideline from.  That's all I've "admitted".  What's laughable is the claim from idiots like yourself that the Patriots win because they cheat...something that they disproved following "Spy Gate" by going undefeated all season and losing in the Super Bowl on David Tyree's miracle helmet catch!
> 
> "Inflate Gate" is an even bigger farce than "Spy Gate".  Roger Goodell let himself get sucked into a steel cage death match with Robert Kraft and Tom Brady on the say so of the Indianapolis Colts...a team caught piping in artificial crowd noise to their stadium which is an obvious violation of the rules and proves that they are quite willing to cheat to gain an advantage over their opponents.  The so called proof that the Patriots cheated is the deflated ball that the Colts had in their possession...the only ball out of 12 game balls that was deflated substantially!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is ask Ted Wells to investigate how that one ball somehow became so deflated compared to all the others!  What Goodell SHOULD have done is question the team that has proven themselves willing to blatantly cheat and that team would be the Indianapolis Colts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor deflection
> 
> the fact is Brady cheated and lied as does the Patriots. You even supported that idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep making the charge that Brady "cheated and lied" and you've never backed it up with ANYTHING!   That Federal Judge...the one that the NFL cherry picked because they thought he'd rule in their favor...looked at the evidence in the Well's Report and asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  To say that he wasn't impressed by the NFL's case against Brady would be an understatement!
> 
> All I ever "supported" was that the Patriots broke a rule on where you could film from and paid the price for doing so!  In my opinion they were singled out for doing something that other teams did as well (and we know that from former NFL coaches that admitted that it was common practice to try and figure out the opponents signals) and then some Patriot haters in the New York NFL offices EIGHT YEARS LATER used THAT to declare that the Patriots deserved Draconian punishment for "Deflate Gate" a so called cheating scandal that they totally failed to prove ever took place!
Click to expand...

Of course I have backed up every single thing I have said. You just can't handle the truth.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, there are plenty of teams I don't like out there, but not to this extent.  Seems like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not his only one, I would expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Phallics' fault, Unk...when you've lived in your parent's basement for as long as he has...surfing the internet for pictures of jock straps...it's going to affect you "inter-personal" skills.  Look at who his only friend is here...Fart Boy...someone who's so delusional that he thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"!
Click to expand...

When you are losing the argument you resort to personal attacks. 

Your most honest comment was admitting the Patriots cheated.


----------



## Unkotare

Have you ever been to New England, hitler?


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?


For years


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
Click to expand...



When was the last time?


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
Click to expand...

Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
Click to expand...



And you manage to have absolutely no idea what the sporting milieu is in the area? Or do you want to just admit now you've been lying through your teeth?


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you manage to have absolutely no idea what the sporting milieu is in the area? Or do you want to just admit now you've been lying through your teeth?
Click to expand...

Not everyone swallows the Patriots or Brady's bullshit. There are people in NE who hold principles higher than a win while being dishonest.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you manage to have absolutely no idea what the sporting milieu is in the area? Or do you want to just admit now you've been lying through your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone swallows the Patriots or Brady's bullshit. There are people in NE who hold principles higher than a win while being dishonest.
Click to expand...



You're full of shit. This 'deflate' nonsense was bullshit from day 1, and just about everyone here supports Brady and the Pats. If "Should Goodell go fuck himself?" were put on a referendum in the 6 New England states, it would pass with 99.9% of the vote. Anyone who has been in or spoken with anyone from New England in the past 9 months would know that. So you...


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And you manage to have absolutely no idea what the sporting milieu is in the area? Or do you want to just admit now you've been lying through your teeth?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not everyone swallows the Patriots or Brady's bullshit. There are people in NE who hold principles higher than a win while being dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're full of shit. This 'deflate' nonsense was bullshit from day 1, and just about everyone here supports Brady and the Pats. If "Should Goodell go fuck himself?" were put on a referendum in the 6 New England states, it would pass with 99.9% of the vote. Anyone who has been in or spoken with anyone from New England in the past 9 months would know that. So you...
Click to expand...

who cares I know what I know i have cited the publications and you folks have your personal attacks in response and you call yourself Dripping Poop*

*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> I know what I know...




No, you don't. Several people who DO know what is happening in NE have corrected you, but you seem to lack the character to admit you are speaking out of ignorance.


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't. Several people who DO know what is happening in NE have corrected you, but you seem to lack the character to admit you are speaking out of ignorance.
Click to expand...

They have offered their skewed perspective I have spoken with some folks in the know in NE and around the league. I take all views and weigh based on facts, context etc. I have offered you people Boston based publications who are going after Brady. I get back meltdowns, drunken rants and dishonest comments which only serves to buttress my POV.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
Click to expand...


Try something the next time you're there, Phallics.  Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> I have spoken with some folks in the know in NE....




No, you haven't.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, there are plenty of teams I don't like out there, but not to this extent.  Seems like a personal problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not his only one, I would expect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not Phallics' fault, Unk...when you've lived in your parent's basement for as long as he has...surfing the internet for pictures of jock straps...it's going to affect you "inter-personal" skills.  Look at who his only friend is here...Fart Boy...someone who's so delusional that he thinks 9/11 was an "inside job"!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you are losing the argument you resort to personal attacks.
> 
> Your most honest comment was admitting the Patriots cheated.
Click to expand...


Dude, you've done nothing but attack people since this string started!  You and Fart Boy do little else.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> I take all views and weigh based on facts, context etc.......




No, you don't because there are no facts that support the nonsense and lies you keep trying to sell here.


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have spoken with some folks in the know in NE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, you haven't.
Click to expand...


I think he means Nebraska.


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.






That would be hilarious. The real question would be if he were to leave that bar through the door, a window, or on a stretcher.


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be hilarious. The real question would be if he were to leave that bar through the door, a window, or on a stretcher.
Click to expand...


He'd probably go through a window ON the stretcher, Unk...just as soon as the Paramedics heard what he got whacked for.


----------



## Oldstyle

And at the hospital he'd be slated for a colonoscopy after being diagnosed as having his head up his ass!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try something the next time you're there, Phallics.  Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.
Click to expand...

you admitted they cheated


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> And at the hospital he'd be slated for a colonoscopy after being diagnosed as having his head up his ass!





Oldstyle said:


> And at the hospital he'd be slated for a colonoscopy after being diagnosed as having his head up his ass!




He'd probably love that part!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever been to New England, hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try something the next time you're there, Phallics.  Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you admitted they cheated
Click to expand...


I admitted that they broke the NFL's rule on where you could film your opponents from...an infraction of the rules that gave them such an advantage that when it was taken away they struggled for the rest of that season!  Oh...wait!  They went through the regular season undefeated AFTER Spygate and only lost the Super Bowl on a miracle play proving that they didn't need to cheat to win.

So Phallics...how's your day going, little buddy?  I notice your Ravens got their butts spanked again. Hope you enjoyed every second of that, you whiny loser! 1-5 now?  Losing to the 1-4 49ers?  Ouch...that's gotta sting!


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the hospital he'd be slated for a colonoscopy after being diagnosed as having his head up his ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And at the hospital he'd be slated for a colonoscopy after being diagnosed as having his head up his ass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He'd probably love that part!
Click to expand...


Phallics is one strange dude...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the last time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Recently although I am still in NE a great deal of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try something the next time you're there, Phallics.  Go to a local bar and start talking smack about Tom Brady being a liar and a cheat in a real loud voice.  I've got a feeling that you'll find out first hand how people feel about Brady in New England.  The only question is who'd be the first one to punch your lights out...a guy or a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you admitted they cheated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I admitted that they broke the NFL's rule on where you could film your opponents from...an infraction of the rules that gave them such an advantage that when it was taken away they struggled for the rest of that season!  Oh...wait!  They went through the regular season undefeated AFTER Spygate and only lost the Super Bowl on a miracle play proving that they didn't need to cheat to win.
> 
> So Phallics...how's your day going, little buddy?  I notice your Ravens got their butts spanked again. Hope you enjoyed every second of that, you whiny loser!
Click to expand...

So then you again agreed they cheated.


----------



## Oldstyle

They broke a rule that other teams broke as well.  They paid the price for that rule violation.  They also demonstrated rather emphatically that year that they didn't need video tape of the opponent's side line to win games, coming one freak play from being  the first team EVER to win that number of games in one season!

Funny how obsessed you are with the Patriots breaking an obviously insignificant rule eight years ago but don't care at all about the Colts pumping in crowd noise to their stadium when their opponents had the ball on offense.


----------



## Oldstyle

Bottom line is this, Phallics...

Take away a first and third round draft pick from the Patriots...take away a million dollars from the team as well!

It still won't make your Ravens winners and it still won't keep Tom Brady from kicking your team's ass with cast offs and late round draft picks.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Bottom line is this, Phallics...
> 
> Take away a first and third round draft pick from the Patriots...take away a million dollars from the team as well!
> 
> It still won't make your Ravens winners and it still won't keep Tom Brady from kicking your team's ass with cast offs and late round draft picks.


Bottom line is the Patriots are cheaters everything after that is bullshit. No personal attack you can hurl will change that fact. I am a fan of good honest football.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Phallics...
> 
> Take away a first and third round draft pick from the Patriots...take away a million dollars from the team as well!
> 
> It still won't make your Ravens winners and it still won't keep Tom Brady from kicking your team's ass with cast offs and late round draft picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is the Patriots are cheaters everything after that is bullshit. No personal attack you can hurl will change that fact. I am a fan of good honest football.
Click to expand...


You "say" that, Phallics but you don't seem to have a problem with the Colts cheating....you don't seem to have a problem with the Bears cheating...while you're absolutely obsessed with the cheating that Tom Brady has allegedly done even though you can't come up with any proof that he did so.  Let's be honest...you're not a "fan"...you're a "hater".

So let's see...the Ravens go down to one of the worst teams in the NFL...while the Patriots put in another workmanlike job in a victory over the Colts.  So your day pretty much sucks...doesn't it?


----------



## Oldstyle

If it makes you feel better, little buddy, I can probably find some pictures of men in jock straps somewhere on the internet.  I know how happy those make you!

Then again...you probably already HAVE every one of those that's out there...oh, well...it was the thought that counts...right?


----------



## ChrisL

Pats are 5-0 now.  Alex's head must be spinning 360 degrees.


----------



## Oldstyle

LOL...it's gonna be SUCH a long season for Alex!  His Raven's are going down like the Hindenburg and the Patriots just keep on keeping on.  Gotta love it!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is this, Phallics...
> 
> Take away a first and third round draft pick from the Patriots...take away a million dollars from the team as well!
> 
> It still won't make your Ravens winners and it still won't keep Tom Brady from kicking your team's ass with cast offs and late round draft picks.
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is the Patriots are cheaters everything after that is bullshit. No personal attack you can hurl will change that fact. I am a fan of good honest football.
Click to expand...


yep,yep and yep.


----------



## Oldstyle

Poor Fart Boy...I don't know as Phallics is going to have it in him to show up today!  Yesterday was about as bad as it gets for a Ravens fan who obsessively hates the Patriots.  Losing to the 49ers?  

I see it as a karma thing...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



You're here.  You are the fart, and we all think you smell awful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from one of cheatriot apologist  trolls.^


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from one of cheatriot apologist  trolls.^


apologists LOL and deniers


----------



## Oldstyle

How about you apologize for how bad your Ravens are stinking up the NFL this season, Phallics!  You guys lost to the 49'ers?  That's totally karma, little buddy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> How about you apologize for how bad your Ravens are stinking up the NFL this season, Phallics!  You guys lost to the 49'ers?  That's totally karma, little buddy!


Ravens? huh?


----------



## Oldstyle

The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.  

I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.


..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you. 







Now get back to your chips fat boy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
Click to expand...


Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.  

Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
Click to expand...

Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.

Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.


Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
Click to expand...


I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.  

I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


Why does he always have to make shit up?  That's pretty pathetic and low down, IMO.  What an idiotic bunch of crap he posts.  Good grief.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why does he always have to make shit up?  That's pretty pathetic and low down, IMO.  What an idiotic bunch of crap he posts.  Good grief.
Click to expand...


What else can Phallics do, Chris?  He's a Ravens fan and they are gawd awful this year.  So he's become a Tom Brady obsessed hater.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
Click to expand...


OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."






Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Ravens?  Your team?  How bad WAS your week, Phallics?  The Patriots keep on winning and the Ravens keep on losing.
> 
> I think it's a karma thing little buddy!  The football gods are tired of your whining.
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
Click to expand...


http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300

I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"

Glad to see you are  telling another truth about what you think of Brady and the Patriots. First you say they are cheaters and now you say they are pansies.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"..




You never played any sport in your life, did you hitler jr?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..and the animal attraction that you have for me gets stronger and stronger everyday you weirdo. I have not posted here and you beckon me, beseech me to come and communicate with you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now get back to your chips fat boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
Click to expand...


Alex is a pansy ass fat old man.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Glad to see you are  telling another truth about what you think of Brady and the Patriots. First you say they are cheaters and now you say they are pansies.
Click to expand...


"Football is for pansies" is kind of an inside joke, Phallics.  I lived in a "mixed" house the last two years I was in college.  There were five of us...three football grad assistants and two hockey players.  We hockey players used to tease the football guys about how their sport wasn't as tough as hockey.

Goalies get hit by frozen rubber projectiles going 150 mph...often times right in the face.  Normal people duck when something comes comes screaming at them...goalies try to get in the way of it.  Gerry Cheevers who used to play goaltender for the Bruins back in the day used to draw stitches on his goalie mask every time he took a puck to the face...by the end of the season it was covered with stitches.  
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPn...4/S_Zt5svVLLI/s1600/hockey_goalie_mask_03.jpg


----------



## Oldstyle

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You never played any sport in your life, did you hitler jr?
Click to expand...


Phallics is a critic, Unk...not a participant!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from old fartstyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

It's Fart Boy...here to save the day for his boy, Phallics!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> It's Fart Boy...here to save the day for his boy, Phallics!



You can smell fart boy coming from a mile away!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from the cheatriot worshippers.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> the cheatriot worshippers.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Glad to see you are  telling another truth about what you think of Brady and the Patriots. First you say they are cheaters and now you say they are pansies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Football is for pansies" is kind of an inside joke, Phallics.  I lived in a "mixed" house the last two years I was in college.  There were five of us...three football grad assistants and two hockey players.  We hockey players used to tease the football guys about how their sport wasn't as tough as hockey.
> 
> Goalies get hit by frozen rubber projectiles going 150 mph...often times right in the face.  Normal people duck when something comes comes screaming at them...goalies try to get in the way of it.  Gerry Cheevers who used to play goaltender for the Bruins back in the day used to draw stitches on his goalie mask every time he took a puck to the face...by the end of the season it was covered with stitches.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPn...4/S_Zt5svVLLI/s1600/hockey_goalie_mask_03.jpg
Click to expand...

Still trying to back pedal. How sad for the fat man.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat boy?  I weigh five pounds more today than I did when I graduated college.  You see, unlike yourself, Phallics...I actually got out of mommy's basement and did stuff.
> 
> Animal attraction?  What the hell are you babbling about?  You're the one who's into jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady....not I.
> 
> 
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a pansy ass fat old man.
Click to expand...

I see the way you are treated by the men on this board and for good reason, so you get a pass today.

Anything about the OP?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fat in college, Fat in the head, Fat in life.
> 
> Now I get the whole thing with you falsely accusing me of posting pics of male private parts, you wanted me to and I refused so you conjured up this  horesecrap to get me to post with you and engage in your dark and perverse lifestyle. I bet that you realized that Brady could not give only fuck about you so you want to suck on my jock strap now. I say get lost and stick those sweaty, pudgy, cheetos-dust encrusted fingers of yours where the sun don't shine.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, thanks again for admitting the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a pansy ass fat old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the way you are treated by the men on this board and for good reason, so you get a pass today.
> 
> Anything about the OP?
Click to expand...


Look who's talking.  Lol.  My goodness.  *SMH*


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a pansy ass fat old man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see the way you are treated by the men on this board and for good reason, so you get a pass today.
> 
> Anything about the OP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look who's talking.  Lol.  My goodness.  *SMH*
Click to expand...








Just keep repeating to yourself. "I am not a loser, I am not a loser"





In your case it won't work, but it is better than getting your butt kicked here all day.


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> In your case it won't work, but it is better than getting your butt kicked here all day.






Do you really think that anyone but you and Conspiracy Boy are getting their assess kicked here, Jr.?


----------



## Alex.

Unkotare said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> In your case it won't work, but it is better than getting your butt kicked here all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think that anyone but you and Conspiracy Boy are getting their assess kicked here, Jr.?
Click to expand...

Dripping Poop*

*Urban Dictionary: Unkotare


----------



## Unkotare

Just you and Conspiracy Boy, hitler jr.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Glad to see you are  telling another truth about what you think of Brady and the Patriots. First you say they are cheaters and now you say they are pansies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Football is for pansies" is kind of an inside joke, Phallics.  I lived in a "mixed" house the last two years I was in college.  There were five of us...three football grad assistants and two hockey players.  We hockey players used to tease the football guys about how their sport wasn't as tough as hockey.
> 
> Goalies get hit by frozen rubber projectiles going 150 mph...often times right in the face.  Normal people duck when something comes comes screaming at them...goalies try to get in the way of it.  Gerry Cheevers who used to play goaltender for the Bruins back in the day used to draw stitches on his goalie mask every time he took a puck to the face...by the end of the season it was covered with stitches.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPn...4/S_Zt5svVLLI/s1600/hockey_goalie_mask_03.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to back pedal. How sad for the fat man.
Click to expand...

like clockwork,thats the norm for old fart style.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from the cheatriot worshippers.


the cheatriot worshippers are starting to come here in droves today.they are getting desperate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from the cheatriot worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriot worshippers are starting to come here in droves today.they are getting desperate.
Click to expand...

 didnt i call it? after i said this,one of them emerged out of the woodwork.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from the cheatriot worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriot worshippers are starting to come here in droves today.they are getting desperate.
Click to expand...


Desperate?  The Patriots are 5 and 0...what would we have to be desperate about?  Phallics' Ravens on the other hand totally suck this year.  HE is the very definition of the word, desperate!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> still another fart from the cheatriot worshippers.
> 
> 
> 
> the cheatriot worshippers are starting to come here in droves today.they are getting desperate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Desperate?  The Patriots are 5 and 0...what would we have to be desperate about?  Phallics' Ravens on the other hand totally suck this year.  HE is the very definition of the word, desperate!
Click to expand...

Ravens? huh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Can't even admit you're a fan now...can ya'?  Like I said...you're the very definition of desperate.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Can't even admit you're a fan now...can ya'?  Like I said...you're the very definition of desperate.


Never said I was Fat Man


----------



## Oldstyle

We know you are, Phallics...you're just too embarrassed to admit it!  You're a whiny Baltimore Ravens fan watching your team swirl round and round the toilet bowl before they get flushed for good.  It's why you hate Brady so much...because he breaks your little heart over and over and over again!


----------



## Oldstyle

So Jets and Patriots go at it tomorrow in the early game!  You should tune in, Phallics as see how GOOD football teams play!  Should be one of the better games of the year!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> We know you are, Phallics...you're just too embarrassed to admit it!  You're a whiny Baltimore Ravens fan watching your team swirl round and round the toilet bowl before they get flushed for good.  It's why you hate Brady so much...because he breaks your little heart over and over and over again!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> So Jets and Patriots go at it tomorrow in the early game!  You should tune in, Phallics as see how GOOD football teams play!  Should be one of the better games of the year!



Excited about the game today!  Woo hoo!    Go Pats!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you are, Phallics...you're just too embarrassed to admit it!  You're a whiny Baltimore Ravens fan watching your team swirl round and round the toilet bowl before they get flushed for good.  It's why you hate Brady so much...because he breaks your little heart over and over and over again!
Click to expand...


Gee, wonder what's on your mind, Phallics?


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Jets and Patriots go at it tomorrow in the early game!  You should tune in, Phallics as see how GOOD football teams play!  Should be one of the better games of the year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excited about the game today!  Woo hoo!    Go Pats!
Click to expand...


I'm a bit bummed, Chris...I'd like to watch it but I've got lessons booked all afternoon.  Have to see it on tape I guess.  You enjoy!


----------



## Oldstyle

Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

I notice Phallics was on the board just a few minutes ago but for some reason he's avoiding this string.  Poor Phallics...the Patriots remain undefeated and it's got to be KILLING him!  Now he's got to watch his 1-5 Ravens take on the 4-2 Cardinals playing out in Arizona!  Things just keep getting worse and worse...


----------



## Oldstyle

Cheer up, Phallics...Fart Boy still loves ya'!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!



Woot!!!    Patriots rule.  They all can continue to drool!    Lol.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!


It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
Click to expand...


No matter how many games they win...I still lose?  With that logic...no matter how many games the Ravens lose...you still win?

Your problem, Phallics is that you're "hung" on the accomplishments of Tom Brady and the Patriots and it's a miserable day for you every time they win.  That's the difference between a hater and a fan.


----------



## Oldstyle

Chris Carter on Mike & Mike this morning said that Tom Brady could win with the Washington Generals.  Unlike yourself...he recognizes greatness.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how many games they win...I still lose?  With that logic...no matter how many games the Ravens lose...you still win?
> 
> Your problem, Phallics is that you're "hung" on the accomplishments of Tom Brady and the Patriots and it's a miserable day for you every time they win.  That's the difference between a hater and a fan.
Click to expand...

Yes you lose as a person. No one who has a strong sense of self would place so  so much of their identity on the accomplishments of another man or group of men.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Chris Carter on Mike & Mike this morning said that Tom Brady could win with the Washington Generals.  *Unlike yourself...he recognizes greatness.*



^^^
Case in point


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how many games they win...I still lose?  With that logic...no matter how many games the Ravens lose...you still win?
> 
> Your problem, Phallics is that you're "hung" on the accomplishments of Tom Brady and the Patriots and it's a miserable day for you every time they win.  That's the difference between a hater and a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you lose as a person. No one who has a strong sense of self would place so  so much of their identity on the accomplishments of another man or group of men.
Click to expand...


Dude, my "self" was teaching golf yesterday afternoon when that game was played!  That's my "identity" no matter if the Patriots win or lose.  You're the obsessed one...not I!  A true fan roots for their team and takes pleasure when they do well...a hater (which you so obviously are!) roots against a team and takes pleasure when they struggle.


----------



## Oldstyle

I think your negative karma is biting you in the arse, Phallics...if you weren't so obsessed...you'd see that!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how many games they win...I still lose?  With that logic...no matter how many games the Ravens lose...you still win?
> 
> Your problem, Phallics is that you're "hung" on the accomplishments of Tom Brady and the Patriots and it's a miserable day for you every time they win.  That's the difference between a hater and a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you lose as a person. No one who has a strong sense of self would place so  so much of their identity on the accomplishments of another man or group of men.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, my "self" was teaching golf yesterday afternoon when that game was played!  That's my "identity" no matter if the Patriots win or lose.  You're the obsessed one...not I!  A true fan roots for their team and takes pleasure when they do well...a hater (which you so obviously are!) roots against a team and takes pleasure when they struggle.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle:"Dude, my "self" was teaching golf yesterday"

Who cares, the fact remains that you speak about Brady and his wife like you are he and she is with thee. Low self esteem, low self image. Go smoke jack's joint you will feel better especially after you just had to name drop that one like it meant anything to anyone else.


Oldstyle: My name is OLDSTYLE and this is my flag.


----------



## Oldstyle

I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.  

The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!


Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"

If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.

Who is this picture of?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
Click to expand...


I'm five pounds heavier now then when I graduated from college back in 1978!  I don't have "pudgy little feet"...I wear a size 12!  My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!  Could you possibly be any more wrong than you are?

The only reason you feel shame and self doubt is because your world is built around hating Tom Brady and the Patriots...and he keeps playing better and better!  Get a life, Dude!  What you're doing with it at the moment is pretty damn pathetic!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm five pounds heavier now then when I graduated from college back in 1978!  I don't have "pudgy little feet"...I wear a size 12!  My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!  Could you possibly be any more wrong than you are?
> 
> The only reason you feel shame and self doubt is because your world is built around hating Tom Brady and the Patriots...and he keeps playing better and better!  Get a life, Dude!  What you're doing with it at the moment is pretty damn pathetic!
Click to expand...


I knew you could not answer who was in the picture. That is Steve Spagnuolo your VERY GOOD friend, the guy you knew in college and you did not recognize him! Smells like a lying rat to me! You are a lying sack of Brady jockstraps. Now take your pudgy sweaty little  size 2's and scurry off somewhere where you can squeal and cry because you have also been found out to be a liar just like Tom Brady and the Patriots.



A photograph of the Springfield College seniors on the 1981 football team. The people in the photograph are [front row L to R] *Steve Spagnuolo*, John Giusti, Bob Gerena, Jim Collis, Joe Ennis; [2nd row L to R] Bob Intemann, John Vella, Tony Green, Gary Crowell, and John Lalikos. [3rd row L to R] Dick Sheehan, Ray Handy, Paul Ferraro, John Richardson, and Jim Kirchberger.


Lying sack of jock straps is name dropping lying sack!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
Click to expand...

thats funny that old fart style says he really enjoys seeing brady do his thing.Yeah he really enjoys liars and cheaters lie through their teeth which is why he loves the cheats so much.lol


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No matter how many games they win...I still lose?  With that logic...no matter how many games the Ravens lose...you still win?
> 
> Your problem, Phallics is that you're "hung" on the accomplishments of Tom Brady and the Patriots and it's a miserable day for you every time they win.  That's the difference between a hater and a fan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you lose as a person. No one who has a strong sense of self would place so  so much of their identity on the accomplishments of another man or group of men.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats funny that old fart style says he really enjoys seeing brady do his thing.Yeah he really enjoys liars and cheaters lie through their teeth which is why he loves the cheats so much.lol
Click to expand...



That is OFS alright watching every move Brady makes


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm five pounds heavier now then when I graduated from college back in 1978!  I don't have "pudgy little feet"...I wear a size 12!  My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!  Could you possibly be any more wrong than you are?
> 
> The only reason you feel shame and self doubt is because your world is built around hating Tom Brady and the Patriots...and he keeps playing better and better!  Get a life, Dude!  What you're doing with it at the moment is pretty damn pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you could not answer who was in the picture. That is Steve Spagnuolo your VERY GOOD friend, the guy you knew in college and you did not recognize him! Smells like a lying rat to me! You are a lying sack of Brady jockstraps. Now take your pudgy sweaty little  size 2's and scurry off somewhere where you can squeal and cry because you have also been found out to be a liar just like Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> A photograph of the Springfield College seniors on the 1981 football team. The people in the photograph are [front row L to R] *Steve Spagnuolo*, John Giusti, Bob Gerena, Jim Collis, Joe Ennis; [2nd row L to R] Bob Intemann, John Vella, Tony Green, Gary Crowell, and John Lalikos. [3rd row L to R] Dick Sheehan, Ray Handy, Paul Ferraro, John Richardson, and Jim Kirchberger.
> 
> 
> Lying sack of jock straps is name dropping lying sack!
Click to expand...


I hate to break this to you Sparky but that picture is too small to make out who any of those guys are!  I knew a Gary Crowell back then too and I can't for the life of me tell if that's him in that picture.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing on the football field but I think most REAL fans of the game enjoy watching Brady play.  I enjoy his mastery of the game just as I enjoyed Joe Montana, Drew Brees and Peyton Manning's mastery of the game.
> 
> The very last thing I'd be doing is watching a game because I'm hoping to see a team I hate lose.  That's YOUR gig, Phallics...not mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: "I readily admit that I enjoy watching Tom Brady do his thing"
> 
> If that is only what you did I agree. What you do is run to the keyboard tripping over your pudgy little feet exclaiming in your falsetto voice "the Patriots won" then attempting to make others feel shame and self doubt. That is a sure fire sign that you have no sense of self. The next thing was name dropping like it means anything.
> 
> Who is this picture of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm five pounds heavier now then when I graduated from college back in 1978!  I don't have "pudgy little feet"...I wear a size 12!  My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!  Could you possibly be any more wrong than you are?
> 
> The only reason you feel shame and self doubt is because your world is built around hating Tom Brady and the Patriots...and he keeps playing better and better!  Get a life, Dude!  What you're doing with it at the moment is pretty damn pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew you could not answer who was in the picture. That is Steve Spagnuolo your VERY GOOD friend, the guy you knew in college and you did not recognize him! Smells like a lying rat to me! You are a lying sack of Brady jockstraps. Now take your pudgy sweaty little  size 2's and scurry off somewhere where you can squeal and cry because you have also been found out to be a liar just like Tom Brady and the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> A photograph of the Springfield College seniors on the 1981 football team. The people in the photograph are [front row L to R] *Steve Spagnuolo*, John Giusti, Bob Gerena, Jim Collis, Joe Ennis; [2nd row L to R] Bob Intemann, John Vella, Tony Green, Gary Crowell, and John Lalikos. [3rd row L to R] Dick Sheehan, Ray Handy, Paul Ferraro, John Richardson, and Jim Kirchberger.
> 
> 
> Lying sack of jock straps is name dropping lying sack!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you Sparky but that picture is too small to make out who any of those guys are!
Click to expand...

Ok douchy boy if it was too small you should have said something.

The uniforms are very clear as is the markings for the college.

You are a lying sack of dung. You just wanted to try and impress me. I saw through your crap from day 1.


----------



## Oldstyle

You can tell those are Springfield College uniforms?  How?  

I wouldn't have the faintest idea what a Springfield College football jersey looks like because I've never seen them play.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You can tell those are Springfield College uniforms?  How?
> 
> I wouldn't have the faintest idea what a Springfield College football jersey looks like because I've never seen them play.


well you claim to have been friends with Spags when he was in college. I recognized his face maybe my eyes are better than yours, maybe your were concentrating on another  focal point in the photo.


----------



## Oldstyle

I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.


You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.

Liar liar>>>>


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
Click to expand...


Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.
Click to expand...

So now you change the story from you and Spags were old friends to you knew him for one year. That is why I think you be fibbing.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you change the story from you and Spags were old friends to you knew him for one year. That is why I think you be fibbing.
Click to expand...


What would you call a friend from that far back...a new friend?  I only knew him for one year because he was only at UMass for one year.  After that he coached all over the place...Maine, UConn, Rutgers, Barcelona...  I don't even know what happened to Steve Telander...the last time I knew he was coaching at Missouri...and he was my roomate for two years!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you change the story from you and Spags were old friends to you knew him for one year. That is why I think you be fibbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you call a friend from that far back...a new friend?  I only knew him for one year because he was only at UMass for one year.  After that he coached all over the place...Maine, UConn, Rutgers, Barcelona...  I don't even know what happened to Steve Telander...the last time I knew he was coaching at Missouri...and he was my roomate for two years!
Click to expand...

What you said was entirely different and couched in such a way to give the impression that you and he were very good and close friends. Nothing but a lie, smoke and  mirrors.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was friends with 3 UMass graduate assistants from back then, Spags, Steve Telander and Jerry Kelly.  Telander went on to coach at UTEP under Bob Stull and one of the assistants on that team was Andy Reid.  Spags became friends with Reid when he visited Telander at UTEP and Reid brought Spags into the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you change the story from you and Spags were old friends to you knew him for one year. That is why I think you be fibbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you call a friend from that far back...a new friend?  I only knew him for one year because he was only at UMass for one year.  After that he coached all over the place...Maine, UConn, Rutgers, Barcelona...  I don't even know what happened to Steve Telander...the last time I knew he was coaching at Missouri...and he was my roomate for two years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you said was entirely different and couched in such a way to give the impression that you and he were very good and close friends. Nothing but a lie, smoke and  mirrors.
Click to expand...


I said we were friends.  Not close friends...friends.  I see very few of the people I was friends with back then because our lives have gone in different directions.  I've lived in Boston, in Aspen, in Las Vegas, in Wilmington NC, and now down in Florida.  I've got friends from all of those places.  You'd understand how that works, Phallics if you'd ever gotten out of your parent's basement and done something!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You full of poopy you never were friends with Spags.
> 
> Liar liar>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopy?  Really?  I managed a nightclub called Poor Richards and half the UMass football team worked there as doormen.  I was friends with Dennis Fenton who went on to play for the Patriots.  I was friends with Bruce Kimball who went on to play for the Giants.  I was friends with Gary Pearson who got drafted by the Seattle Seahawks.  I was friends with Bobby Ross who was the UMass placekicker and ended up owning a nightclub called Justin Ryan's that I also managed.  I knew Spags for the one year he was at UMass and then he left Amherst to do an internship with the Washington Redskins.  It's a small town.  Why you think I'm lying to you...you'll have to explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So now you change the story from you and Spags were old friends to you knew him for one year. That is why I think you be fibbing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would you call a friend from that far back...a new friend?  I only knew him for one year because he was only at UMass for one year.  After that he coached all over the place...Maine, UConn, Rutgers, Barcelona...  I don't even know what happened to Steve Telander...the last time I knew he was coaching at Missouri...and he was my roomate for two years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you said was entirely different and couched in such a way to give the impression that you and he were very good and close friends. Nothing but a lie, smoke and  mirrors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said we were friends.  Not close friends...friends.  I see very few of the people I was friends with back then because our lives have gone in different directions.  I've lived in Boston, in Aspen, in Las Vegas, in Wilmington NC, and now down in Florida.  I've got friends from all of those places.  You'd understand how that works, Phallics if you'd ever gotten out of your parent's basement and done something!
Click to expand...

Friends I keep close to me, mere acquaintances come and go in life. You lied just like your heroes.


----------



## Oldstyle

Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?

Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.


Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
Click to expand...


How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.



Patriots have a real problem lately. They just can't cheat at all. Keep getting caught. Need to hire somoene to help em figure that out.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
Click to expand...

You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.

I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts. 



I found a picture of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen. 

You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.


----------



## MeBelle




----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
Click to expand...


You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!  

Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.



The question is, why does he care so much?  He is having a VERY difficult time staying on topic and is just lashing out now.  Very typical behavior from this poster.  

Anyway, the Pats are doing great.  Like I told Alex and the others, the Pats do not NEED to cheat because they are a great team.  Anyone who knows squat about football can see that.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, why does he care so much?  He is having a VERY difficult time staying on topic and is just lashing out now.  Very typical behavior from this poster.
> 
> Anyway, the Pats are doing great.  Like I told Alex and the others, the Pats do not NEED to cheat because they are a great team.  Anyone who knows squat about football can see that.
Click to expand...


He's obsessive.  He hates the Patriots and Tom Brady because they beat up on the Ravens.  He's lashing out now because the Ravens are 1-6 and the Patriots are 6-0!  It's pretty much a nightmare scenario for Phallics.  He's maintained that the only reason Brady and the Patriots win is because they cheat...yet even though they are the most scrutinized team EVER to play in the NFL they keep right on winning.  Brady in that game against the Jets was about as good a performance as you'll ever see at quarterback.  He absolutely carved up a Jets defense that came into that game as the number one defense in the league.  You've gotta know that absolutely drives Phallics CRAZY!  I picture him sitting in front of his television set and doing this when Brady completed that pass on third and 17...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
Click to expand...

Please stop lying.

That was not a compliment OFS.

BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
Click to expand...


That would be the imaginary youth football team that you're the imaginary coach of?  I'm sure they laughed their asses off, Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

Maybe while you're imagining that, Phallics...you can imagine that your Ravens aren't 1-6 and the Patriots aren't 6-0?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the imaginary youth football team that you're the imaginary coach of?  I'm sure they laughed their asses off, Phallics!
Click to expand...

You are such a butthurt sourpuss.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> 
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the imaginary youth football team that you're the imaginary coach of?  I'm sure they laughed their asses off, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a butthurt sourpuss.
Click to expand...


What would I possibly have to be "butthurt" about, Phallics!  I'm a Patriots fan.  Life is good!
You on the other hand are a Ravens fan...which means you are the very EPITOME of "butthurt"!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the imaginary youth football team that you're the imaginary coach of?  I'm sure they laughed their asses off, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a butthurt sourpuss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would I possibly have to be "butthurt" about, Phallics!  I'm a Patriots fan.  Life is good!
> You on the other hand are a Ravens fan...which means you are the very EPITOME of "butthurt"!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "What would I possibly have to be "butthurt" about,"

Look in the mirror


----------



## Oldstyle

Like I said...what would I have to be butthurt about?


----------



## Oldstyle

Ridiculous: Grown Ravens Fan Goes Crazy During Baltimore-Denver Game Screaming And Crying Like A Baby | New Video


----------



## Oldstyle

You Ravens fans on the other hand are losing your shit!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Like I said...what would I have to be butthurt about?


Like I said look in the mirror.

Incidentally, I has told you several times which team and the years I liked. Seems like you have issues other than poor character traits and bad judgment.


----------



## Oldstyle

You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

1-6, Phallics...1-6!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!


Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.


Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.

BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
Click to expand...


Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
Click to expand...


No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.


----------



## Oldstyle

I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!


Oldtsyle: "I need help"


Yes you do.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
Click to expand...


You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!


----------



## Oldstyle

You're the POSTER CHILD on this board for taking things out of context.


----------



## Oldstyle

The entity here that REALLY needs help is your 1-6 Ravens, Phallics.  I think we both know their record is why you've become such a bitter "hater" this year!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
Click to expand...

You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
Click to expand...


So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
Click to expand...

Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."

The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.

I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.

How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
Click to expand...


Now you've got a problem with the size of my feet?  Seriously?  You are one of the most pathetic, obsessive and downright STRANGE persons I've ever run across, Phallics!

How do I think the Patriots will do tonight?  I think they'll win.  Why?   Because they have the best quarterback ever to play the position under center.  I think they might just run the table this year to show idiots like yourself that the REASON they win is because they outwork the opposition!  As improbable a task as that is in the current NFL they have proven themselves to be one of the few teams that has a shot at doing so.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
Click to expand...


He accuses me of ALL kinds of things.  There is no shortage of really, really messed up loons on this board who focus in on people as a "target."  He has an obsessive hatred problem, like so many others who post here.  But you just have to remind yourself that these are the same people who would be otherwise walking the streets doing some messed up things if not for their internet access.   

Thank you for the compliment, BTW.  I appreciate that.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
Click to expand...


You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need help?  You're the one who's into jockstraps, strange pictures of midgets and Tom Brady!  You're the one who's rooting for a team that's 1-6!  You're the one who's spent most of their life sitting in their parents basement!  You're the one who has an imaginary youth football team that you send imaginary texts to!  Your whole life is a meltdown, little buddy!  It's what you DO!  It's who you ARE!
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
Click to expand...


Go away?  You are telling him to go away on HIS own thread?  How about YOU go away?  Hmm?  That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## ChrisL

I cannot believe there are adults who conduct themselves in this manner.  Shocking.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtsyle: "I need help"
> 
> 
> Yes you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
Click to expand...


Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You whine about "typos", Phallics but you misquote people on a daily basis.  Please don't attribute things to me that I never said.  It's sleazy and when you do it...YOU are sleazy!
> 
> 
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
Click to expand...

I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.

Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.

Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need help go away. Seek the same therapist as your dominatrix chrisl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
Click to expand...


Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?

Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!

Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
Click to expand...


Obviously, we don't have anything to worry about.  The Pats are having a great year, just like we knew they would.    Those panty wetters who can't stop crying about the Patriots are the ones who need diapers, I think.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing."


Now you get your special award.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
Click to expand...


Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
Click to expand...



  Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot so they can talk about how much they have their head up brady and belicheats asses.


btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually  made ME much happier by far than they did you two  the year tom brady won his first superbowl and  beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.

incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first  superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.

i was partying till the wee hours of the night  it was the happiest moment in my life almost.

its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world  to actually happen to me.

I feel sorry for Huggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.

that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the Rams recievers.

that would have been tough for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.barf.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot so they can talk about how much they have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
> 
> 
> btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually  made ME much happier by far than they did you two  the year tom brady won his first superbowl and  beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.
> 
> incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first  superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.
> 
> i was partying till the we hours it was the happiest moment in my life almost.
> 
> its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world  to actually happen to me.
> 
> I feel sorry for Guggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.
> 
> that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the rams recievers. that would have been tought for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.



9/11:"chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot"

This would be their wedding song while they wear their Patriot jerseys to get hitched

*Hank William Sr - Your Cheatin Heart*


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
Click to expand...


Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now Chris is a "dominatrix"?  Why...because she's a Patriots fan? Or did you earlier accuse her of being a drunk and now some sort of sexual deviant because she finds you pathetic?  I don't know Chris except from here but she seems to be perfectly normal and a rather nice person.  You on the other hand are pretty warped.  Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldtstyle: "Some of the things that are rattling around inside that little brain of yours are downright disturbing, Phallics."
> 
> The idea that you have lied and got caught  when  you could not recognize a person whom you called a friend with this name dropping nonsense, your incessant need to talk about how big your feet are, the fact that you have called the Patriots cheaters, and Pansies for playing football, this fantasy life you have dreamed up then get angry and start bragging about another man's wife and his accomplishments when challenged all point to  no self esteem, no positive self image. You are no different than ChrisL in fact I think there is a good possibility you are both the same person.
> 
> I have tried to help you as much as I can. I do feel good that I have convinced you to start telling the truth the result is when you admitted the Patriots were cheaters. Progress not perfection is the watchword and you did not become this way overnight, it will take time.
> 
> How do you think the Patriots will do tonight? The challenge is getting past the new allegations against Brady and team members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see?  Again he brings up my name and tries to imply something insulting.  I haven't even posted in this thread in DAYS.  Obsessive hatred will eat him up some day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
Click to expand...


Weather is on our side tonight!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot so they can talk about how much they have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
> 
> 
> btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually  made ME much happier by far than they did you two  the year tom brady won his first superbowl and  beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.
> 
> incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first  superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.
> 
> i was partying till the we hours it was the happiest moment in my life almost.
> 
> its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world  to actually happen to me.
> 
> I feel sorry for Guggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.
> 
> that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the rams recievers. that would have been tought for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11:"chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot"
> 
> This would be their wedding song while they wear their Patriot jerseys to get hitched
> 
> *Hank William Sr - Your Cheatin Heart*
Click to expand...

it must kill them that i was the happiest man alive when the cheats beat the stank louis LAMBS team.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
Click to expand...

I see clouds.


----------



## ChrisL

Touchdown Patriots!!!  Opening drive TD, 4 minutes into the first quarter!


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see clouds.
Click to expand...


It is a JOKE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics obviously has "issues",  Chris.  He resorts to personal attacks when he's losing arguments.  He resorts to misquoting people for the same reason.  It's not the behavior of someone with integrity.  With someone like him...you should take being attacked as a badge of honor.
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
Click to expand...

I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!

Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.

This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not lost anything. I got you to be honest regarding the Patriots, you said they were cheaters. I got you to be honest about the game of football, you said football is for pansies. I got you to be honest about the person you called a good friend, Steve Spagnuolo when I posted a picture of him  you simply did not recognize him or tell me who he was. I got you to be honest about about a  whole variety of topics and  issues including your self disclosed relationship with Jack Nicholson and his joint.
> 
> Now all you have to do is follow the simple steps I have laid out: When you feel the urge to lie, say to yourself "I will tell the truth, I will tell the truth" I know you cannot handle the truth but try.
> 
> Now the fun stuff,  place both hands down the front of your pants, there yet? OK those things are called balls. Don't be afraid I know they are new to you. The good news! Congratulations!!!! you have finally grown a set of balls. Now you can throw away those adult diapers  you have been wearing and put on your big boy pants and accept who you are. Now get out there an give em hell, Tiger!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
Click to expand...


Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!


----------



## sealybobo

You can tell


ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've seen it all...the guy who's spent most of his adult life living in mom's basement...is telling me to grow a set?
> 
> Let's see...over the years my "hobbies" have included playing hockey goalie, martial arts, rock climbing, mountain biking, riding motorcycles and extreme skiing...but you don't think I've got "balls"?  You get more amusing with each passing day, Phallics!  While you were sitting on your ass in mom's basement...I actually had a life.  So did Spags.  So did Jack.  So has Tom Brady!  The only one who HASN'T...is you!
> 
> Perhaps if you spent less time with your hands down the front of your pants you wouldn't be such a freak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
Click to expand...

You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.

Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out!  Patriot's logo cloud!    Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
Click to expand...


He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.
Click to expand...

NE and Packers is who I hope play in Superbowl then I'm rooting for Aaron Rodgers. He deserves a 2nd ring.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.
Click to expand...

Or I hope cam Newton beats Brady. Sorry but pats have enough rings.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or I hope cam Newton beats Brady. Sorry but pats have enough rings.
Click to expand...


Well, of course, I would be rooting for my Pats!    The Pats need rings for every finger!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Oops!  Don't look now, but the Pats just got an interception!    Where's Alex at?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Oops!  Don't look now, but the Pats just got an interception!    Where's Alex at?


Even though they're only down 12 I would be shocked to see Miami pull off the upset but you never know. Miami will try to make adjustments. So far they look as bad as the lions.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops!  Don't look now, but the Pats just got an interception!    Where's Alex at?
> 
> 
> 
> Even though they're only down 12 I would be shocked to see Miami pull off the upset but you never know. Miami will try to make adjustments. So far they look as bad as the lions.
Click to expand...


Touch down Patriots!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Oops!  Don't look now, but the Pats just got an interception!    Where's Alex at?


Cincinnati packers broncos and panthers are all undefeated too. That's amazing.

Funny the giants and colts have crappy records but are leading their divisions. Arizona too. 

And will Seattle be relevant? 

I can't wait for Brady and one of the other undefeateds to meet.

I don't think broncos or panthers are as good as new or gb packers.


----------



## ChrisL

Not as exciting a game as last week, that's for sure.  Miami is not as good as the Jets.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Not as exciting a game as last week, that's for sure.  Miami is not as good as the Jets.


One touchdown its a game again


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as exciting a game as last week, that's for sure.  Miami is not as good as the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> One touchdown its a game again
Click to expand...


I don't know.  The Dolphins don't seem to be putting up too much of a fight.  The Jets actually gave us hard time.  It's 22-7 now.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Enough of that and you will see anything. Now it is Patriots in the heavens. You have had more than your share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.
Click to expand...

 I think Sue intentionally stepped on your boy


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not as exciting a game as last week, that's for sure.  Miami is not as good as the Jets.
> 
> 
> 
> One touchdown its a game again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  The Dolphins don't seem to be putting up too much of a fight.  The Jets actually gave us hard time.  It's 22-7 now.
Click to expand...

Now it's over


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloud shaped like Patriots logo is indisputable evidence weather is on their side
> 
> 
> 
> I dislike andumbakin Sue so much I'm rooting for the pats. Gronk just scored!
> 
> Hey Miami, was Sue worth the money? NE isn't even double teaming him.
> 
> This is why you don't give a guy with a bad attitude a big contract. Sue worked his ass off to earn that contract but now he's filthy rich so he don't give a rats ass. Ha ha Miami. Yes the Lions blow without him but he wasn't worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gronk is actually quite a nice guy.  He is like a gentle giant.  He loves puppies and kittens!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can tell what you see is what you get with gronk. That lovable but competitive jokster is probably the best teammate.
> 
> Maybe I'm a racist but I love great white athletes like gronk. Not too many of them. Also why I root for jj watts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a great player and his teammates seem to like him.  That's what's important to me!    He is a play maker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Sue intentionally stepped on your boy
Click to expand...


Looked like it was unintentional to me after seeing the replay.  Anyways.  It's 28-7 now.  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

Why can't the lions do this?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Why can't the lions do this?



Maybe next will be their year.


----------



## ChrisL

Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a blow out!    But a close game is always more exciting, IMO.  As long as we win anyway!  Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a blow out!    But a close game is always more exciting, IMO.  As long as we win anyway!  Lol.


I don't understand why football teams don't ever put their 2nd string qb's in now. Give them some real game experience.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a blow out!    But a close game is always more exciting, IMO.  As long as we win anyway!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why football teams don't ever put their 2nd string qb's in now. Give them some real game experience.
Click to expand...


Because they want to win!  We've done that before when we've been ahead and have ended up coming close to losing.  I can't remember any specific games, but I know that has happened to us before.  Probably play off games.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a blow out!    But a close game is always more exciting, IMO.  As long as we win anyway!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why football teams don't ever put their 2nd string qb's in now. Give them some real game experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they want to win!  We've done that before when we've been ahead and have ended up coming close to losing.  I can't remember any specific games, but I know that has happened to us before.  Probably play off games.
Click to expand...

Holy c rap ne put their back up qb in!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I don't mind a blow out!    But a close game is always more exciting, IMO.  As long as we win anyway!  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why football teams don't ever put their 2nd string qb's in now. Give them some real game experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because they want to win!  We've done that before when we've been ahead and have ended up coming close to losing.  I can't remember any specific games, but I know that has happened to us before.  Probably play off games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy c rap ne put their back up qb in!
Click to expand...


No way.  People want to see Tommy Boy.    It's not a play off game, so I don't see any need to take him out.


----------



## ChrisL

If he is feeling fine and wants to continue to play, which is probably the case, then they shouldn't take him out, IMO.  Games would kind of suck if they did that for every game.


----------



## ChrisL

It's 36-7 and that's game!  Yessss, 7-0 for the Patriots now.


----------



## Oldstyle

Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...

Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!


----------



## Oldstyle

And that Patriots defense keeps looking better and better!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!



They probably don't even watch the Pats play.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
Click to expand...


My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp! 

You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
Click to expand...


I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
Click to expand...

Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.


----------



## Oldstyle

What I love most about Phallics is how he'll spend two weeks insulting someone with claims that they are an alcoholic, or fat, or a midget, or a liar...and then whine about "personal attacks" if someone slightly returns the favor!

Then there is Fart Boy...who spends weeks commenting on the posts of people he has on "ignore"!  Who does that?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
Click to expand...


Come on, Phallics...it's obvious that the world revolves around Tom Brady...not Chris!  Hope you enjoyed that game last night as much as I did, little buddy!  I was thinking of you throughout most of the second half!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What I love most about Phallics is how he'll spend two weeks insulting someone with claims that they are an alcoholic, or fat, or a midget, or a liar...and then whine about "personal attacks" if someone slightly returns the favor!
> 
> Then there is Fart Boy...who spends weeks commenting on the posts of people he has on "ignore"!  Who does that?


That is your obtuse interpretation. I gave  you your trophy there is no more I can help you with.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on, Phallics...it's obvious that the world revolves around Tom Brady...not Chris!  Hope you enjoyed that game last night as much as I did, little buddy!  I was thinking of you throughout most of the second half!
Click to expand...


Good game for us Pats fans anyways!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love most about Phallics is how he'll spend two weeks insulting someone with claims that they are an alcoholic, or fat, or a midget, or a liar...and then whine about "personal attacks" if someone slightly returns the favor!
> 
> Then there is Fart Boy...who spends weeks commenting on the posts of people he has on "ignore"!  Who does that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is your obtuse interpretation. I gave  you your trophy there is no more I can help you with.
Click to expand...


Don't sell yourself short, Phallics!  You're the gift that keeps on giving this season!  You have no idea how much I enjoy imagining you squirming miserably with each successive Patriots victory.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I love most about Phallics is how he'll spend two weeks insulting someone with claims that they are an alcoholic, or fat, or a midget, or a liar...and then whine about "personal attacks" if someone slightly returns the favor!
> 
> Then there is Fart Boy...who spends weeks commenting on the posts of people he has on "ignore"!  Who does that?
> 
> 
> 
> That is your obtuse interpretation. I gave  you your trophy there is no more I can help you with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't sell yourself short, Phallics!  You're the gift that keeps on giving this season!  You have no idea how much I enjoy imagining you squirming miserably with successive Patriots victory.
Click to expand...

Oldstyle:

self satisfaction: 0%

positive self image: 0%
feeling of self worth: 0%

Vicarious satisfaction: 100%


----------



## Oldstyle

LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...

Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)


----------



## Valerie

seven and oh... without even _cheating_!!!  



*Here's the truly spooky part; New England hasn't come close to reaching its peak*

MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak


----------



## Valerie




----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from the cheatriot trolls who all have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> three farts in a row from the cheatriot trolls who all have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses.



There are two "trolls" on this thread...one of them is Phallics and the other is you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another fart from old fartstyle.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)


That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.

You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"

It goes something like this:

There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
He has not gotten any in a while,
So he looks at Tom Brady,
and says with a smile,
"If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".

Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from old fartstyle.


What's amusing is that the board's biggest troll...YOU...accuses others of being trolls!  You are the epitome of what a troll is...you post nothing of substance...you simply insult and you do so from behind the shelter of the ignore feature!  You, sir...are the poster child for internet cowardice.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.
> 
> You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".
> 
> Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.
Click to expand...


Let me get this straight...you talk to your children's football team about getting some?  And you consider that to be a valuable lesson for them?  You really are a freak, Phallics...


----------



## Oldstyle

I'd be concerned for the welfare of the little tykes...except I'm pretty sure they only exist in your strange little mind...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

three farts in a row from you old fartstyle.


----------



## Oldstyle

The boards biggest troll in all his stanky glory!


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
Click to expand...

I still want her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.

so very true indeed. and old man who obviously who has no friends or anyone to talk to him so he needs attention on the net.lol

old fart style is so desperate for attention he talks to himself actually thinking i read hid drival.now THAT is truly sad as any intelligent person would agree.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> so very true indeed. and old man who obviously who has no friends or anyone to talk to him so he needs attention on the net.lol
> 
> old fart style is so desperate for attention he talks to himself actually thinking i read hid drival.now THAT is truly sad as any intelligent person would agree.


Pathetic, he is the butt of every joke the boys tell,  they have made into a caricature of what he is on here. They impersonate him saying I know so&so plumping out their chests and speaking in an exaggerated Bahston accent.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
Click to expand...

You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


>


 hey lady,nice to see you have no morals like old fartstyle and chrissy as well,that you are a fan of liars,cheaters,and murderers.thanks for showing your integrity.people like you,chrissy and old fart style,are fans of hitler and stalin no doubt as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
Click to expand...

old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was a varsity athlete in college.  I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated.  I weigh 190 now.  I've never been fat...nor do I intend to ever become fat.
> 
> I never accused you of posting pictures of "male private parts"...I did however point out your rather strange fixation with jock straps and naked pictures of Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldfartStyle: "I was a varsity athlete in college."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing tacking dummy for the varsity team is not the type of "athletics" to brag about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> http://tse1.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.M975a7cae941eb9f75fdc4708d6e12028H0&pid=15.1&P=0&w=300&h=300
> 
> I played hockey...goaltender to be specific.  Football is for pansies!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Glad to see you are  telling another truth about what you think of Brady and the Patriots. First you say they are cheaters and now you say they are pansies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Football is for pansies" is kind of an inside joke, Phallics.  I lived in a "mixed" house the last two years I was in college.  There were five of us...three football grad assistants and two hockey players.  We hockey players used to tease the football guys about how their sport wasn't as tough as hockey.
> 
> Goalies get hit by frozen rubber projectiles going 150 mph...often times right in the face.  Normal people duck when something comes comes screaming at them...goalies try to get in the way of it.  Gerry Cheevers who used to play goaltender for the Bruins back in the day used to draw stitches on his goalie mask every time he took a puck to the face...by the end of the season it was covered with stitches.
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw3uzPn...4/S_Zt5svVLLI/s1600/hockey_goalie_mask_03.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still trying to back pedal. How sad for the fat man.
Click to expand...

the oldman always has to backpeddle when confronted with pesky facts.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Patriots rule!  Another miserable day for Phallics and Fart Boy!  Gotta love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a miserable day if I were you and hung on the accomplishments of another man or team especially those like you have who cheaters and  played a sport you stated was for pansies. In the end no matter how many games they win you always lose.
Click to expand...

yep indeed.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> 
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would be the imaginary youth football team that you're the imaginary coach of?  I'm sure they laughed their asses off, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a butthurt sourpuss.
Click to expand...

a pesky little fact he has to LIE about.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
Click to expand...


What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.

Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just wondering alex,what DID old fartstyle and chrissy have to say about  post # 837 here of mine on page  84?

Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


  I made it perfectly clear i was MORE happy than they were when Brady and Belicheat won their first superbowl  for one obvious reason.this reason below,that because of my thread of the Rams EVERYONE here in the sports sections knows I have always rooted for the other 31 teams for the past 20 years to beat them every week?

since chrissy and old fart style have alzheimers and CLAIM I hate them,here it is again.below.

btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually made ME much happier by far than they did you two the year tom brady won his first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.

incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.

i was partying till the wee hours of the night it was the happiest moment in my life almost.

its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world to actually happen to me.

I feel sorry for Huggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.

that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the Rams recievers.

that would have been tough for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.barf.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and dont forget as well chrissy and old fart style,i have ALWAYS been an AFC guy so because of that,the previous five superbowls they played in,i rooted for them to win those games since i always have rooted for the AFC to win ever since i was a toddler and ESPECIALLY since the Chargers became my favorite team 20 years go when the asshole Rams left LA to become the stank louis LAMBS.

so that being the case,HOW is it that i hate them since i rooted for them the previous five times? cant wait to hear their theory on this one,THIS WILL BE GOOD.

i can NEVER get any answer on that from the cheatriot worshippers.never fails.

they probably wont even address it,they'll play dodgeball and change the subject which is the norm for cheatriot apologists.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey lady,nice to see you have no morals like old fartstyle and chrissy as well,that you are a fan of liars,cheaters,and murderers.thanks for showing your integrity.people like you,chrissy and old fart style,are fans of hitler and stalin no doubt as well.
Click to expand...



i should add on to that you are also fans of Bill "i never had sex with that woman" clinton and Dick "I'm not a crook" Nixon as well the fact you all admire liars and again,murderers.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
Click to expand...

Sure you did  which is why  you to admitted the Patriots were cheaters, football is for pansies, you disclosed the size of your feet like that was suppose to mean anything and the name dropping , always the name dropping. You were drooling out of the corner of your mouth you were so punch drunk and ran to your dominatrix cjrisL for some advice on how to hit back like a girl.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and dont forget as well chrissy and old fart style,i have ALWAYS been an AFC guy so because of that,the previous five superbowls they played in,i rooted for them to win those games since i always have rooted for the AFC to win ever since i was a toddler and ESPECIALLY since the Chargers became my favorite team 20 years go when the asshole Rams left LA to become the stank louis LAMBS.
> 
> so that being the case,HOW is it that i hate them since i rooted for them the previous five times? cant wait to hear their theory on this one,THIS WILL BE GOOD.
> 
> i can NEVER get any answer on that from the cheatriot worshippers.never fails.
> 
> they probably wont even address it,they'll play dodgeball and change the subject which is the norm for cheatriot apologists.



Only a truly world class idiot would demand answers from people that he has on ignore!

Gee, I wonder WHY you never get answers!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did  which is why  you to admitted the Patriots were cheaters, football is for pansies, you disclosed the size of your feet like that was suppose to mean anything and the name dropping , always the name dropping. You were drooling out of the corner of your mouth you were so punch drunk and ran to your dominatrix cjrisL for some advice on how to hit back like a girl.
Click to expand...


What is the deal with the size of my feet, Dude?  I'm beginning to think you must wear a size six...have to buy yours in the boys department and have a serious envy thing going for anyone who doesn't have "princess feet"!


----------



## Valerie

_Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi 

_
All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _ _

And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._

_MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure you did  which is why  you to admitted the Patriots were cheaters, football is for pansies, you disclosed the size of your feet like that was suppose to mean anything and the name dropping , always the name dropping. You were drooling out of the corner of your mouth you were so punch drunk and ran to your dominatrix cjrisL for some advice on how to hit back like a girl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the deal with the size of my feet, Dude?  I'm beginning to think you must wear a size six...have to buy yours in the boys department and have a serious envy thing going for anyone who doesn't have "princess feet"!
Click to expand...

You were the one who posted it not me. I think you were trying to come to me or 9/11 or ChrisL. Maybe your dominatrix ChrisL put you up to it. 

Oldstyle: "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726). 

Geez fella I am not interested in you or any man.


----------



## Alex.

Valerie said:


> _Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi
> 
> _
> All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _
> _
> And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._
> 
> _MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_


I do not care who wins ultimately, as long as it is a clean game. Who ever is  prepared better and a few others factors walks out a winner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi
> 
> _
> All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _
> _
> And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._
> 
> _MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care who wins ultimately, as long as it is a clean game. Who ever is  prepared better and a few others factors walks out a winner.
Click to expand...



thats what  these cheatriot worshippers are too ignorant to understand that we dont care if they are winners,just the fact they had to cheat to win all the superbowls is what we care about. just goes through one ear and out the other when you try and explain that to them though.

i rooted against the dallas cowboys in the early 90's to lose their superbowls,i always root against them but they cant seem to grasp it that i have no problem with troy aikman getting three superbowl trophys even though personally i could not stand him. i could not stand him but i respect him as a player because he played with integrity and believed in fair play.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> just wondering alex,what DID old fartstyle and chrissy have to say about  post # 837 here of mine on page  84?
> 
> Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> I made it perfectly clear i was MORE happy than they were when Brady and Belicheat won their first superbowl  for one obvious reason.this reason below,that because of my thread of the Rams EVERYONE here in the sports sections knows I have always rooted for the other 31 teams for the past 20 years to beat them every week?
> 
> since chrissy and old fart style have alzheimers and CLAIM I hate them,here it is again.below.
> 
> btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually made ME much happier by far than they did you two the year tom brady won his first superbowl and beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.
> 
> incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.
> 
> i was partying till the wee hours of the night it was the happiest moment in my life almost.
> 
> its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world to actually happen to me.
> 
> I feel sorry for Huggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.
> 
> that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the Rams recievers.
> 
> that would have been tough for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.barf.




so alex,let me guess,old fart style and the other cheatriot trolls played dodgeball with this post and did not address it right? let me guess,they just came back with some pathetic one liner insult to it instead of addressing it I am guessing am I correct?

i would take them off ignore and look at it if they actually did take the time to address the question about it but something tells me with their history of posts,they did not am I right?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi
> 
> _
> All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _
> _
> And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._
> 
> _MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care who wins ultimately, as long as it is a clean game. Who ever is  prepared better and a few others factors walks out a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what  these cheatriot worshippers are too ignorant to understand that we dont care if they are winners,just the fact they had to cheat to win all the superbowls is what we care about. just goes through one ear and out the other when you try and explain that to them though.
> 
> i rooted against the dallas cowboys in the early 90's to lose their superbowls,i always root against them but they cant seem to grasp it that i have no problem with troy aikman getting three superbowl trophys even though personally i could not stand him. i could not stand him but i respect him as a player because he played with integrity and believed in fair play.
Click to expand...


This was worth repeating,* "these cheatriot worshippers are too ignorant to understand that we dont care if they are winners,just the fact they had to cheat to win all the superbowls is what we care about."*

Win fair and the team that does will never have to look behind then and qualify their wins by "yea we cheated but everybody does" drivel.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi
> 
> _
> All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _
> _
> And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._
> 
> _MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care who wins ultimately, as long as it is a clean game. Who ever is  prepared better and a few others factors walks out a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats what  these cheatriot worshippers are too ignorant to understand that we dont care if they are winners,just the fact they had to cheat to win all the superbowls is what we care about. just goes through one ear and out the other when you try and explain that to them though.
> 
> i rooted against the dallas cowboys in the early 90's to lose their superbowls,i always root against them but they cant seem to grasp it that i have no problem with troy aikman getting three superbowl trophys even though personally i could not stand him. i could not stand him but i respect him as a player because he played with integrity and believed in fair play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was worth repeating,* "these cheatriot worshippers are too ignorant to understand that we dont care if they are winners,just the fact they had to cheat to win all the superbowls is what we care about."*
> 
> Win fair and the team that does will never have to look behind then and qualify their wins by "yea we cheated but everybody does" drivel.
Click to expand...

you didnt answer my question though alex,please dont force me to take them off ignore so i have to read their drivel to see how they replied to it especially old fart style's.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Don't flog yourselves too much Dolphins fans. _Ravi
> 
> _
> All that really transpired Thursday night was your rejuvenated football franchise was bulldozed by the best team in football. _
> _
> And here's the truly spooky part: New England hasn't come close yet to reaching its peak._
> 
> _MacMullan: Pats haven't come close to reaching their peak_
> 
> 
> 
> I do not care who wins ultimately, as long as it is a clean game. Who ever is  prepared better and a few others factors walks out a winner.
Click to expand...


it seems to be too complicated for them to understand that we dont like people like roger clemons,barry bonds,mark mcguire,lance armstrong,tom brady and bill belicheat because of the FACT they have to CHEAT to achieve greatness and set records.


----------



## MeBelle

*1. Denver Broncos*

(CheatScore of *48* = *THE BIGGEST* NFL Cheaters)
*2. New York Jets*

(CheatScore of *44* = *ELITE* NFL Cheaters)
*3. Pittsburgh Steelers*

(CheatScore of *40* = *EXCEPTIONAL* NFL Cheaters)
*4. San Francisco 49ers*

(CheatScore of *35* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*5. New York Giants*

(CheatScore of *35* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*6. Oakland Raiders*

(CheatScore of *32* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*7. Washington Redskins*

(CheatScore of *31* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*8. Baltimore Ravens*

(CheatScore of *30* = *ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*9. Miami Dolphins*

(CheatScore of *30* = *TOUCH ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*10. Indianapolis Colts*

(CheatScore of *29* = *TOUCH ABOVE AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*11. Detroit Lions*

(CheatScore of *27* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*12. Green Bay Packers*

(CheatScore of *27* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*13. Atlanta Falcons*

(CheatScore of *26* = *AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*14. Seattle Seahawks*

(CheatScore of *25* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*15. Carolina Panthers*

(CheatScore of *25* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*16. Tampa Bay Buccaneers*

(CheatScore of *24* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*17. Minnesota Vikings*

(CheatScore of *23* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*18. New Orleans Saints*

(CheatScore of *22* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*19. Dallas Cowboys*

(CheatScore of *22* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*20. Philadelphia Eagles*

(CheatScore of *21* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*21. San Diego Chargers*

(CheatScore of *21* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*22. Buffalo Bills*

(CheatScore of *21* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*23. New England Patriots*

(CheatScore of *20* = *TOUCH BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*24. Chicago Bears*

(CheatScore of *19* = *BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*25. Cleveland Browns*

(CheatScore of *18* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*26. Tennessee Titans*

(CheatScore of *16* = *WELL BELOW AVERAGE* NFL Cheaters)
*27. St. Louis Rams*

(CheatScore of *14* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*28. Houston Texans*

(CheatScore of *14* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*29. Cincinnati Bengals*

(CheatScore of *14* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*30. Jacksonville Jaguars*

(CheatScore of *12* = *THE FEEBLEST* NFL Cheaters)
*31. Arizona Cardinals*

(CheatScore of *12* = *HARDLY NOTICEABLE* NFL Cheaters)
*32. Kansas City Chiefs*

(CheatScore of *12* = *THE FEEBLEST* NFL Cheaters)


The NFL's Biggest Cheaters - Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating

The NFL's Biggest Cheats - Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating


----------



## MeBelle

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey lady,nice to see you have no morals like old fartstyle and chrissy as well,that you are a fan of liars,cheaters,and murderers.thanks for showing your integrity.people like you,chrissy and old fart style,are fans of hitler and stalin no doubt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should add on to that you are also fans of Bill "i never had sex with that woman" clinton and Dick "I'm not a crook" Nixon as well the fact you all admire liars and again,murderers.
Click to expand...


'fans of hitler and stalin '

Guess you win the Darwin Award!


----------



## MeBelle

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You has told me?  Seems like you have issues with grammar.  Doh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
Click to expand...


What's more amusing is someone posting in this thread whining about cheating and is a cheater himself.


----------



## ChrisL

Lol.  

We KNEW the melt down was coming!  The crazies cannot help themselves.


----------



## MeBelle

ChrisL said:


> Lol.
> 
> We KNEW the melt down was coming!  The crazies cannot help themselves.



It's just football! Dayum!!!


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> We KNEW the melt down was coming!  The crazies cannot help themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just football! Dayum!!!
Click to expand...


Anyone who spend this much time obsessing over a football team is obviously not right in the head.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.
> 
> You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".
> 
> Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...you talk to your children's football team about getting some?  And you consider that to be a valuable lesson for them?  You really are a freak, Phallics...
Click to expand...


I wouldn't let that crazy fucker NEAR my child.    Holy shit.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.
Click to expand...


Actually, I think I have more friends than you do.    I have LOADS of friends here.  Jelly?


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.
Click to expand...


Alex has been here as long as me and has 6 whole friends.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
Click to expand...


Thanks . . . I think?


----------



## ChrisL

Face it troll ninnies, the Patriots are an awesome football team.  They have been proving that week in and week out.  They are like a well oiled MACHINE!


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.
> 
> You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".
> 
> Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...you talk to your children's football team about getting some?  And you consider that to be a valuable lesson for them?  You really are a freak, Phallics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't let that crazy fucker NEAR my child.    Holy shit.
Click to expand...


Neither would any other rational parent...which makes it rather obvious that Phallics is making up the whole thing.  How many kids do limericks these days?  If they were going to make up a song about someone...chances are, it would be a rap song but Phallics is too clueless to know that.  He's a middle aged loser sitting in a basement somewhere venting on his computer about Tom Brady because Brady is everything he WISHES he was...Brady's got the fame...Brady's got the fortune...Brady's got the girl!  What does Phallics have?  He's got Fart Boy...and the Baltimore Ravens...


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I have more friends than you do.    I have LOADS of friends here.  Jelly?
Click to expand...

I thought you made fun of people here who considered other members friends.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably don't even watch the Pats play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess would be that they tune in PRAYING for a Patriots loss and then turn off the TV and drink heavily when the Pat's romp!
> 
> You've gotta know that seeing Tom Brady and the rest of the "boys" celebrating in the end zone sends Phallic's blood pressure right through the roof!  And it just keeps happening...over and over and over...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks . . . I think?
Click to expand...

Lots of guys put up with dumb or mean women because they are hot. But eventually they leave. Look at how Halley berry can't keep a husband.


----------



## Alex.

What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd" 

Is that, according to the OP:

Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"

Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"

Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).

and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*

There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
He has not gotten any in a while,
So he looks at Tom Brady,
and says with a smile,
"If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".

After that that the rest is BS.

In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.

*"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."


This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.

The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol

Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
Click to expand...

And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
Click to expand...

To quote Taylor Swift. And the haters gonna hate hate hate shake it off.

As a Detroit fan I wish the lions cheated more. I mean win.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote Taylor Swift. And the haters gonna hate hate hate shake it off.
> 
> As a Detroit fan I wish the lions cheated more. I mean win.
Click to expand...


 I am not a hater of the Patriots, I do hate cheating though.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
Click to expand...


I "confirmed" that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago about where you were allowed to video tape your opponents from.  That's it.  Lest you forget...that happened at the beginning of the season that they went undefeated only to lose to the Giants on the miracle "helmet catch" of David Tyree...so OBVIOUSLY the taping had little to do with their winning!

Anyone who thinks the Patriots have compiled the best win - loss record in the NFL for the past 15 years because they "cheat"...doesn't know anything about the game of football.  You win all those games by having an owner that doesn't interfere in the football decisions (hello Jerry Jones and Daniel Snyder!), a coach who's a master at both preparation for games and mid-game adjustment, a quarterback who works his ass off to be better each and every year and a team full of players who buy into a "team first" mentality!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote Taylor Swift. And the haters gonna hate hate hate shake it off.
> 
> As a Detroit fan I wish the lions cheated more. I mean win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a hater of the Patriots, I do hate cheating though.
Click to expand...


Dude, there isn't a bigger hater of the Patriots on this board!  You've ranted about them for the better part of nine months now!  At least be honest enough to ADMIT that you hate them!  

Oh, I keep forgetting...you're Phallics...you don't DO honest!


----------



## Unkotare

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote Taylor Swift. And the haters gonna hate hate hate shake it off.
> 
> As a Detroit fan I wish the lions cheated more. I mean win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a hater of the Patriots, I do hate cheating though.
Click to expand...




 sour grapes loser hitler wannabe...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.
> 
> You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".
> 
> Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...you talk to your children's football team about getting some?  And you consider that to be a valuable lesson for them?  You really are a freak, Phallics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't let that crazy fucker NEAR my child.    Holy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither would any other rational parent...which makes it rather obvious that Phallics is making up the whole thing.  How many kids do limericks these days?  If they were going to make up a song about someone...chances are, it would be a rap song but Phallics is too clueless to know that.  He's a middle aged loser sitting in a basement somewhere venting on his computer about Tom Brady because Brady is everything he WISHES he was...Brady's got the fame...Brady's got the fortune...Brady's got the girl!  What does Phallics have?  He's got Fart Boy...and the Baltimore Ravens...
Click to expand...

Meltdown much?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I "confirmed" that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago about where you were allowed to video tape your opponents from.  That's it.  Lest you forget...that happened at the beginning of the season that they went undefeated only to lose to the Giants on the miracle "helmet catch" of David Tyree...so OBVIOUSLY the taping had little to do with their winning!
> 
> Anyone who thinks the Patriots have compiled the best win - loss record in the NFL for the past 15 years because they "cheat"...doesn't know anything about the game of football.  You win all those games by having an owner that doesn't interfere in the football decisions (hello Jerry Jones and Daniel Snyder!), a coach who's a master at both preparation for games and mid-game adjustment, a quarterback who works his ass off to be better each and every year and a team full of players who buy into a "team first" mentality!
Click to expand...


Oldstyle: "I "confirmed" that the Patriots broke a rule eight years ago"

Thank you for confirming  your original confirmation that the original conformation from the NFL was that the Patriots are  goddamn cheaters and intentionally broke the rules when they spied*.

*spy: secretly collecting information about enemies or competitors.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey lady,nice to see you have no morals like old fartstyle and chrissy as well,that you are a fan of liars,cheaters,and murderers.thanks for showing your integrity.people like you,chrissy and old fart style,are fans of hitler and stalin no doubt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should add on to that you are also fans of Bill "i never had sex with that woman" clinton and Dick "I'm not a crook" Nixon as well the fact you all admire liars and again,murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'fans of hitler and stalin '
> 
> Guess you win the Darwin Award!
Click to expand...


cheatriot fans as always.lying that they are not a fan of murderers. or are you really ignorant that you were not even aware that the pats had a receiver named willie hernandez they knew was a murderer? duh.get a brain.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grammar? LOL if that is all you have is to cite a typo you have very serious issues shorty. The fact of the matter: you have nothing of self esteem, you need to drop names of people you never truly got to know but may have held the door open for. You constantly try to impress with a fictitious life that you alone have conjured up and when you are called on that you boast about the accomplishments of another man including his wife as of they were yours. You have very, very serious problems and I am glad this is an anonymous messageboard or I would  be concerned that you would find me and badger me with your incessant ill conceived opinions.
> 
> 
> Now put on your baby booties and paddle those tiny flappers of yours back into the hole you came out of you strange little woman/man/cross-dresser.
> 
> BTW thanks again for confirming the Patriots are cheaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the part where you melt down and start lashing out at everyone who gives you shit about being a Ravens fan?  Too funny, Phallics!  I don't remember when I've enjoyed an NFL season more than this one and it's all because of you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more amusing is someone posting in this thread whining about cheating and is a cheater himself.
Click to expand...


what the fuck you talking about me being a cheater myself? cheatriot logic as always.

you have your head up brady and belicheats asses so much you have no morals whatsoever and cant understand they are in the same catagory as Bonds.Mcguire,Clemons,Armstrong,chicago black sox or do you not have a clue who any of those people are which would not surpise me a bit?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> chrissy troll and old fart style should tie the knot so they can talk about how much they have their head up brady and belicheats asses.
> 
> 
> btw chrissy and old fart style,believe it or not your cheats actually  made ME much happier by far than they did you two  the year tom brady won his first superbowl and  beat that phony fraud team in stank louis in the 2001 season the fact the last 20 years i have always rooted for the other 31 teams that plays them each week to win as evidenced by a thread of mine i been posting about for a year now.
> 
> incredibly and as amazing as it sounds to believe,I for sure was much happier than you two trolls when brady and the cheats won their first  superbowl since came against that phony fraud team in STANK LOUIS.
> 
> i was partying till the wee hours of the night  it was the happiest moment in my life almost.
> 
> its funny how in 1995 that was the most depressing moment in my life when the Rams left LA but who would have thunked that in 2002,it actually turned out to be the best thing in the world  to actually happen to me.
> 
> I feel sorry for Huggy because he has to live with it that the cheats beat his city but MY NFL city team is OBVIOUSLY the "LOS ANGELES" Rams.
> 
> that would have been the toughest pill for me to swallow had the LOS ANGELES Rams had their superbowl taken away from them by the cheats the facts the refs allowed the defenders to mug the Rams recievers.
> 
> that would have been tough for me to swallow that the cheatriots beat the LOS ANGELES Rams team instead of that phony fraud team in stank louis called the saint louis Rams which is the most retarded name ever invented for a football team.barf.




well alex you did not tell me what old fart style and chrissy had to say about this post of mine so you are forcing me to the last straw which i am going to have to take them off ignore to see for my self if they replied to this post and answered it or just ignored it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You showed me a picture that is so small I still couldn't tell who was in it even after you told me who it was!
> 
> Thanks for telling me I'm like the Patriots and Brady though, Phallics...I'll take that compliment six times a week and twice on Sunday!  You on the other hand are just like the Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please stop lying.
> 
> That was not a compliment OFS.
> 
> BTW you have made a bunch of football players very happy they read my post where I posted your picture playing golf. That laughed like crazy and made up a song about you.
Click to expand...



cheatriot fans love the cheats because just like them they are forced to LIE all the time,they love cheaters,liars,druggies and murderers.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!



hey stupid fuck,i took you off ignore for you to answer this question and as you always do,you show off what a stupid fuck clueless coward you are refusing to address this since it proves you are an idiot i hate them. post # 837 here.Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

you rather talk about my irrelevent posts that consist of fart jokes instead since this post proves what an arrogant clueless fuck you are.


you are the only one that hates people here. hate us because we expose the truth about your cheatriots you worship.

its you cheatriot fans that are the only HATERS.

you ignore that you have the most fucked up logic on the face of the planet with your false claims i hate them when i have made it prerfectly clear i wanted them to win the previous five superbowls in the past since i have always been an AFC guy.get off the crack you been smoking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...I think you'd be hard pressed to find someone more self satisfied than I am this morning, Phallics!  It's a beautiful day here in South West Florida...the heat and humidity are gone for another year and the Patriots are on another run to a division title.  It's all good, little buddy...
> 
> Remind me again how your Ravens are doing?  (Ouch, talk about a negative feeling of self worth!)
> 
> 
> 
> That is  what I am talking about if the Patriots lose you will have a rusty razor blade next to your throat ready to do yourself in wondering why the world is so unfair.
> 
> You have provided  valuable lessons to my children's football team on what a healthy adult and what a healthy adult is not. After which they sing the song they made up about you it is entitled "OldFartStyle"
> 
> It goes something like this:
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for  while".
> 
> Then they laugh and laugh. Thanks for proving the entertainment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight...you talk to your children's football team about getting some?  And you consider that to be a valuable lesson for them?  You really are a freak, Phallics...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't let that crazy fucker NEAR my child.    Holy shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Neither would any other rational parent...which makes it rather obvious that Phallics is making up the whole thing.  How many kids do limericks these days?  If they were going to make up a song about someone...chances are, it would be a rap song but Phallics is too clueless to know that.  He's a middle aged loser sitting in a basement somewhere venting on his computer about Tom Brady because Brady is everything he WISHES he was...Brady's got the fame...Brady's got the fortune...Brady's got the girl!  What does Phallics have?  He's got Fart Boy...and the Baltimore Ravens...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meltdown much?
Click to expand...



yeah he always has meltdowns when the truth is exposed about his cheatriots he worships to know end.

he even has meltdowns over my fart jokes he hates it so much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

old fart style and the cheatriot apologists remind me of that antiquity troll on the seahawks thread,that idiot ignores facts that the Rams will be back in LA next year no matter what you show him.thats the same with  old fart style and the cheatriot worshippers,just like him,they do this in their asinine ramblings-


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,i took you off ignore for you to answer this question and as you always do,you show off what a stupid fuck clueless coward you are refusing to address this since it proves you are an idiot i hate them. post # 837 here.Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> you rather talk about my irrelevent posts that consist of fart jokes instead since this post proves what an arrogant clueless fuck you are.
> 
> 
> you are the only one that hates people here. hate us because we expose the truth about your cheatriots you worship.
> 
> its you cheatriot fans that are the only HATERS.
> 
> you ignore that you have the most fucked up logic on the face of the planet with your false claims i hate them when i have made it prerfectly clear i wanted them to win the previous five superbowls in the past since i have always been an AFC guy.get off the crack you been smoking.
Click to expand...


Speaking of meltdowns...


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey lady,nice to see you have no morals like old fartstyle and chrissy as well,that you are a fan of liars,cheaters,and murderers.thanks for showing your integrity.people like you,chrissy and old fart style,are fans of hitler and stalin no doubt as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i should add on to that you are also fans of Bill "i never had sex with that woman" clinton and Dick "I'm not a crook" Nixon as well the fact you all admire liars and again,murderers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'fans of hitler and stalin '
> 
> Guess you win the Darwin Award!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheatriot fans as always.lying that they are not a fan of murderers. or are you really ignorant that you were not even aware that the pats had a receiver named willie hernandez they knew was a murderer? duh.get a brain.
Click to expand...


Willie Hernandez?  God but you're an idiot!  It's Aaron Hernandez!

And if you weren't totally clueless you'd know that as soon as the murder charge was made against Hernandez the Patriots released him.  Now contrast THAT with what the Ravens did with Ray Lewis when HE was charged with murder!


----------



## Oldstyle

Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,i took you off ignore for you to answer this question and as you always do,you show off what a stupid fuck clueless coward you are refusing to address this since it proves you are an idiot i hate them. post # 837 here.Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> you rather talk about my irrelevent posts that consist of fart jokes instead since this post proves what an arrogant clueless fuck you are.
> 
> 
> you are the only one that hates people here. hate us because we expose the truth about your cheatriots you worship.
> 
> its you cheatriot fans that are the only HATERS.
> 
> you ignore that you have the most fucked up logic on the face of the planet with your false claims i hate them when i have made it prerfectly clear i wanted them to win the previous five superbowls in the past since i have always been an AFC guy.get off the crack you been smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of meltdowns...
Click to expand...


This poster is just nuts.  Lol.  I try to avoid these types and wish they would do the same to me.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I have more friends than you do.    I have LOADS of friends here.  Jelly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you made fun of people here who considered other members friends.
Click to expand...


I'm making a point.  Woosh!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  It seems like every time I "thank" one of your posts or make a comment here, Alex goes running over to my thread about obesity to insult me.    He thinks he's clever or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again you think the world revolves around you. I have responded to the other thread as any poster would. You are one sick person that needs attention, attention, attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still want her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You could have no one else wants her, no one likes her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, I think I have more friends than you do.    I have LOADS of friends here.  Jelly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought you made fun of people here who considered other members friends.
Click to expand...


No, there are a few cool people here.  A FEW.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we have learned so far from the OP(Oldstyle) about his OP "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd"
> 
> Is that, according to the OP:
> 
> Oldstyle: "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules"
> 
> Oldstyle: " Football is for pansies!"
> 
> Then he launched into providing his personal resume and we have learned  from Oldstyle, "I wear a size 12! My voice has been a baritone since I hit puberty!", (post 776) "I weighed 185 pounds when I graduated. I weigh 190 now."(post 726).
> 
> and he is a much cited source for lyrics to songs much as the old style song LOLA (see Kinks)*
> 
> There once was a man named OldFartStyle,
> He has not gotten any in a while,
> So he looks at Tom Brady,
> and says with a smile,
> "If I wish hard enough I can be him for while".
> 
> After that that the rest is BS.
> 
> In the end we have learned from one of the Patriots most ardent fans that while they win games they are most definitely cheaters and liars. OFS thank you for participating you have brought tears to my eyes, tears of joy and laughter.
> 
> *"This song is about a cross-dresser. According to a 2004 piece in _Rolling Stone_ magazine, it may have been inspired by the famous transgender actress Candy Darling, who Kinks lead singer Ray Davies allegedly dated for a brief time."
> 
> 
> 
> This is like the Pistons Bad Boys. They said we were dirty. Do you think we care? No astrics next to any of the patriots championships as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The colts are rats. Tattle tales. Little bitches. Snitches end up in ditches. Lol
> 
> Arent the colts leading their division? Never know but patriots beat them again this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is just fine a person should feel good about the team they root for. I do not need an asterisk in a record book to tell whether the Patriots cheated. I have the most authoritative source known to man, OLDSTYLE, he confirmed the worst: the Patriots are CHEATERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To quote Taylor Swift. And the haters gonna hate hate hate shake it off.
> 
> As a Detroit fan I wish the lions cheated more. I mean win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not a hater of the Patriots, I do hate cheating though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, there isn't a bigger hater of the Patriots on this board!  You've ranted about them for the better part of nine months now!  At least be honest enough to ADMIT that you hate them!
> 
> Oh, I keep forgetting...you're Phallics...you don't DO honest!
Click to expand...


Exactly.  Don't worry.  We aren't all insane.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!



Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
Click to expand...

It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.

Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
Click to expand...

To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".


Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
Click to expand...


When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!


----------



## Oldstyle

So Phallics...who are your Ravens going to lose to today?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
Click to expand...

Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
Click to expand...


I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.


----------



## Oldstyle

And I'd LOVE to hear how it is you think they're managing to stay undefeated this year, Phallics?  Think they're "cheating" again?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> 
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
Click to expand...


Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> 
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
Click to expand...


There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.

On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.
> 
> On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.
Click to expand...

"the act represented a calculated and deliberate attempt to avoid long-standing rules designed to encourage fair play and promote honest competition on the playing field."
2007 New England Patriots videotaping controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

They cheated according to you, the NFL agrees,  I agree.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> To disagree is not to hate nor is it any less honest that the proponent of the thesis. This is what people may miss when they start to hurl accusations at the one who disagrees as  being a "hater".
> 
> 
> Perhaps the person who starts with the name calling should look in the mirror and consider whether they are the "hater". Nothing wrong with differing opinions especially on a debate forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.
> 
> On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.
Click to expand...


hey stupid fuck,former NFL players have all said the same thing about them,that they are liars and cheaters but it does not matter to you what EXPERTS say,only what YOU "mr I am never wrong fartstyle"  says that matters and the proof is in the pudding  on all patriot threads as well as this one that YOU are the one that always starts it all with name calling FIRST .

no need to tell us here you are full of hypocrisy,everyone here  knows that other than your wife chrissy.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.
> 
> On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,former NFL players have all said the same thing about them,that they are liars and cheaters but it does not matter to you what EXPERTS say,only what YOU "mr I am never wrong fartstyle"  says that matters and the proof is in the pudding thoug hout all patriot threads as well as this one that YOU are the one that always starts it all with name calling FIRST .
> 
> no need to tell us here you are full of hypocrisy,everyone here  knows that other than your wife chrissy.
Click to expand...

Just so OFS does not start spouting his nonsense.

"The New England Patriots are being outed by multiple former players this offseason who are taking issue with how they say the team reports injuries.



New Buffalo Bills linebacker Brandon Spikes disputes a knee injury that placed him on the Patriots’ injured reserve in January. Spikes first showed up on the Patriots’ injury report Nov. 20 with a knee injury. He played through the bum knee before being placed on injured reserve Jan. 6.



“I know I heard they put me on IR and stuff like that. That was just a false report,” Spikes said Monday on WGR in Buffalo. “That’s just how things go there. Almost like what happened with (Aqib) Talib and his hip."

Another Spygate? Former Patriots say Belichick is cheating injury reports

Nip it in the bud, bud!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> And I'd LOVE to hear how it is you think they're managing to stay undefeated this year, Phallics?  Think they're "cheating" again?



they are doing that trollstyle because  the NFL and Goodel is in their pockets. people who watched the pats/steelers home opener  game all saw the obvious that the refs called a couple of third down completions the steelers completed for first downs back because of some BS holding calls that were not holding calls.without those two key BS holding calls that went against the steelers ,no way are they undefeated right now idiot.

you also worship them so much to know end you ignore facts that the headset of the steelers went out during one point and mike tomlin of the steelers said that wasnt the first time that has happened to them before either,that everytime they travel there,they EXPECT that to happen to them there.

that never happens to the cheats though there,your worshipping them to the ends  of the earth like you do though, you are just going to chuck it up as a concidence you being the coincidence theorist  you are afraid to look at facts that they get special treatment the other NFL teams dont get.

the NFL allows them to hold all the time,bet if the cameras looked closely at the jets game they would find they held on those plays as well so they could come back and get the winning touchdown to remain undefeated.

they rigged the steelers game as any thinking person can see,no telling how many other games they have rigged for them just as they did for them to beat the raiders with the BS tuck rule INVENTED on the spot,the worst call in NFL history to make sure they got there to the superbowl,they of course rigged the superbowl as well allowing the defenders to mug the Rams recievers to make sure they WON.all too complicated facts for you to understand though obviously.

oh and other NFL players have said before in the past the refs never call holding penaltys on the cheats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,i took you off ignore for you to answer this question and as you always do,you show off what a stupid fuck clueless coward you are refusing to address this since it proves you are an idiot i hate them. post # 837 here.Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> you rather talk about my irrelevent posts that consist of fart jokes instead since this post proves what an arrogant clueless fuck you are.
> 
> 
> you are the only one that hates people here. hate us because we expose the truth about your cheatriots you worship.
> 
> its you cheatriot fans that are the only HATERS.
> 
> you ignore that you have the most fucked up logic on the face of the planet with your false claims i hate them when i have made it prerfectly clear i wanted them to win the previous five superbowls in the past since i have always been an AFC guy.get off the crack you been smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of meltdowns...
Click to expand...


yep thats you,you go into meltdown mode everytime you cannot refute facts. doesnt matter what the topic is,wheter it be politics or the cheatriots,everytime you are cornered with pesky facts you cannot refute,you throw temper tantrems.

heck i remember the very first time  years ago when i said "someone farted in here" to you for the very  first time, you went into meltdown mode over that getting all angry about it.that was priceless.

unlike you,i remember things like that because unlike you,i dont have alzheimers diseace.

wow you are really getting desperate as well the fact you seriously believe that is a metldown. i was having fun with you laughing at your THEORIES that i hate them and you seriously believe that i had a metldown? nice theory,no dice,you lose as always.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When someone who really isn't very smart tries to sound like they are...you usually get something like that first sentence!
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.
> 
> On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,former NFL players have all said the same thing about them,that they are liars and cheaters but it does not matter to you what EXPERTS say,only what YOU "mr I am never wrong fartstyle"  says that matters and the proof is in the pudding  on all patriot threads as well as this one that YOU are the one that always starts it all with name calling FIRST .
> 
> no need to tell us here you are full of hypocrisy,everyone here  knows that other than your wife chrissy.
Click to expand...


Another melt down post, Fart Boy?  You might be better off putting everyone back on ignore and posting your fart emoticons...god knows you can't hold your own in a real give and take debate!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd LOVE to hear how it is you think they're managing to stay undefeated this year, Phallics?  Think they're "cheating" again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are doing that trollstyle because  the NFL and Goodel is in their pockets. people who watched the pats/steelers home opener  game all saw the obvious that the refs called a couple of third down completions the steelers completed for first downs back because of some BS holding calls that were not holding calls.without those two key BS holding calls that went against the steelers ,no way are they undefeated right now idiot.
> 
> you also worship them so much to know end you ignore facts that the headset of the steelers went out during one point and mike tomlin of the steelers said that wasnt the first time that has happened to them before either,that everytime they travel there,they EXPECT that to happen to them there.
> 
> that never happens to the cheats though there,your worshipping them to the ends  of the earth like you do though, you are just going to chuck it up as a concidence you being the coincidence theorist  you are afraid to look at facts that they get special treatment the other NFL teams dont get.
> 
> the NFL allows them to hold all the time,bet if the cameras looked closely at the jets game they would find they held on those plays as well so they could come back and get the winning touchdown to remain undefeated.
> 
> they rigged the steelers game as any thinking person can see,no telling how many other games they have rigged for them just as they did for them to beat the raiders with the BS tuck rule INVENTED on the spot,the worst call in NFL history to make sure they got there to the superbowl,they of course rigged the superbowl as well allowing the defenders to mug the Rams recievers to make sure they WON.all too complicated facts for you to understand though obviously.
> 
> oh and other NFL players have said before in the past the refs never call holding penaltys on the cheats.
Click to expand...


Ah yes...Mr Tin Foil Hat ranting about conspiracies...

When you start foaming at the mouth like this, Fart Boy...you really are quite amusing...


----------



## Oldstyle

So the Patriots don't willingly give out information about how badly their players are hurt?  That's your big "scandal" for this week?  You two get more pathetic with each passing week and each Patriot's victory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...another LONG night for Phallics and Fart Boy!  I'm telling ya'...it's karma...
> 
> Haters keep hating...Patriots keep winning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,i took you off ignore for you to answer this question and as you always do,you show off what a stupid fuck clueless coward you are refusing to address this since it proves you are an idiot i hate them. post # 837 here.Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> you rather talk about my irrelevent posts that consist of fart jokes instead since this post proves what an arrogant clueless fuck you are.
> 
> 
> you are the only one that hates people here. hate us because we expose the truth about your cheatriots you worship.
> 
> its you cheatriot fans that are the only HATERS.
> 
> you ignore that you have the most fucked up logic on the face of the planet with your false claims i hate them when i have made it prerfectly clear i wanted them to win the previous five superbowls in the past since i have always been an AFC guy.get off the crack you been smoking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Speaking of meltdowns...
Click to expand...


congrats old fart style,as always you prove my point for me that you have no debating skills.

for at LEAST the third time on this thread, i asked you a simple question a child could understand which is -HOW IS IT THAT I HATE THE CHEATRIOTS WHEN I WAS EVEN MUCH HAPPIER THAN YOU AND CHRISSY WERE AND EVERY PATRIOT FAN  WHEN THEY BEAT THE STANK LOUIS RAMS BECAUSE I HAVE ROOTED FOR THE TEAM THAT PLAYS THAT PHONY FRAUD TEAM IN STANK LOUIS TO WIN THAT WEEK?

EVERY SINGLE POSTER IN THE SPORTS SECTION KNOWS I HATE THE RAMS WITH A PASSION FAR MORE THAN ANY OTHER TEAM IN FOOTBALL SO I WAS HAPPY AS HELL THE PATS BEAT THEM IN THAT SUPERBOWL.

NOT TO MENTION BECAUSE I HAVE ALWAYS BEEN AN AFC GUY SINCE I WAS A TODDLER I ROOTED FOR THEM TO WIN THEIR PREVIOUS FIVE SUPERBOWLS BEFORE LAST YEAR AS WELL.

as always,you and chrissy did not bother to address that question since you both know it proves all your posts are all a bunc of insane ramblings full of drivel.as always,you both ran off with your tail between your legs refusing to answer a simple question with a pathetic rebutall for your reply being of- "SPEAKING OF MELTDOWNS." as your answer to the question.

in court of law,the judge would say to you-Oldstyle,answer the question or you are in contempt of court. you know it,i know it.


well since you both refuse to answer a SIMPLE QUESTION,this will be my LAST ATTEMPT for an answer.

oh and dont come back and  make another false claim that I am  having a meltdown either just because i put it in caps.I put it in caps just now because you ignored the question the hundreds of other times i asked it so this is my LAST attempt to get an answer from the question and I am hoping since i put it in CAPS,that would get your attention.

my feeling is it wont do any good though,that you both will  still refuse to answer it  the fact i have asked it at least five other times in the past and never got an answer.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So the Patriots don't willingly give out information about how badly their players are hurt?  That's your big "scandal" for this week?  You two get more pathetic with each passing week and each Patriot's victory.


"That was just a false report,” Spikes said  “That’s just how things go there."

Reading is fundamental.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
Click to expand...


yep the cheatriot apologists dont like the truth that is so true.

so no,i wont worry about them hating me since i speak the truth about the team they worship.

I never get an  answer from them over a simple question i have aksed them over a  times  so since you are not a cheatriots fan,maybe i can get YOU to answer this one.pretty sad that I have to ask someone who is NOT a patriots fan to get an answer to this question.

Post # 837   on page  84   here.

Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

pretty sad that to get an answer on this question i have to ask a Lions fan since the cheatriot apologists refuse to answer it and will only come back and make a false claim I am having a metldown.

I hardly have a meltdown over them not  answering the question,if anything I laugh at their stupidity they show they cannot stand toe to toe in a debate when they are proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the man who proclaimed his heroes are cheaters but still brags about their success as if they won honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never proclaimed any such thing...I said they *broke a rule* eight YEARS ago.  Their success over the past 15 years is due to many things..."cheating" is not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you did unless you wish to deny you said, "The Patriots were caught breaking the NFL's rules".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a huge difference between breaking a rule and cheating, Phallics!  You are allowed to videotape your opponents sideline...but it has to be from prescribed areas.  The Patriots broke that rule.  Now what advantage did they REALLY gain from that when they went undefeated for the rest of that season before losing on a miracle play in the Super Bowl.  Obviously it had no affect on their play.
> 
> On the other hand, you've got a team like the Colts who piped in artificial crowd noise to their stadium to make it impossible for opposing teams to hear signals when they were on offense.  That really IS an advantage and really DOES affect play!  Yet you don't care about that...now do you?  So spare me the holier than thou attitude...your hypocrisy is so blatant it's laughable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey stupid fuck,former NFL players have all said the same thing about them,that they are liars and cheaters but it does not matter to you what EXPERTS say,only what YOU "mr I am never wrong fartstyle"  says that matters and the proof is in the pudding  on all patriot threads as well as this one that YOU are the one that always starts it all with name calling FIRST .
> 
> no need to tell us here you are full of hypocrisy,everyone here  knows that other than your wife chrissy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another melt down post, Fart Boy?  You might be better off putting everyone back on ignore and posting your fart emoticons...god knows you can't hold your own in a real give and take debate!
Click to expand...


nice fantasy and false claim from you as always old fart style.

yeah thats a meltdowm from me the fact i laugh so hard at you i am having a meltdown,priceless.nice desperate theory of yours.


dont worry,i gave you  and chrissy ONE LAST CHANCE to answer my question on the rams patriots superbowl which you both ignore all the time so since you two obviously wont take me up on the challenge to answer the simple question,I'll give you your wish and put you back on ignore.

two can play your game,you ignore a question,I'll return the favor and ignore you.that was why i put you on ignore years ago is the fact you evade facts and refuse to answer them since you know they prove you wrong.


since you cant stand toe to toe in a debate and answer one simple question and ignore it all the time,nobody is going to take you serious other than chrissy and the other cheatriot worshippers the fact you wont even answer one simple question and can only make false claims i am having a metldown when it is just the opposite old man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I'd LOVE to hear how it is you think they're managing to stay undefeated this year, Phallics?  Think they're "cheating" again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are doing that trollstyle because  the NFL and Goodel is in their pockets. people who watched the pats/steelers home opener  game all saw the obvious that the refs called a couple of third down completions the steelers completed for first downs back because of some BS holding calls that were not holding calls.without those two key BS holding calls that went against the steelers ,no way are they undefeated right now idiot.
> 
> you also worship them so much to know end you ignore facts that the headset of the steelers went out during one point and mike tomlin of the steelers said that wasnt the first time that has happened to them before either,that everytime they travel there,they EXPECT that to happen to them there.
> 
> that never happens to the cheats though there,your worshipping them to the ends  of the earth like you do though, you are just going to chuck it up as a concidence you being the coincidence theorist  you are afraid to look at facts that they get special treatment the other NFL teams dont get.
> 
> the NFL allows them to hold all the time,bet if the cameras looked closely at the jets game they would find they held on those plays as well so they could come back and get the winning touchdown to remain undefeated.
> 
> they rigged the steelers game as any thinking person can see,no telling how many other games they have rigged for them just as they did for them to beat the raiders with the BS tuck rule INVENTED on the spot,the worst call in NFL history to make sure they got there to the superbowl,they of course rigged the superbowl as well allowing the defenders to mug the Rams recievers to make sure they WON.all too complicated facts for you to understand though obviously.
> 
> oh and other NFL players have said before in the past the refs never call holding penaltys on the cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...Mr Tin Foil Hat ranting about conspiracies...
> 
> When you start foaming at the mouth like this, Fart Boy...you really are quite amusing...
Click to expand...

yeah it is amusing as hell watching you dismiss FACTS as conspiracy theories indeed. 

it is amusing watching you and chrissy run off with your tails between your legs refusing to answer ONE SIMPLE QUESTION I  have asked you both over a  100 TIMES  since it proves you both cannot stand toe to  toe in a debate.


----------



## Oldstyle

Why would any rational person answer a question put to them by someone who has them on "ignore"?

You really aren't very bright...are you, Fart Boy?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> Why would any rational person answer a question put to them by someone who has them on "ignore"?
> 
> You really aren't very bright...are you, Fart Boy?



except I just made myself perfectly clear to you a few pages ago and the fact i have replied to you the last several pages that i took you OFF ignore a couple days ago  in hopes of getting an answer,

i have  had you OFF ignore the last five pages and the last couple of days as i made myself clear on that  in hopes of getting an answer from you and chrissy on this,so stop using the pathetic excuse now of someone that has you on ignore.

i see it has done no good though the fact you keep playing dodgeball with it when you KNOW i dont have you on ignore;well to no surprise, you wont answer it even when i made myself clear you were off ignore 3 days ago so back to ignore again.


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?



translation-me and chrissy wont answer your question about how is it that you hate the cheatriots like we claim you do even though you have made it clear on your Rams thread you hate them with a passion for moving away from LA 20 years ago which is why you were very happy they lost the superbowl to my cheatriots and have always rooted for the team that plays them each week to win,even though you brought up that excellent point and the other excellent point as well  that you have always been an AFC guy so you were happy that they won the previous five superbowls before last year,we wont answer those excellent points of yours even though you have me off ignore right now because like you said,it proves what a stupid idiot i am if i try and answer that question of yours 9/11.


----------



## Oldstyle

How exactly does the fact that you have an even more obsessive hatred of the Rams prove that you don't have an obsessive hatred of the Patriots?  Duh?

It simply proves that you're an obsessive hater.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation-me and chrissy wont answer your question about how is it that you hate the cheatriots like we claim you do even though you have made it clear on your Rams thread you hate them with a passion for moving away from LA 20 years ago which is why you were very happy they lost the superbowl to my cheatriots and have always rooted for the team that plays them each week to win,even though you brought up that excellent point and the other excellent point as well  that you have always been an AFC guy so you were happy that they won the previous five superbowls before last year,we wont answer those excellent points of yours even though you have me off ignore right now because like you said,it proves what a stupid idiot i am if i try and answer that question of yours 9/11.
Click to expand...


well thanks for actually being honest with me old fart style.Now i understand WHY you wont answer that question of mine.

have fun talking to yourself and back to ignore and the fart jokes i always have fun with you on.see when you were on ignore and i did the fart jokes with you,i had FUN with you then.now its not fun anymore because like clockwork,you prove you wont answer a simple question and evade it all the time running off with your tail between your legs knowing your cornered INVENTING excuses not to address it like the chickenshit coward you are.


so yeah back to ignore and the fart jokes,THAT was at least fun.


----------



## Oldstyle

And if you were always an AFC guy...then why would you even CARE if the LA Rams moved out of Los Angelos?  They were in the NFC!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> translation-me and chrissy wont answer your question about how is it that you hate the cheatriots like we claim you do even though you have made it clear on your Rams thread you hate them with a passion for moving away from LA 20 years ago which is why you were very happy they lost the superbowl to my cheatriots and have always rooted for the team that plays them each week to win,even though you brought up that excellent point and the other excellent point as well  that you have always been an AFC guy so you were happy that they won the previous five superbowls before last year,we wont answer those excellent points of yours even though you have me off ignore right now because like you said,it proves what a stupid idiot i am if i try and answer that question of yours 9/11.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well thanks for actually being honest with me old fart style.Now i understand WHY you wont answer that question of mine.
> 
> have fun talking to yourself and back to ignore and the fart jokes i always have fun with you on.see when you were on ignore and i did the fart jokes with you,i had FUN with you then.now its not fun anymore because like clockwork,you prove you wont answer a simple question and evade it all the time running off with your tail between your legs knowing your cornered INVENTING excuses not to address it like the chickenshit coward you are.
> 
> 
> so yeah back to ignore and the fart jokes,THAT was at least fun.
Click to expand...


It's not fun...because you realize you're totally outclassed in any rational discussion!  Go back to putting people on ignore.  You'll look more intelligent that way!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?



  I don't know if he has me on ignore or not.  I usually just bypass all of his posts, but you are right and that is hilarious!


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, so when you've had us on ignore for years...posting stupid fart emoticons...we're supposed to know that you've taken us off ignore and go back and answer things you asked us from before?  Is that the way it works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if he has me on ignore or not.  I usually just bypass all of his posts, but you are right and that is hilarious!
Click to expand...


People who hide behind the ignore feature are just plain idiotic, Chris.  Fart Boy continually asks what other people are saying to him in posts that HE has kept himself from getting.  Who does that?  If you obsess over what people are posting...then why in the heck would you put them on ignore in the first place!

It takes a certain type of person to put everyone with a different viewpoint on ignore and only converse with those that agree with you.  Kind of a "blinders wearing drone" thing.  I've never understood it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me guess...you're a little cranky because your Ravens got spanked AGAIN?
> 
> Friends come and go in life as well.  The people I hung out with when I was twenty generally aren't the people I hung out with when I was forty.  I'm like most people, Phallics...I've evolved over the years.  It's what you do when you've had a full life.
> 
> 
> 
> Does not mean you have to exaggerate, embellish and lie. So please stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How have I embellished, exaggerated or lied?  Just because YOU haven't had a life, Phallics...don't assume everyone else has been as boring as you obviously are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have embellished and lied by claiming to be friends and then not knowing who they are.  You have to try to impress anonymous posters on an internet messageboard so much that you will stoop so low as to compromise your own dignity. That is where I start to feel sorry for you.
> 
> I show you a picture of a famous and accomplished man you claim to be friends with   and you don't even recognize him.  Now you can wipe the egg off your face we all know who we are dealing with when we read your posts.
> 
> 
> 
> I found a picture of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are not 195LBs, nor do you have size 12 feet and the closest thing you will ever be to a golf pro is cleaning off the goose crap from their golf shoes. Use sunscreen OFS, use sunscreen.
> 
> You are just like the lying, cheating Brady and Patriots.
Click to expand...


great find,thanks for posting that,thanks to you,i now know what old fart style looks like in real life.


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, Fart Boy...I'm told I look like a cross between Brad Pitt and George Clooney!


----------



## Oldstyle

And that WAS sarcasm for you slower folks!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



And Fart Boy is back to doing what he does well...fart jokes!  All is well in the tin foil hat world!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from old fart style.that means your back on ignore.lol 

your a chickenshit coward who refuses to answer my question about the Rams same as the cheats other superbowl wins before last year,that i returned the favor and put you on ignore since you ignore my questions.

that was WHY i put you on ignore years ago because you do this wherever you post whether its sports,politics or anything,you cant stand toe to toe in a debate no matter what the topic is so evade the facts or the question all the time old far style.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick to your fart thing, Fart Boy...when you try and argue something you come across as the board simpleton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the poster actually think I even read it's posts?  Good grief!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It puts the lotion on the skin or else it gets the hose again.
> 
> Don't worry about the haters. They just don't like the truth. For example, they hate a skinny woman being honest about fat people. I love your honesty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep the cheatriot apologists dont like the truth that is so true.
> 
> so no,i wont worry about them hating me since i speak the truth about the team they worship.
> 
> I never get an  answer from them over a simple question i have aksed them over a  times  so since you are not a cheatriots fan,maybe i can get YOU to answer this one.pretty sad that I have to ask someone who is NOT a patriots fan to get an answer to this question.
> 
> Post # 837   on page  84   here.
> 
> Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd! | Page 84 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> pretty sad that to get an answer on this question i have to ask a Lions fan since the cheatriot apologists refuse to answer it and will only come back and make a false claim I am having a metldown.
> 
> I hardly have a meltdown over them not  answering the question,if anything I laugh at their stupidity they show they cannot stand toe to toe in a debate when they are proven wrong.
Click to expand...



Like i said,its trule sad that i have to ask LIONS fan that question since USMB's resident troll old fart style refused to answer it even when i made it perfectly clear for three days i had him off ignore.


----------



## Alex.

A Patriot Halloween


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> still ANOTHER fart from old fart style.that means your back on ignore.lol
> 
> your a chickenshit coward who refuses to answer my question about the Rams same as the cheats other superbowl wins before last year,that i returned the favor and put you on ignore since you ignore my questions.
> 
> that was WHY i put you on ignore years ago because you do this wherever you post whether its sports,politics or anything,you cant stand toe to toe in a debate no matter what the topic is so evade the facts or the question all the time old far style.lol


 
Chickenshit cowards are people who put others on ignore because they can't answer their questions...that's YOU, my gaseous little troll!  How exactly do you "stand toe to toe in a debate" when you have the other person on ignore?  Are you REALLY that stupid that you can't see how ridiculous a statement that is?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> A Patriot Halloween



So that's what the little tykes are wearing in Baltimore this year! 

I always say...start your kids out as whiny little losers early if you want them to be a big whiny loser when they grow up!  There's a youngster well on his way...


----------



## hangover

Looks like one for the thumb for Brady. Says he wants to play for another 15 years. Five, six more rings? That's a real Hertz Doughnut for the haters, ain't it. BWAH HA HA!


----------



## Oldstyle

Kind of hard to make the case that Brady wins because he "cheats" when he's playing better now than he ever has.

At some point even obsessive haters like Phallics and Fart Boy need to admit that Brady is simply a great QB.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Kind of hard to make the case that Brady wins because he "cheats" when he's playing better now than he ever has.
> 
> At some point even obsessive haters like Phallics and Fart Boy need to admit that Brady is simply a great QB.


I never said he wins only because he cheats. Brady is doing his job, even Tebow did well at some point.

You need to lie about my posts now because you have lost the debate whether the Patriots are cheaters, you admitted they did and now are trying to save face.


----------



## MeBelle

* New England Patriots
8-0, 1st in AFC Eastern Division*
Final - Sunday, November 8, 10:00 AM
Gillette Stadium, Foxborough, Massachusetts
 
Washington
Redskins
(3-5)
10

New England
Patriots
(8-0)
27
Recap


----------



## MeBelle

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No meltdown. I am calling it as I see it based on your posts. You need some serious help little big man.
> 
> 
> 
> old fart style is so senile he never remembers all the hundreds of times he has gone into meltdown mode over the truth of his heros being exposed incapable of admitting the obvious that he is butthurt over this truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that someone who has me on "ignore" thinks he knows how I react to Phallic's immature and rather creepy posts.
> 
> Meltdown?  I've spent most of this string *laughing* at both Phallics and Fart Boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's more amusing is someone posting in this thread whining about cheating and is a cheater himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *what the fuck you talking about me being a cheater myself?* cheatriot logic as always.
> 
> you have your head up brady and belicheats asses so much you have no morals whatsoever and cant understand they are in the same catagory as Bonds.Mcguire,Clemons,Armstrong,chicago black sox or do you not have a clue who any of those people are which would not surpise me a bit?
Click to expand...



9/11 inside job   Interesting you would ass-u-me I called you a cheater.  So what have you cheated on? Curious minds and all..


----------



## ChrisL

How about those Patriots?    8-0 now.  Suckers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of hard to make the case that Brady wins because he "cheats" when he's playing better now than he ever has.
> 
> At some point even obsessive haters like Phallics and Fart Boy need to admit that Brady is simply a great QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said he wins only because he cheats. Brady is doing his job, even Tebow did well at some point.
> 
> You need to lie about my posts now because you have lost the debate whether the Patriots are cheaters, you admitted they did and now are trying to save face.
Click to expand...


So now you're comparing Tom Brady to Tim Tebow?  There is stupid, Phallics and then there is STUPID!!!  You would be STUPID!!!

I admitted that they broke a rule...that isn't the same thing as admitting they cheated.  The fact is...the Patriots don't need to cheat in order to win...they win because of Robert Kraft, Bill Belichick, Tom Brady and players like Malcolm Butler and Julian Edeleman who simply want it more than the pedigreed high number draft picks.


----------



## Oldstyle

Admit it, Phallics...with each passing week...Tom Brady makes Roger Goodell look more and more like an idiot.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## LA RAM FAN

less than an hour ago,someone farted in here.


----------



## Oldstyle

Someone should let Fart Boy know that Phallics has abandoned ship on this thread.  Leaving is what you do when your argument is laughable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from USMB's resident troll old fart style.\


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> * New England Patriots
> 8-0, 1st in AFC Eastern Division*
> Final - Sunday, November 8, 10:00 AM
> Gillette Stadium, Foxborough, Massachusetts
> View attachment 54239
> Washington
> Redskins
> (3-5)
> 10
> View attachment 54238
> New England
> Patriots
> (8-0)
> 27
> Recap


Recap.

Roger Clemons.*
Barry Bonds,*
Mark Mcguire,*
Sammy Sosa,*
Lance Armstrong,*
Tom Brady,*
Bill Belichick,*
Chicago Black sox,*
New England Patriots.*

all three remaining undefeated teams are all named after Big Cats.

Darren Smith - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles... | Facebook


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> * New England Patriots
> 8-0, 1st in AFC Eastern Division*
> Final - Sunday, November 8, 10:00 AM
> Gillette Stadium, Foxborough, Massachusetts
> View attachment 54239
> Washington
> Redskins
> (3-5)
> 10
> View attachment 54238
> New England
> Patriots
> (8-0)
> 27
> Recap
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Roger Clemons.*
> Barry Bonds,*
> Mark Mcguire,*
> Sammy Sosa,*
> Lance Armstrong,*
> Tom Brady,*
> Bill Belichick,*
> Chicago Black sox,*
> New England Patriots.*
> 
> all three remaining undefeated teams are all named after Big Cats.
Click to expand...


God, you're dumb!  The Bengals lost last weekend you clueless putz!

Stick to farting...it's about all you're good at!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from USMB's resident troll old fart style.


----------



## Oldstyle

I think I've finally figured out why Fart Boy puts people on ignore.  When he posts something really stupid...which is most of the time...he can avoid reading reply posts that point out how monumentally ignorant he really is!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AND.

still ANOTHER fart from USMB's resident troll old fart style..


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> I think I've finally figured out why Fart Boy puts people on ignore.  When he posts something really stupid...which is most of the time...he can avoid reading reply posts that point out how monumentally ignorant he really is!



I think it's like 12 years old or something.  That's why I don't bother with it.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've finally figured out why Fart Boy puts people on ignore.  When he posts something really stupid...which is most of the time...he can avoid reading reply posts that point out how monumentally ignorant he really is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's like 12 years old or something.  That's why I don't bother with it.
Click to expand...


I wonder how long it's going to take Fart Boy to figure out that Phallics has tucked tail and run on this string?


----------



## Oldstyle

You've got to know that the Ravens losing to the Jaguars was the last straw for poor Phallics.  He won't be back here unless the Patriots lose.


----------



## MeBelle

Mon, Nov 23      ESPNTOTAL1234OT






Bills

13

0373






Patriots

20

37100




FINAL


----------



## MeBelle

Oldstyle said:


> You've got to know that the Ravens losing to the Jaguars was the last straw for poor Phallics.  He won't be back here unless the Patriots lose.




It may have been those poor Redskins losing to the Panthers...44-16.
That should be a crime!!


----------



## ChrisL

Still undefeated!!!


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm still chuckling from watching Rex Ryan's melt-down at the end of the first half.  Poor Rex thought the Bills were going to kick a field goal and go into the locker room with a 6-3 lead and the next thing he knows the Patriots are ahead 10-3!

Hate to tell you this, Rex buddy...but the Patriots OWN you!

And on a side note...Tom Brady is running away with the voting for the Pro Bowl.

No wonder Phallics doesn't want to come around anymore!


----------



## Oldstyle

Even Fart Boy seems to have lost the will to be "gaseous".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to know that the Ravens losing to the Jaguars was the last straw for poor Phallics.  He won't be back here unless the Patriots lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been those poor Redskins losing to the Panthers...44-16.
> That should be a crime!!
Click to expand...


Just wondering Mebelle,I have to assume  that pic below in your avatar is that of boston harbour? Boston is a nice city to visit,been there once for a red sox game..too bad the cheats have tainted the image of the city. that of course will never change my like for the city so you know,its the NFL and the owner of the cheats who is corrupt,not the city.


----------



## Oldstyle

You know what I'd LOVE to see?  Fart Boy sitting in a bar in Southie talking smack about the "cheats"!  My guess is that after about ten minutes some 60 year old Southie grandmother would dump a draft over his head...bitch slap him silly and then throw him out into the street while the rest of the bar laughed their asses off!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still ANOTHER fart from USMB's resident troll old fart style.


----------



## Oldstyle

Fart Boy still hasn't figured out that his buddy, Phallics has thrown in the towel on this string...talk about clueless...


----------



## Sunni Man

N E Patriots are Superbowl bound!! .......


----------



## Unkotare

Oldstyle said:


> You know what I'd LOVE to see?  Fart Boy sitting in a bar in Southie talking smack about the "cheats"!  My guess is that after about ten minutes some 60 year old Southie grandmother would dump a draft over his head...bitch slap him silly and then throw him out into the street while the rest of the bar laughed their asses off!





If he were that lucky.


----------



## MeBelle

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to know that the Ravens losing to the Jaguars was the last straw for poor Phallics.  He won't be back here unless the Patriots lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been those poor Redskins losing to the Panthers...44-16.
> That should be a crime!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering Mebelle,I have to assume  that pic below in your avatar is that of boston harbour? Boston is a nice city to visit,been there once for a red sox game..too bad the cheats have tainted the image of the city. that of course will never change my like for the city so you know,its the NFL and the owner of the cheats who is corrupt,not the city.
Click to expand...



Well, actually it's a photo of the Conowingo Dam BUT
I was born in Boston and you know what they say...you  can take the girl out of Boston but you can't take Boston out of the girl.
I went to a Red Sox game last year at Fenway. We got beat badly, but I didn't care.


----------



## Oldstyle

MeBelle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've got to know that the Ravens losing to the Jaguars was the last straw for poor Phallics.  He won't be back here unless the Patriots lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It may have been those poor Redskins losing to the Panthers...44-16.
> That should be a crime!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just wondering Mebelle,I have to assume  that pic below in your avatar is that of boston harbour? Boston is a nice city to visit,been there once for a red sox game..too bad the cheats have tainted the image of the city. that of course will never change my like for the city so you know,its the NFL and the owner of the cheats who is corrupt,not the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, actually it's a photo of the Conowingo Dam BUT
> I was born in Boston and you know what they say...you  can take the girl out of Boston but you can't take Boston out of the girl.
> I went to a Red Sox game last year at Fenway. We got beat badly, but I didn't care.
Click to expand...


Fart Boy thinking that was a photo of Boston Harbor shows how clueless he is.






THAT is what Boston Harbor looks like!


----------



## Oldstyle

I used to manage Jillian's...right across the street from Fenway, Mebelle.  Had a buddy who was the bullpen cop for the visiting team for years and he'd get me into the stadium.  Must have seen a couple hundred Sox games over the years.  Love Florida (especially this time of year!) but I do miss Boston.


----------



## ChrisL

Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.


----------



## Sunni Man

ChrisL said:


> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.


OMG........the NE Patriots lost!!?!!?   ...    

I shut my TV off at the start of the 4th quarter and went to bed figuring the Patriots had the game in the bag. 21 to 7

Now I find out they lost!!!  ......   WTF HAPPENED??????    ......


----------



## ChrisL

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG........the NE Patriots lost!!?!!?   ...
> 
> I shut my TV off at the start of the 4th quarter and went to bed figuring the Patriots had the game in the bag. 21 to 7
> 
> Now I find out they lost!!!  ......   WTF HAPPENED??????    ......
Click to expand...


The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.


----------



## ChrisL

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG........the NE Patriots lost!!?!!?   ...
> 
> I shut my TV off at the start of the 4th quarter and went to bed figuring the Patriots had the game in the bag. 21 to 7
> 
> Now I find out they lost!!!  ......   WTF HAPPENED??????    ......
Click to expand...


Rob Gronkowski Carted Off With Painful-Looking Knee Injury [Video] [UPDATE]


----------



## Sunni Man

ChrisL said:


> The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.


Sad.......really sad........


----------



## ChrisL

Sunni Man said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.......really sad........
Click to expand...


I know . . .


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.


They've won enough.  I'm hoping it is Cam Newton's turn this year.  The league needs a personality like Cam's as a celebrity.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.......really sad........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know . . .
Click to expand...

They need to suspend Tom Brady for a year just like they did Adrian Peterson after this!!!

Tom Brady Dresses As A Turkey To Scare His Kids On Thanksgiving

Cruelty to children?  First deflategate now this?  How far will we let this monster go before we ban him from the league?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.


The Patriots just got Rhonda Rousey'ed.  LOL.  Oh well, can't win them all.  Doesn't really matter as long as you win the last game of the season, right?  

Like I said about fighters, I only root for the undefeated athletes.  So now I guess my pick to win it all is Carolina because they still haven't lost a game.  Nanernanernaner.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots just got Rhonda Rousey'ed.  LOL.  Oh well, can't win them all.  Doesn't really matter as long as you win the last game of the season, right?
> 
> Like I said about fighters, I only root for the undefeated athletes.  So now I guess my pick to win it all is Carolina because they still haven't lost a game.  Nanernanernaner.
Click to expand...


Dude, the Patriots were playing in Denver, with a makeshift offensive line, no Julian Edelman, no Danny Amendola, no Jaime Collins, and no Dion Lewis to start the game...then they lost Rob Gronkowski and Danta Hightower during the game yet they STILL took Denver to overtime despite having to contend with numerous questionable calls by the officials that negated great plays.  Brady did amazing stuff last night with almost zero weapons against the best defense in the NFL playing in front of a rabid home crowd.  Rhonda Rousey'ed?  Rhonda got her ass knocked out cold.  The Broncos STOLE that game from the Patriots and I think both teams know it!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, can't win them all, I guess.    We have a TON of players out with injuries.  The rest of the season is going to be very difficult, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots just got Rhonda Rousey'ed.  LOL.  Oh well, can't win them all.  Doesn't really matter as long as you win the last game of the season, right?
> 
> Like I said about fighters, I only root for the undefeated athletes.  So now I guess my pick to win it all is Carolina because they still haven't lost a game.  Nanernanernaner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the Patriots were playing in Denver, with a makeshift offensive line, no Julian Edelman, no Danny Amendola, no Jaime Collins, and no Dion Lewis to start the game...then they lost Rob Gronkowski and Danta Hightower during the game yet they STILL took Denver to overtime despite having to contend with numerous questionable calls by the officials that negated great plays.  Brady did amazing stuff last night with almost zero weapons against the best defense in the NFL playing in front of a rabid home crowd.  Rhonda Rousey'ed?  Rhonda got her ass knocked out cold.  The Broncos STOLE that game from the Patriots and I think both teams know it!
Click to expand...

I woke up this AM shocked the NE lost.


----------



## Oldstyle

You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.


You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.

Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day. 

I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.


Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
Click to expand...

Sometimes that's the problem with teams that are use to winning.  They act like such little bitches when things stop going their way.




[URL='http://zazenlife.com/2012/06/07/funniest-lebron-james-pictures/']
	
[/URL]


----------



## sealybobo

Remember when MJ finally beat my Bad Boys?  



They acted like little girls.


----------



## Bonzi

I fell asleep.  Pats did good considering they lost all their weapons.

But you know, I'm a Redskins Girl!


----------



## Sunni Man

Bonzi said:


> I fell asleep.  Pats did good considering they lost all their weapons.
> 
> But you know, I'm a Redskins Girl!


That's racist!!  ......


----------



## Bonzi

Sunni Man said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep.  Pats did good considering they lost all their weapons.
> 
> But you know, I'm a Redskins Girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's racist!!  ......
Click to expand...

 
it's a potato!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
Click to expand...


Was Brady pissed off that the refs had just called back a 50 yard pass completion on a holding penalty that Chris Collingsworth subsequently described as a borderline call?  Yes he was.  He's got a patchwork offensive line that are killing themselves trying to block the best pass rush in football and the refs keep giving the benefit of the doubt TO those pass rushers!  Brady has just gotten smashed in the face throwing that ball...giving himself up to complete that pass...only to have an official decide that play needed to be negated because of a borderline call in crunch time.  

You want to see someone with class in defeat?  Listen to Brady's post game news conference.  Despite the officials making call after call that went against the Patriots in the fourth quarter...neither Brady nor Bill Belichick said anything negative about the officiating.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Brady pissed off that the refs had just called back a 50 yard pass completion on a holding penalty that Chris Collingsworth subsequently described as a borderline call?  Yes he was.  He's got a patchwork offensive line that are killing themselves trying to block the best pass rush in football and the refs keep giving the benefit of the doubt TO those pass rushers!  Brady has just gotten smashed in the face throwing that ball...giving himself up to complete that pass...only to have an official decide that play needed to be negated because of a borderline call in crunch time.
> 
> You want to see someone with class in defeat?  Listen to Brady's post game news conference.  Despite the officials making call after call that went against the Patriots in the fourth quarter...neither Brady nor Bill Belichick said anything negative about the officiating.
Click to expand...


I heard that Gronk doesn't have any serious injuries and just a bruised bone!  That's good news!  I also heard that we might be getting a couple of key guys back next week, maybe Amendola and another - can't recall off hand right now.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
Click to expand...


And looking at that game logically, Phallics...there's no way on God's green earth that you can say that the Patriots SHOULD have won that game!  The truth of the matter is that they entered that game with a patchwork offensive line filled with rookies, undrafted free agents and injured players...and missing three of their best receivers...along with missing their best cover line backer.  Then they proceed to lose Gronkowski and Danta Hightower during the game.  So Tom Brady is forced to go up against the best defense in football...playing in a hostile stadium...in awful weather conditions with third string players EVERYWHERE on offense!  That game last night was a testament to how great of a player Brady is and what great coaches Bill Belichick and Josh McDaniels are.  You'll never admit that though because you're an obsessive Brady hater.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Brady pissed off that the refs had just called back a 50 yard pass completion on a holding penalty that Chris Collingsworth subsequently described as a borderline call?  Yes he was.  He's got a patchwork offensive line that are killing themselves trying to block the best pass rush in football and the refs keep giving the benefit of the doubt TO those pass rushers!  Brady has just gotten smashed in the face throwing that ball...giving himself up to complete that pass...only to have an official decide that play needed to be negated because of a borderline call in crunch time.
> 
> You want to see someone with class in defeat?  Listen to Brady's post game news conference.  Despite the officials making call after call that went against the Patriots in the fourth quarter...neither Brady nor Bill Belichick said anything negative about the officiating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard that Gronk doesn't have any serious injuries and just a bruised bone!  That's good news!  I also heard that we might be getting a couple of key guys back next week, maybe Amendola and another - can't recall off hand right now.
Click to expand...


That was the best news I've heard in some time, Chris!  I thought we'd lost Gronk for the season the way he was writhing around on the ground.  The Patriots have some time to get injured players back to make the stretch run for the playoffs.  Give Brady weapons again and he's going to go off.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Brady pissed off that the refs had just called back a 50 yard pass completion on a holding penalty that Chris Collingsworth subsequently described as a borderline call?  Yes he was.  He's got a patchwork offensive line that are killing themselves trying to block the best pass rush in football and the refs keep giving the benefit of the doubt TO those pass rushers!  Brady has just gotten smashed in the face throwing that ball...giving himself up to complete that pass...only to have an official decide that play needed to be negated because of a borderline call in crunch time.
> 
> You want to see someone with class in defeat?  Listen to Brady's post game news conference.  Despite the officials making call after call that went against the Patriots in the fourth quarter...neither Brady nor Bill Belichick said anything negative about the officiating.
Click to expand...


Here is Brady saying something negative about officiating. "I don’t think I’ve ever been so visibly pissed off after a loss,” Brady told WEE. I thought the first play of the overtime, the guy hooked (Brandon LaFell) and they didn’t call that."

Tom Brady As 'Pissed Off' As He's Ever Been After Tough Loss To Broncos


"They just feel like there's a push off," Brady said, "It's obviously different than what I saw, because I'm looking at it too, but they're the ones with the flags and they throw it."
Brady Comments on Officiating During Broncos Loss

Regardless, they played their game and the Broncos played theirs this time they lost. Looks like it was an honest contest.


----------



## MeBelle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
Click to expand...

  ...@Oldstyle ... YOU made the Pats lose!  You were missing whats-his-name for the week... 
Sock just need to smell up somewhere else, fkn fake!


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I bet they're REALLY pissed off now lol

Skipping an easy 3 points on 4th down. Beyond dumb


----------



## Zander

Great game by the Bronco "D".


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Zander

Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......


----------



## Rustic

Zander said:


> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......


By cheat'n
Lol


----------



## Zander

Rustic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......
> 
> 
> 
> By cheat'n
> Lol
Click to expand...



DeflateGate Debunked By Science?


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


>


He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive

Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.

I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.

But I love cam. What a stud. 

One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.


----------



## sealybobo

Rustic said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......
> 
> 
> 
> By cheat'n
> Lol
Click to expand...

If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
Click to expand...

If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.


----------



## Alex.

Zander said:


> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......


Today, today we are talking about today. He totally sucked.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
Click to expand...

For sure.

I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.

I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough. 

Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......
> 
> 
> 
> Today, today we are talking about today. He totally sucked.
Click to expand...

Him and Rogers came very close to advancing. Had Brady scored that 2 point conversion you might be singing a different tune right now.

Arizona is the msu of the final 4. The one that didn't belong.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
Click to expand...

I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......
> 
> 
> 
> Today, today we are talking about today. He totally sucked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him and Rogers came very close to advancing. Had Brady scored that 2 point conversion you might be singing a different tune right now.
> 
> Arizona is the msu of the final 4. The one that didn't belong.
Click to expand...

Maybe and if he did not choke so many times then throw 2 interceptions the Pats may have won as well.


----------



## Anathema

Zander said:


> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?



Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
Click to expand...

He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
Click to expand...

No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.


----------



## Rustic

Manning is one of the few with class in the nfl


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
Click to expand...

What, master it? Tell me the short version of what they do that you hate?

They remind me of the spurs in basketball. Professional winners. They aren't dirty.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, master it? Tell me the short version of what they do that you hate?
> 
> They remind me of the spurs in basketball. Professional winners. They aren't dirty.
Click to expand...

Spygate deflategate owning the commissioner(for a while) etc


----------



## sealybobo

Rustic said:


> Manning is one of the few with class in the nfl


Does Wilson have class? Aaron Rogers? Drew breez? Eli? Stafford? 

I don't see why Payton's any more classy than the rest.

But he's certainly one of the good guys.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, master it? Tell me the short version of what they do that you hate?
> 
> They remind me of the spurs in basketball. Professional winners. They aren't dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spygate deflategate owning the commissioner(for a while) etc
Click to expand...

They all spy. Deflategate is weak. And who knows if they own the commish. They said the same about Jordan. Sounds more like sour grapes.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, master it? Tell me the short version of what they do that you hate?
> 
> They remind me of the spurs in basketball. Professional winners. They aren't dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spygate deflategate owning the commissioner(for a while) etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all spy. Deflategate is weak. And who knows if they own the commish. They said the same about Jordan. Sounds more like sour grapes.
Click to expand...

From me? no. I enjoyed this season watching Brady get his ass kicked, I kinda wished they made into the SB so I could see him  get his ass kicked some more but they failed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Denver's defense played one heck of a game, the covered the Pats like blankets.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
Click to expand...


Phallics is a Baltimore Ravens fan.  He doesn't like what the Patriots have done to HIS team and so he spends years whining about cheating...then disappears for months when Brady keeps on winning despite inflated balls, having no offensive line at all, no running game and all his top receivers hurt...only to return when the Patriots lose a close game playing on the opponents field.  

You've got no "style", Phallics!  Tom Brady may have lost a game yesterday but he's still a winner.  You on the other hand will never be anything BUT a loser!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics is a Baltimore Ravens fan.  He doesn't like what the Patriots have done to HIS team and so he spends years whining about cheating...then disappears for months when Brady keeps on winning despite inflated balls, having no offensive line at all, no running game and all his top receivers hurt...only to return when the Patriots lose a close game playing on the opponents field.
> 
> You've got no "style", Phallics!  Tom Brady may have lost a game yesterday but he's still a winner.  You on the other hand will never be anything BUT a loser!
Click to expand...

Why personalize to me OFS? I had nothing to do with Brady's melt down. The cheating has abated to an extent and Brady reverts back to the 6th round draft pick and the same talents  and abilities of a rookie bench warmer thrown into the big game. I find it peculiar  how yet another Manning boy kicked his ass, they seem to have weakening effect on Brady make him do things like  throw interceptions, freak out etc.


A special treat to us all  you were being video recorded while watching the game a privilege only reserved for the biggest Patriot fans, you qualify due to your size 12 feet and over inflated ego, as an inspiration to the rest of Patriot Nation.

*OldFartStyle, "I need another tissue"*



Seems like you failed here too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics is a Baltimore Ravens fan.  He doesn't like what the Patriots have done to HIS team and so he spends years whining about cheating...then disappears for months when Brady keeps on winning despite inflated balls, having no offensive line at all, no running game and all his top receivers hurt...only to return when the Patriots lose a close game playing on the opponents field.
> 
> You've got no "style", Phallics!  Tom Brady may have lost a game yesterday but he's still a winner.  You on the other hand will never be anything BUT a loser!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why personalize to me OFS? I had nothing to do with Brady's melt down. The cheating has abated to an extent and Brady reverts back to the 6th round draft pick and the same talents  and abilities of a rookie bench warmer thrown into the big game. I find it peculiar  how yet another Manning boy kicked his ass, they seem to have weakening effect on Brady make him do things like  throw interceptions, freak out etc.
> 
> 
> A special treat to us all  you were being video recorded while watching the game a privilege only reserved for the biggest Patriot fans, you qualify due to your size 12 feet and over inflated ego, as an inspiration to the rest of Patriot Nation.
> 
> *OldFartStyle, "I need another tissue"*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you failed here too.
Click to expand...


Meltdown?  Dude, you know so little about the game of football it's embarrassing watching you pretend that you do!  Tom Brady was sacked 4 times in that game and hit 20 times.  That last number is more quarterback hits than any other quarterback in any other game this season.  Yet despite that...Tom Brady still drove them down field in the waning moments of that game...threw a touchdown pass with 12 seconds left on the clock and then came within a two point conversion of sending that game into overtime.

I get a kick out of you Ravens fans acting like YOU'VE won something because the Patriots lost!


----------



## Papageorgio

Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.


----------



## Oldstyle

As for the Manning's record against Brady in the Super Bowl?  Correct me if I'm wrong, Phallics...but I'm pretty sure neither Eli nor Peyton have ever been on the playing field at the same time as Tom Brady in a Super Bowl.  Quarterbacks play against the opposing defenses...not the opposing quarterback.  Tom Brady has been stymied by a some great New York Giant defensive teams and the best defense in the NFL this season...the Denver Broncos.  Eli and Peyton would be the first to tell you that THEY haven't shut down Tom Brady but that it was their team's defenses that accomplished that.  Just one more example of how clueless you are when it comes to football.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.



The game that New England "failed" on, Papa...was their season finale against Miami.  They spent that whole game trying to establish some sort of running game and lost to a team that had nothing to play for in a 20 to 10 stinker.  If they'd won that game they would have had home field advantage throughout the playoffs.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game that New England "failed" on, Papa...was their season finale against Miami.  They spent that whole game trying to establish some sort of running game and lost to a team that had nothing to play for in a 20 to 10 stinker.  If they'd won that game they would have had home field advantage throughout the playoffs.
Click to expand...


True, still think the Denver defense was the best I have seen this year. Brady is a great QB and it was tough for him to find open receivers anywhere on the field. He threw so many passes away. If the Pats would of had any kind of running game, they could have won.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.



"Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot

"Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."

Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush

He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
Click to expand...


You're SUCH a moron!  Brady is NEVER EVER going to tell you that he struggled because his O line was getting shredded by the Denver Broncos pass rush!  He's not that guy!  He'll take the blame.  He'll say "He" should have played better because that's what you do when you're a real leader!  You don't throw your patchwork Offensive line under the bus no matter how badly they were outplayed.  That's the sign of a team player.  You don't have a clue about that anymore than you do about most things related to football.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
Click to expand...


Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game. 

I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday. 

Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.

I think any team would of had issues with the


----------



## Rustic

...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're SUCH a moron!  Brady is NEVER EVER going to tell you that he struggled because his O line was getting shredded by the Denver Broncos pass rush!  He's not that guy!  He'll take the blame.  He'll say "He" should have played better because that's what you do when you're a real leader!  You don't throw your patchwork Offensive line under the bus no matter how badly they were outplayed.  That's the sign of a team player.  You don't have a clue about that anymore than you do about most things related to football.
Click to expand...




"*it was Brady who looked shaky throughout most of the game* as he kept getting knocked to the ground. He was sacked four times and hit 20 times.
*Many of his throws were rushed and off target, and two landed in the hands of Denver defenders.*"
Manning beats Brady: Broncos headed back to Super Bowl


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game.
> 
> I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday.
> 
> Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.
> 
> I think any team would of had issues with the
Click to expand...

Of course I give the defense credit, I also expect a qb of Brady's famously high caliber to overcome or at least make a game of it. Brady was on his ass more than he was erect his concentration was crap and he was seeing ghosts.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game.
> 
> I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday.
> 
> Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I give the defense credit, I also expect a qb of Brady's famously high caliber to overcome or at least make a game of it. Brady was on his ass more than he was erect his concentration was crap and he was seeing ghosts.
Click to expand...


I don't disagree, but I credit Denver's team defense. Brady is one of 53 players that didn't win yesterday. To have three 4th downs and getting a score out of it was fun to watch. I got what I wanted a Denver win and a good game. Not sure what you wanted, again, your agenda was different than mine so you will see it differently.


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're SUCH a moron!  Brady is NEVER EVER going to tell you that he struggled because his O line was getting shredded by the Denver Broncos pass rush!  He's not that guy!  He'll take the blame.  He'll say "He" should have played better because that's what you do when you're a real leader!  You don't throw your patchwork Offensive line under the bus no matter how badly they were outplayed.  That's the sign of a team player.  You don't have a clue about that anymore than you do about most things related to football.
Click to expand...

Brady is without class...


----------



## PredFan

They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.


----------



## ChrisL

As I said in the other thread, even at his worst, Brady is STILL better than you.


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.



You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
Click to expand...


Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.


When Belicheat appeared at a presser to discuss his black eye he was asked whether he would include himself in the injury report, he replied they will if required. Big Belly Bill has no sense of humor so that suggests he is woefully aware of all the eye on him and his cheating cronies.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game.
> 
> I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday.
> 
> Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I give the defense credit, I also expect a qb of Brady's famously high caliber to overcome or at least make a game of it. Brady was on his ass more than he was erect his concentration was crap and he was seeing ghosts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I credit Denver's team defense. Brady is one of 53 players that didn't win yesterday. To have three 4th downs and getting a score out of it was fun to watch. I got what I wanted a Denver win and a good game. Not sure what you wanted, again, your agenda was different than mine so you will see it differently.
Click to expand...

My agenda? you have an agenda we all have agendas on this site and that would be the side we are arguing when we post.

Yes Brady is one man in a team of 53 but this is how Manning was compelled to play for many years and he did just fine. It sucks but that is what Brady gets paid for. A person cannot be great unless they do great things or are over rated.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not seeing where Brady failed in the game. He played well against a very good Denver defense. Both teams played well, I'm happy Denver won but I don't see New England as failing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game.
> 
> I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday.
> 
> Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I give the defense credit, I also expect a qb of Brady's famously high caliber to overcome or at least make a game of it. Brady was on his ass more than he was erect his concentration was crap and he was seeing ghosts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I credit Denver's team defense. Brady is one of 53 players that didn't win yesterday. To have three 4th downs and getting a score out of it was fun to watch. I got what I wanted a Denver win and a good game. Not sure what you wanted, again, your agenda was different than mine so you will see it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda? you have an agenda we all have agendas on this site and that would be the side we are arguing when we post.
> 
> Yes Brady is one man in a team of 53 but this is how Manning was compelled to play for many years and he did just fine. It sucks but that is what Brady gets paid for. A person cannot be great unless they do great things or are over rated.
Click to expand...


I like Manning over Brady, I just thought Brady played well against a great defense. I would like Manning to win one last ring before he retires.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Tom Brady completed less than 50% of passes & threw 2+ Int in a gm for 1st time in career (regular or postseason). Brady was mistake-prone and inconsistent like he's been few times in his career. His 56.4 QB rating in Denver is his second worst mark ever in a playoff game. His worst game was in 2009 against the Baltimore Ravens."
> Did Tom Brady just play the worst game of the career? Not quite, but Patriots O-line gave him no shot
> 
> "Brady acknowledged after the game that he struggled to read the Broncos’ defense and see where the rush would be coming from, and as a result he was rattled.“There were definitely times where I had opportunities to hold the ball and didn’t really have great awareness of where people were around me,” Brady said."
> 
> Brady blames himself for failing to read the Broncos’ pass rush
> 
> He sucked. There is not much more to say other than he is showing his 6th round draft pick pedigree. This is not the first time he choked in a big game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't give the Denver defense any credit? The offensive line could not hold the Broncos long enough for a receiver to get away from the pass defenders. Denver blanketed the Patriots receivers. The Ravens had that type of shut down defense, the offense was okay but the defense won the Super Bowls. The lack of a running game absolutely hurt New England, Denver didn't care if they tried to run, they stayed with the receivers the whole game.
> 
> I'm not sure if too many QBs would of faired much better yesterday.
> 
> Obviously you have an agenda, enjoy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I give the defense credit, I also expect a qb of Brady's famously high caliber to overcome or at least make a game of it. Brady was on his ass more than he was erect his concentration was crap and he was seeing ghosts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't disagree, but I credit Denver's team defense. Brady is one of 53 players that didn't win yesterday. To have three 4th downs and getting a score out of it was fun to watch. I got what I wanted a Denver win and a good game. Not sure what you wanted, again, your agenda was different than mine so you will see it differently.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My agenda? you have an agenda we all have agendas on this site and that would be the side we are arguing when we post.
> 
> Yes Brady is one man in a team of 53 but this is how Manning was compelled to play for many years and he did just fine. It sucks but that is what Brady gets paid for. A person cannot be great unless they do great things or are over rated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Manning over Brady, I just thought Brady played well against a great defense. I would like Manning to win one last ring before he retires.
Click to expand...

It would be nice then again Manning is an ambassador for the game so no matter what happens he will be around


----------



## MeBelle

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
Click to expand...


lol....
who cares what you think?


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....
> who cares what you think?
Click to expand...


Their teams didn't even make it to the playoffs probably.    Ignore the crazy obsessive haters.  There is always next year for the Pats when they're healthy again!


----------



## ChrisL

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
Click to expand...


And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.


----------



## MeBelle

ChrisL said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol....
> who cares what you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their teams didn't even make it to the playoffs probably.    Ignore the crazy obsessive haters.  There is always next year for the Pats when they're healthy again!
Click to expand...



True!

But that's not the point I'm trying to drive home.
I'm lmao about a cheater posting in a thread about a football team cheating...irony.


----------



## Alex.

Rustic said:


> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??


This video is good enough


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??
> 
> 
> 
> This video is good enough
Click to expand...


Dude, you're a Ravens fan...your team has been out of it for so long all you have LEFT is to root against someone else!  You're not crying about the Ravens losing in the AFC finals because they were eliminated back before the leaves changed colors LAST FALL!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??
> 
> 
> 
> This video is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a Ravens fan...your team has been out of it for so long all you have LEFT is to root against someone else!  You're not crying about the Ravens losing in the AFC finals because they were eliminated back before the leaves changed colors LAST FALL!
Click to expand...

I have told you many times whose team I like to watch and it ain't the Ravens. You are unglued over Brady's failure.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??
> 
> 
> 
> This video is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a Ravens fan...your team has been out of it for so long all you have LEFT is to root against someone else!  You're not crying about the Ravens losing in the AFC finals because they were eliminated back before the leaves changed colors LAST FALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you many times whose team I like to watch and it ain't the Ravens. You are unglued over Brady's failure.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you're not a Raven's fan?  Typical...

It's bad enough you know shit about the game, Phallics...but you could at least have enough class to root for your team through the good and the bad.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??
> 
> 
> 
> This video is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a Ravens fan...your team has been out of it for so long all you have LEFT is to root against someone else!  You're not crying about the Ravens losing in the AFC finals because they were eliminated back before the leaves changed colors LAST FALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you many times whose team I like to watch and it ain't the Ravens. You are unglued over Brady's failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're not a Raven's fan?  Typical...
> 
> It's bad enough you know shit about the game, Phallics...but you could at least have enough class to root for your team through the good and the bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## MeBelle

Good for the Broncos!  


Who's being a poor sport, besides the cheater I mean..


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> Good for the Broncos!
> 
> 
> Who's being a poor sport, besides the cheater I mean..



That doofus soils his pants over the Pats every opportunity.  Lol.  He is obsessed with Tom Brady too.  No wonder why!


----------



## MeBelle

The Bronco's are my B team, in honor of my daughter.


----------



## PredFan

ChrisL said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
Click to expand...


Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.


----------



## Oldstyle

PredFan said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
Click to expand...


Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!  

As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!


----------



## Kat

This thread is kinda um...funny.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
Click to expand...


For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.

Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.






Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.


----------



## PredFan

Oldstyle said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't do enough cheating I guess. I imagine it's tough for Belecheck and Brady to know the exact amount of cheating they can get away with without being too obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
Click to expand...


I assume you mean me. I have never attempted to play football, never had the inclination. Your lame attempt at an insult fails. Just like Brady's attempt to beat Manning last sunday.


----------



## hangover

Alex. said:


>


Brady took a dive for his buddy Manning.


----------



## Alex.

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you mean me. I have never attempted to play football, never had the inclination. Your lame attempt at an insult fails. Just like Brady's attempt to beat Manning last sunday.
Click to expand...

One thing you should know this thread was started with hate and will end up with hate from the OP who is a burn out, he flipped out all because the object of his man-love was caught cheating and lying to a during the investigation. The OP acts like a jealous woman protecting her man.

He has gone after everyone posting unfounded accusations about those who  posted anything remotely contrary to his pie eyed view of Brady or the Patriots. Then when confronted he denies he was directing it at them, so expect that as well. 

One thing you should know is that the OP is a name dropper who when asked cannot recognize the person whose name he just dropped. When he gets hotheaded he starts giving out personal facts such as his shoe size (12) then tries to impress by saying he never played football but was a goalie in hockey. I think he was more like the practice puck designated for slap shots. 

Fact is Brady lied and cheated and now Brady lost the game for the entire team by being a lousy QB when his team needed him the most.


----------



## Alex.

hangover said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady took a dive for his buddy Manning.
Click to expand...

I agreed Brady takes a lot of dives for his men friends.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't even know how to spell his name.  Lol.  Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
Click to expand...


Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

And in case you missed it while you were surfing the net looking for weird pictures of Tom Brady (ah, what kind of obsession do you have to have to do THAT!) Brady was taken to court by the NFL (a court of the NFL's choosing that they thought would see things THEIR way!) and the judge in that court ruled in Brady's favor.  That should have put a cork in your whining but it didn't...did it?  The only obsessed person in this thread is you!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
Click to expand...

I have never noticed how other men wear their pants, sailor, nor is my mind on the jock strap of anther man. I am supporting you in your choice for an  alternative lifestyle. I know it is hard for you to see the object of your man-love crash and burn like a 6th round draft choice and not the superhuman QB he was made out to be.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And in case you missed it while you were surfing the net looking for weird pictures of Tom Brady (ah, what kind of obsession do you have to have to do THAT!) Brady was taken to court by the NFL (a court of the NFL's choosing that they thought would see things THEIR way!) and the judge in that court ruled in Brady's favor.  That should have put a cork in your whining but it didn't...did it?  The only obsessed person in this thread is you!


Again, the judge did not declare Brady innocent. The judge gave Brady a chance to get on the field and fail miserably.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never noticed how other men wear their pants, sailor, nor is my mind on the jock strap of anther man. I am supporting you in your choice for an  alternative lifestyle. I know it is hard for you to see the object of your man-love crash and burn like a 6th round draft choice and not the superhuman QB he was made out to be.
Click to expand...


LOL...you SAY that, Phallics but then you always seem to post things about Tom Brady's jock strap.  Why is that?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never noticed how other men wear their pants, sailor, nor is my mind on the jock strap of anther man. I am supporting you in your choice for an  alternative lifestyle. I know it is hard for you to see the object of your man-love crash and burn like a 6th round draft choice and not the superhuman QB he was made out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...you SAY that, Phallics but then you always seem to post things about Tom Brady's jock strap.  Why is that?
Click to expand...

To make you happy. 

  By the looks of it I have succeeded.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you missed it while you were surfing the net looking for weird pictures of Tom Brady (ah, what kind of obsession do you have to have to do THAT!) Brady was taken to court by the NFL (a court of the NFL's choosing that they thought would see things THEIR way!) and the judge in that court ruled in Brady's favor.  That should have put a cork in your whining but it didn't...did it?  The only obsessed person in this thread is you!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the judge did not declare Brady innocent. The judge gave Brady a chance to get on the field and fail miserably.
Click to expand...


Fail miserably?  Tom Brady took an offense with no offensive line and no running game to within a successful two point play of one of the great comebacks in NFL playoff history!  You know so little about the game you're obsessed about that it borders on farce. 

What the judge DID was raise a judicial eyebrow from the bench and ask the NFL..."Is that all you've got?"


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in case you missed it while you were surfing the net looking for weird pictures of Tom Brady (ah, what kind of obsession do you have to have to do THAT!) Brady was taken to court by the NFL (a court of the NFL's choosing that they thought would see things THEIR way!) and the judge in that court ruled in Brady's favor.  That should have put a cork in your whining but it didn't...did it?  The only obsessed person in this thread is you!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the judge did not declare Brady innocent. The judge gave Brady a chance to get on the field and fail miserably.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fail miserably?  Tom Brady took an offense with no offensive line and no running game to within a successful two point play of one of the great comebacks in NFL playoff history!  You know so little about the game you're obsessed about that it borders on farce.
> 
> What the judge DID was raise a judicial eyebrow from the bench and ask the NFL..."Is that all you're got?"
Click to expand...

No offensive line  Many have  done that and succeeded. Brady failed


----------



## Oldstyle

Fail miserably is what your Baltimore Ravens did this season.  They've been out of the playoff conversation for so long they're an after thought.  The Patriots will be right back next year contending for another Super Bowl.  Another year by the best quarterback ever to play the position.


----------



## Oldstyle

Name a quarterback that was sacked four times and hit 20 times in a game and won!  Show me your football knowledge, Phallics!  This should be amusing...


----------



## Oldstyle

Oh boy...now I've done it!  I asked Phallics to prove he knows something about football!  That's like sending the village idiot into a round room and telling him to pee in the corner!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Name a quarterback that was sacked four times and hit 20 times in a game and won!  Show me your football knowledge, Phallics!  This should be amusing...


The question should be why was Brady hit so much. He needed to be better and just was not. Brady failed miserably

*"Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady"*



Tim Hasselbeck: Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady


Brady just could not buck that Bronco he was riding


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name a quarterback that was sacked four times and hit 20 times in a game and won!  Show me your football knowledge, Phallics!  This should be amusing...
> 
> 
> 
> The question should be why was Brady hit so much. He needed to be better and just was not. Brady failed miserably
> 
> *"Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady"*
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Hasselbeck: Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady
> 
> 
> Brady just could not buck that Bronco he was riding
Click to expand...


I just asked you a question, Phallics...
You failed miserably to answer it!
Another check your mouth wrote that your brain can't cash?


----------



## Oldstyle

The reason that Brady was hit so much is that he had no offensive line and no running game!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

So did you want to show me another QB that got hit that many times and still pulled out a victory?  You made the claim...back it up!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So did you want to show me another QB that got hit that many times and still pulled out a victory?  You made the claim...back it up!


First we must discuss why Brady was hit so many times to begin with. All teams have injures, worn out players and other situations that compromise their play yet there are always two teams in the SB. Your continuous attempts at trying to take the blame off of the object of your man love will fail just like he did.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name a quarterback that was sacked four times and hit 20 times in a game and won!  Show me your football knowledge, Phallics!  This should be amusing...
> 
> 
> 
> The question should be why was Brady hit so much. He needed to be better and just was not. Brady failed miserably
> 
> *"Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady"*
> 
> 
> 
> Tim Hasselbeck: Failed two-point conversion was ‘100 percent error’ by Tom Brady
> 
> 
> Brady just could not buck that Bronco he was riding
Click to expand...

old fartstyle is whining and crying in defeat.lol

as always he gets taken to school by you. He will play dodgeball of course and say that what a current NFL quarterback says doesnt count.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gronkowski was whining to the refs trying to get them to call penaltys on the bronco defenders and even the announcers were saying they were not interfering.

once again the proof is in the pudding,when the cheats cant rig the games by fixing the headsets to go out at foxboro as they did last week against the chiefs or have the home town refs in their pockets,or be able to listen in on the teams adjustments during halftime with listening devices planted,when they have to go on the ROAD and play a good team with a good defense and dont have those luxarys,they cant win cause they cant cheat.

they are fine during the regular season beating teams on the road because they play crappy teams like the jets,bills, and dolphins,teams that have no business being in the NFL,but when facing a GOOD team on the road,they cant win cause they cant cheat.

they won the superbowl last year cause they faced a defense that had their best players playing with one arm crippled. thats one of the pathetic rebuttals people like old fartstyle like to use.

last time the cheats DID win a playoff game on the road matter of fact was when they faced the chargers in 2008 whos coach marty the moron shittenheimer was ALWAYS one and done in the playoffs wherever he went.whether it was the chiefs or chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the bronco players were correct,Gronkowski and Brady are whining cry babies when they dont have the refs in their pockets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Great game by the Bronco "D".


time to get out the crying towel and cry with old fart style since you cant deal with facts that when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets,they cant win.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more Super Bowl rings than Eli and Peyton combined......
> 
> 
> 
> By cheat'n
> Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
Click to expand...

because the internet says something you believe it.comedy gold.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bet they're REALLY pissed off now lol
> 
> Skipping an easy 3 points on 4th down. Beyond dumb



and BeliCHEAT is suppose to be the greatest coach of all time.

the cheats win DESPITE him not because of him.same as marty shitteneier


sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.......really sad........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need to suspend Tom Brady for a year just like they did Adrian Peterson after this!!!
> 
> Tom Brady Dresses As A Turkey To Scare His Kids On Thanksgiving
> 
> Cruelty to children?  First deflategate now this?  How far will we let this monster go before we ban him from the league?
Click to expand...


well our government is so corrupt as you know that that will never happen,they punish the innocent and protect the criminals like brady and belicheat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't beat the best defense in the league...playing at home...with officials making one sided calls...with a line up on offense that's mostly third stringers held together with baling wire, chewing gum and Tom Brady, Sealy!  Give Brady Edelman, Amendola, Lewis, Gronk and his offensive line from before the season started and he'd have carved the Broncos up.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots  hard work and  try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses.  They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
Click to expand...

old fart style whining just like brady.as always,he has his head up bradys ass.

poor old fartstyle will have to be talked off the ledge he is so broken hearted over his lover not having his way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> I bet they're REALLY pissed off now lol
> 
> Skipping an easy 3 points on 4th down. Beyond dumb



thats why i have to laugh over the propaganda media form ESPN and others when they say belicheat is the greatest coach ever.first he costs the cheats home field advantage earlier in the year deciding to play defense first instead of taking the ball on offense against the jets-even the jets players could not believe belicheat did that,they said they were not looking forward to going out there and facing brady even.NOW he costs them the AFC title game.

Belicheat was a failure and nobody with the Browns till Brady came along and saved his ass from the toilet.

I have always said brady is a very good quarterback,he is very good under pressure but sadly,he has to CHEAT and lie to win.FACT.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to show me another QB that got hit that many times and still pulled out a victory?  You made the claim...back it up!
> 
> 
> 
> First we must discuss why Brady was hit so many times to begin with. All teams have injures, worn out players and other situations that compromise their play yet there are always two teams in the SB. Your continuous attempts at trying to take the blame off of the object of your man love will fail just like he did.
Click to expand...


He got hit so many times because he was going up against the #1 defense in the NFL with the #1 pass rush in the NFL and probably the best set of corners in the NFL...with an offensive line that had three rookies on it, a left tackle with a sprained ankle and absolutely no running game to counter the all out blitzes that Denver threw at him.

Now did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked 4 times and hit twenty times who still won a game?  Or did you want to run from that question as usual?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they're REALLY pissed off now lol
> 
> Skipping an easy 3 points on 4th down. Beyond dumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i have to laugh over the propaganda media form ESPN and others when they say belicheat is the greatest coach ever.first he costs the cheats home field advantage earlier in the year deciding to play defense first instead of taking the ball on offense against the jets-even the jets players could not believe belicheat did that,they said they were not looking forward to going out there and facing brady even.NOW he costs them the AFC title game.
> 
> Belicheat was a failure and nobody with the Browns till Brady came along and saved his ass from the toilet.
> 
> I have always said brady is a very good quarterback,he is very good under pressure but sadly,he has to CHEAT and lie to win.FACT.
Click to expand...


Fact?  You think that the 9/11 attacks were an inside job!  You wouldn't know a FACT if it jumped up and bit you on your ass!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
Click to expand...


dude pete the cheat took a payoff to throw that superbowl.YOU of all people should no that especially since unlike many here,you are aware of how corrupt our government is.

pete the cheat was accused by his players at USC of throwing games as well. doesnt take a genius to figure it out to be true.

its just here at USMB posters dont want to believe NFL games are rigged.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
Click to expand...


trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.

.He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude pete the cheat took a payoff to throw that superbowl.YOU of all people should no that especially since unlike many here,you are aware of how corrupt our government is.
> 
> pete the cheat was accused by his players at USC of throwing games as well. doesnt take a genius to figure it out to be true.
> 
> its just here at USMB posters dont want to believe NFL games are rigged.
Click to expand...

Then Wilson is in on it too because he threw the ball right into the defenders arms.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
Click to expand...


----------



## sealybobo

I think Chauncey Billups threw the 2005 NBA finals.  No question.  If you watched how he played knowing he threw the games it was obvious.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
Click to expand...


Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has more rings than both of them.  Brady is the shit. If his kicker didn't miss that extra point he had a game winning drive
> 
> Who'd a thunk Manning would be in the Superbowl a month ago when some thought he was done. I think Payton just took those weeks off to rest once they knew they had home court advantage.
> 
> I want cam to win but also would like Payton to win one more. He deserves to have one more.
> 
> But I love cam. What a stud.
> 
> One week I hate Manning or Brady the next week I'm rooting for them. No reason to hate them they give us great football every week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady did not throw 2 interceptions and generally played better the Patriots had a shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure.
> 
> I don't feel sorry for Brady at all. He's won enough. In fact he would have lost the Superbowl if Carroll would have just told Wilson to give the ball to Lynch.
> 
> I felt sorry for Brady because he lost all his most recent Superbowl but then he won last year. 4s enough.
> 
> Half me wants Manning to get 1 more half me wants cam to shut the haters up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude pete the cheat took a payoff to throw that superbowl.YOU of all people should no that especially since unlike many here,you are aware of how corrupt our government is.
> 
> pete the cheat was accused by his players at USC of throwing games as well. doesnt take a genius to figure it out to be true.
> 
> its just here at USMB posters dont want to believe NFL games are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then Wilson is in on it too because he threw the ball right into the defenders arms.
Click to expand...


I guarantee what happened there is carrol told him to throw it down the middle no matter what the situation was.wilson will never come out and say that of course he likes him too much.

That is when i lost my respect for wilson,he is too much of a coward to  give carrol the middle finger and call his own play.this is the superbowl for god sakes.

Jim Harbaugh when he was with the Bears he once on a monday night game called HIS OWN PLAY,it did not work and he got the wrath from mike ditka of course but the guy had balls.wilson has NONE!!! he is a coward.

Lynch was running all over them,they were grasping for air,they were HORRIBLE in goal line stands like that all year long.even the players could not believe he did not give Lynch the ball.carrol is not an idiot and only an idiot would have made that call.

someone like that moron brian shittenhiemer of the rams,now HE would have done something like that but carrol is far too experienced a coach to do something like that.

plus he was already a shady character before this.it took last years deflategate scandal and pete the cheat thowing the superbowl to FINALLY make me wake up to the fact the NFL is as corrupt as our government is,no different.

the fact there was no investigation into the obvious,no lie dectector test given to brady,belicheat or carrol,doesnt take a genuis to see these games are are rigged as pro wrestling.

thats why I will never watch another superbowl again.

took me last year to wake up to how corrupt the NFL really is sadly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rustic said:


> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??



when the cheats dont have the home town refs in their pockets,or the listening devices plated in foxboro,they cant win.thats why when they play on the ROAD,they fail.

they can get by with it during the regular season playing against all these crappy teams like the jets,dolphins,and bills.all teams that have no business being in the NFL,but once they go on the road in the PLAYOFFS against GOOD teams,they dont have the refs in their pockets,they cant win,perioid.

Guess what their last road game win was? in 2007 and it came against none other than the chargers whos coach was you guessed it,marty the moron SHITTENHEIMER who ALWAYS went one and done in the playoffs while he was with the chargers and chiefs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and no cheat'n video, that we know of??
> 
> 
> 
> This video is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you're a Ravens fan...your team has been out of it for so long all you have LEFT is to root against someone else!  You're not crying about the Ravens losing in the AFC finals because they were eliminated back before the leaves changed colors LAST FALL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have told you many times whose team I like to watch and it ain't the Ravens. You are unglued over Brady's failure.
Click to expand...


as always.old fartstyle proves he is an old man who cant remember something you said to him two minutes ago.

thats hysterical that he actually believes your team is the ravens.

.next thing he'll say is mine is the ST LOUIS  RAMS.i wouldnt put ANYTHING past this old man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I assume you mean me. I have never attempted to play football, never had the inclination. Your lame attempt at an insult fails. Just like Brady's attempt to beat Manning last sunday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One thing you should know this thread was started with hate and will end up with hate from the OP who is a burn out, he flipped out all because the object of his man-love was caught cheating and lying to a during the investigation. The OP acts like a jealous woman protecting her man.
> 
> He has gone after everyone posting unfounded accusations about those who  posted anything remotely contrary to his pie eyed view of Brady or the Patriots. Then when confronted he denies he was directing it at them, so expect that as well.
> 
> One thing you should know is that the OP is a name dropper who when asked cannot recognize the person whose name he just dropped. When he gets hotheaded he starts giving out personal facts such as his shoe size (12) then tries to impress by saying he never played football but was a goalie in hockey. I think he was more like the practice puck designated for slap shots.
> 
> Fact is Brady lied and cheated and now Brady lost the game for the entire team by being a lousy QB when his team needed him the most.
Click to expand...


which is why i would not be one bit at all surprised if the OP next came out and said-I love  the ST LOUIS  RAMS.i dont put anything past him.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> the bronco players were correct,Gronkowski and Brady are whining cry babies when they dont have the refs in their pockets.


Brady was awwl mad and he had a mean wook on his face and then there was a vewy vewy wittle tear in the corner of his eye and the wef came over and gave wittle Tommy Bwady a wittle tissue to help him finish the game


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.





> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex



You are so right I would never walk in front of that trollish man I might get stabbed by that nasty little thing he keeps waving around.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bronco players were correct,Gronkowski and Brady are whining cry babies when they dont have the refs in their pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was awwl mad and he had a mean wook on his face and then there was a vewy vewy wittle tear in the corner of his eye and the wef came over and gave wittle Tommy Bwady a wittle tissue to help him finish the game
Click to expand...


Only one problem with your latest obsessive photo of Tom Brady...that isn't the referee from the Super Bowl.

You were probably too busy staring at Brady's ass to notice...


----------



## Oldstyle

So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?


No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the bronco players were correct,Gronkowski and Brady are whining cry babies when they dont have the refs in their pockets.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady was awwl mad and he had a mean wook on his face and then there was a vewy vewy wittle tear in the corner of his eye and the wef came over and gave wittle Tommy Bwady a wittle tissue to help him finish the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one problem with your latest obsessive photo of Tom Brady...that isn't the referee from the Super Bowl.
> 
> You were probably too busy staring at Brady's ass to notice...
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
Click to expand...


What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?

It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.


----------



## Oldstyle

And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right I would never walk in front of that trollish man I might get stabbed by that nasty little thing he keeps waving around.
Click to expand...

yeah its safe to say if you saw old fartstyle in a dark alley and said all the stuff about them being cheaters,he would get so mad,he would pull out a knife and kill you he takes it so personal.hee hee.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?
> 
> It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.
Click to expand...

You have comprehension problems no doubt


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right I would never walk in front of that trollish man I might get stabbed by that nasty little thing he keeps waving around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its safe to say if you saw old fartstyle in a dark alley and said all the stuff about them being cheaters,he would get so mad,he would pull out a knife and kill you he takes it so personal.hee hee.
Click to expand...

The nasty little thing he was waving and stick me with  was not a knife


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right I would never walk in front of that trollish man I might get stabbed by that nasty little thing he keeps waving around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah its safe to say if you saw old fartstyle in a dark alley and said all the stuff about them being cheaters,he would get so mad,he would pull out a knife and kill you he takes it so personal.hee hee.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nasty little thing he was waving and stick me with  was not a knife
Click to expand...

Back to fantasies about other men's junk, Phallics?  Some things never change...do they?  Sooner of later...that's what you always end up talking about.  I don't even know if you realize it but DAMN is it amusing to observe!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?
> 
> It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have comprehension problems no doubt
Click to expand...


What I "comprehend" is that you don't have an answer to my question.  You now have a credibility problem to go along with your obvious issues with male genitalia!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?
> 
> It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have comprehension problems no doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I "comprehend" is that you don't have an answer to my question.  You now have a credibility problem to go along with your obvious issues with male genitalia!
Click to expand...

I answered you previously, the fact is you cannot handle the truth about the object of your man-love. Brady failed


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.



Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?
> 
> It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have comprehension problems no doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I "comprehend" is that you don't have an answer to my question.  You now have a credibility problem to go along with your obvious issues with male genitalia!
Click to expand...


The dude has some really serious issues obviously.  Isn't his obsession with Tom Brady really fucking weird??    The guy never even talks about his own team or anything else about football.  Weirdoooooo.  Lol.


----------



## B. Kidd

F^ck the Patriots.........they're like the Seahags........outta it for this year.....................


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
Click to expand...

Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.


----------



## ChrisL

There's always next year!    Go Pats!   

Brady WILL get one more SB ring.  One for each finger.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
Click to expand...


What cheating?  Stats are stats.


----------



## ChrisL

Tom Brady is cementing his status as the greatest QB of all time


----------



## ChrisL

Tom Brady will go to the Hall of Fame as one of the BEST QBs the league has ever seen.    Suck on it and cry!


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What cheating?  Stats are stats.
Click to expand...

To you  and the rest of Patriot Nation. The rest of us need to believe in the system hence the reason for rules.


----------



## B. Kidd

No doubt NE has been a dynasty and is a winner........but not this year...........no doubt.


----------



## ChrisL

404 Page Not Found

Let me try this link again.  It's a very good article with pictures!   

11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> 404 Page Not Found
> 
> Let me try this link again.  It's a very good article with pictures!
> 
> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever


Link takes me to "Supergirl"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> F^ck the Patriots.........they're like the Seahags........outta it for this year.....................


 you mean CHEATRIOTS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
Click to expand...

and old fartsytle can only whine and cry in defeat just like him.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and old fartsytle can only whine and cry in defeat just like him.lol
Click to expand...

He needs a tissue

OFS  as he suffers through this thread






>> I can't believe Brady failed.....MEEEEE his biggest man-love crush.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So did you want to provide an example of another QB who got sacked four times, hit 20 times and still won the game?  Or did you want to admit that you were as full of shit about THAT as you are about most things related to football?
> 
> 
> 
> No need to they all are injured physically which is something akin to what you are going through on the mental side of things. Brady failed plain and simple fail fail fail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What did that statement even mean?  Do you think posting gibberish is going to get you out of not answering?
> 
> It's a simple question, Phallics.  You claim Brady "failed".  I've asked you to show me one other quarterback in the NFL who was sacked 4 times and hit twenty times (15 in the fourth quarter alone!) and won a game!  Brady almost pulled that off.  If not for a missed extra point...that game is going into over time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have comprehension problems no doubt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I "comprehend" is that you don't have an answer to my question.  You now have a credibility problem to go along with your obvious issues with male genitalia!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The dude has some really serious issues obviously.  Isn't his obsession with Tom Brady really fucking weird??    The guy never even talks about his own team or anything else about football.  Weirdoooooo.  Lol.
Click to expand...


He's a Raven's fan, Chris...would YOU want to talk about the Ravens after the season they had?
I don't know what his deal is with Tom Brady.  He and his little conspiracy buddy, 9/11 make up one of the weirdest pairs on this board.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and old fartsytle can only whine and cry in defeat just like him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs a tissue
> 
> OFS  as he suffers through this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I can't believe Brady failed.....MEEEEE his biggest man-love crush.
Click to expand...


I hate to disappoint you but I didn't even see the majority of the game because I was out on the golf course.  Caught the last two minutes and was shocked they had a shot at tying it.  Only Brady could have pulled off that last drive against THAT defense with that offensive line!

So Phallics...did you give up even trying to come up with another quarterback who got hit like Brady did and pulled out a win?  I notice that you're talking about everything else BUT that...

I can always tell when you're floundering in a string...you start posting stupid videos.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And your post about Brady "whining" was from the week leading up to the playoff game with the Broncos...
> I'm pretty sure if you were to ask the Broncos defense AFTER that game...they would grudgingly admit that they beat the ever loving shit out of Brady but he was still there at the end of 60 minutes trying to win the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is one of the best QBs to ever play the game, and his stats prove that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stats laced with cheating scandals and competitive advantages. Without the cheating he is a pedestrian 6th round draft pick who fails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and old fartsytle can only whine and cry in defeat just like him.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He needs a tissue
> 
> OFS  as he suffers through this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I can't believe Brady failed.....MEEEEE his biggest man-love crush.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to disappoint you but I didn't even see the majority of the game because I was out on the golf course.  Caught the last two minutes and was shocked they had a shot at tying it.  Only Brady could have pulled off that last drive against THAT defense with that offensive line!
> 
> So Phallics...did you give up even trying to come up with another quarterback who got hit like Brady did and pulled out a win?  I notice that you're talking about everything else BUT that...
> 
> I can always tell when you're floundering in a string...you start posting stupid videos.
Click to expand...

The Patriots lost. Brady failed. Plain and simple.


----------



## Oldstyle

Tom Brady got hit more times in that game than any quarterback in any game this season yet was still almost able to pull off an amazing comeback.  Your ignorance of the game of football is breathtaking!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Tom Brady got hit more times in that game than any quarterback in any game this season yet was still almost able to pull off an amazing comeback.  Your ignorance of the game of football is breathtaking!


Yea one reason is he could not get out of the way and other reason is that he didn't even know they were coming. Damn right much was his fault.


----------



## Oldstyle

How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...


----------



## Oldstyle

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
Click to expand...


Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!

As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
Click to expand...


proof positive brady like old fart style is a crybaby.lol


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
Click to expand...

Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...


----------



## Alex.

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
Click to expand...

Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.

"They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
Click to expand...


Indeed,anytime trolls like him,zander,chrissy,valerie and others cant refute facts their rebuttal everytime is they hate us cause they aint us.

they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.

old fartstyle is butthurt again same as he was last year when they were exposed as cheaters.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,anytime trolls like him,zander,chrissy,valerie and others cant refute facts their rebuttal everytime is they hate us cause they aint us.
> 
> they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> old fartstyle is butthurt again same as he was last year when they were exposed as cheaters.
Click to expand...


I do enjoy a good meltdown and OldfartStyle never disappoints. There was a time he went crying like a school girl and the entire board responded:


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
Click to expand...


My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.

I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,anytime trolls like him,zander,chrissy,valerie and others cant refute facts their rebuttal everytime is they hate us cause they aint us.
> 
> they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> old fartstyle is butthurt again same as he was last year when they were exposed as cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do enjoy a good meltdown and OldfartStyle never disappoints. There was a time he went crying like a school girl and the entire board responded:
Click to expand...


LOL...what would I have to cry about as a Pats fan?  We've been division champs for so long it's almost a given that's where we'll be come playoff time!  We've won more games...more playoff games...and more Super Bowls than any other franchise in the NFL over the past 15 years.  

The people who cry are fans of other teams...like your Ravens!  What was their record this year?  Do you even remember?  They were eliminated so long ago that it's hard, I know.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,anytime trolls like him,zander,chrissy,valerie and others cant refute facts their rebuttal everytime is they hate us cause they aint us.
> 
> they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> old fartstyle is butthurt again same as he was last year when they were exposed as cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do enjoy a good meltdown and OldfartStyle never disappoints. There was a time he went crying like a school girl and the entire board responded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what would I have to cry about as a Pats fan?  We've been division champs for so long it's almost a given that's where we'll be come playoff time!  We've won more games...more playoff games...and more Super Bowls than any other franchise in the NFL over the past 15 years.
> 
> The people who cry are fans of other teams...like your Ravens!  What was their record this year?  Do you even remember?  They were eliminated so long ago that it's hard, I know.
Click to expand...


I think he's a Giants fan.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



The return of "Fart Boy"...Phallics must be so happy!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Rustic

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "get out of the way" of Von Miller and Demarcus Ware coming virtually untouched at you from both sides on virtually every other play?  You are a football moron.  The Broncos only blitzed about 10% of the time because they were so successful rushing only four.  That gave them 7 to drop into coverage which meant the Patriots receivers were blanketed.  Brady couldn't throw the quick hitters like he did against Kansas City's blitzes because his receivers were not open.  Why do you even pretend to understand the game of football when it's OBVIOUS that you know nothing about it?  Stick to what you're good at...talking about men's junk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
Click to expand...

He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.

*"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
*Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.
> 
> *"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
> *Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*
Click to expand...

Tom Brady is a "pedestrian" QB?  LOL  Wow, you are about as stupid as it gets when it comes to football!  I'm curious, Phallics...when ESPN does it's yearly poll among the players as to who are the best players in the NFL how is it that Tom Brady always end up rated near the top?  That's him being rated by his PEERS...who actually know something about the game of football instead of YOU who knows NOTHING about it!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.
> 
> *"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
> *Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady is a "pedestrian" QB?  LOL  Wow, you are about as stupid as it gets when it comes to football!  I'm curious, Phallics...when ESPN does it's yearly poll among the players as to who are the best players in the NFL how is it that Tom Brady always end up rated near the top?  That's him being rated by his PEERS...who actually know something about the game of football instead of YOU who knows NOTHING about it!
Click to expand...


I don't know why you bother, honestly.  Dude is not playing with a full deck!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another Patriot "hater"?  What's your loser team?  In my experience the ones on this board doing the most talking about Brady "crying" or "losing" are the fans of a team that Brady beats like the proverbial rented mule.  You know about crying and losing because it's what usually happens when your team plays the Pats!
> 
> As the saying goes in New England..."They hate us...'cause they ain't us!"
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.
> 
> *"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
> *Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady is a "pedestrian" QB?  LOL  Wow, you are about as stupid as it gets when it comes to football!  I'm curious, Phallics...when ESPN does it's yearly poll among the players as to who are the best players in the NFL how is it that Tom Brady always end up rated near the top?  That's him being rated by his PEERS...who actually know something about the game of football instead of YOU who knows NOTHING about it!
Click to expand...

No cheatey, no winney, no likey Brady


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.
> 
> *"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
> *Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady is a "pedestrian" QB?  LOL  Wow, you are about as stupid as it gets when it comes to football!  I'm curious, Phallics...when ESPN does it's yearly poll among the players as to who are the best players in the NFL how is it that Tom Brady always end up rated near the top?  That's him being rated by his PEERS...who actually know something about the game of football instead of YOU who knows NOTHING about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you bother, honestly.  Dude is not playing with a full deck!
Click to expand...


I'm usually laughing my ass off when I'm dealing with Phallics, Chris...he's about as ignorant as they come when it comes to football...yet he thinks he's THE MAN!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My IQ is less than a bag of doorknobs?  Then why do I keep making YOU look like the village idiot when it comes to football?  Did you want to tell me a quarterback who got hit 20 times in a game and sacked 4 times and STILL won?  You've been dodging that question for two days now, Phallics.
> 
> I see you're back to fantasies about Jack Nicholson's dick as well as Tom Brady's.  Is there any male celebrity whose penis you DON'T think about on a regular basis?  Seriously...it always comes back to that with you!  You are one strange puppy...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got hit 20  and sacked 4 , threw 2 interceptions  missed the opportunity for 24 open receivers because without a competitive advantage (that means cheat) he is a pedestrian QB who was a 6th round draft pick. BTW he really sucked very badly in the Bronco game , so much for revenge.
> 
> *"Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed"*
> *Tom Brady's Deflategate payback failed; Peyton Manning's redemption is only beginning*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady is a "pedestrian" QB?  LOL  Wow, you are about as stupid as it gets when it comes to football!  I'm curious, Phallics...when ESPN does it's yearly poll among the players as to who are the best players in the NFL how is it that Tom Brady always end up rated near the top?  That's him being rated by his PEERS...who actually know something about the game of football instead of YOU who knows NOTHING about it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know why you bother, honestly.  Dude is not playing with a full deck!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm usually laughing my ass off when I'm dealing with Phallics, Chris...he's about as ignorant as they come when it comes to football...yet he thinks he's THE MAN!
Click to expand...


----------



## MeBelle

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I rooted out a Cheater's fan! Ha ha loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
Click to expand...


Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle


----------



## MeBelle

This will never go out of style!


----------



## Oldstyle

MeBelle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
Click to expand...


You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!


----------



## MeBelle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry tommy and Billy did not get their way this time...
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic just so you know you are arguing with a clown who has an IQ less than a bag of doorknobs. The guy claims to know Steve Spagnuolo they were very close great friends. I posted a pic of Steve Spagnulo and asked him who that was and OldFartStyle stated he did not know who that was.
> 
> "They hate us because they ain't us" is his mantra. Meaningless at best. You should ask him about his very very personal experience with Jack Nicholson, all I will say is they When OldfartStyle got through with him he was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed,anytime trolls like him,zander,chrissy,valerie and others cant refute facts their rebuttal everytime is they hate us cause they aint us.
> 
> they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
> 
> old fartstyle is butthurt again same as he was last year when they were exposed as cheaters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do enjoy a good meltdown and OldfartStyle never disappoints. There was a time he went crying like a school girl and the entire board responded:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...what would I have to cry about as a Pats fan?  We've been division champs for so long it's almost a given that's where we'll be come playoff time!  We've won more games...more playoff games...and more Super Bowls than any other franchise in the NFL over the past 15 years.
> 
> The people who cry are fans of other teams...like your Ravens!  What was their record this year?  Do you even remember?  They were eliminated so long ago that it's hard, I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he's a Giants fan.
Click to expand...



Maybe a Jets fan too??


----------



## ChrisL

MeBelle said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Brady is STILL better than you.  Better looking, a better life and a lot more money.    I'm sure you know a lot more about crying than Tom Brady, the Golden Boy of the NFL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
Click to expand...


Those balls are TOO big, MeBelle!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah well he is better than you, in all those ways, AND you are still a loser. Loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
Click to expand...




> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle



Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.

Carry on Caitlyn

BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat

Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
Click to expand...


comedy gold.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
Click to expand...


What is your fixation on men's "balls", Phallics?  Seriously, Dude...you have issues!  You literally can't go more than a couple posts without bringing up something about male genitalia.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your fixation on men's "balls", Phallics?  Seriously, Dude...you have issues!  You literally can't go more than a couple posts without bringing up something about male genitalia.
Click to expand...

Hey Caitlyn, you have more balls than brains but that is not saying much according to your fellow Patriot fan.

OldFartStyle the nutless wonderand to think the Patriots still lost because Brady failed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ou are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots hard work and try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses. They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.

Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.

I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.


Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




proof positive to the whole world that old fart style has his head up Bradys ass the way he is going into meltdown mode here.


proof that he is butthurt over the cheats losing same as he was butthurt over them being exposed as cheaters this time last year.

him and chrissy troll his wife,are so severly butthurt over both these facts from last year and this year.








Recap.

Roger Clemons.*
Barry Bonds,*
Mark Mcguire,*
Sammy Sosa,*
Lance Armstrong,*
Tom Brady,*
Bill Belichick,*
Chicago Black sox,*
New England Patriots.*

all three remaining undefeated teams are all named after Big Cats.cheeta's.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> ou are a disgrace to all of Patriot Nation. You take the Patriots hard work and try to discredit them with all your whining and excuses. They are the best in the history of the NFL and should have won. That is what the best do they win no matter what happens and no matter where they are.
> 
> Tom Brady busted his ass out there, got knocked down and got up again, he was shut down and kept on throwing anyway no matter where it landed. Yet you cry and cry about refs and bad calls, the cards stacked up against the poor Patriots. No matter what you say Brady played his heart out and was bested by a no name quarterback in the worse conditions possible for the day.
> 
> I am looking forward to seeing him in the Superbowl no matter what you say you fucking midget with size 2 feet.
> 
> 
> Oh wait I apologize Brady was crying like a whiny little wuss about the refs calls too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof positive to the whole world that old fart style has his head up Bradys ass the way he is going into meltdown mode here.
> 
> 
> proof that he is butthurt over the cheats losing same as he was butthurt over them being exposed as cheaters this time last year.
> 
> him and chrissy troll his wife,are so severly butthurt over both these facts from last year and this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recap.
> 
> Roger Clemons.*
> Barry Bonds,*
> Mark Mcguire,*
> Sammy Sosa,*
> Lance Armstrong,*
> Tom Brady,*
> Bill Belichick,*
> Chicago Black sox,*
> New England Patriots.*
> 
> all three remaining undefeated teams are all named after Big Cats.cheeta's.lol



I laughed and laughed both at your post and at how when OFS reads it he will be screaming in his falsetto voice "it ain't so".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was able to post it here because it was already posted at this site but i cant seem to post it at this other site,do you know how to do that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sunni Man said:


> N E Patriots are Superbowl bound!! .......


oh REALLY Brady ass worshipper?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The game was tied up and went into OT, and we blew it.  Gronk got hurt too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad.......really sad........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know . . .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They need to suspend Tom Brady for a year just like they did Adrian Peterson after this!!!
> 
> Tom Brady Dresses As A Turkey To Scare His Kids On Thanksgiving
> 
> Cruelty to children?  First deflategate now this?  How far will we let this monster go before we ban him from the league?
Click to expand...


Had any other team done any of the scandals the cheats did,THEIR owner would have lost ownership of the team,the coach kicked out of the NFL and the quarterback suspended an entire year.if any of the stuff the cheats did in college that would have happened but the NFL is so corrupt they play favorites.same as politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for,the NFL plays favorites as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe that Brady did not cheat so much this year as he got his ass kicked more times than not and played like a 6th round draft pick. So in the end the Patriots are PO'd
> 
> 
> 
> He was one of the last 3 undefeated teams till late in the season. What state do you live in? I'm a lions fan. I'd take a season like me had.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No matter geographically, I just do not like what the Patriots have done to the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, master it? Tell me the short version of what they do that you hate?
> 
> They remind me of the spurs in basketball. Professional winners. They aren't dirty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spygate deflategate owning the commissioner(for a while) etc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They all spy. Deflategate is weak. And who knows if they own the commish. They said the same about Jordan. Sounds more like sour grapes.
Click to expand...

 what crack you been smoking,several former NFL players disagree with you,sorry but they have just a little bit more credibility than you do.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
Click to expand...

so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.

i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.


everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-

so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.

oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.


thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.

i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex and the cheatriots and actually pay attention to the biggest sports story of the century in this link below.
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey old fartstyle,you MIGHT consider getting over your obsession over alex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so right I would never walk in front of that trollish man I might get stabbed by that nasty little thing he keeps waving around.
Click to expand...


notice that he STILL cant get over his obsession of this and wont take my advise of looking into the biggest sports story of the century in this link?
expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

what REALLY cracks me up though  is same as always he is so desperate for attention he STILL talks to himself these days thinking i read his posts.what a stupid fuck desperate for attention.

I only took him off ignore just a second just to see what he had to say to my link,the biggest sports story of the century and to no suprise,he has no interest.

i also took him off just to see if he was still talking to himself and to no surprise,he still is like clockwork.this old man is so desperate for attention from me he STILL talks to himself all the even after all this time.comedy gold.


I love how in his long winded ramblings he ignored the fact i left here months ago because he is a coward who wont answer a simple question i have asked over and over and over again.

If he did that in a court of law with a JUDGE,he would be held in contempt of court.


----------



## Kat

On, and On, and On. SMH


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> On, and On, and On. SMH


well Im not going to be a part of it anymore.

ive said MY peace on it.the op here old fartsyle is just seeking attention and i have given him enough of it.
this guy is such a troll.when i pointed out one of the cheatriot apologists here always runs off and refuses to address facts i bring up or answer a simple question,he said 'I' ran off because i stopped posting here months ago.

well there is a good reason for that.

Just like that other cheatriot apologist i was talking about,the OP here wont address facts you bring up to him.

I asked him a simple question MANY times which he refused to answer.he does that with EVERYBODY. talk to him sometime you'll see for yourself.

so naturally,like anybody with logic and common sense would,I left the thread months ago since he wont answer a simple question i asked over and over and over to him many times yet he says i ran off.

so the REALITY here is the OP is the ONLY one on  this thread who runs off.

like i just got done saying,if he acted like that in a court of law the same way he does here the judge would hold him in contempt of court refusing to answer a question.

that being said,Im going back to my Rams thread which of course is no surprise to you.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> On, and On, and On. SMH
> 
> 
> 
> well Im not going to be a part of it anymore.
> 
> ive said MY peace on it.the op here old fartsyle is just seeking attention and i have given him enough of it.
> this guy is such a troll.when i pointed out one of the cheatriot apologists here always runs off and refuses to address facts i bring up or answer a simple question,he said 'I' ran off because i stopped posting here months ago.
> 
> well there is a good reason for that.
> 
> Just like that other cheatriot apologist i was talking about,the OP here wont address facts you bring up to him.
> 
> I asked him a simple question MANY times which he refused to answer.he does that with EVERYBODY. talk to him sometime you'll see for yourself.
> 
> so naturally,like anybody with logic and common sense would,I left the thread months ago since he wont answer a simple question i asked over and over and over to him many times yet he says i ran off.
> 
> so the REALITY here is the OP is the ONLY one on  this thread who runs off.
> 
> like i just got done saying,if he acted like that in a court of law the same way he does here the judge would hold him in contempt of court refusing to answer a question.
> 
> that being said,Im going back to my Rams thread which of course is no surprise to you.
Click to expand...

People come and go but all of the time they are here to discuss topics and issues. OFS is a like a walking Petri dish for the aliment known as Patriot Fans Syndrome. An over inflated ego, under inflated scrotum, thinking they are qualified seamen because they live in the stream of thought known as DeNial, have feet far too large for their vertically challenged bodies these are but a few symptoms of the dreaded disease which strikes every member of Patriot Nation at some point in their residency.

Rest assured your participation is necessary to assist these poor souls and help them come back from the abyss.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> N E Patriots are Superbowl bound!! .......
> 
> 
> 
> oh REALLY Brady ass worshipper?
Click to expand...


this is who this was directed at just to clear it up,hypocrite brady ass worshipper sunniman.lol


----------



## DigitalDrifter




----------



## ChrisL

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> On, and On, and On. SMH
> 
> 
> 
> well Im not going to be a part of it anymore.
> 
> ive said MY peace on it.the op here old fartsyle is just seeking attention and i have given him enough of it.
> this guy is such a troll.when i pointed out one of the cheatriot apologists here always runs off and refuses to address facts i bring up or answer a simple question,he said 'I' ran off because i stopped posting here months ago.
> 
> well there is a good reason for that.
> 
> Just like that other cheatriot apologist i was talking about,the OP here wont address facts you bring up to him.
> 
> I asked him a simple question MANY times which he refused to answer.he does that with EVERYBODY. talk to him sometime you'll see for yourself.
> 
> so naturally,like anybody with logic and common sense would,I left the thread months ago since he wont answer a simple question i asked over and over and over to him many times yet he says i ran off.
> 
> so the REALITY here is the OP is the ONLY one on  this thread who runs off.
> 
> like i just got done saying,if he acted like that in a court of law the same way he does here the judge would hold him in contempt of court refusing to answer a question.
> 
> that being said,Im going back to my Rams thread which of course is no surprise to you.
Click to expand...


She's talking about you, dummy.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
Click to expand...


You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.

As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!

Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
Click to expand...

...and the golden boy lost


----------



## Oldstyle

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and the golden boy lost
Click to expand...


Every team but one loses, Rustic!  That has nothing to do with what Tom Brady accomplished this season.

If you don't like the Patriots, fine...if you don't like Brady, fine...but people like Phallics claiming Brady is a "pedestrian" QB is downright moronic.  He's one of the best to ever play the position which is why his peers rank him consistently in the top ten players in the NFL.


----------



## Kat

He absolutely IS one of the best ever. Like him or dislike him.

First time I noticed him was his last year at Michigan...bowl game....vs Bama. We had the game, and Brady threw last minute pass for a TD...and beat us.
Watching him play back in college I knew he would be a great one. It is just plain silly to deny it...like or dislike him.


----------



## Kat

Of course it doesn't hurt that he's such a hunk....maybe that's the problem???? Jealousy. LOL


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and the golden boy lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every team but one loses, Rustic!  That has nothing to do with what Tom Brady accomplished this season.
> 
> If you don't like the Patriots, fine...if you don't like Brady, fine...but people like Phallics claiming Brady is a "pedestrian" QB is downright moronic.  He's one of the best to ever play the position which is why his peers rank him consistently in the top ten players in the NFL.
Click to expand...

I might agree but it has already been proven Brady has  had some competitive advantages which effected the outcome of both his performance and the games he played in.  In view of that how can anyone tell if he was good or 6th round draft pick who got lucky.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> DeflateGate Debunked By Science?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's talking about that? The Patriots have a LOOONNNNGGGGG history of cheating and being protected/assisted by the NFL since 2001. Gee, what was the Pats record in Super Bowls before that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
Click to expand...




> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.



Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.



> I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.



You have enough practice at humiliating yourself with your insane and inane statements about Brady(the object of your man-love), the Patriots and football in general.

In the end, Caitlyn, it is best you get off your butt, go for a haircut and  get to a gym. Try to make yourself presentable the next time you come here and make a fool out of yourself.


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> trust me dude,this guy is too much of an idiot to reason with.same with old fart style  he has his head up Brady and Belicheats asses so much.
> 
> .He dismisses facts and theorys and cowardly runs off with his tail between his legs when he is cornered by pesky facts and just posts smileys knowing he is licked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and the golden boy lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every team but one loses, Rustic!  That has nothing to do with what Tom Brady accomplished this season.
> 
> If you don't like the Patriots, fine...if you don't like Brady, fine...but people like Phallics claiming Brady is a "pedestrian" QB is downright moronic.  He's one of the best to ever play the position which is why his peers rank him consistently in the top ten players in the NFL.
Click to expand...

...and there is an asterisk with all their super bowl wins


----------



## Oldstyle

Only if you're a Patriots hater...which you obviously are.

What excuse did you have for them winning all the game they did THIS year, Rustic?  Under inflated balls?  Nope...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Only if you're a Patriots hater...which you obviously are.
> 
> What excuse did you have for them winning all the game they did THIS year, Rustic?  Under inflated balls?  Nope...



Gosh, they are just jealous.    Any one of them would love to have Tom Brady as their QB.  Lol.  I hope you aren't fooled by all the bloviating baffoons.


----------



## Rustic

Patriot fans are fun


----------



## Oldstyle

Here's a radical concept!  Maybe the Patriots win games because their coaching staff out works yours?  Maybe the Patriots win games because they take 6th round draft picks and un-drafted free agents and turn them into stars?  They managed to get to within a two point conversion of going to back to back Super Bowls with an offensive line which for the bulk of the season had 3 players who were in college last year!  Who does that?  Seriously...what other team in the NFL during the free agent era has come even CLOSE to what the Patriots have achieved?


----------



## Oldstyle

Rustic said:


> Patriot fans are fun



They are fun.  They're also passionate and loyal.


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> Here's a radical concept!  Maybe the Patriots win games because their coaching staff out works yours?  Maybe the Patriots win games because they take 6th round draft picks and un-drafted free agents and turn them into stars?  They managed to get to within a two point conversion of going to back to back Super Bowls with an offensive line which for the bulk of the season had 3 players who were in college last year!  Who does that?  Seriously...what other team in the NFL during the free agent era has come even CLOSE to what the Patriots have achieved?


...and with an asterisk


----------



## Oldstyle

With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?


Cheat'n is cheat'n


----------



## Oldstyle

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
Click to expand...


And whining is whining!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
Click to expand...

You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
Click to expand...


You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?

Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> He absolutely IS one of the best ever. Like him or dislike him.
> 
> First time I noticed him was his last year at Michigan...bowl game....vs Bama. We had the game, and Brady threw last minute pass for a TD...and beat us.
> Watching him play back in college I knew he would be a great one. It is just plain silly to deny it...like or dislike him.



I have never denied that he is a very good quarterback.I was even impressed with how he completed a pass between two defenders when he was under heavy pressure on a fourth and long.

I have always stated he is VERY good. He is just not excellent or one of the best like  ESPN and and the propaganda media bill him out to be because just like alex said,he had competitive advantages that effected the outcome of his game.

He is just not an excellent quarterback or one of the best up there with joe montana,john elway,troy aikman,terry bradshaw or johnny unitas like the propaganda media portray him to be the fact he has had to cheat to achieve his greatness.having a deflated football is a MAJOR advantage that he has used to earn all those superbowls over the years.

and now that that has been exposed,they find new ways to cheat having the home town refs in their pockets calling bad penaltys against the opposing team they never call against them and screwing with the opposing teams headsets,anytime i mention these pesky little facts to trolls like the op chrissy and zander though,they dismiss these FACTS as conspiracy theories.

thats why i am not impressed with how they seldom lose at home anymore like i used to be,they have to cheat to do so.

Barry Bonds,
Mark Mcguire,
Sammy Sosa,
Roger Clemons,
Lance Armstrong,
Chicago Black Sox,
New England Patriots,
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck.

what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,this here is what-*







I never could stand troy aikman and the dallas cowturds,I wanted them to badly lose all three superbowls in the early 90's but the difference between aikman and brady is i can respect aikman because he did not lie or cheat to win the ultimate prize so unlike the cheats,i can tip my cap off to the cowturds for winning those superbowls,a fact old fartstyle,chrissy troll,zander  and the cheatriot apologists ignore.

New England CHEETA'S.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
Click to expand...

You go girl!

According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.

Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement



> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.



Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Runs off?  LOL...you and Phallics haven't posted in this string in MONTHS...only returning now because Brady finally lost.  You're one of the board's great idiots.
> 
> 
> 
> so says the old man who talks to himself all the time.
> 
> i stopped coming months ago you stupid fuck because you're just like him,you wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and wont address facts same as him.
> gets tiresome talking to trolls like you two when you two chickenshit cowards wont answer a simple question i ask over and over and over again idiot.
> 
> 
> everytime i ask you a question to address,like him,you do this-
> 
> so like anybody with logic,of course i left here months ago dumbfuck.
> 
> oh and i never came here during the season when they lost during the regular season either old man so your point is?  thats right,you have none same as always.lol.
> 
> 
> thanks for showing as always your so desperate for attention you talk to yourself when you know i have you on ignore.just as you were butthurt last year over the cheats being exposed,your butthurt going into meltdown mode throwing temper tantrems over them losing.
> 
> i just took you off ignore for a second to see what you had to say about that link i  provided over the biggest sports story of the century of the rams going back to LA but as always,your still obsessed with this talking to yourself to no surprise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You stopped coming here because you looked like such a horses ass throughout the season!  Tom Brady's performance this year might very well have been his best ever.  I say that because never before has he had to overcome so much.  He had to waste time going to court in New York to defend himself against the NFL's charges against him instead of being at training camp.  Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.  He managed to beat the Kansas City Chiefs despite having no running game and a patchwork O line by getting rid of the ball before the Chief's pass rush could get to him.  Then in the playoff game against the Broncos defense...the number one rated D in the NFL he was sacked 4 times and hit 20 times...more than any other quarterback in any other game this season and he STILL almost pulled off one of the most remarkable comebacks in the history of the league.
> 
> As for the Rams going to LA?  Who really cares?  You thinking that's the biggest sports story of the century simply illustrates what an imbecile you really are!
> 
> Time to put me back on ignore, Fart Boy...because if you don't it's a good bet that I'm going to humiliate you in any discussion we have about the game of football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and the golden boy lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every team but one loses, Rustic!  That has nothing to do with what Tom Brady accomplished this season.
> 
> If you don't like the Patriots, fine...if you don't like Brady, fine...but people like Phallics claiming Brady is a "pedestrian" QB is downright moronic.  He's one of the best to ever play the position which is why his peers rank him consistently in the top ten players in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and there is an asterisk with all their super bowl wins
Click to expand...



this logic is something old fartstyle cant come to grips with.

Barry Bonds,
Mark Mcguire,
Sammy Sosa,
Roger Clemons,
Lance Armstrong,
Chicago Black Sox,
New England Patriots,
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck.

what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,like you said-this here-*


----------



## Rustic

BillY b could not coach a win against a good team to save his life, when he coached for Cleveland.
Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rustic said:


> BillY b could not coach a win against a good team to save his life, when he coached for Cleveland.
> Lol



exactly. you nailed it




thats why i roll out of my seat with laughter over the propaganda machine of the LAMESTREAM media when they call him the greatest coach of all time.

How is it that when he was the coach of the Browns when he had only ONE winning season in five years,his fourth year there,he goes from being a total washout nothing loser then his first year in NE with drew bledsoe as his QB,he had a losing season,then tom brady comes along and saves his ass from the toilet and now all of a sudden he is the greatest coach of all the time? comedy gold.

what i really laughed at was when they went to their first superbowl,the media was saying how Bill Bilicheck turned the team around. Belicheack turned the team around,really? why dont you try Tom Brady turned the team around.

Belicheck was a complete zero,a total loser till Brady saved his ass from the toilet.


see ESPN and the meanstream media they have to kiss belicheats ass to get interviews with his players otherwise they dont get to interview them,they dont really think that but to interview his players,they have to bill him up.

my own talk radio here in my city,they brought that up once and i said to myself-how come ESPN never brings this up that he was loser at cleveland? well thats WHY.

see my radio station,they dont care if they dont get to interview the pats players so they wont hold back these facts like ESPN does,that he was a failure at cleveland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> This will never go out of style!



no what ELSE will never go out of style?

this.

















Barry Bonds,
Mark Mcguire,
Sammy Sosa,
Roger Clemons,
Lance Armstrong,
Chicago Black Sox,
New England Patriots,
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck.

what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,this -*


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He absolutely IS one of the best ever. Like him or dislike him.
> 
> First time I noticed him was his last year at Michigan...bowl game....vs Bama. We had the game, and Brady threw last minute pass for a TD...and beat us.
> Watching him play back in college I knew he would be a great one. It is just plain silly to deny it...like or dislike him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never denied that he is a very good quarterback.I was even impressed with how he completed a pass between two defenders when he was under heavy pressure on a fourth and long.
> 
> I have always stated he is VERY good. He is just not excellent or one of the best like  ESPN and and the propaganda media bill him out to be because just like alex said,he had competitive advantages that effected the outcome of his game.
> 
> He is just not an excellent quarterback or one of the best up there with joe montana,john elway,troy aikman,terry bradshaw or johnny unitas like the propaganda media portray him to be the fact he has had to cheat to achieve his greatness.having a deflated football is a MAJOR advantage that he has used to earn all those superbowls over the years.
> 
> and now that that has been exposed,they find new ways to cheat having the home town refs in their pockets calling bad penaltys against the opposing team they never call against them and screwing with the opposing teams headsets,anytime i mention these pesky little facts to trolls like the op chrissy and zander though,they dismiss these FACTS as conspiracy theories.
> 
> thats why i am not impressed with how they seldom lose at home anymore like i used to be,they have to cheat to do so.
> 
> Barry Bonds,
> Mark Mcguire,
> Sammy Sosa,
> Roger Clemons,
> Lance Armstrong,
> Chicago Black Sox,
> New England Patriots,
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck.
> 
> what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,this here is what-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never could stand troy aikman and the dallas cowturds,I wanted them to badly lose all three superbowls in the early 90's but the difference between aikman and brady is i can respect aikman because he did not lie or cheat to win the ultimate prize so unlike the cheats,i can tip my cap off to the cowturds for winning those superbowls,a fact old fartstyle,chrissy troll,zander  and the cheatriot apologists ignore.
> 
> New England CHEETA'S.
Click to expand...


You really are an ignorant "tool", Fart Boy!  For your information Brady and the Patriots won three of their four Super Bowls BEFORE the rules were changed to allow quarterbacks to play with their own game footballs!  Duh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

that folks is the ONLY reply anybody here should ever give this troll,he is an old man just seeking attention-
i have guilty of that myself in the past,dont feed him.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a whine from their arch rivals you mean?
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
Click to expand...


So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?  

How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics knows so little about the game of football it's laughable that he calls himself a fan!
> 
> As for who's a loser?  "Losers" are generally those who denigrate others who are attempting to do something they couldn't do in a million years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
Click to expand...


BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat

Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com

time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.



poor old man you are.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheat'n is cheat'n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?
> 
> How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!
Click to expand...

Brady took a team like any other qb and tried his best. He failed Caitlyn


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> He absolutely IS one of the best ever. Like him or dislike him.
> 
> First time I noticed him was his last year at Michigan...bowl game....vs Bama. We had the game, and Brady threw last minute pass for a TD...and beat us.
> Watching him play back in college I knew he would be a great one. It is just plain silly to deny it...like or dislike him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never denied that he is a very good quarterback.I was even impressed with how he completed a pass between two defenders when he was under heavy pressure on a fourth and long.
> 
> I have always stated he is VERY good. He is just not excellent or one of the best like  ESPN and and the propaganda media bill him out to be because just like alex said,he had competitive advantages that effected the outcome of his game.
> 
> He is just not an excellent quarterback or one of the best up there with joe montana,john elway,troy aikman,terry bradshaw or johnny unitas like the propaganda media portray him to be the fact he has had to cheat to achieve his greatness.having a deflated football is a MAJOR advantage that he has used to earn all those superbowls over the years.
> 
> and now that that has been exposed,they find new ways to cheat having the home town refs in their pockets calling bad penaltys against the opposing team they never call against them and screwing with the opposing teams headsets,anytime i mention these pesky little facts to trolls like the op chrissy and zander though,they dismiss these FACTS as conspiracy theories.
> 
> thats why i am not impressed with how they seldom lose at home anymore like i used to be,they have to cheat to do so.
> 
> Barry Bonds,
> Mark Mcguire,
> Sammy Sosa,
> Roger Clemons,
> Lance Armstrong,
> Chicago Black Sox,
> New England Patriots,
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck.
> 
> what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,this here is what-*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never could stand troy aikman and the dallas cowturds,I wanted them to badly lose all three superbowls in the early 90's but the difference between aikman and brady is i can respect aikman because he did not lie or cheat to win the ultimate prize so unlike the cheats,i can tip my cap off to the cowturds for winning those superbowls,a fact old fartstyle,chrissy troll,zander  and the cheatriot apologists ignore.
> 
> New England CHEETA'S.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really are an ignorant "tool", Fart Boy!  For your information Brady and the Patriots won three of their four Super Bowls BEFORE the rules were changed to allow quarterbacks to play with their own game footballs!  Duh?
Click to expand...


Crazy lying weirdos are the norm around here, don't you know?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you, OFS, Brady's failure is bittersweet. I know you had dreams of running down field with Brady carrying his soggy, sweat filled jockstrap in your awaiting jaws while he would hoist the Lombardi Trophy for SB 50.
> 
> Since that will not happen he has time for you, you have been very patient.
> 
> 
> Just for you OFS, double the pleasure, double the fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
Click to expand...


God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And whining is whining!
> 
> 
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?
> 
> How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took a team like any other qb and tried his best. He failed Caitlyn
Click to expand...


The big "fail" in this thread is YOU, Phallics!  I asked you to name another NFL quarterback who has done more with less as Tom Brady did this season and as usual you had no answer.  Why do you even bother pretending you know anything about football when you can't answer anything that's asked of you?  You come off looking like a world class putz!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back to thoughts of Tom Brady's jock strap, Phallics?  I'm beginning to think the reason you watch football instead of hockey is the football players wear tight pants!  Just saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
Click to expand...


Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 61393​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
Click to expand...


Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably shouldn't post things like that when Phallics is around, MeBelle...it's liable to excite him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone needs to clean his balls! I don't mean you Oldstyle
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
Click to expand...


Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*

Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should know you do plenty of it Caitlyn. Brady is mediocre without a good kicker, stellar defense and diabolical cheating schemes as we have seen in the past. No shame in that, just  truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?
> 
> How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took a team like any other qb and tried his best. He failed Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big "fail" in this thread is YOU, Phallics!  I asked you to name another NFL quarterback who has done more with less as Tom Brady did this season and as usual you had no answer.  Why do you even bother pretending you know anything about football when you can't answer anything that's asked of you?  You come off looking like a world class putz!
Click to expand...

I answered your question many posts ago

Too much for your pea brain to comprehend so I will give one for discussion:







*Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB *
Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?
> 
> How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took a team like any other qb and tried his best. He failed Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big "fail" in this thread is YOU, Phallics!  I asked you to name another NFL quarterback who has done more with less as Tom Brady did this season and as usual you had no answer.  Why do you even bother pretending you know anything about football when you can't answer anything that's asked of you?  You come off looking like a world class putz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered your question many posts ago
> 
> Too much for your pea brain to comprehend so I will give one for discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB *
> Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB
Click to expand...


You named an NFL quarterback who was more successful than Tom Brady with no offensive line, no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of a season?  When did that happen, Phallics?  Gee, little buddy...you wouldn't be trying to PRETEND that you answered...when you really didn't!  You aren't silly enough to think you'd get away with THAT...are you?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even your fellow Patriots fans know you have no balls. They must found out when they saw you playing pocket pool and was just grasping at thin air.  Now I will admit you have something in common with Tom Brady at least his are deflated and not  snipped.
> 
> Carry on Caitlyn
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening  to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
Click to expand...


Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You "really" want to debate football with me, Phallics?  You know that you're going to embarrass yourself once again...right?
> 
> Name another quarterback in the history of the NFL, who with a terrible offensive line...no running game and missing his top four receivers for most of the season managed to win as many games as Tom Brady did this year!
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl!
> 
> According to you, dear Caitlin,  Brady willed it.
> 
> Man up, ummm er in your case trans up  and respond to my assessment of your statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then he managed to somehow will the Patriots to a 10 and 0 record despite having no offensive line and missing his top 4 receivers for much of that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet he did not "will" the team to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring. You show yourself to be the delusional moron that we all know that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So because Brady didn't take a team with a patchwork offensive line, no running game at all and missing it's top four receivers for most of the season "to a perfect season complete with his 5th Super Bowl ring" he's a "pedestrian" quarterback?
> 
> How about YOU man up and tell me another quarterback who has done more with less...than Tom Brady did this season?  Come on, Phallics...you wanted to debate football...let's hear you do so!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took a team like any other qb and tried his best. He failed Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The big "fail" in this thread is YOU, Phallics!  I asked you to name another NFL quarterback who has done more with less as Tom Brady did this season and as usual you had no answer.  Why do you even bother pretending you know anything about football when you can't answer anything that's asked of you?  You come off looking like a world class putz!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I answered your question many posts ago
> 
> Too much for your pea brain to comprehend so I will give one for discussion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB *
> Broncos Peyton Manning: From patient patient to starting Super Bowl QB
Click to expand...


How exactly would you have answered a question I put to you only 10 posts ago..."many posts ago"?  Did you have ESP and know what I was going to ask you WAY back then?  You're not good at this...Phallics!  When you try and lie you do it so badly it's almost farce.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Belicheat has scapegoated one of his men. Like rats on a ship these guys are pointing fingers and going crazy. I have been listening to 98.5 The sports Hub Boston's Home For Sports and they are crucifying Brady. All the loyal fans are whining and crying about Brady and Belicheat
> 
> Listen to 98.5 The Sports Hub on Radio.com
> 
> time for OFS to get out the crying out towel.
> 
> 
> 
> poor old man you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
Click to expand...


Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*

Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> God but you're an idiot!  New England fans are crucifying Brady?  Tom Brady is probably the most beloved sports figure in New England...right up there with Bobby Orr and Larry Bird.  Have you always been this ignorant about sports or is this a NEW FOUND stupidity?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
Click to expand...


You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't his screen name give you a clue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
Click to expand...

Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.

BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.

Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fart Boy hasn't figured out yet that having THAT screen name is tantamount to waving a giant banner above your head that says:  "Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.
> 
> BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.
> 
> Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn
Click to expand...


You started this ridiculous "Caitlyn" thing because you couldn't answer either question I put to you, Phallics.  I ask you to name a quarterback who did as much as Brady did this year with as little as he had to work with and you come up with Peyton Manning?  Manning takes the field with the NFL's top rated defense on his side...behind a veteran offensive line that's been intact for the entire season, handing off to CJ Anderson and Ronnie Hillman, and throwing to Demaryious Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders, Owen Daniels and Andre Caldwell!  Peyton doesn't have to carry an offense like Brady did this year...he simply has to manage the game so the Broncos defense can win it for them.  Stick to juvenile insults and your fascination with men's junk, little buddy because when you make an attempt to argue something about football it's rather pathetic.


----------



## Oldstyle

And I "prepared" for this last Patriot's playoff game by going to play golf.  Unlike yourself I'm not obsessed about ANY team enough to spend a beautiful day inside watching the TV!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And I "prepared" for this last Patriot's playoff game by going to play golf.  Unlike yourself I'm not obsessed about ANY team enough to spend a beautiful day inside watching the TV!


I know, I know. I was told that you did a good job cleaning  to goose crap from the bottom of the golfers' and caddies' shoes.  Maybe now you will promoted to head lettuce chopper.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Hey there...I'm an IDIOT!!!"*
> 
> Hey numb-nuts oops I mean no nuts, you should not be calling yourself these self deprecating  names but I will not disagree with the content. Hard to get used to this new revelation and change you got going on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.
> 
> BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.
> 
> Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this ridiculous "Caitlyn" thing because you couldn't answer either question I put to you, Phallics.  I ask you to name a quarterback who did as much as Brady did this year with as little as he had to work with and you come up with Peyton Manning?  Manning takes the field with the NFL's top rated defense on his side...behind a veteran offensive line that's been intact for the entire season, handing off to CJ Anderson and Ronnie Hillman, and throwing to Demaryious Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders, Owen Daniels and Andre Caldwell!  Peyton doesn't have to carry an offense like Brady did this year...he simply has to manage the game so the Broncos defense can win it for them.  Stick to juvenile insults and your fascination with men's junk, little buddy because when you make an attempt to argue something about football it's rather pathetic.
Click to expand...

Oh manning takes the field with a top rated defense.    You are nothing but a walking excuse . and a poor one at that. 

Fact is Manning is laughing his way over to  Super Bowl 50  because he bested Brady and Brady is sitting home throwing tantrums.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right back to talking about men's private parts, Phallics?  Just can't stop thinking about it...can you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.
> 
> BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.
> 
> Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this ridiculous "Caitlyn" thing because you couldn't answer either question I put to you, Phallics.  I ask you to name a quarterback who did as much as Brady did this year with as little as he had to work with and you come up with Peyton Manning?  Manning takes the field with the NFL's top rated defense on his side...behind a veteran offensive line that's been intact for the entire season, handing off to CJ Anderson and Ronnie Hillman, and throwing to Demaryious Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders, Owen Daniels and Andre Caldwell!  Peyton doesn't have to carry an offense like Brady did this year...he simply has to manage the game so the Broncos defense can win it for them.  Stick to juvenile insults and your fascination with men's junk, little buddy because when you make an attempt to argue something about football it's rather pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh manning takes the field with a top rated defense.    You are nothing but a walking excuse . and a poor one at that.
> 
> Fact is Manning is laughing his way over to  Super Bowl 50  because he bested Brady and Brady is sitting home throwing tantrums.
Click to expand...


*Peyton Manning knows Broncos' defense has 'led us to this point'*
Jan 18, 2016






Jeff LegwoldESPN Staff Writer

DENVER -- In 2013, the Denver Broncos and their pedal-to-the-metal passing game scored more points than any team in league history. In that season, Peyton Manning threw 55 touchdown passes, more than any quarterback had thrown in any season before or since.

Fast forward to the 2015 Broncos, one game away from a Super Bowl after their 23-16 victory against the Pittsburgh Steelers on Sunday. This version of the Broncos is conducting its business at the other end of the football spectrum. The Broncos live, breathe and continue to be powered by their opportunistic, game-snatching defense.

Even Manning knows it and appreciates it.

"Our defense has been outstanding all season," Manning said. "They have led us to this point, let’s make that clear. Different guys stepped up at different times all season. I could go on and on. Each game, key defensive players stepped it up. But you have to be a good team to win these playoff games and you have to win as a team."

The trek began when David Bruton Jr. broke up a Joe Flacco pass that Darian Stewart intercepted in the Broncos’ end zone to seal a win against the Baltimore Ravens in Week 1. There was Brandon Marshall's strip of Jamaal Charles in Week 2, a fumble Bradley Roby returned for a touchdown in the closing seconds of a tie game.

Chris Harris Jr. here, Aqib Talib there, Von Miller, DeMarcus Ware, Danny Trevathan and the rest, name after name, player after player making the difference. When games have been in the balance, when the Broncos have needed something, anything, to change things, it has largely been the team’s defense that has turned the tide.

They've been dominant -- holding Aaron Rodgers to 77 yards passing on Nov. 1 -- but most of all, they’ve routinely done it when they've been in trouble.

And on Sunday, the Broncos were in potential one-and-done trouble.

"But we just came out and do what we do, it’s nothing new now," Miller said Sunday. "This year, we handled adversity like I’ve never handled it before, I’ve never been on a team that handles adversity so well."

The Broncos were leading Steelers 13-12 in the fourth quarter, with the Broncos’ streak of playoff possessions without a touchdown having reached 22. The Steelers were driving, at the Broncos’ 34-yard line and threatening to close the deal. But on second-and-4, Steelers running back Fitzgerald Toussaint went over left tackle for 3 yards. Roby saw his chance and popped the ball loose.

"I saw it right there and just hit it," Roby said. "You don’t know if it’s going to come you when you do that, but I saw it a little away from his body, so I just went for it."

The ball hit the ground, and Ware pounced on it. The Broncos took over on their own 35-yard line and proceeded to put together their only touchdown drive of the game (13 plays, 65 yards) for the game winner.

Of the Broncos' 17 games this season, 13 were decided by seven or fewer points. They are 10-3 in those games.

"It helps playing a lot of close games during the course of a season, starting with the very first one against Baltimore," Manning said. "That was a dogfight, a grinder and went down to the last drive. If you can have a lot of those games and win those games, it gives you a lot of confidence."

Manning understands, maybe more than ever, that he is backed by perhaps the best defense he has had. Sunday, Manning was interception free for the first time in any of his starts this season, and the Broncos moved on.

"[Manning] got them into some checks based on what we were doing and they were able to hit us in some of the blitzes we went in and out of," Steelers linebacker James Harrison said. "It’s just an above the neck game, he’s seen it all, heard it all. He was able to go out there and do what was necessary for that team to win."

Or as Manning put it, in the words the Broncos now live by: "It’s playoff football."

Anyone who knows anything about football (which obviously doesn't include you or Fart Boy!) knows that the Denver Broncos have been winning with defense all season long.  For you to name Peyton Manning as a better quarterback than Tom Brady because the Broncos are moving on and the Patriots are not...is laughable!  Even Manning admits that the defense has been carrying his team this season.  The fact is...if had not...the Broncos would not be going to the Super Bowl because to be quite blunt...Peyton Manning is a shadow of his former self.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "*Right back to talking about men's private parts"*
> 
> Once you made your God awful decision you lost your ability to discuss that issue with any legitimacy or credibility and we both know just how much you liked jawboning about your size 12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.
> 
> BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.
> 
> Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this ridiculous "Caitlyn" thing because you couldn't answer either question I put to you, Phallics.  I ask you to name a quarterback who did as much as Brady did this year with as little as he had to work with and you come up with Peyton Manning?  Manning takes the field with the NFL's top rated defense on his side...behind a veteran offensive line that's been intact for the entire season, handing off to CJ Anderson and Ronnie Hillman, and throwing to Demaryious Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders, Owen Daniels and Andre Caldwell!  Peyton doesn't have to carry an offense like Brady did this year...he simply has to manage the game so the Broncos defense can win it for them.  Stick to juvenile insults and your fascination with men's junk, little buddy because when you make an attempt to argue something about football it's rather pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh manning takes the field with a top rated defense.    You are nothing but a walking excuse . and a poor one at that.
> 
> Fact is Manning is laughing his way over to  Super Bowl 50  because he bested Brady and Brady is sitting home throwing tantrums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning knows Broncos' defense has 'led us to this point'*
> Jan 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff LegwoldESPN Staff Writer
> 
> DENVER -- In 2013, the Denver Broncos and their pedal-to-the-metal passing game scored more points than any team in league history. In that season, Peyton Manning threw 55 touchdown passes, more than any quarterback had thrown in any season before or since.
> 
> Fast forward to the 2015 Broncos, one game away from a Super Bowl after their 23-16 victory against the Pittsburgh Steelers on Sunday. This version of the Broncos is conducting its business at the other end of the football spectrum. The Broncos live, breathe and continue to be powered by their opportunistic, game-snatching defense.
> 
> Even Manning knows it and appreciates it.
> 
> "Our defense has been outstanding all season," Manning said. "They have led us to this point, let’s make that clear. Different guys stepped up at different times all season. I could go on and on. Each game, key defensive players stepped it up. But you have to be a good team to win these playoff games and you have to win as a team."
> 
> The trek began when David Bruton Jr. broke up a Joe Flacco pass that Darian Stewart intercepted in the Broncos’ end zone to seal a win against the Baltimore Ravens in Week 1. There was Brandon Marshall's strip of Jamaal Charles in Week 2, a fumble Bradley Roby returned for a touchdown in the closing seconds of a tie game.
> 
> Chris Harris Jr. here, Aqib Talib there, Von Miller, DeMarcus Ware, Danny Trevathan and the rest, name after name, player after player making the difference. When games have been in the balance, when the Broncos have needed something, anything, to change things, it has largely been the team’s defense that has turned the tide.
> 
> They've been dominant -- holding Aaron Rodgers to 77 yards passing on Nov. 1 -- but most of all, they’ve routinely done it when they've been in trouble.
> 
> And on Sunday, the Broncos were in potential one-and-done trouble.
> 
> "But we just came out and do what we do, it’s nothing new now," Miller said Sunday. "This year, we handled adversity like I’ve never handled it before, I’ve never been on a team that handles adversity so well."
> 
> The Broncos were leading Steelers 13-12 in the fourth quarter, with the Broncos’ streak of playoff possessions without a touchdown having reached 22. The Steelers were driving, at the Broncos’ 34-yard line and threatening to close the deal. But on second-and-4, Steelers running back Fitzgerald Toussaint went over left tackle for 3 yards. Roby saw his chance and popped the ball loose.
> 
> "I saw it right there and just hit it," Roby said. "You don’t know if it’s going to come you when you do that, but I saw it a little away from his body, so I just went for it."
> 
> The ball hit the ground, and Ware pounced on it. The Broncos took over on their own 35-yard line and proceeded to put together their only touchdown drive of the game (13 plays, 65 yards) for the game winner.
> 
> Of the Broncos' 17 games this season, 13 were decided by seven or fewer points. They are 10-3 in those games.
> 
> "It helps playing a lot of close games during the course of a season, starting with the very first one against Baltimore," Manning said. "That was a dogfight, a grinder and went down to the last drive. If you can have a lot of those games and win those games, it gives you a lot of confidence."
> 
> Manning understands, maybe more than ever, that he is backed by perhaps the best defense he has had. Sunday, Manning was interception free for the first time in any of his starts this season, and the Broncos moved on.
> 
> "[Manning] got them into some checks based on what we were doing and they were able to hit us in some of the blitzes we went in and out of," Steelers linebacker James Harrison said. "It’s just an above the neck game, he’s seen it all, heard it all. He was able to go out there and do what was necessary for that team to win."
> 
> Or as Manning put it, in the words the Broncos now live by: "It’s playoff football."
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about football (which obviously doesn't include you or Fart Boy!) knows that the Denver Broncos have been winning with defense all season long.  For you to name Peyton Manning as a better quarterback than Tom Brady because the Broncos are moving on and the Patriots are not...is laughable!  Even Manning admits that the defense has been carrying his team this season.  The fact is...if had not...the Broncos would not be going to the Super Bowl because to be quite blunt...Peyton Manning is a shadow of his former self.
Click to expand...

Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): *"Peyton Manning is a shadow of his former self"*

Agreed and he managed to send the object of your trans love Brady home on the balls of his ass to sit and watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## Alex.

Tom Brady Doesn’t Make Top 15 In ESPN’s Ranking Of Super Bowl MVP Performances

Tom Brady Doesn't Make Top 15 In ESPN's Ranking Of Super Bowl MVP Performances

Manning beat Brady here too!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to be rather obsessed with Bruce Jenner becoming Caitlyn Jenner, Phallics!  Is it because he/she is now missing your favorite body part?
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, it is that one of your athletic supporters in this thread pointed out how you have no balls and based on your posts and obvious  affection for Tom Brady and how you prepare and gussy yerself up for each game I wanted you to feel welcome and  not fear any retaliation for being yourself in your new persona I wanted to give you a big USMB welcome Caitlyn.
> 
> BTW you never responded to my assertion that Manning manned up where Brady failed and bested him sending the object of your trans-love home to sit it out until next year.
> 
> Now I get why you are so determined  to go on with the sex change thing you wanna be like Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You go girl   er um man ummmmm Caitlyn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You started this ridiculous "Caitlyn" thing because you couldn't answer either question I put to you, Phallics.  I ask you to name a quarterback who did as much as Brady did this year with as little as he had to work with and you come up with Peyton Manning?  Manning takes the field with the NFL's top rated defense on his side...behind a veteran offensive line that's been intact for the entire season, handing off to CJ Anderson and Ronnie Hillman, and throwing to Demaryious Thomas, Emmanuel Sanders, Owen Daniels and Andre Caldwell!  Peyton doesn't have to carry an offense like Brady did this year...he simply has to manage the game so the Broncos defense can win it for them.  Stick to juvenile insults and your fascination with men's junk, little buddy because when you make an attempt to argue something about football it's rather pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh manning takes the field with a top rated defense.    You are nothing but a walking excuse . and a poor one at that.
> 
> Fact is Manning is laughing his way over to  Super Bowl 50  because he bested Brady and Brady is sitting home throwing tantrums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning knows Broncos' defense has 'led us to this point'*
> Jan 18, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff LegwoldESPN Staff Writer
> 
> DENVER -- In 2013, the Denver Broncos and their pedal-to-the-metal passing game scored more points than any team in league history. In that season, Peyton Manning threw 55 touchdown passes, more than any quarterback had thrown in any season before or since.
> 
> Fast forward to the 2015 Broncos, one game away from a Super Bowl after their 23-16 victory against the Pittsburgh Steelers on Sunday. This version of the Broncos is conducting its business at the other end of the football spectrum. The Broncos live, breathe and continue to be powered by their opportunistic, game-snatching defense.
> 
> Even Manning knows it and appreciates it.
> 
> "Our defense has been outstanding all season," Manning said. "They have led us to this point, let’s make that clear. Different guys stepped up at different times all season. I could go on and on. Each game, key defensive players stepped it up. But you have to be a good team to win these playoff games and you have to win as a team."
> 
> The trek began when David Bruton Jr. broke up a Joe Flacco pass that Darian Stewart intercepted in the Broncos’ end zone to seal a win against the Baltimore Ravens in Week 1. There was Brandon Marshall's strip of Jamaal Charles in Week 2, a fumble Bradley Roby returned for a touchdown in the closing seconds of a tie game.
> 
> Chris Harris Jr. here, Aqib Talib there, Von Miller, DeMarcus Ware, Danny Trevathan and the rest, name after name, player after player making the difference. When games have been in the balance, when the Broncos have needed something, anything, to change things, it has largely been the team’s defense that has turned the tide.
> 
> They've been dominant -- holding Aaron Rodgers to 77 yards passing on Nov. 1 -- but most of all, they’ve routinely done it when they've been in trouble.
> 
> And on Sunday, the Broncos were in potential one-and-done trouble.
> 
> "But we just came out and do what we do, it’s nothing new now," Miller said Sunday. "This year, we handled adversity like I’ve never handled it before, I’ve never been on a team that handles adversity so well."
> 
> The Broncos were leading Steelers 13-12 in the fourth quarter, with the Broncos’ streak of playoff possessions without a touchdown having reached 22. The Steelers were driving, at the Broncos’ 34-yard line and threatening to close the deal. But on second-and-4, Steelers running back Fitzgerald Toussaint went over left tackle for 3 yards. Roby saw his chance and popped the ball loose.
> 
> "I saw it right there and just hit it," Roby said. "You don’t know if it’s going to come you when you do that, but I saw it a little away from his body, so I just went for it."
> 
> The ball hit the ground, and Ware pounced on it. The Broncos took over on their own 35-yard line and proceeded to put together their only touchdown drive of the game (13 plays, 65 yards) for the game winner.
> 
> Of the Broncos' 17 games this season, 13 were decided by seven or fewer points. They are 10-3 in those games.
> 
> "It helps playing a lot of close games during the course of a season, starting with the very first one against Baltimore," Manning said. "That was a dogfight, a grinder and went down to the last drive. If you can have a lot of those games and win those games, it gives you a lot of confidence."
> 
> Manning understands, maybe more than ever, that he is backed by perhaps the best defense he has had. Sunday, Manning was interception free for the first time in any of his starts this season, and the Broncos moved on.
> 
> "[Manning] got them into some checks based on what we were doing and they were able to hit us in some of the blitzes we went in and out of," Steelers linebacker James Harrison said. "It’s just an above the neck game, he’s seen it all, heard it all. He was able to go out there and do what was necessary for that team to win."
> 
> Or as Manning put it, in the words the Broncos now live by: "It’s playoff football."
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about football (which obviously doesn't include you or Fart Boy!) knows that the Denver Broncos have been winning with defense all season long.  For you to name Peyton Manning as a better quarterback than Tom Brady because the Broncos are moving on and the Patriots are not...is laughable!  Even Manning admits that the defense has been carrying his team this season.  The fact is...if had not...the Broncos would not be going to the Super Bowl because to be quite blunt...Peyton Manning is a shadow of his former self.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): *"Peyton Manning is a shadow of his former self"*
> 
> Agreed and he managed to send the object of your trans love Brady home on the balls of his ass to sit and watch the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...


The "balls of his ass"?  What are you even babbling about, Phallics?  Seriously...this is a string about football and what are YOU talking about?  Transsexuals and men's balls?  You are one strange puppy, Dude!


----------



## Oldstyle

ESPN Names Tom Brady Greatest Player In Super Bowl History (Video)


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ESPN Names Tom Brady Greatest Player In Super Bowl History (Video)


The same ESPN that crucified him for cheating.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Names Tom Brady Greatest Player In Super Bowl History (Video)
> 
> 
> 
> The same ESPN that crucified him for cheating.
Click to expand...


Cheating?  You mean the "alleged" cheating where a Federal judge looked at the NFL's evidence and asked "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?  Is THAT the cheating you're talking about?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ESPN Names Tom Brady Greatest Player In Super Bowl History (Video)
> 
> 
> 
> The same ESPN that crucified him for cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheating?  You mean the "alleged" cheating where a Federal judge looked at the NFL's evidence and asked "Is that all you've got?" in disbelief?  Is THAT the cheating you're talking about?
Click to expand...

I have been talking about how he got his ass kicked and was sent home you wanted to change the subject. You cannot win you hero has lost the  battle for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Does that ass have balls as well, Phallics?  Does everything you see have balls?


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11's fixated on farts...you're fixated on balls!  You two are a match made in heaven...


----------



## Oldstyle

And you're right, Brady did get his ass kicked by the Broncos *DEFENSE*!  They sacked him 4 times and hit him 20 more times...more hits than any other quarterback has taken in an NFL game since 2007!  How many of those hits were from Peyton Manning again?  Oh, that's right ZERO!

What's telling is that after getting hit THAT many times...Brady was still standing in there at the end of that game driving the Patriots down the field to score that last touchdown to give them a shot at tying it with a two point play...a two point play that was necessary because the Patriot's kicker missed an extra point...something that took place when Tom Brady wasn't on the playing field!


----------



## Oldstyle

I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...





"I see balls," Phallics answers.
"Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?




"I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
"Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.




"I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
The doctor shakes his head.
"What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see balls," Phallics answers.
> "Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
> "Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
> The doctor shakes his head.
> "What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
> The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"


The problem here is that you started this thread inspired by Tom Brady's anger with the deflated ball situation claiming the Patriots will get their revenge. Brady left you flat and all you can try to do is try deflect.

You are left with a team that has run out of gas, could not do the job, they abandoned you to fight a battle that cannot be won, all because Brady and the rest of the team, failed. They had the same issues and all the other teams in the NFL  had but a coach who, for his part, cost them home field advantage, a QB that could not throw the ball well enough to hit his target and receivers who were out of position to get the ball anyway. Without the benefit of cheating the Patriots proved themselves to be a pedestrian team who will be watching Super Bowl 50 
(otherwise known as The Brady Revenge Bowl) from the comfort of their living rooms and giving their thoughts on the game on Twitter.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see balls," Phallics answers.
> "Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
> "Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
> The doctor shakes his head.
> "What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
> The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that you started this thread inspired by Tom Brady's anger with the deflated ball situation claiming the Patriots will get their revenge. Brady left you flat and all you can try to do is try deflect.
> 
> You are left with a team that has run out of gas, could not do the job, they abandoned you to fight a battle that cannot be won, all because Brady and the rest of the team, failed. They had the same issues and all the other teams in the NFL  had but a coach who, for his part, cost them home field advantage, a QB that could not throw the ball well enough to hit his target and receivers who were out of position to get the ball anyway. Without the benefit of cheating the Patriots proved themselves to be a pedestrian team who will be watching Super Bowl 50
> (otherwise known as The Brady Revenge Bowl) from the comfort of their living rooms and giving their thoughts on the game on Twitter.
Click to expand...


Actually a "pedestrian" team would be YOUR team, the Baltimore Ravens...who were eliminated from the discussion of who would be this year's Super Bowl champion so long ago it's probably hard for you to remember just how lousy they were this year!  The Patriots came within a two point conversion of tying the AFC title game and going back to the Super Bowl to defend their crown.  As for where Brady will be watching the game?  Probably from the "game room" of his very large mansion all snuggled up with Gisele his super model wife.  Gee, his life must absolutely suck...huh, Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Does that ass have balls as well, Phallics?  Does everything you see have balls?



Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle):*"Does everything you see have balls?"*

umm well no, according to your athletic supporter in this thread you don't.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see balls," Phallics answers.
> "Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
> "Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
> The doctor shakes his head.
> "What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
> The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that you started this thread inspired by Tom Brady's anger with the deflated ball situation claiming the Patriots will get their revenge. Brady left you flat and all you can try to do is try deflect.
> 
> You are left with a team that has run out of gas, could not do the job, they abandoned you to fight a battle that cannot be won, all because Brady and the rest of the team, failed. They had the same issues and all the other teams in the NFL  had but a coach who, for his part, cost them home field advantage, a QB that could not throw the ball well enough to hit his target and receivers who were out of position to get the ball anyway. Without the benefit of cheating the Patriots proved themselves to be a pedestrian team who will be watching Super Bowl 50
> (otherwise known as The Brady Revenge Bowl) from the comfort of their living rooms and giving their thoughts on the game on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually a "pedestrian" team would be YOUR team, the Baltimore Ravens...who were eliminated from the discussion of who would be this year's Super Bowl champion so long ago it's probably hard for you to remember just how lousy they were this year!  The Patriots came within a two point conversion of tying the AFC title game and going back to the Super Bowl to defend their crown.  As for where Brady will be watching the game?  Probably from the "game room" of his very large mansion all snuggled up with Gisele his super model wife.  Gee, his life must absolutely suck...huh, Phallics?
Click to expand...


There you go posting as if you have personal knowledge of what Brady will do. You a re protecting the object of your trans-love like a two bit hooker protects her favorite piece of real estate.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see balls," Phallics answers.
> "Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
> "Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
> The doctor shakes his head.
> "What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
> The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that you started this thread inspired by Tom Brady's anger with the deflated ball situation claiming the Patriots will get their revenge. Brady left you flat and all you can try to do is try deflect.
> 
> You are left with a team that has run out of gas, could not do the job, they abandoned you to fight a battle that cannot be won, all because Brady and the rest of the team, failed. They had the same issues and all the other teams in the NFL  had but a coach who, for his part, cost them home field advantage, a QB that could not throw the ball well enough to hit his target and receivers who were out of position to get the ball anyway. Without the benefit of cheating the Patriots proved themselves to be a pedestrian team who will be watching Super Bowl 50
> (otherwise known as The Brady Revenge Bowl) from the comfort of their living rooms and giving their thoughts on the game on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually a "pedestrian" team would be YOUR team, the Baltimore Ravens...who were eliminated from the discussion of who would be this year's Super Bowl champion so long ago it's probably hard for you to remember just how lousy they were this year!  The Patriots came within a two point conversion of tying the AFC title game and going back to the Super Bowl to defend their crown.  As for where Brady will be watching the game?  Probably from the "game room" of his very large mansion all snuggled up with Gisele his super model wife.  Gee, his life must absolutely suck...huh, Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go posting as if you have personal knowledge of what Brady will do. You a re protecting the object of your trans-love like a two bit hooker protects her favorite piece of real estate.
Click to expand...


Ah yes...jock straps, hookers and trans-sexuals!  The world of Phallics in all it's internet glory!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this picture of Phallics taking a Rorschadt test...and the doctor flashes the card and asks him what he sees...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see balls," Phallics answers.
> "Hmmmm...interesting," the doctor says.  He takes out the next card and shows it to Phallics.  "Now what do you see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see really big balls," Phallics says.  "Enormous ones..."
> "Fascinating," the doctor says, making some notes in his case study book.  He looks through the stack of cards looking for one that looks nothing like balls or genitalia.  "How about now?" he asks as he shows the last card to Phallics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I see a man's face," Phallics declares.  "With someone's big balls on either side of his nose!"
> The doctor shakes his head.
> "What, doctor?"  Phallics asks.  "Am I OK?"
> The doctor thinks for a moment and replies:  "It is my opinion...based on a lifetime of study...that you are one very sick puppy, Alex!"
> 
> 
> 
> The problem here is that you started this thread inspired by Tom Brady's anger with the deflated ball situation claiming the Patriots will get their revenge. Brady left you flat and all you can try to do is try deflect.
> 
> You are left with a team that has run out of gas, could not do the job, they abandoned you to fight a battle that cannot be won, all because Brady and the rest of the team, failed. They had the same issues and all the other teams in the NFL  had but a coach who, for his part, cost them home field advantage, a QB that could not throw the ball well enough to hit his target and receivers who were out of position to get the ball anyway. Without the benefit of cheating the Patriots proved themselves to be a pedestrian team who will be watching Super Bowl 50
> (otherwise known as The Brady Revenge Bowl) from the comfort of their living rooms and giving their thoughts on the game on Twitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually a "pedestrian" team would be YOUR team, the Baltimore Ravens...who were eliminated from the discussion of who would be this year's Super Bowl champion so long ago it's probably hard for you to remember just how lousy they were this year!  The Patriots came within a two point conversion of tying the AFC title game and going back to the Super Bowl to defend their crown.  As for where Brady will be watching the game?  Probably from the "game room" of his very large mansion all snuggled up with Gisele his super model wife.  Gee, his life must absolutely suck...huh, Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There you go posting as if you have personal knowledge of what Brady will do. You a re protecting the object of your trans-love like a two bit hooker protects her favorite piece of real estate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...jock straps, hookers and trans-sexuals!  The world of Phallics in all it's internet glory!
Click to expand...

Still pretty sore huh  Caitlyn


----------



## Oldstyle

Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.


Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.





Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
Click to expand...


You get stranger by the post, Phallics!  Seriously...what is going through that weird little mind of yours?  Pictures of women with huge butts...some bizarre fixation on Bruce Jenner's sex change...an even more bizarre fixation on Tom Brady's testicles?  Are you off some type of medication?  Is that what's bringing this on?


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
Click to expand...


Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
Click to expand...




It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
Click to expand...


Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
Click to expand...




brrrrr  I like warm weather! And, as you know it iwll not only be warm, but HOT soon enough.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get stranger by the post, Phallics!  Seriously...what is going through that weird little mind of yours?  Pictures of women with huge butts...some bizarre fixation on Bruce Jenner's sex change...an even more bizarre fixation on Tom Brady's testicles?  Are you off some type of medication?  Is that what's bringing this on?
Click to expand...

Just posting  to the nonsense you have initiated or responded to. The fact is you started a hate/revenge thread and you look like a fool because while* "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd!" *it is not due to deflategate it is because they could not compete with the rest of the league and failed to get into the Super Bowl. Now keep on talking about the weather  you cannot avoid the realities of your team, without cheating, lying and hiring murders they cannot truly accomplish any win worthy of note


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
Click to expand...


Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because *it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!*
Click to expand...


This is me feeling sorry for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
Click to expand...


It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get stranger by the post, Phallics!  Seriously...what is going through that weird little mind of yours?  Pictures of women with huge butts...some bizarre fixation on Bruce Jenner's sex change...an even more bizarre fixation on Tom Brady's testicles?  Are you off some type of medication?  Is that what's bringing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just posting  to the nonsense you have initiated or responded to. The fact is you started a hate/revenge thread and you look like a fool because while* "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd!" *it is not due to deflategate it is because they could not compete with the rest of the league and failed to get into the Super Bowl. Now keep on talking about the weather  you cannot avoid the realities of your team, without cheating, lying and hiring murders they cannot truly accomplish any win worthy of note
Click to expand...


You know what?  I've enjoyed this season more than many other Patriot's seasons BECAUSE of what they accomplished despite all the injuries and the players they lost to free agency!  I'm a bit sad it ended when it did but that's the nature of sports...sometimes you come up short.  But then again...I'm someone who appreciates and understands good football play...unlike yourself who doesn't have a clue about the game and isn't a real "fan" at all.  Brady will be back next season...the Patriots injuries will heal...rookie players will have another year of experience to draw on...and the Patriots will be right back in the hunt again.  Why?  Because they're the best organization in the NFL!

So keep on hating, little buddy...doesn't bother me in the slightest!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
Click to expand...


Actually, we've been pretty lucky this year and have managed to avoid any heavy snow fall.  Today, it is supposed to be almost 60 degrees!!!  It's probably almost that right now!     I'm going out!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get stranger by the post, Phallics!  Seriously...what is going through that weird little mind of yours?  Pictures of women with huge butts...some bizarre fixation on Bruce Jenner's sex change...an even more bizarre fixation on Tom Brady's testicles?  Are you off some type of medication?  Is that what's bringing this on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just posting  to the nonsense you have initiated or responded to. The fact is you started a hate/revenge thread and you look like a fool because while* "Don't look now...but the Patriots are PO'd!" *it is not due to deflategate it is because they could not compete with the rest of the league and failed to get into the Super Bowl. Now keep on talking about the weather  you cannot avoid the realities of your team, without cheating, lying and hiring murders they cannot truly accomplish any win worthy of note
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what?  I've enjoyed this season more than many other Patriot's seasons BECAUSE of what they accomplished despite all the injuries and the players they lost to free agency!  I'm a bit sad it ended when it did but that's the nature of sports...sometimes you come up short.  But then again...I'm someone who appreciates and understands good football play...unlike yourself who doesn't have a clue about the game and isn't a real "fan" at all.  Brady will be back next season...the Patriots injuries will heal...rookie players will have another year of experience to draw on...and the Patriots will be right back in the hunt again.  Why?  Because they're the best organization in the NFL!
> 
> So keep on hating, little buddy...doesn't bother me in the slightest!
Click to expand...

Any hate comes from your OP and has rendered this a failed thread. The Patriots have not accomplished their goal now you wish to change the topic and post about the weather in a sports thread. 

OFS: *"the Patriot's offense is out to shove it down the throats of everyone who doubts them."* They didn't

OFS:*"My point is that Brady's playing pissed off because ignorant people accused him of succeeding because he "cheated". The only way to fight back against that kind of thing is put a beating on whoever is next up on the schedule."* He did not he failed miserably

OFS: *"Brady will continue to punish teams on the field because it's the only way he can clear his name."* He failed,  according to your post Brady has not cleared his name.

OFS: *"I get to abuse you Patriot haters all season long. Doesn't get much better than that!"* Except when the Patriots fail then you run away nowhere to be found, then come back and post about the weather

These are but a few quote from your obsessive and incoherent postings Caitlyn. If you had any self respect you would just close this thread and start a new one in the Environmental forum so you can discuss the weather as much as you like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
Click to expand...

it indeed is funny how he starts a thread and then when you ask him a question to answer he runs off with his tail between his legs and then accuses YOU of running off.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it indeed is funny how he starts a thread and then when you ask him a question to answer he runs off with his tail between his legs and then accuses YOU of running off.
Click to expand...

You know maybe Caitlin(formerly known as OldFastStyle) is not running off from what I hear there are some pretty strong winds down in Florida and his trailer may be getting knocked over. That would surely explain his internets not working


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you started this ridiculous revenge thread and have run away then come back then run away and come back. You have not posted post number 1310 LOL you need butt cheek transplant to go with your new persona in order to sit down Catlyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it indeed is funny how he starts a thread and then when you ask him a question to answer he runs off with his tail between his legs and then accuses YOU of running off.
Click to expand...


When was it that I ran off?  You and Phallics on the other hand have been AWOL from this string for the latter part of the season...only to return when the Patriots lost to Denver!  You weren't posting here after the Patriots clinched another division title...you weren't posting here when the Patriots beat the Kansas City Chiefs!  You came back when the Patriots LOST!  My guess is that if the Patriots HAD won against Denver that we wouldn't have heard a peep out of either of you until after the Super Bowl and only THEN if the Patriots lost!


----------



## Alex.

"Brady is a tremendous quarterback _when things go perfectly_. When Edleman runs a perfect route. When Gronk gets open. When the offensive line gives him time. But we've seen what happens when things _don't _go perfectly. When he got pounded in Denver, he heard footsteps and missed open receivers.

Things aren't always going to be perfect. We've consistently let Brady off the hook when that happens by blaming the parts around him. Well, your quarterback has to raise the level of your team when things aren't going well. That was Brady in the past. It's not who he is now."

Attention, Patriots: Don't give Brady an extension

Things in Patriot Nation are not going well they want Brady's head on a stick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.

Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?

him and old fartstyle should get a room together.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.


They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
Click to expand...


chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol
Click to expand...

This is a sports thread about the failings of the failed Patriots and they want to do is post nonsense next they will want to swap recipes.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> "Brady is a tremendous quarterback _when things go perfectly_. When Edleman runs a perfect route. When Gronk gets open. When the offensive line gives him time. But we've seen what happens when things _don't _go perfectly. When he got pounded in Denver, he heard footsteps and missed open receivers.
> 
> Things aren't always going to be perfect. We've consistently let Brady off the hook when that happens by blaming the parts around him. Well, your quarterback has to raise the level of your team when things aren't going well. That was Brady in the past. It's not who he is now."
> 
> Attention, Patriots: Don't give Brady an extension
> 
> Things in Patriot Nation are not going well they want Brady's head on a stick.



Did you by any chance read the Patriot fans reaction to that article?  The following was typical...
"35 touchdowns over 4700 yards and only 7 picks! You are a complete idiot! I feel stupid for reading this!"
For someone to say that Brady didn't raise the level of his team when things aren't going well after what Brady pulled off this year is ignorance to the point of farce!  Brady had the Pats at 10 and 0 throwing behind a patchwork O line to receivers I'd never heard of before.  Without Brady's heroics this season the Patriots could very well have gone the route of the Colts or the Ravens!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a sports thread about the failings of the failed Patriots and they want to do is post nonsense next they will want to swap recipes.
Click to expand...


Since I started this thread...I think I know more about what it is about then you do, Phallics!  I started the thread because I was so taken by the Patriots (and Brady in particular's) "attitude" following the DeflateGate debacle late last summer.

It was never about transgenders...or Tom Brady's testicles...or strange pictures of women's huge butts.  That's what YOU have contributed to the discussion!  You say this is a "sports thread"?  Then why are you posting about everything else BUT sports?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Brady is a tremendous quarterback _when things go perfectly_. When Edleman runs a perfect route. When Gronk gets open. When the offensive line gives him time. But we've seen what happens when things _don't _go perfectly. When he got pounded in Denver, he heard footsteps and missed open receivers.
> 
> Things aren't always going to be perfect. We've consistently let Brady off the hook when that happens by blaming the parts around him. Well, your quarterback has to raise the level of your team when things aren't going well. That was Brady in the past. It's not who he is now."
> 
> Attention, Patriots: Don't give Brady an extension
> 
> Things in Patriot Nation are not going well they want Brady's head on a stick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you by any chance read the Patriot fans reaction to that article?  The following was typical...
> "35 touchdowns over 4700 yards and only 7 picks! You are a complete idiot! I feel stupid for reading this!"
> For someone to say that Brady didn't raise the level of his team when things aren't going well after what Brady pulled off this year is ignorance to that point of farce!  Brady had the Pats at 10 and 0 throwing behind a patchwork O line to receivers I'd never heard of before.  Without Brady's heroics this season the Patriots could very well have gone the route of the Colts or the Ravens!
Click to expand...

Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"Brady pulled off" *

I agree that about sizes up the entire season, some revenge. Brady is helpless if he does not have help that scenario has been played over and over. Look at the SB v the Giants he was mush and threw like a 6th round draft pick.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a sports thread about the failings of the failed Patriots and they want to do is post nonsense next they will want to swap recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I started this thread...I think I know more about what it is about then you do, Phallics!  I started the thread because I was so taken by the Patriots (and Brady in particular's) "attitude" following the DeflateGate debacle late last summer.
> 
> It was never about transgenders...or Tom Brady's testicles...or strange pictures of women's huge butts.  That's what YOU have contributed to the discussion!  You say this is a "sports thread"?  Then why are you posting about everything else BUT sports?
Click to expand...

The very fact that you came up with the name Phallics speaks volumes to where your licentious and degenerate mind travels.


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
Click to expand...



Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.

Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey alex,as you can see in my sig,rightwinger is right up there with caitlan as USMB's resident troll. like caitlan he can never admit it when he is wrong,this is what he posted when i asked him about the rams being back in LA.
> 
> Still buying the Rams/LA Hoax?
> 
> him and old fartstyle should get a room together.
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a sports thread about the failings of the failed Patriots and they want to do is post nonsense next they will want to swap recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I started this thread...I think I know more about what it is about then you do, Phallics!  I started the thread because I was so taken by the Patriots (and Brady in particular's) "attitude" following the DeflateGate debacle late last summer.
> 
> It was never about transgenders...or Tom Brady's testicles...or strange pictures of women's huge butts.  That's what YOU have contributed to the discussion!  You say this is a "sports thread"?  Then why are you posting about everything else BUT sports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very fact that you came up with the name Phallics speaks volumes to where your licentious and degenerate mind travels.
Click to expand...


I came up with the name "Phallics" because of your preoccupation with male genitalia!  If you'd posted about sports...instead of strange stuff about Tom Brady's junk...then you wouldn't be stuck with a nickname you don't like.  

The same goes for 9/11...if you post "Someone farted in here!" a few hundred times...don't be shocked if people start referring to you as "Fart Boy".


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the weather has been better for you up in Alabama then it has been for us down in Florida, Kat...I've been down here for fifteen years now and I've never seen a wetter winter.  El Nino is making it hard to keep the courses here from flooding.  The range at the course where I teach was under four inches of water this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
Click to expand...


Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> They should but Caitlin(formerly known as OldFartStyle) is holding out for it's trans-flame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrissy and OFS keep coming back farting in every post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a sports thread about the failings of the failed Patriots and they want to do is post nonsense next they will want to swap recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I started this thread...I think I know more about what it is about then you do, Phallics!  I started the thread because I was so taken by the Patriots (and Brady in particular's) "attitude" following the DeflateGate debacle late last summer.
> 
> It was never about transgenders...or Tom Brady's testicles...or strange pictures of women's huge butts.  That's what YOU have contributed to the discussion!  You say this is a "sports thread"?  Then why are you posting about everything else BUT sports?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The very fact that you came up with the name Phallics speaks volumes to where your licentious and degenerate mind travels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I came up with the name "Phallics" because of your preoccupation with male genitalia!  If you'd posted about sports...instead of strange stuff about Tom Brady's junk...then you wouldn't be stuck with a nickname you don't like.
> 
> The same goes for 9/11...if you post "Someone farted in here!" a few hundred times...don't be shocked if people start referring to you as "Fart Boy".
Click to expand...


Caitlyn (formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"I came up with the name "Phallics" *because you are depraved.


----------



## Oldstyle

You're just pissed because it fits you so well!


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's been weird here. Warm, then it rains a few days, the after the rain it is cold a few days. That is the cycle we are in. Gad to use the air conditioner yesterday and some today. I imagine it is a bit soggy on the courses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
Click to expand...




I would cook for you any time.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only played one day in the past week and a half because of we've had so much rain most of the courses here have been closed due to flooding.  I do a Saturday morning golf clinic that this time of year draws about 30 people on average.  Last week we had 2 because it was about 45 degrees and the wind was blowing 40 mph.  Froze my ass off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
Click to expand...


Awwww...thanks, Kat!


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww...thanks, Kat!
Click to expand...




Very welcome!


----------



## MeBelle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be better actually.  Spent the day on the golf course.  Gorgeous weather.  Hitting it pure.  Life is good.  You see unlike you...I'm not obsessed with the sports teams that I follow.  If they do well it gives me pleasure.  If they don't do well...I move on to the things that do give me pleasure...like a day on the links with good friends.  You and Fart Boy should try it.  There is more to Life than testicles, trans-sexuals and farting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great. I love golf. Even watch it on TV. My husband is the true golfer though...since he was 11 years old. I can drive the cart well though.
Click to expand...


I used to watch....bowling when I was a bowler. Balls!


----------



## MeBelle

this thread and the melt downs......



​


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> This will never go out of style!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no what ELSE will never go out of style?
> 
> this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Bonds,
> Mark Mcguire,
> Sammy Sosa,
> Roger Clemons,
> Lance Armstrong,
> Chicago Black Sox,
> New England Patriots,
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheck.
> 
> what do all of these nine names have in common? you guessed it,this -*
Click to expand...




Well shoot. Thought you said you were out of this thread. It's mere repetition. And hey, you love the Rams, right? Would you like it if this crap was said about them, and or their q/b and it had been going on and on and on??  9/11 inside job  I KNOW you are better than this for crying out loud.


----------



## MeBelle

*I just can't help myself! *


----------



## Kat




----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You're just pissed because it fits you so well!


Only in the mind of a deviant like you. I am not pissed at all I am kinda scared at the thought of being in the same room with you. The stuff that you post such as smoking Jack Nicholson's joint, talking about your personal information like what size your feet are, how you can read the mind of a man because you see him on television and, of course, how you claim to know people but cannot recognize them when shown their picture; all these indicators  make me grateful only way we "speak" is via an internet connection and with pseudonyms.

Much like Brady and this thread you are an absolute failure.

Now get back in that trailer and make your self a TV dinner.


----------



## Alex.

*Brady's Meltdown *







Some revenge, Caitlyn your boy got his ass  kicked from one end of the field to the other. If he were a anything like you have described he would not have failed so miserably.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pissed because it fits you so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the mind of a deviant like you. I am not pissed at all I am kinda scared at the thought of being in the same room with you. The stuff that you post such as smoking Jack Nicholson's joint, talking about your personal information like what size your feet are, how you can read the mind of a man because you see him on television and, of course, how you claim to know people but cannot recognize them when shown their picture; all these indicators  make me grateful only way we "speak" is via an internet connection and with pseudonyms.
> 
> Much like Brady and this thread you are an absolute failure.
> 
> Now get back in that trailer and make your self a TV dinner.
Click to expand...


LOL...You're here talking about having sex with Jack Nicholson...about Bruce Jenner's sex change operation...posting pictures of Tom Brady having a sex change operation...pictures of women with HUGE butts...and your "bestie" is a guy who's every other sentence is "Someone farted in here!" but it's ME who's a deviant because I have size 12 feet and play golf?

You get called Phallics because you post what you do.  If you don't like the nickname...stop deserving it!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pissed because it fits you so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the mind of a deviant like you. I am not pissed at all I am kinda scared at the thought of being in the same room with you. The stuff that you post such as smoking Jack Nicholson's joint, talking about your personal information like what size your feet are, how you can read the mind of a man because you see him on television and, of course, how you claim to know people but cannot recognize them when shown their picture; all these indicators  make me grateful only way we "speak" is via an internet connection and with pseudonyms.
> 
> Much like Brady and this thread you are an absolute failure.
> 
> Now get back in that trailer and make your self a TV dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You're here talking about having sex with Jack Nicholson...about Bruce Jenner's sex change operation...posting pictures of Tom Brady having a sex change operation...pictures of women with HUGE butts...and your "bestie" is a guy who's every other sentence is "Someone farted in here!" but it's ME who's a deviant because I have size 12 feet and play golf?
> 
> You get called Phallics because you post what you do.  If you don't like the nickname...stop deserving it!
Click to expand...



*Oldstyle:"it's ME who's a deviant"*


Absolutely










even Tommy boy is happy that you finally are getting a clue>>










Now maybe you will get some help


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pissed because it fits you so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the mind of a deviant like you. I am not pissed at all I am kinda scared at the thought of being in the same room with you. The stuff that you post such as smoking Jack Nicholson's joint, talking about your personal information like what size your feet are, how you can read the mind of a man because you see him on television and, of course, how you claim to know people but cannot recognize them when shown their picture; all these indicators  make me grateful only way we "speak" is via an internet connection and with pseudonyms.
> 
> Much like Brady and this thread you are an absolute failure.
> 
> Now get back in that trailer and make your self a TV dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You're here talking about having sex with Jack Nicholson...about Bruce Jenner's sex change operation...posting pictures of Tom Brady having a sex change operation...pictures of women with HUGE butts...and your "bestie" is a guy who's every other sentence is "Someone farted in here!" but it's ME who's a deviant because I have size 12 feet and play golf?
> 
> You get called Phallics because you post what you do.  If you don't like the nickname...stop deserving it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"it's ME who's a deviant"*
> 
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Tommy boy is happy that you finally are getting a clue>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe you will get some help
Click to expand...


What that proves is that besides being a really strange man...you have no qualms about taking other people's statements out of context.  You're weird and sleazy.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're just pissed because it fits you so well!
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the mind of a deviant like you. I am not pissed at all I am kinda scared at the thought of being in the same room with you. The stuff that you post such as smoking Jack Nicholson's joint, talking about your personal information like what size your feet are, how you can read the mind of a man because you see him on television and, of course, how you claim to know people but cannot recognize them when shown their picture; all these indicators  make me grateful only way we "speak" is via an internet connection and with pseudonyms.
> 
> Much like Brady and this thread you are an absolute failure.
> 
> Now get back in that trailer and make your self a TV dinner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...You're here talking about having sex with Jack Nicholson...about Bruce Jenner's sex change operation...posting pictures of Tom Brady having a sex change operation...pictures of women with HUGE butts...and your "bestie" is a guy who's every other sentence is "Someone farted in here!" but it's ME who's a deviant because I have size 12 feet and play golf?
> 
> You get called Phallics because you post what you do.  If you don't like the nickname...stop deserving it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Oldstyle:"it's ME who's a deviant"*
> 
> 
> Absolutely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even Tommy boy is happy that you finally are getting a clue>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now maybe you will get some help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What that proves is that besides being a really strange man...you have no qualms about taking other people's statements out of context.  You're weird and sleazy.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah!  You two, complaining about YOUR weather.     Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww...thanks, Kat!
Click to expand...





No golf here today OS. Raining again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

for all the people thats been wondering what old fart style looks like in real life,they no longer have to wonder anymore. this is a confirmed sighting of him living it up in sunny florida.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> *I just can't help myself! *


Kat since you find this funny,i think you can appreciate this one,these pics here below are even MUCH funnier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PredFan said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think they were going to be hurt. Why would I ever think that? They have been cheating for decades and haven't been hurt because no one ever does anything about it. They can win all the games they want to, score all the points they want to, I'm never watching another NFL game ever again.
> 
> And BTW, sports history will always include the Patriots among the list of worse cheaters ever.
> 
> Chicago White Sox
> Lance Armstrong
> Barry Bonds
> The New England Patriots
> 
> Always and forever cheaters.
Click to expand...


the best post on this thread bar none.

the best way to say it should however be

Roger Clemons,
Barry Bonds,
Mark Mcguire
Sammy Sosa
Lance Armstrong
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheck
Chicago Black Sox
New England Patriots.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.


----------



## Dot Com

Wheres ChrisL  ?


----------



## Dot Com

9/11 inside job said:


> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.


lolol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Wheres ChrisL  ?


her husband old fart style in this pic below probably drowned her in an argument and after doing so,relaxed eating this hotdog from all the exhaustion and work it took out of him to drown her.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

its too bad the discussion on these two threads ended,many people besides alex such as huggy,nutz,jim h,dot com,blue phantom,freewill,swim expert and  anathema ALL posted some really great informative stuff on these two threads  that took old fartstyle to school and gave him a major ass beating.

the first one was so great particularly,i had to bring it back again recently.
Deflate-gate? Report: Patriots being investigated for using deflated footballs

NE Patriots cheated their way to a Super Bowl


----------



## Dot Com

Where is that Cheatriot fan boi- OldStyle


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres ChrisL  ?
> 
> 
> 
> her husband old fart style in this pic below probably drowned her in an argument and after doing so,relaxed eating this hotdog from all the exhaustion and work it took out of him to drown her.
Click to expand...



after old fart style got done whining and crying in defeat over the pats being exposed as cheaters last year with deflategate and then started whining about them losing to the donkeys,he relaxed by drowning chrissy and smiled afterwards munching this hotdog.comedy gold. that was the only way he was able to get over his whining and butthurt from the past two years.


----------



## ChrisL

Dot Com said:


> Wheres ChrisL  ?



Looking for attention again I see??  

I'm still a Patriots fan.  I side with Oldstyle.  YOU guys are just a bunch of dorks who don't know anything about the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you got your wish dot,old fart styles wife chris is back to fart again.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all relative, Chris.  We put up with the heat and humidity in the summer because the winter is supposed to be beautiful down here.  When it's not...we tend to piss and moan a lot.  All things considered though...I'm glad I'm here...and not up there shoveling snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww...thanks, Kat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No golf here today OS. Raining again.
Click to expand...


Beautiful day for golf here, Kat...lot of wind but perfect temps.  First time out in about a week and a half!


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.



We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
Click to expand...


Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
*"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"

Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss

*Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)

Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?
Click to expand...

Not a Ravens fan


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today was gorgeous, and warm. Not hot at all. And while I was out tonight, it was perfectly gorgeous.
> 
> Hey OS...gotta good recipe for hot and sour soup? I do if you want one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww...thanks, Kat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No golf here today OS. Raining again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful day for golf here, Kat...lot of wind but perfect temps.  First time out in about a week and a half!
Click to expand...



Gosh it is ccccold here...tonight...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Ravens fan
Click to expand...


I hear that's a rather common refrain from folks in the Baltimore area, Phallics!  The Ravens sucked so bad this year that their fans won't even ADMIT that they're fans.  You know what they call that...

Fair weather fans...love their team when they're winning and abandon them when they don't.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kat, I am not good cook.  Love to eat good food but I can't cook it to save my life!
> The nice weather has returned here as well!  Just need to dry out some of the courses so they're playable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would cook for you any time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awwww...thanks, Kat!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No golf here today OS. Raining again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beautiful day for golf here, Kat...lot of wind but perfect temps.  First time out in about a week and a half!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh it is ccccold here...tonight...
Click to expand...


We're getting that sometime tonight, Kat.  Temps are supposed to be going way down again.  Hey, at least I got one good day of golf in!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> chris L and old fart style cant handle this pesky little fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Ravens fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that's a rather common refrain from folks in the Baltimore area, Phallics!  The Ravens sucked so bad this year that their fans won't even ADMIT that they're fans.  You know what they call that...
> 
> Fair weather fans...love their team when they're winning and abandon them when they don't.
Click to expand...

I have posted to you many times I am a fan of the guy who kicked Brady's ass and embarrassed him twice in the Super Bowl.

Much like Brady who was called for intentional grounding from the end zone because he was so punch drunk and befuddled from Manning and the NY Giants, you continuously misstate  what I post, you do not even know what you post. 

Thankfully all you do is clean off the goose crap from the bottom of golf shoes not, much chance of anyone getting hurt except the golfer who slips and falls on his ass  when you stand there daydreaming of Brady and his life instead of doing your job.


----------



## ChrisL

It's funny that people are STILL whining about the Pats.    Lol.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> It's funny that people are STILL whining about the Pats.    Lol.


Whining:" to utter a high-pitched plaintive or distressed cry"  That would be your buddy OldFartStyle. He has been crying since the object of his trans love fell on his face.

Poke fun at: "subject to laughter or ridicule" Patriot Nation as a whole and OldFartStyle in particular as he cannot handle the truth about his fallen idols.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> It's funny that people are STILL whining about the Pats.    Lol.



What's "funny" is that Phallics now claims he's a Giants fan!  Some fan...the Ravens have a bad year and he jumps s


Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?  Actually...I'm pretty sure we can handle that JUST FINE...thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Ravens fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that's a rather common refrain from folks in the Baltimore area, Phallics!  The Ravens sucked so bad this year that their fans won't even ADMIT that they're fans.  You know what they call that...
> 
> Fair weather fans...love their team when they're winning and abandon them when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted to you many times I am a fan of the guy who kicked Brady's ass and embarrassed him twice in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Much like Brady who was called for intentional grounding from the end zone because he was so punch drunk and befuddled from Manning and the NY Giants, you continuously misstate  what I post, you do not even know what you post.
> 
> Thankfully all you do is clean off the goose crap from the bottom of golf shoes not, much chance of anyone getting hurt except the golfer who slips and falls on his ass  when you stand there daydreaming of Brady and his life instead of doing your job.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now you're a Giants fan?  Now THAT is funny!  You're not really a fan at all, Phallics...you're just a hater.  The Ravens stunk the joint out this year so you're suddenly a Giants fan?  Some fan...

I play golf in Florida...I've never seen a "goose" on a course down here.  You can't even attempt a lame insult without being ignorant.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that people are STILL whining about the Pats.    Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's "funny" is that Phallics now claims he's a Giants fan!  Some fan...the Ravens have a bad year and he jumps s
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formely known as OldFartStyle): "We "can't handle" that other fans are jealous of Patriot fans?"
> *"Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss*"
> 
> Angry New England Patriots fans blame Bill Belichick on Twitter for AFC Championship loss
> 
> *Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger* (Videos)
> 
> Patriots Fans React To Crushing Broncos Loss With Tears, Anger (Videos)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Phallics...did any "fans" of your favorite team...the Ravens...even CARE about them from October on?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a Ravens fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear that's a rather common refrain from folks in the Baltimore area, Phallics!  The Ravens sucked so bad this year that their fans won't even ADMIT that they're fans.  You know what they call that...
> 
> Fair weather fans...love their team when they're winning and abandon them when they don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have posted to you many times I am a fan of the guy who kicked Brady's ass and embarrassed him twice in the Super Bowl.
> 
> Much like Brady who was called for intentional grounding from the end zone because he was so punch drunk and befuddled from Manning and the NY Giants, you continuously misstate  what I post, you do not even know what you post.
> 
> Thankfully all you do is clean off the goose crap from the bottom of golf shoes not, much chance of anyone getting hurt except the golfer who slips and falls on his ass  when you stand there daydreaming of Brady and his life instead of doing your job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, so now you're a Giants fan?  Now THAT is funny!  You're not really a fan at all, Phallics...you're just a hater.  The Ravens stunk the joint out this year so you're suddenly a Giants fan?  Some fan...
> 
> I play golf in Florida...I've never seen a "goose" on a course down here.  You can't even attempt a lame insult without being ignorant.
Click to expand...

You are so fixated on Brady you cannot get your facts straight.


----------



## Oldstyle

Here's the "truth"...

The Patriots went to the AFC finals...and lost in the waning moments...

The Giants didn't go to the playoffs at all...replaced their coach and are in rebuilding mode...

So which team has "fallen" and which is still dominant?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

What's amusing is that you now claim to be a Giants fan because they beat the Patriots IN THE PAST...yet the Giants didn't get into the playoffs THIS YEAR despite being in arguably the worst division in the NFL!  Proving once again how little you grasp about the game of football!


----------



## Oldstyle

And you're so fixated on hating Brady you don't even know which team to root for anymore!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Here's the "truth"...
> 
> The Patriots went to the AFC finals...and lost in the waning moments...
> 
> The Giants didn't go to the playoffs at all...replaced their coach and are in rebuilding mode...
> 
> So which team has "fallen" and which is still dominant?  Duh?




You are one stupid midget with size 12 feet.


"The estimated dozen Egyptian geese living lazily on the golf courses of the Treasure Coast are the only birds of the species that have nested successfully in Florida.

Greg Braun, executive director of the Martin County Audubon Society, said his report on the nesting will be published in the upcoming issue of the Florida Ornithological Society journal."

Geese Call Golf Course Home

"I'd like to take the opportunity to weigh in on the Canada goose -- an absolute nuisance to golfers the North America and a few small areas in Europe. 

These birds -- and don't call them Canadian geese or you'll be sternly corrected by those in the know -- can be found mostly all over North America from north Canada to South Florida. They breed in the north and crap all over the north and south.

This is where a golf course is a blessing and a curse: The population of these geese have exploded to the point of them being designated pests."

Nothing like goose poop to get a golfer's attention











*Egyptian Goose - Alopochen aegyptiaca*
*Florida's Nonnative Wildlife. Species detail.*
*First year:* 1960's

Nonnatives - Egyptian Goose

You are both a liar and an idiot. Not to mention a sore loser big baby.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> What's amusing is that you now claim to be a Giants fan because they beat the Patriots IN THE PAST...yet the Giants didn't get into the playoffs THIS YEAR despite being in arguably the worst division in the NFL!  Proving once again how little you grasp about the game of football!


Sometimes they win sometimes they lose , but all the time they beat Brady and the Patriots in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Oldstyle

Got news for you, Phallics...Eli's not going to be hoisting any trophies this year.  In order to do that you have to first get into the playoffs.  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Got news for you, Phallics...Eli's not going to be hoisting any trophies this year.  In order to do that you have to first get into the playoffs.  Duh?


Does not matter they played honestly, but  poorly and did not deserved to get into the playoffs let alone the Super Bowl.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.


You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.


----------



## Oldstyle

And the Patriots played "dishonestly" this year?  How?

Your constant whining about the Patriots cheating ignores the fact that they went right back to the playoffs YET AGAIN despite a slew of injuries this season.  Why?  Because they have one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game behind center!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
Click to expand...


You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And the Patriots played "dishonestly" this year?  How?
> 
> Your constant whining about the Patriots cheating ignores the fact that they went right back to the playoffs YET AGAIN despite a slew of injuries this season.  Why?  Because they have one of the best quarterbacks ever to play the game behind center!


Read what I wrote you moron.


----------



## Oldstyle

I did...will it get less stupid if I read it again?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
Click to expand...


I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.


However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.

ChrisL and company


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I did...will it get less stupid if I read it again?


 No understanding of syntax, content, tense etc huh? I knew you were cognitively challenged, now I feel bad taking advantage of your disability. You are a walking, talking example as to why a person should get out of their mother's basement before it too late.


----------



## saveliberty

I heard the NBA was flying in basketballs for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did...will it get less stupid if I read it again?
> 
> 
> 
> No understanding of syntax, content, tense etc huh? I knew you were cognitively challenged, now I feel bad taking advantage of your disability. You are a walking, talking example as to why a person should get out of their mother's basement before it too late.
Click to expand...


If you're going to criticize someone's understanding of syntax, content and tense...perhaps you should try doing so in a post that doesn't include a sentence like the last one?  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
Click to expand...


Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
Click to expand...

*Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "I play golf in Florida...I've never seen a "goose" on a course down here."*

I replied to that statement and once again proved you to be the lair and bullshit artist that you have been throughout these threads talking right outta your ass. 

You cannot even get your own posts straight nor ChjrisL's it seems she wanted play this morning so I responded you midget, short on height, short on brains that's Catlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle) alright..


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Dot Com

ChrisL said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres ChrisL  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for attention again I see??
> 
> I'm still a Patriots fan.  I side with Oldstyle.  YOU guys are just a bunch of dorks who don't know anything about the game.
Click to expand...

We know enough that the cheatriots couldn't win w/o their handicap of filming or deflation 

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "I play golf in Florida...I've never seen a "goose" on a course down here."*
> 
> I replied to that statement and once again proved you to be the lair and bullshit artist that you have been throughout these threads talking right outta your ass.
> 
> You cannot even get your own posts straight nor ChjrisL's it seems she wanted play this morning so I responded you midget, short on height, short on brains that's Catlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle) alright..
Click to expand...


What part of the whole Canadian geese not migrating this far south thing don't you GET, Phallics?  I'm in the Naples - Fort Myers area which is way down at the bottom of Florida.  Look at the map.  See how geese typically only migrate as far as the TOP of Florida?  Now admit you're an idiot and that I've once again schooled you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheres ChrisL  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for attention again I see??
> 
> I'm still a Patriots fan.  I side with Oldstyle.  YOU guys are just a bunch of dorks who don't know anything about the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We know enough that the cheatriots couldn't win w/o their handicap of filming or deflation
> 
> Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Yet they had the second best record in the AFC?  So what are you accusing them of doing THIS year?


----------



## MeBelle

Alex. said:


>


LOL!  ^^^ Irony "Alex." ^^^ Imagine a cheater calling out 'cheaters'!!


----------



## Oldstyle

MeBelle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  ^^^ Irony "Alex." ^^^ Imagine a cheater calling out 'cheaters'!!
Click to expand...


Probably the sleaziest person to post in this string (Phallics) is the one most concerned about Tom Brady's "integrity".  It's actually pretty funny when you think about it...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  ^^^ Irony "Alex." ^^^ Imagine a cheater calling out 'cheaters'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the sleaziest person to post in this string (Phallics) is the one most concerned about Tom Brady's "integrity".  It's actually pretty funny when you think about it...
Click to expand...

Caitlyn (formerly known as OldFartStyle) is having one of its monumental Hissy fits, for the normal folks these episodes are called meltdowns. 

I do feel guilty pwning you with your obvious learning disability


----------



## Oldstyle

Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!


----------



## alpine

Doesn't matter how many games they have won, if they cheat, it is normal for people to call them cheaters

That's how life works, people are defined by their actions. 
And Patriots are defined by their, cheating...


----------



## Oldstyle

alpine said:


> Doesn't matter how many games they have won, if they cheat, it is normal for people to call them cheaters
> 
> That's how life works, people are defined by their actions.
> And Patriots are defined by their, cheating...



How would you define people who accuse others of cheating...simply because they can't beat them in a fair contest?


----------



## alpine

Oldstyle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how many games they have won, if they cheat, it is normal for people to call them cheaters
> 
> That's how life works, people are defined by their actions.
> And Patriots are defined by their, cheating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How would you define people who accuse others of cheating...simply because they can't beat them in a fair contest?
Click to expand...


They accepted cheating tho.
And got penalized for that too.


----------



## Oldstyle

Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?


----------



## alpine

Oldstyle said:


> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?



They didn't. That's why they lost


----------



## Dot Com

alpine said:


> Doesn't matter how many games they have won, if they cheat, it is normal for people to call them cheaters
> 
> That's how life works, people are defined by their actions.
> And Patriots are defined by their, cheating...


----------



## Oldstyle

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
Click to expand...


So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?

They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!


----------



## alpine

Oldstyle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
Click to expand...


I didnt say they are a bad team.
They are a good team.

A good, cheating team they are...

And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........

There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!


Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"

Yes
____________________________



You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier. 

Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
Click to expand...


LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!


----------



## Oldstyle

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
Click to expand...


So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.


lolol


----------



## alpine

Oldstyle said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!
Click to expand...

It will be ok a few deep breaths and remember to take your meds. Once they take effect you will be able to see what everyone else sees and will understand why your job at the golf course cleaning shoes is so important


----------



## Oldstyle

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with you presenting a case that the Patriots cheated this season?  You don't have a thing...do you?  Admit it and move on, Alpine...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be ok a few deep breaths and remember to take your meds. Once they take effect you will be able to see what everyone else sees and will understand why your job at the golf course cleaning shoes is so important
Click to expand...


What would I be cleaning off those golf shoes, Phallics?  Goose shit?  Duh?    That was one more rather pathetic attempt by you to be insulting...only you couldn't pull it off because you're not bright enough!   Better luck next time, little buddy!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be ok a few deep breaths and remember to take your meds. Once they take effect you will be able to see what everyone else sees and will understand why your job at the golf course cleaning shoes is so important
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would I be cleaning off those golf shoes, Phallics?  Goose shit?  Duh?    That was one more rather pathetic attempt by you to be insulting...only you couldn't pull it off because you're not bright enough!   Better luck next time, little buddy!
Click to expand...



You are stalking me and talking about me in threads that I have never posted in. Oh yea I pwned you big time. I live in that little pointy thing you call a head, rent free no less. You think about me, talk about me, always looking for my attention.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
Click to expand...


He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
Click to expand...



Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
Click to expand...


You wish you were Tom Brady.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
Click to expand...

For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
Click to expand...


Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be ok a few deep breaths and remember to take your meds. Once they take effect you will be able to see what everyone else sees and will understand why your job at the golf course cleaning shoes is so important
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would I be cleaning off those golf shoes, Phallics?  Goose shit?  Duh?    That was one more rather pathetic attempt by you to be insulting...only you couldn't pull it off because you're not bright enough!   Better luck next time, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking me and talking about me in threads that I have never posted in. Oh yea I pwned you big time. I live in that little pointy thing you call a head, rent free no less. You think about me, talk about me, always looking for my attention.
Click to expand...


I'm not stalking you, Phallics...I'm "mocking" you.  Just got back from the golf course, little buddy...still no geese!  Doh!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


dude dont try and have a discussion on this with old fart style,this old man goes into meltdown mode and whined and cried about the cheats being exposed for the liars and cheaters they are for a whole year being so butthurt over it and is doing the same thing now with them losing to the donkeys.

.He wont even answer a simple question you ask him over and over again that I asked him MANY times.,a common trait among cheatriot apologists.

also do you REALLY think you can reason with an old man that looks like this? yep its been discovered that indeed is what old fartstyle looks like in real life.a pic someone took of him basking at his poolside in florida.


----------



## saveliberty

I have a daughter what lives in Denver.  One of my kids went to school with someone in the front office, so I guess we are Broncos here.


----------



## Rustic

9/11 inside job said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont try and have a discussion on this with old fart style,this old man goes into meltdown mode and whined and cried about the cheats being exposed for the liars and cheaters they are for a whole year being so butthurt over it and is doing the same thing now with them losing to the donkeys.
> 
> .He wont even answer a simple question you ask him over and over again that I asked him MANY times.,a common trait among cheatriot apologists.
> 
> also do you REALLY think you can reason with an old man that looks like this? yep its been discovered that indeed is what old fartstyle looks like in real life.a pic someone took of him basking at his poolside in florida.
Click to expand...

Man boobs


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont try and have a discussion on this with old fart style,this old man goes into meltdown mode and whined and cried about the cheats being exposed for the liars and cheaters they are for a whole year being so butthurt over it and is doing the same thing now with them losing to the donkeys.
> 
> .He wont even answer a simple question you ask him over and over again that I asked him MANY times.,a common trait among cheatriot apologists.
> 
> also do you REALLY think you can reason with an old man that looks like this? yep its been discovered that indeed is what old fartstyle looks like in real life.a pic someone took of him basking at his poolside in florida.
Click to expand...


That's Jack...and if you weren't such a buffoon...you'd know that!


----------



## Dot Com

short season for cheatriot fan bois & grls.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> short season for cheatriot fan bois & grls.



Short season?  The Patriots were eliminated from going to the Super Bowl on a last second play in the AFC Championship game!  A short season is what the Ravens had.  Why do you people even pretend to know something about football?  Seriously...it's embarrassing to watch!


----------



## Kat

It really is embarrassing. What is more embarrassing is the ones thinking you are melting over all this. I laugh and laugh.


----------



## Dot Com

he was running his mouth from the get-go how the cheatriots would prove they were the best w/o cheating


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> he was running his mouth from the get-go how the cheatriots would prove they were the best w/o cheating



Actually...what I was saying from the "get-go" was that Tom Brady was pissed off about that joke of an NFL "investigation" and would take it out on the league's defenses!  The Patriots then proceeded to reel off ten wins in a row.  The only reason they aren't back in this years Super Bowl isn't because they didn't "cheat"...it's because the injury bug hit them as hard as it's hit any team in recent memory.  The only person who didn't miss considerable time on injured reserve was Brady himself.  What Brady did this year...with most of his elite receivers missing...no running game...and an offensive line that was held together with chewing gum and baling wire...was nothing short of miraculous.  But you can't grasp that because you don't know squat about the game he plays!


----------



## Dot Com

whoever bumped this thread  Thank you


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> whoever bumped this thread  Thank you



What...you wanted another shot at proving how little you know about football?  You're welcome, Dottie!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> It really is embarrassing. What is more embarrassing is the ones thinking you are melting over all this. I laugh and laugh.



you are new here to this thread,now he has gotten over it that his cheats lost so he is calm about it now but that wasnt the case at first,then he WAS going into meltdown mode the first few days after they lost to the donkeys and a year ago when they were exposed for cheating to get to the superbowl.

OFS just like chrissy has indeed embarrassed himself taking it so personal about his cheats being exposed as cheaters last year going into meltdown mode back then same as he did the first few days when they lost to the donkeys.

i could repost all his meltdowns from the past from last year and when they lost to the donkeys but I  rather spend my time with the passion i have of enjoying the Rams return back to LA as you know.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> he was running his mouth from the get-go how the cheatriots would prove they were the best w/o cheating


indeed. plus he was throwing temper tantrems going into meltdown mode a year ago anytime someone exposed them as the cheaters they are and was doing the same day in the first couple days after they lost to the donkeys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rustic said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you make the accusation...but have nothing to back it up with?  Noted...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude dont try and have a discussion on this with old fart style,this old man goes into meltdown mode and whined and cried about the cheats being exposed for the liars and cheaters they are for a whole year being so butthurt over it and is doing the same thing now with them losing to the donkeys.
> 
> .He wont even answer a simple question you ask him over and over again that I asked him MANY times.,a common trait among cheatriot apologists.
> 
> also do you REALLY think you can reason with an old man that looks like this? yep its been discovered that indeed is what old fartstyle looks like in real life.a pic someone took of him basking at his poolside in florida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man boobs
Click to expand...


the mystery has been solved,you NOW know what old fart style looks like in real life.thats him in his poolside in florida contemplating how he will get away with murder after killing his wife chris L and an argument they had about the cheats not going back to the superbowl.


----------



## Dot Com

how pissed are the cheatriots now OP


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really is embarrassing. What is more embarrassing is the ones thinking you are melting over all this. I laugh and laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are new here to this thread,now he has gotten over it that his cheats lost so he is calm about it now but that wasnt the case at first,then he WAS going into meltdown mode the first few days after they lost to the donkeys and a year ago when they were exposed for cheating to get to the superbowl.
> 
> OFS just like chrissy has indeed embarrassed himself taking it so personal about his cheats being exposed as cheaters last year going into meltdown mode back then same as he did the first few days when they lost to the donkeys.
> 
> i could repost all his meltdowns from the past from last year and when they lost to the donkeys but I  rather spend my time with the passion i have of enjoying the Rams return back to LA as you know.
Click to expand...



I understand what you are saying. But, what I am trying to say is we are all adults here, and this thread (and others) are nothing but pissing matches...like children have. (na na na na boo boo)
I love discussing sports, specially football, but naw, pissing matches are not my thing overall. 
And this topic has been going on for over a year now. 

There certainly is one thing I can do, and that is to unsubscribe, so I will. You all have at it.....not my business how you all act anyhow.


----------



## Rustic

Go broncos


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## PredFan

Don't look now but the Patriots are watching the game from home.


----------



## JimH52

Brady was Booed as a MVP at the beginning of the SB.  FUNNY!


----------



## JimH52

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.



Ha Ha Ha!  LOSERS


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Oldstyle

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha!  LOSERS
Click to expand...


With as bad as Peyton looks out there...having Brady on the field in this Super Bowl probably would have made for a more entertaining game.  This is like watching paint dry...just sayin'...


----------



## Dot Com

Balls have too much air in them for Brady to play tonight


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was running his mouth from the get-go how the cheatriots would prove they were the best w/o cheating
> 
> 
> 
> indeed. plus he was throwing temper tantrems going into meltdown mode a year ago anytime someone exposed them as the cheaters they are and was doing the same day in the first couple days after they lost to the donkeys.
Click to expand...


Dude, I didn't even watch the game!  I played golf that Sunday!  Unlike you...Dottie and Phallics...I'm not an obsessive hater.  I'm a fan of Brady and the Pats but my life goes on regardless of what happens with them on a football field.  Then again...I HAVE a life!


----------



## Dot Com

whatever you have to tell yourself

When they were winning you had to wipe your chin every 5 mins


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Balls have too much air in them for Brady to play tonight



The balls look like they have cement in them when Manning is playing, Dottie.  At this point of his career he throws like Joe Kapp.  It's painful to watch.


----------



## basquebromance

the patriots are pussies.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> whatever you have to tell yourself
> 
> When they were winning you had to wipe your chin every 5 mins



If it was a nice day out I guarantee you I was doing something else.  I've never been much for watching when I can be doing instead.  I hate to break this to you but the "droolers" have always been you three...it's a year later and you're STILL obsessing about Brady's balls.


----------



## Oldstyle

basquebromance said:


> the patriots are pussies.



Dottie, Fart Boy and Phallics aren't into pussy, Basque...they're into Tom Brady's balls and naked pictures of Jack Nicholson.  It's a strange little fraternity.


----------



## Dot Com

The cheatriots were lucky to make it as far as they did this season. May be a high-water mark


----------



## alpine

Dot Com said:


> The cheatriots were lucky to make it as far as they did this season. May be a high-water mark



They deserve the superbowl to  make it that far w/o a deflated ball


----------



## JimH52

The Putriots have NEVER won a SB without cheating.  Broncos will win tonight.

Brady was boooooooed when introduced cause HE IS A LIAR AND CHEATER!


----------



## Alex.

"The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails






Oldstyle


----------



## Rustic

Manning the anti-Brady


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle



Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!

Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle


guy is a real pile.


----------



## Oldstyle

And by the way...
I couldn't be happier for Peyton Manning or the Denver Broncos!  He's a class act and DESERVES to go out on top!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
Click to expand...

Yet Manning walks away a winner who did not need a competitive advantage.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Manning walks away a winner who did not need a competitive advantage.
Click to expand...


HGH?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And by the way...
> I couldn't be happier for Peyton Manning or the Denver Broncos!  He's a class act and DESERVES to go out on top!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet Manning walks away a winner who did not need a competitive advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> HGH?
Click to expand...

care to expand on that?


----------



## Oldstyle

Let's be honest here...Peyton is walking away a winner because his defense shut down Cam Newton and the Carolina offense just like they shut down Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Manning didn't win the MVP in this game nor would he have won it in the last game.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way...
> I couldn't be happier for Peyton Manning or the Denver Broncos!  He's a class act and DESERVES to go out on top!
Click to expand...


I lived in Aspen for ten years, Sparky...the Broncos are my second favorite team in the NFL.  If anyone was going to win it other than the Patriots I'm rather pleased it was Denver.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Let's be honest here...Peyton is walking away a winner because his defense shut down Cam Newton and the Carolina offense just like they shut down Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Manning didn't win the MVP in this game nor would he have won it in the last game.


----------



## Rustic

Oldstyle said:


> Let's be honest here...Peyton is walking away a winner because his defense shut down Cam Newton and the Carolina offense just like they shut down Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Manning didn't win the MVP in this game nor would he have won it in the last game.


A win is a win...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way...
> I couldn't be happier for Peyton Manning or the Denver Broncos!  He's a class act and DESERVES to go out on top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I lived in Aspen for ten years, Sparky...the Broncos are my second favorite team in the NFL.  If anyone was going to win it other than the Patriots *I'm rather pleased it was Denver.[*/QUOTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## Oldstyle

Rustic said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's be honest here...Peyton is walking away a winner because his defense shut down Cam Newton and the Carolina offense just like they shut down Tom Brady and the Patriots.  Manning didn't win the MVP in this game nor would he have won it in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> A win is a win...
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure Peyton Manning will be the first one to credit the Denver Defense for winning that game for them, Rustic.  He knows he didn't have a very good game.  He knows that the Denver D did the same number on Cam Newton as they did on Tom Brady.  Two of the more dominating defensive games I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## Dot Com

stop it. You're making yourself look foolish, Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, here knows you're a Brady fan boi.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> stop it. You're making yourself look foolish, Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, here knows you're a Brady fan boi.



In a discussion of football with you, Phallics or Fart Boy...I don't think I'm ever going to be made to look foolish, Dottie!  The three of you know so little about the game that it's amusing to watch you pretend that you do.


----------



## Dot Com

I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact



The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".


----------



## Oldstyle

As FOR the Broncos being better than the Patriots this year?  Without question they were.  That defense was AWESOME!


----------



## Dot Com

Oldstyle said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
Click to expand...

"before losing" are the operative words.

I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
Alex. 9/11 inside job


----------



## Alex.

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
Click to expand...

Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.


----------



## Oldstyle

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
Click to expand...


Nah, unlike you, Fart Boy and Phallics...I have no fascination with the "junk", "jockstrap", or "cup" of any professional sports figure!  I'm curious...do you picture Brady asking you to carry his cup?  I ask that because the whole concept has never even occurred to me...yet to you it seems possible!  It's a strange little group you belong to, Dottie!  Just saying...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
Click to expand...


See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!
Click to expand...

Says the trans who claims to have a special relationship with Jack Nicholson,  smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the trans who claims to have a special relationship with Jack Nicholson,  smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face.
Click to expand...

lolol


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the trans who claims to have a special relationship with Jack Nicholson,  smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face.
Click to expand...


Says the very strange dude who is fixated on transexuals...Jack Nicholson's joint...and Tom Brady's junk!  You're the biggest freak on this board, Phallics...and that's saying something!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

Hey, it's Fart Boy chiming in with his usual intelligent response...my day is complete!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



I'm pretty sure it was Cam Newton...just sayin'...


----------



## Dot Com

All I want to do is bump this thread until it gets to 75 pgs


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> 
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the trans who claims to have a special relationship with Jack Nicholson,  smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the very strange dude who is fixated on transexuals...Jack Nicholson's joint...and Tom Brady's junk!  You're the biggest freak on this board, Phallics...and that's saying something!
Click to expand...


You are the one who has introduced this special relationship with Jack Nicholson where you claimed to have smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face, not I
You are the one who suggested that you have a special relationship with Tom Brady because he is married to a model and since you watch him on TV so you somehow know his innermost thoughts, not I;
You are the one who informed everyone in these threads that you have size 12 feet, not I;
One of your geriatric cheerleaders suggested that you have no balls and you launched into an in depth discussion on who has balls where you referenced me, not I;
You are the one who has name dropped and could not recognize the person whose name you dropped, not I.
You have done all this and more in an effort to bully and intimidate people in this thread who disagreed with you and when you realized that you failed you had a meltdown of epic proportions and cried out so all who could "hear" came running only to realize that you started this whole  hate thread because you are fixated on Tom Brady, his life, his wife and all the things you  missed out on in your miserable existence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> The Putriots have NEVER won a SB without cheating.  Broncos will win tonight.
> 
> Brady was boooooooed when introduced cause HE IS A LIAR AND CHEATER!




and that little truth hurts old fartstyle and his wife chrissy troll.

the fact he was booed on national tv and the biggest sporting event in the world is proof that OFS and his wife chrissy are on a deserted isaland crying together since they are the only cheatriot apologists in denial about this having to cry knowing the WHOLE WORLD knows they are cheaters and liars and have tainted the game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MeBelle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  ^^^ Irony "Alex." ^^^ Imagine a cheater calling out 'cheaters'!!
Click to expand...


yeah that is ironic that a cheater belicheat is calling brady a cheater,ironic indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  ^^^ Irony "Alex." ^^^ Imagine a cheater calling out 'cheaters'!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably the sleaziest person to post in this string (Phallics) is the one most concerned about Tom Brady's "integrity".  It's actually pretty funny when you think about it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caitlyn (formerly known as OldFartStyle) is having one of its monumental Hissy fits, for the normal folks these episodes are called meltdowns.
> 
> I do feel guilty pwning you with your obvious learning disability
Click to expand...

you took her to school.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know as little about Goose migration as you do about football, Phallics!  While it is true that some Canadian geese come as far south as Florida it's the top part of the State...not the southern parts.  Why?  Because they don't like heat any more than they don't like extreme cold.  I'm in Southwest, Florida...way down at the bottom of the State...we don't see geese here because they don't migrate this far south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You lied or have been  too damn drunk to notice own up to it fat boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're too much of an asshole to admit that you don't know shit about goose shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will admit I do not know anything about goose shit I do not want to hone in on your territory.
> 
> 
> However, I see you are all  butt hurt  again and having another meltdown better run to your geriatric cheer leading squad.  They have been giving you some lame advice as it is, have them cook you up some TV dinner while they are at it.
> 
> ChrisL and company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "I play golf in Florida...I've never seen a "goose" on a course down here."*
> 
> I replied to that statement and once again proved you to be the lair and bullshit artist that you have been throughout these threads talking right outta your ass.
> 
> You cannot even get your own posts straight nor ChjrisL's it seems she wanted play this morning so I responded you midget, short on height, short on brains that's Catlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle) alright..
Click to expand...

thats WHY he loves the cheats because they LIE like himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

alpine said:


> Doesn't matter how many games they have won, if they cheat, it is normal for people to call them cheaters
> 
> That's how life works, people are defined by their actions.
> And Patriots are defined by their, cheating...



the truth hurts old fartstyle and his wife chrissy troll that the whole world knows that they have to cheat to win and that they are cheaters and liars the fact the whole stadium booed shady brady when they announced former MVP's of past superbowls.
they can only sling shit in defeat and cry about it knowing the whole world knows they are cheaters and liars.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
Click to expand...

as i said before,when they dont have the home town refs in their pockets on the playoffs on the road,they cant win,they can get by with it during the regular season when they are playing these crappy teams the dolphins,bill,and jets who all have no business being in the NFL,but then they have to play a GOOD team on the road in the playoffs,they cant win because they cant cheat.

the LAST road game they won in the playoffs came against the chargers in 2007 who had a coach named marty the moron SHITTENHEIMER whos teams ALWAYS WENT ONE AND DONE in the playoffs while coach of both the chiefs and the chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

alpine said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pray tell how they "cheated" this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't. That's why they lost
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So explain how they ended up with one of the best records in the NFL and first round bye in the playoffs?  Explain how they dominated against the Kansas City Chiefs?  Explain how they came within a two point conversion of tying that game in Denver and sending it into over time?
> 
> They lost because they went up against the best defense in the NFL with a patchwork offensive line that couldn't protect Tom Brady or run block.  The fact that they were even IN that game at the end is an example of why Tom Brady is one of the best to ever play the position!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didnt say they are a bad team.
> They are a good team.
> 
> A good, cheating team they are...
> 
> And cheaters they will stay, till those cheaters are gone from that team..........
> 
> There is no point to defend them, while they themselves have accepted the fact that they have been cheating. You should save your energy for something more productive...
Click to expand...

dont waste your time with old fartstyle,he obviously has reading comprehension problems and only sees what he wants to see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pwning me?  Really, Phallics!  You just called me a liar for saying that I never see geese on golf courses where I live in Florida.  In response I showed you a map showing how far Canadian geese typically migrate and that map quite clearly shows that they don't go much further south than the top of Florida.  Now if you had any integrity at all you'd apologize for accusing me of lying.  I won't hold my breath waiting for that to happen though...because as you demonstrate every time you take another person's words totally out of context...you have no integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> Caitlyn(formerly known as Old Fart Style): "Pwning me?"
> 
> Yes
> ____________________________
> 
> 
> 
> You have lost your mind many times in these threads simply because you have failed to grasp the import of a sentence or you were shown to be incorrect and could not handle the truth or when the discussion would go to Brady and his evil ways you would state you know how he thinks because you watched him on TV. It was only today that I realized the depth of you infirmity and the extent of you cognitive impairment. The only thing I will apologize for is not noticing your issues earlier.
> 
> Even in this quoted post you wish to cite the migration of geese as if somehow it would  exonerate Brady, Belicheat and the rest of the Patriots. Perhaps allegorically, but very sadly, no matter where the geese fly they leave their tell tale piles of shit as a sign of where they have been much like the Patriots who leave clues of their lying, cheating and hiring murderers so they can gain a competitive edge over their opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...can't bring yourself to admit you were full of shit when you accused me of telling lies when I said I don't see geese on the golf courses down here...can you?  That's why you're Phallics, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will be ok a few deep breaths and remember to take your meds. Once they take effect you will be able to see what everyone else sees and will understand why your job at the golf course cleaning shoes is so important
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What would I be cleaning off those golf shoes, Phallics?  Goose shit?  Duh?    That was one more rather pathetic attempt by you to be insulting...only you couldn't pull it off because you're not bright enough!   Better luck next time, little buddy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are stalking me and talking about me in threads that I have never posted in. Oh yea I pwned you big time. I live in that little pointy thing you call a head, rent free no less. You think about me, talk about me, always looking for my attention.
Click to expand...

checkmate by alex on caitlan. OFS should marry USMB's resident troll rightwinger since they both deny reality.OFS on the cheaters and rightwinger that the rams are back in LA still saying they are in st louis this year.


----------



## Dot Com

..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> The cheatriots were lucky to make it as far as they did this season. May be a high-water mark


and without the home town refs they always have in their pockets,they of course never would have made it even this far.


----------



## MaryL

Oldstyle said:


> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.


I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> stop it. You're making yourself look foolish, Everyone, and I mean EVERYONE, here knows you're a Brady fan boi.



yes everyone here knows that him and his wife chrissy have their head up bradys ass,for chrissy troll thats not so bad since she is a female but for OLD FART STYLE to do that? oh my god


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dot Com said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know one team that did better than the cheatriots this year. Two, in fact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Carolina Panthers may have gotten one game "further" than the New England Patriots, Dottie...but did they really do "better" against the Denver Broncos than the Patriots did?  The Patriots took that game right down to the final seconds before losing and that was playing on Denver's home field.  I think if you asked the Broncos which was the tougher game...they'd tell you the Patriot's game was.  Just a little "food for thought".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
Click to expand...


OFS convienetly  forgets to mention that  the superbowl was rigged for the donkeys to win.that they made several critical bad calls that went against the panthers yet not one single bad call went against the donkeys.

the NFL is as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling,they rigged this game because the NFL wanted manning to have another superbowl ring,the cheatriots did NOT have to play against the officials as well as the bronco players in their game,the panthers DID.

Now THATS some food for thought.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> "before losing" are the operative words.
> 
> I bet you'd carry Brady's cup if he asked you
> Alex. 9/11 inside job
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you know? OldFartStyle has been like that since he was a child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what happens when you say anything related to that around Phallics!  You've got him all worked up now!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Says the trans who claims to have a special relationship with Jack Nicholson,  smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the very strange dude who is fixated on transexuals...Jack Nicholson's joint...and Tom Brady's junk!  You're the biggest freak on this board, Phallics...and that's saying something!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who has introduced this special relationship with Jack Nicholson where you claimed to have smoked his joint and brought a smile to his face, not I
> You are the one who suggested that you have a special relationship with Tom Brady because he is married to a model and since you watch him on TV so you somehow know his innermost thoughts, not I;
> You are the one who informed everyone in these threads that you have size 12 feet, not I;
> One of your geriatric cheerleaders suggested that you have no balls and you launched into an in depth discussion on who has balls where you referenced me, not I;
> You are the one who has name dropped and could not recognize the person whose name you dropped, not I.
> You have done all this and more in an effort to bully and intimidate people in this thread who disagreed with you and when you realized that you failed you had a meltdown of epic proportions and cried out so all who could "hear" came running only to realize that you started this whole  hate thread because you are fixated on Tom Brady, his life, his wife and all the things you  missed out on in your miserable existence.
Click to expand...


you nailed it.

now that REALLY takes the cake that he claimed he smoked a weed with jack nicholson.comedy gold.

again all the proof in the world right there the reason he loves the cheats because they are LIARS SAME AS HIM.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

MaryL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
Click to expand...


a better term for him is shady brady.He is a liar and cheater and has tainted the game.he has been taught well by his coach bill BeliCHEAT.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a better term for him is shady brady.He is a liar and cheater and has tainted the game.he has been taught well by his coach bill BeliCHEAT.lol
Click to expand...


that being said mary since you are here,instead of getting into it with old fartstyle,why not head on down here to this thread and talk about the biggest sports story of the century.lol

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.


----------



## JimH52

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
Click to expand...


So you work out with Brady?  Brady has had it easier since, he has deflated balls, he sneaks video of opposing teams walk throughs, and there are bugs in Putriot's locker rooms.


----------



## Oldstyle

MaryL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
Click to expand...


I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...


----------



## Oldstyle

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you work out with Brady?  Brady has had it easier since, he has deflated balls, he sneaks video of opposing teams walk throughs, and there are bugs in Putriot's locker rooms.
Click to expand...


For years Brady's rep was that he was the hardest working player in the weight room...first in...last out.

Let's be honest here, Jim...even a casual observer can tell that Peyton has lost a great deal of velocity on his throws.  It's almost painful watching him try and throw a ten yard down and out pattern because he simply doesn't have the arm to make that throw before NFL caliber defensive backs react.

Brady on the other hand can still fire the rock.  He's worked hard to stay in shape and it's paying off for him as he begins the final part of his career.


----------



## Jroc

Oldstyle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
Click to expand...



Brandy is a class act .He got beat up by the same defense as Cam Newton. He didn't cry about it. i heard his interview with the 2 other 4 time Superbowl winners, Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw. He's the man in my book, no matter what the haters say ..Haters gonna hate


----------



## Oldstyle

Jroc said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brandy is a class act .He got beat up by the same defense as Cam Newton. He didn't cry about it. i heard his interview with the 2 other 4 time Superbowl winners, Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw. He's the man in my book, no matter what the haters say ..Haters gonna hate
Click to expand...


With a beat up offensive line and no running game at all Brady only took 3 sacks...Cam Newton took 7 sacks despite having a healthy O line and handing the ball off more than half the time.  Brady got hit 20 times in the Patriots loss...15 of which took place in the 4th quarter yet he was still standing in there throwing the touchdown to bring the Patriots within a two point conversion at the end of that game!  It makes me shake my head when people that don't know a thing about football call Brady a "pedestrian" quarterback that only has won because he cheats.


----------



## Dot Com

They SHOULD be pissed. They got caught cheating not once but twice.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's really "butt hurt" here today?  You just got schooled on Canadian geese migration.  So your response is to attack Chris?  What does she have to do with you being a moron?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
Click to expand...


I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
Click to expand...


I missed it, but I heard that he walked away from his post game interview?  Has that ever happened before with any other QBs?  Makes him look like rather a sore loser, no?    Here he was, having the honor of playing against Peyton Manning in the SB, he should feel lucky, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brandy is a class act .He got beat up by the same defense as Cam Newton. He didn't cry about it. i heard his interview with the 2 other 4 time Superbowl winners, Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw. He's the man in my book, no matter what the haters say ..Haters gonna hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a beat up offensive line and no running game at all Brady only took 3 sacks...Cam Newton took 7 sacks despite having a healthy O line and handing the ball off more than half the time.  Brady got hit 20 times in the Patriots loss...15 of which took place in the 4th quarter yet he was still standing in there throwing the touchdown to bring the Patriots within a two point conversion at the end of that game!  It makes me shake my head when people that don't know a thing about football call Brady a "pedestrian" quarterback that only has won because he cheats.
Click to expand...


We always have next year, Oldstyle!    We have hiiiigh hopes!


----------



## ChrisL

I hate to even THINK about this, but Brady is probably going to be retired soon enough as well.  He is pushing 40 years old now!  That is going to be a sad, sad day for us fans.    He needs to win one more SB so he can have 5 rings, one for every finger.    Lol.


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it, but I heard that he walked away from his post game interview?  Has that ever happened before with any other QBs?  Makes him look like rather a sore loser, no?    Here he was, having the honor of playing against Peyton Manning in the SB, he should feel lucky, IMO.
Click to expand...


I believe the players are required to do at least 3 minutes if the press requests it.  Cam did 2 minutes and 55 seconds most of that time just looking at his watch or staring at them, refusing to answer questions or answering them with one word.  He was the very definition of the term "poor loser".  What was amusing was that the two team press rooms were so close together that you could hear the Broncos being asked questions in the background because Cam was not saying a thing.  One of the Broncos DB's was asked about the defensive game plan for stopping Carolina and he said that they stacked the box to prevent the run and dared Newton to beat them with his arm.  It was obvious that Newton heard what the Bronco player said because he got up and stormed out right after he heard it.  I can't remember any other Super Bowl quarterback doing what Newton did.  I've got a feeling his agent and all of his current endorsement sponsors were absolutely CRINGING when they watched him post game.  Americans love a "graceful" loser...Newton was anything but!


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brandy is a class act .He got beat up by the same defense as Cam Newton. He didn't cry about it. i heard his interview with the 2 other 4 time Superbowl winners, Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw. He's the man in my book, no matter what the haters say ..Haters gonna hate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With a beat up offensive line and no running game at all Brady only took 3 sacks...Cam Newton took 7 sacks despite having a healthy O line and handing the ball off more than half the time.  Brady got hit 20 times in the Patriots loss...15 of which took place in the 4th quarter yet he was still standing in there throwing the touchdown to bring the Patriots within a two point conversion at the end of that game!  It makes me shake my head when people that don't know a thing about football call Brady a "pedestrian" quarterback that only has won because he cheats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We always have next year, Oldstyle!    We have hiiiigh hopes!
Click to expand...


The poll on next year's favorites to win the Super Bowl is already out, Chris.  Guess who's the favorite!  The rest of America might hate the Patriots but it's obvious that they fear them as well.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of you Patriot haters that thought that the Patriots were going to be hurt by "Deflategate" may have misjudged the effect that joke of an investigation is having on New England.  That is one motivated QB.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the patriots, I just can't stand Darth Brady. Let me add : YAY BRONCOS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, Mary...after Cam's petulant performance in the post game presser...he makes Brady look like Little Miss Mary Sunshine!  It's always said that the true mark of a person is not how they handle victory but how they handle defeat.  Brady handles it rather well...Newton not so much...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I missed it, but I heard that he walked away from his post game interview?  Has that ever happened before with any other QBs?  Makes him look like rather a sore loser, no?    Here he was, having the honor of playing against Peyton Manning in the SB, he should feel lucky, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe the players are required to do at least 3 minutes if the press requests it.  Cam did 2 minutes and 55 seconds most of that time just looking at his watch or staring at them, refusing to answer questions or answering them with one word.  He was the very definition of the term "poor loser".  What was amusing was that the two team press rooms were so close together that you could hear the Broncos being asked questions in the background because Cam was not saying a thing.  One of the Broncos DB's was asked about the defensive game plan for stopping Carolina and he said that they stacked the box to prevent the run and dared Newton to beat them with his arm.  It was obvious that Newton heard what the Bronco player said because he got up and stormed out right after he heard it.  I can't remember any other Super Bowl quarterback doing what Newton did.  I've got a feeling his agent and all of his current endorsement sponsors were absolutely CRINGING when they watched him post game.  Americans love a "graceful" loser...Newton was anything but!
Click to expand...


You would think he would have been thankful to have even been there and facing a great QB like Peyton.


----------



## Oldstyle

I think he realizes that he didn't rise to the occasion, Chris.  Super Bowl 50 won't be going down in history as a duel between two great quarterbacks.  Manning was a shadow of his former self and Newton played like he didn't get enough sleep the night before.  When you think you're the next great thing and you lay an egg it's a bitch...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> I think he realizes that he didn't rise to the occasion, Chris.  Super Bowl 50 won't be going down in history as a duel between two great quarterbacks.  Manning was a shadow of his former self and Newton played like he didn't get enough sleep the night before.  When you think you're the next great thing and you lay an egg it's a bitch...



I missed the entire game because I had to work, but it probably would have been a better game if the Patriots played.    Lol.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He does this anytime I post on this thread, in case you haven't noticed.    He cannot handle dissent, so he flies into a rage.  This is typical for people who post on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
Click to expand...

As much as he cares whether you do like him. 

So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
Click to expand...


Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Patriots quarterback jabbed at Manning in his private email correspondence, revealed in the NFLPA lawsuit to appeal Brady’s four-game suspension for his role in Deflategate."
> Tom Brady jabs at Peyton Manning in private emails
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the general consensus is that Peyton will now retire...and that Brady will (barring serious injury) play another five or six seasons...Brady's "private" e-mail correspondence (that was leaked by assholes in the NFL's New York office solely to stir up trouble) is pretty much spot on.  It's amusing that you Brady haters all think it's so "telling"!
> 
> Anyone who watched Manning struggle to complete passes down the field tonight knows he's done.  That isn't a dig against Manning.  It's the simple truth.  Brady has worked much harder at staying in shape than Manning has.  He's a health fanatic.  He had one of his better years this year throwing the ball.  Manning's arm is shot...Brady's is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you work out with Brady?  Brady has had it easier since, he has deflated balls, he sneaks video of opposing teams walk throughs, and there are bugs in Putriot's locker rooms.
Click to expand...

and old fartstyle can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is over those facts.lol would not be a bit surprised if he would come out and claim he works out with brady,after all he DID say he smoked weed with jack nicholson after all.

He is such a fruitcake he probably thinks i am a ST LOUIS Ram fan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like the guy who plays for the Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
Click to expand...

indeed,chrissy troll and OFS really DO  need you to pat them on the back for their time in need of comfort in their temper tantrem meltdowns with their butthurt they are going through now.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
Click to expand...

Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater,  Oldstyle the Cam  Newton of USMB


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that  being said the NFL season is over with officiallly and it really is time for all of us to move  on to baseball season.

OFS and his wife chrissy are just here seeking attention they have such lonely lives together on a deserted island isolated from the world with cold cruel facts knowing the world knows shady brady is a liar and cheater and was taught well by belicheat. they just cant come to grips with reality that everybody outside of NE even in the whole world knows they are cheaters and liars and have tainted the sport and created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal the fact the entire world saw shady brady get BOOED in the superbowl  so i will say this once and then leave this thread and unwatch it after this-

the more and more you feed them,the more and more you give them the attention they seek.dont play their game.its not worth it especially with the NFL season over with.time to move on.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
Click to expand...


"Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.

You, Dottie and Fart Boy are the very definition of haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
Click to expand...

You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
Click to expand...


It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
Click to expand...

for my last post on this thread.amen to that. old fartstyle hates people who expose the truth about how the team him and his wife chrissy worship,CHEAT.
oh the butthurt and hate the two have for us.

they have such lonely lives with nobody in the world who likes them since they are rude to everybody they meet,that they have to get together on the net to get reactions form people because they seek attention the fact they cannot get it anywhere else from anyone.how very sad.

I'll let you pat him on the back again to comfort him as you always do.


----------



## Oldstyle

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for my last post on this thread.amen to that. old fartstyle hates people who expose the truth about how the team hin and his wife chrissy worship,CHEAT.oh the butthurt and hate he has for us.
Click to expand...


I don't "hate" you, Fart Boy...I'm amused by you!  You're the board's number one, tin foil wearing buffoon who thinks 9/11 was an "inside" job and that Pete Carroll "threw" the Super Bowl!


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
Click to expand...

^ that


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
Click to expand...

In the final analysis, you started this bullshit thread, you introduced personal information about your body measurements, your relationships and what you did with certain individuals. Then when you were bested and/or Brady/Patriots played like shit you had your meltdowns you started making all sorts of wild and unfounded accusations then running away to lick your wounded self image.

Time to crawl back into the basement where it is dark and the air is a fetid stench from your overworked mind thinking of all the hateful crap you could hurl in your  personal cesspool of a thread.


----------



## JimH52

If my quarterback was booed as he was introduced as a former SB MVP, I would have to ask myself why.  He was probably so distraught after that, he probably went home and destroyed a couple cell phones...

*LIAR!*​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> If my quarterback was booed as he was introduced as a former SB MVP, I would have to ask myself why.  He was probably so distraught after that, he probably went home and destroyed a couple cell phones...
> 
> *LIAR!*​


exactly,that also disproves chrissy and old fartstyles THEORY as well that everyone hates them because they aint them the bs crap they come up with. they did not boo terry bradshaw the fact he has been so successful and won multiple superbowls as well because he wasnt a liar or cheater. had this game been in say minnesota,they would not have booed joe montana either cause of that same reason.

so as always,old fartstyle and chrissy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## Dot Com

Alex. said:


> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater,  Oldstyle the Cam  Newton of USMB


^ that


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You wish you were Tom Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
Click to expand...


He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
Click to expand...


The Pats also had some 3rd stringers playing because so many injuries too.    

Injury Report


----------



## Dot Com

...

Sent from my BN NookHD+ using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> 
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats also had some 3rd stringers playing because so many injuries too.
> 
> Injury Report
Click to expand...


  Next time, get them all hoodies so they can sit on the bench and whine.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> 
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Pats also had some 3rd stringers playing because so many injuries too.
> 
> Injury Report
Click to expand...

ChrisL: "The Pats also had" nothing but excuses, every team has had injuries and  every team had their own challenges and only two made to the SB the rest were spectators.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For as many times as he has gotten his ass kicked and had to deal with a temperamental, controlling wife no thanks. I am quite happy with my life as it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
Click to expand...

Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.






You deserve it!


----------



## PredFan




----------



## JimH52

Two former MVPs were booed at the SB.  Ray Lewis and Shady Brady.  That is a murderer and a liar.  Or is it the other way around?


----------



## ChrisL

There is always next year.  Pats will get a FIFTH Super Bowl.    Keep weeping, little cry babies.  Keep weeping.  Lol.  Oldstyle and I are just laughing at you.  Oh, and your teams suck too.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, who would want to be married to one of the most beautiful women on the planet who also happens to be worth hundreds of millions of dollars!  Who would want to be a three time Super Bowl MVP and a lock as a first round Hall of Famer!  Poor Tom...his life must be utter *HELL!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
Click to expand...


I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.


----------



## JimH52

ChrisL said:


> There is always next year.  Pats will get a FIFTH Super Bowl.    Keep weeping, little cry babies.  Keep weeping.  Lol.  Oldstyle and I are just laughing at you.  Oh, and your teams suck too.



Oh, then Billicheat and Shady must be cooking up some more cheating.  I expect they are staying up at night trying to devise new methods of cheating.  Let's see, video taping other team's practices, deflating footballs, stealing signals, bugging locker rooms.  What will they come up with next.

Maybe one day, they will able to win a Super Bowl without cheating.  But so far, they cannot say that.


----------



## ChrisL

JimH52 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is always next year.  Pats will get a FIFTH Super Bowl.    Keep weeping, little cry babies.  Keep weeping.  Lol.  Oldstyle and I are just laughing at you.  Oh, and your teams suck too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, then Billicheat and Shady must be cooking up some more cheating.  I expect they are staying up at night trying to devise new methods of cheating.  Let's see, video taping other team's practices, deflating footballs, stealing signals, bugging locker rooms.  What will they come up with next.
> 
> Maybe one day, they will able to win a Super Bowl without cheating.  But so far, they cannot say that.
Click to expand...


Yup, sure.  Lol.  You people are fucking psychopaths.


----------



## ChrisL

How much longer are you nerds going to cry anyway?  Hmm?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Tom Brady is so hurt that Alex doesn't like him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.
Click to expand...

Yet you did just that, what you did was show your trans-sub who was boss and you dominated him at every move this time by forcing him to face his own reality that he is a lying sack when it comes to the hate thread he started.

I hear this is going to be your wedding song, you two love birds.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> 
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the final analysis, you started this bullshit thread, you introduced personal information about your body measurements, your relationships and what you did with certain individuals. Then when you were bested and/or Brady/Patriots played like shit you had your meltdowns you started making all sorts of wild and unfounded accusations then running away to lick your wounded self image.
> 
> Time to crawl back into the basement where it is dark and the air is a fetid stench from your overworked mind thinking of all the hateful crap you could hurl in your  personal cesspool of a thread.
Click to expand...


When you accused me of being "small" I told you that I have size 12 feet.  How "personal" is that?

I live in Florida...we don't have goose shit here and we don't have basements!  Duh?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As much as he cares whether you do like him.
> 
> So much butt hurt from the Patriots' fans in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you did just that, what you did was show your trans-sub who was boss and you dominated him at every move this time by forcing him to face his own reality that he is a lying sack when it comes to the hate thread he started.
> 
> I hear this is going to be your wedding song, you two love birds.
Click to expand...


How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?  Because you think it will anger me?  To be blunt it doesn't because it's got nothing to do with me.  Let me clue you into something...a good nickname...like calling someone Phallics because they keep making juvenile cracks about Tom Brady's balls...makes sense!  Deciding to call someone a "trans" for absolutely no reason at all...is just stupid.  I don't call Fart Boy, Phallics because he's not fixated on balls like you...he's fixated on farts!  See how that works?


----------



## Oldstyle

This might be challenging for someone as unimaginative as yourself...but what you *should* be trying to do is to come up with an insulting nickname based off my screen name or my hobbies.  That might have some bite to it.  This whole trans thing is weak.  You work on it and see what you can come up with...


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the final analysis, you started this bullshit thread, you introduced personal information about your body measurements, your relationships and what you did with certain individuals. Then when you were bested and/or Brady/Patriots played like shit you had your meltdowns you started making all sorts of wild and unfounded accusations then running away to lick your wounded self image.
> 
> Time to crawl back into the basement where it is dark and the air is a fetid stench from your overworked mind thinking of all the hateful crap you could hurl in your  personal cesspool of a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you accused me of being "small" I told you that I have size 12 feet.  How "personal" is that?
> 
> I live in Florida...we don't have goose shit here and we don't have basements!  Duh?
Click to expand...



Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle): "I told you that I have size 12 feet.  How "personal" is that?"



I get it, you are jealous of Rex.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you did just that, what you did was show your trans-sub who was boss and you dominated him at every move this time by forcing him to face his own reality that he is a lying sack when it comes to the hate thread he started.
> 
> I hear this is going to be your wedding song, you two love birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?  Because you think it will anger me?  To be blunt it doesn't because it's got nothing to do with me.  Let me clue you into something...a good nickname...like calling someone Phallics because they keep making juvenile cracks about Tom Brady's balls...makes sense!  Deciding to call someone a "trans" for absolutely no reason at all...is just stupid.  I don't call Fart Boy, Phallics because he's not fixated on balls like you...he's fixated on farts!  See how that works?
Click to expand...


Caitlyn (formerly known as OldFartStyle): "How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?"

A discussion you and one of your geriatric cheerleaders were having. We already discussed this.


----------



## Oldstyle

Your stuff is lame, Phallics!  How does "OldFartStyle" even make sense?  Fart Boy does because all 9/11 DOES is post that idiotic "Someone farted in here" thing!  What else could you call him?  Phallics makes sense because you're obsessed with Tom Brady's junk and post all those bizarre pictures.  The trans-sexual thing is YOURS, little buddy...not mine!  You're the one who's got this thing for Bruce Jenner...and his lack of a dick.  I don't even know HOW that all came into the discussion about the Patriots!  The sad thing is that you're trying desperately to come up with a nickname for me that's going to get under my skin and you've failed in epic fashion.


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## Oldstyle

You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Phallics but the Patriots are the favorite team to win the next Super Bowl!  Next year comes a lot faster for Patriots fans than it does for haters like you.  Before you know it...you'll be afraid to show up here because Tom Brady and the Patriots will be running off another long winning streak and your Ravens will be sucking up the joint again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you did just that, what you did was show your trans-sub who was boss and you dominated him at every move this time by forcing him to face his own reality that he is a lying sack when it comes to the hate thread he started.
> 
> I hear this is going to be your wedding song, you two love birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?  Because you think it will anger me?  To be blunt it doesn't because it's got nothing to do with me.  Let me clue you into something...a good nickname...like calling someone Phallics because they keep making juvenile cracks about Tom Brady's balls...makes sense!  Deciding to call someone a "trans" for absolutely no reason at all...is just stupid.  I don't call Fart Boy, Phallics because he's not fixated on balls like you...he's fixated on farts!  See how that works?
Click to expand...


It's what mentally ill people do when they run out of things to say.    Obviously these people are STILL posting here in your thread just because they are trolls.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's a Giants fan, Oldstyle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for defending me against Caitlyn(formerly known as OldFartStyle)never thought I would see the day that ChrisL did the right thing! That proves never give up on anyone no matter how far down they have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You deserve it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never stick up for you.  I like real men, thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you did just that, what you did was show your trans-sub who was boss and you dominated him at every move this time by forcing him to face his own reality that he is a lying sack when it comes to the hate thread he started.
> 
> I hear this is going to be your wedding song, you two love birds.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?  Because you think it will anger me?  To be blunt it doesn't because it's got nothing to do with me.  Let me clue you into something...a good nickname...like calling someone Phallics because they keep making juvenile cracks about Tom Brady's balls...makes sense!  Deciding to call someone a "trans" for absolutely no reason at all...is just stupid.  I don't call Fart Boy, Phallics because he's not fixated on balls like you...he's fixated on farts!  See how that works?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn (formerly known as OldFartStyle): "How did you even start with this "trans" nonsense, Phallics?"
> 
> A discussion you and one of your geriatric cheerleaders were having. We already discussed this.
Click to expand...


You are the geriatric one around here.  Lol.  You are an old man, so just stop it.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.



You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Failed hate thread started by a failed  hater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the final analysis, you started this bullshit thread, you introduced personal information about your body measurements, your relationships and what you did with certain individuals. Then when you were bested and/or Brady/Patriots played like shit you had your meltdowns you started making all sorts of wild and unfounded accusations then running away to lick your wounded self image.
> 
> Time to crawl back into the basement where it is dark and the air is a fetid stench from your overworked mind thinking of all the hateful crap you could hurl in your  personal cesspool of a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you accused me of being "small" I told you that I have size 12 feet.  How "personal" is that?
> 
> I live in Florida...we don't have goose shit here and we don't have basements!  Duh?
Click to expand...


They are like a bunch of 12-year-olds in the brain.  They have never matured beyond the age of 12.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Haters" root against things..."fans" root for them.
> 
> You, Dottie and Fart Boy are all haters.  You're not here to root for a team...you're here because you hate a team.
> 
> 
> 
> You started a failed revenge/hate thread you moron, and your boy could not even exact the revenge he wanted according to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a team game, Phallics..."my boy" did as much with as little as any quarterback I've watched play the game.  He took the Patriots to within a two point conversion of sending that playoff game into overtime and he did so while getting hit more times than any quarterback in any NFL game since 1997!  The reason that the Patriots are now favorites to win the Super Bowl next year is that "my boy" is going to be back at quarterback.  What's the prediction for your Ravens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the final analysis, you started this bullshit thread, you introduced personal information about your body measurements, your relationships and what you did with certain individuals. Then when you were bested and/or Brady/Patriots played like shit you had your meltdowns you started making all sorts of wild and unfounded accusations then running away to lick your wounded self image.
> 
> Time to crawl back into the basement where it is dark and the air is a fetid stench from your overworked mind thinking of all the hateful crap you could hurl in your  personal cesspool of a thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you accused me of being "small" I told you that I have size 12 feet.  How "personal" is that?
> 
> I live in Florida...we don't have goose shit here and we don't have basements!  Duh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are like a bunch of 12-year-olds in the brain.  They have never matured beyond the age of 12.
Click to expand...


ChrisL: "They have never matured beyond the age of 12."

Just how you like em, young, sassy and malleable!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Your stuff is lame, Phallics!  How does "OldFartStyle" even make sense?  Fart Boy does because all 9/11 DOES is post that idiotic "Someone farted in here" thing!  What else could you call him?  Phallics makes sense because you're obsessed with Tom Brady's junk and post all those bizarre pictures.  The trans-sexual thing is YOURS, little buddy...not mine!  You're the one who's got this thing for Bruce Jenner...and his lack of a dick.  I don't even know HOW that all came into the discussion about the Patriots!  The sad thing is that you're trying desperately to come up with a nickname for me that's going to get under my skin and you've failed in epic fashion.


You are just jealous because ChrisL defended me against your lies and innuendo. She whipped you down pretty good too!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stuff is lame, Phallics!  How does "OldFartStyle" even make sense?  Fart Boy does because all 9/11 DOES is post that idiotic "Someone farted in here" thing!  What else could you call him?  Phallics makes sense because you're obsessed with Tom Brady's junk and post all those bizarre pictures.  The trans-sexual thing is YOURS, little buddy...not mine!  You're the one who's got this thing for Bruce Jenner...and his lack of a dick.  I don't even know HOW that all came into the discussion about the Patriots!  The sad thing is that you're trying desperately to come up with a nickname for me that's going to get under my skin and you've failed in epic fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous because ChrisL defended me against your lies and innuendo. She whipped you down pretty good too!
Click to expand...


I'd be "jealous" if you came up with a better nickname for me than I came up with for you, Phallics!  

You really can't though...can you?  When you get right down to it...you don't have enough imagination to come up with nicknames or insults that sting because you're really not that bright!  You fall back on juvenile insults that make no sense like calling me Caitlyn after Bruce Jenner...or that idiotic nonsense about goose shit...or the even more pathetic attempt when you told me I needed to go back to my basement.  It's about as pathetic as Fart Boy repeating "Someone farted in here " a few hundred times!


----------



## Dot Com

...


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
Click to expand...


ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"

We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.

You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.

All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.

Glad to see your are one of us.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"
> 
> We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.
> 
> You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.
> 
> All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.
> 
> Glad to see your are one of us.
Click to expand...


You keep babbling about all the "melt downs" you've caused Patriot fans here, Phallics and I can't recall one that actually took place!  Is this one of those deals where you think it will be true if you repeat the same claim over and over again?  

Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!  You have my permission to use that one all you like!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"
> 
> We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.
> 
> You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.
> 
> All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.
> 
> Glad to see your are one of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep babbling about all the "melt downs" you've caused Patriot fans here, Phallics and I can't recall one that actually took place!  Is this one of those deals where you think it will be true if you repeat the same claim over and over again?
> 
> Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!  You have my permission to use that one all you like!
Click to expand...


Caitlyn/Mr.size 12: "Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!"

I figured you would, here is your Mr. Size 12 dress to go along with your new identity








The very fact that you would enjoy how another man has chosen your name is very telling. The melt downs I have referenced are from you. The anger and dismay  started this failed thread and in the end you are sitting on a pile of unused and mildewed Patriot decorations you were to use for your party of one Super Bowl 50 celebration, the whole idea that you were corrected by chrisL, your references to your own body measurements, relationships and special arrangements with others all point to a person who was let down by his fallen and failed heroes.

Melt down is a mild term to attach to your mental condition and now you are left all alone in your thread of hate, resentment and anger only to wait until year when your team tries to outwit themselves and the rest of the NFL it's fan base and Las Vegas with another cheating scandal.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"
> 
> We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.
> 
> You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.
> 
> All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.
> 
> Glad to see your are one of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep babbling about all the "melt downs" you've caused Patriot fans here, Phallics and I can't recall one that actually took place!  Is this one of those deals where you think it will be true if you repeat the same claim over and over again?
> 
> Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!  You have my permission to use that one all you like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn/Mr.size 12: "Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!"
> 
> I figured you would, here is your Mr. Size 12 dress to go along with your new identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that you would enjoy how another man has chosen your name is very telling. The melt downs I have referenced are from you. The anger and dismay  started this failed thread and in the end you are sitting on a pile of unused and mildewed Patriot decorations you were to use for your party of one Super Bowl 50 celebration, the whole idea that you were corrected by chrisL, your references to your own body measurements, relationships and special arrangements with others all point to a person who was let down by his fallen and failed heroes.
> 
> Melt down is a mild term to attach to your mental condition and now you are left all alone in your thread of hate, resentment and anger only to wait until year when your team tries to outwit themselves and the rest of the NFL it's fan base and Las Vegas with another cheating scandal.
Click to expand...


Another picture from your "vast collection", Phallics?

Hate to break this to you, Sparky but I played golf during the Patriots - Broncos game and then went out for dinner with friends.  No meltdowns...no anger...no dismay.  The Patriots got beat by a superior Denver defense just as the Panthers would get beat by the same superior defense two weeks later.

You don't make excuses for why you lost when you lost to a better team.  You admit to the obvious and you start working to fix the problem.  It's what John Elway did when the Broncos defense got spanked by the Seahawks two years ago.  He didn't complain that the Seahawks "cheated"...he went out and got Ware and Talib to shore up his defense and brought in Wade Phillips to be defensive coordinator.  I guarantee you that the Patriot's brain trust is already hard at work figuring out what they need to do to solidify the offensive line and improve the running game.  That's why the Patriots are Vegas favorites to win the Super Bowl NEXT year!  Because they don't whine and make excuses.


----------



## Oldstyle

Of course to you...that stating of the obvious is a "meltdown"!!!  Which is why you're one of the board's bigger idiots!


----------



## Dot Com

... lol


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep "trying" to insult me but you're such an idiot that you accuse me of wiping goose shit off shoes when I live in an area that doesn't have geese or tell me to go to my basement when I live in Florida and I don't think there's a basement in the entire State!  Your "insults" end up simply making me laugh at you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"
> 
> We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.
> 
> You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.
> 
> All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.
> 
> Glad to see your are one of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep babbling about all the "melt downs" you've caused Patriot fans here, Phallics and I can't recall one that actually took place!  Is this one of those deals where you think it will be true if you repeat the same claim over and over again?
> 
> Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!  You have my permission to use that one all you like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn/Mr.size 12: "Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!"
> 
> I figured you would, here is your Mr. Size 12 dress to go along with your new identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that you would enjoy how another man has chosen your name is very telling. The melt downs I have referenced are from you. The anger and dismay  started this failed thread and in the end you are sitting on a pile of unused and mildewed Patriot decorations you were to use for your party of one Super Bowl 50 celebration, the whole idea that you were corrected by chrisL, your references to your own body measurements, relationships and special arrangements with others all point to a person who was let down by his fallen and failed heroes.
> 
> Melt down is a mild term to attach to your mental condition and now you are left all alone in your thread of hate, resentment and anger only to wait until year when your team tries to outwit themselves and the rest of the NFL it's fan base and Las Vegas with another cheating scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another picture from your "vast collection", Phallics?
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Sparky but I played golf during the Patriots - Broncos game and then went out for dinner with friends.  No meltdowns...no anger...no dismay.  The Patriots got beat by a superior Denver defense just as the Panthers would get beat by the same superior defense two weeks later.
> 
> You don't make excuses for why you lost when you lost to a better team.  You admit to the obvious and you start working to fix the problem.  It's what John Elway did when the Broncos defense got spanked by the Seahawks two years ago.  He didn't complain that the Seahawks "cheated"...he went out and got Ware and Talib to shore up his defense and brought in Wade Phillips to be defensive coordinator.  I guarantee you that the Patriot's brain trust is already hard at work figuring out what they need to do to solidify the offensive line and improve the running game.  That's why the Patriots are Vegas favorites to win the Super Bowl NEXT year!  Because they don't whine and make excuses.
Click to expand...

Sure thing Tinkerbell.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Of course to you...that stating of the obvious is a "meltdown"!!!  Which is why you're one of the board's bigger idiots!


Tinkerbell/Caitlyn/Mr. Size 12(formerly known as OldFartStyle): *"you're one of the board's bigger idiots!" *


Meltdown  much?


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues, OS.  I'm not just saying that to try to get a rise out of them either.  I honestly believe that this is the case with these people.  Why else would they allow themselves to become so obsessed???  Serious problems and no lives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL: " You have to realize that some of the people who post here have some serious mental issues"
> 
> We do realize that and we accept you just the the way you are.
> 
> You have asked for help; we were there, you have had your meltdowns and placed us on ignore; we were there, even when you were buddying up with Cam/Caitlyn or whatever it calls it self today and we were there.
> 
> All our patience, tolerance, kindness and support has not gone in vain as we have seen over these recent times that you have stood up to Mr. Size 12 and forced him to see the truth in his lying about other posters.
> 
> Glad to see your are one of us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep babbling about all the "melt downs" you've caused Patriot fans here, Phallics and I can't recall one that actually took place!  Is this one of those deals where you think it will be true if you repeat the same claim over and over again?
> 
> Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!  You have my permission to use that one all you like!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Caitlyn/Mr.size 12: "Kind of digging the "Mr Size 12" nickname!"
> 
> I figured you would, here is your Mr. Size 12 dress to go along with your new identity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very fact that you would enjoy how another man has chosen your name is very telling. The melt downs I have referenced are from you. The anger and dismay  started this failed thread and in the end you are sitting on a pile of unused and mildewed Patriot decorations you were to use for your party of one Super Bowl 50 celebration, the whole idea that you were corrected by chrisL, your references to your own body measurements, relationships and special arrangements with others all point to a person who was let down by his fallen and failed heroes.
> 
> Melt down is a mild term to attach to your mental condition and now you are left all alone in your thread of hate, resentment and anger only to wait until year when your team tries to outwit themselves and the rest of the NFL it's fan base and Las Vegas with another cheating scandal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another picture from your "vast collection", Phallics?
> 
> Hate to break this to you, Sparky but I played golf during the Patriots - Broncos game and then went out for dinner with friends.  No meltdowns...no anger...no dismay.  The Patriots got beat by a superior Denver defense just as the Panthers would get beat by the same superior defense two weeks later.
> 
> You don't make excuses for why you lost when you lost to a better team.  You admit to the obvious and you start working to fix the problem.  It's what John Elway did when the Broncos defense got spanked by the Seahawks two years ago.  He didn't complain that the Seahawks "cheated"...he went out and got Ware and Talib to shore up his defense and brought in Wade Phillips to be defensive coordinator.  I guarantee you that the Patriot's brain trust is already hard at work figuring out what they need to do to solidify the offensive line and improve the running game.  That's why the Patriots are Vegas favorites to win the Super Bowl NEXT year!  Because they don't whine and make excuses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing Tinkerbell.
Click to expand...


Tinkerbell?  That's what you came up with?  You get lamer with each passing day, Phallics!  You can't come up with an intelligent insult...can you?  Tinkerbell?  That's SO pitiful, Dude!

Can somebody out there help Phallics?  He needs help BAD!


----------

